# Apresentações



## Hugo Santos (10 Dez 2005 às 13:43)

Boas, chamo-me Hugo Santos e moro em Brejos de Azeitão (bem perto da Serra da Arrabida e do queijo de Azeitão)

Apesar de ser leigo no assunto desde pequeno que me interesso pela previsão do tempo e pelos fenomenos metereologicos. 

Esse interesse no entanto esmoreceu à uns anos quando substituiram o saudoso Antímio de Azevedo por umas belas modelos.

No entanto apareceu a internet e todo o acesso à informação que dantes estava reservado a alguns privilegiados (imagens de satelite, cartas metereologicas, modelos) e claro o Forum MeteoPT de onde tenho aprendido imenso.

That´s all!


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2005 às 16:24)

Olá Hugo. Bem-vindo! Realmente é uma lástima o que se passa actualmente com  a informação meterológica actual. Sem aquela vertente pedagógica que então havia, acho que agora se ouve dizer mais disparates meteorologicamente falando... nem sei se em na disciplina de Geografia ainda se fala em altas e baixas pressões... Alguém sabe?


----------



## Hugo Santos (10 Dez 2005 às 18:27)

No meu tempo dava-se algures no 8º ano.


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2005 às 18:35)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Olá Hugo. Bem-vindo! Realmente é uma lástima o que se passa actualmente com  a informação meterológica actual. Sem aquela vertente pedagógica que então havia, acho que agora se ouve dizer mais disparates meteorologicamente falando... nem sei se em na disciplina de Geografia ainda se fala em altas e baixas pressões... Alguém sabe?



Ainda se fala nisso mas parece que pouca gente realmente se interessa e nas outras áreas deve ser a mesma miséria.


----------



## Zoelae (10 Dez 2005 às 18:44)

No meu tempo, dava-se no 9º ano, mas mt resumido, no tempo do meu irmão ( k é mais velho k eu) a maior parte do livro do 7º ano era sobre esta área, na prova global do 9º ano, n sei pkê, foi a unica materia n sujeita a avaliação


----------



## Pedro Canelas (10 Dez 2005 às 18:51)

a minha filha está no 7º ano e o livro apresenta algumas noções de meteorologia.


----------



## joaocpais (11 Dez 2005 às 03:18)

boa noite a todos
antes de mais quero apresentar-me:
sou aficionado da meteorologia desde pequeno, sempre gostei de tudo o que se relaciona sobre o tema, ou seja tenho muito em comum com voces, mas não sou nenhum especialista por isso estou aqui para partilhar com voces as minhas opiniões e saber as vossas, seguramente vou-me sentir em casa!
Costumo participar nos foruns do meteored e foi atraves deste que soube deste site com a ajuda do nosso amigo GranNevada, a quem mando cumprimentos, e agrdeço ter me colocado um link directo para eu puder conhecer este site.
è muito agradavel puder escrever em portugues pois já estava cansado de escrever em castelhano(no meteored)  
Parabens aos mentores deste projecto, pois já era tempo de termos um site de discussão sobre meteorologia-que é aquilo que nos une- e em lingua Portuguesa   
OBRIGADO por esta alegria e vou tentar participar sempre que me for possivel

Ontem já tinha feito esta minha pequena apresentação mas coloquei-a noutro topico,mas penso que aqui é o melhor sitio pro fazer

comprimentos a todos


----------



## joaocpais (11 Dez 2005 às 03:30)

Também eu sou um saudoso do Antimio de Azevedo e do Costa Alves lembram-se?
A informação meteorologia nas nossas televisoes é uma verdadeira miséria limitam-se a debitar a informção sem nenhum conecimento cientifico e ainda por cima em voz-off.
No meu tempo ( e isto não é um cliché) o boletim meteorologico era apresentado por meteorologistas que nos davam a informação completa e de uma forma profissional, chegava a durar 5/10 minutos e tinha conteúdo, lembram-se disso?
Penso esta situação só se passa em Portugal , porque em Espanha, Italia, França e Inglaterra a informação meteorologica tem programas próprios e é apresentada por Meteorologistas profissionais.
Quanto as escolas, estou pouco informado,mas penso que hoje em dia se deve dar muito pouco sobre meteorologia e é pena


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2005 às 18:46)

Boa tarde!!

O meu nome é alexandre ramos tenho 24 anos e sou estudante finalista do antigo curso de ciências geofisicas (agora chamado  Meteorologia, Oceanografica e Geofísica), estando prestes a terminar o meu estágio!!

Só hoje descobri o forum e espero poder dar o meu contributo ao forum!!

Abraço


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2005 às 19:53)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde!!
> 
> O meu nome é alexandre ramos tenho 24 anos e sou estudante finalista do antigo curso de ciências geofisicas (agora chamado  Meteorologia, Oceanografica e Geofísica), estando prestes a terminar o meu estágio!!
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum Alexandre.

Abraço


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jan 2006 às 21:30)

Como já tinha dito na mensagem anterior estava a terminar o estagio em ciencias geofisicas - variante de Meteorologia na faculdade de ciencias de Lisboa!!

O curso foi terminado dia 23 de Dezembro, sendo o tema do estagio :

"Caracterização de ondas de calor e de ondas de frio em Portugal Continental"

Hoje fui colocar uma copia da tese na biblioteca do Instituto de Meteorologia em Lisboa.

No entanto estiver interessado em ter uma copia da tese, indique-me o mail e enviarei o ficheiro .pdf. O tamanho do pdf sao +/- 5Mb por isso ter conta qual o e-mail indicado para o envio.

Um abraço


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2006 às 22:06)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Como já tinha dito na mensagem anterior estava a terminar o estagio em ciencias geofisicas - variante de Meteorologia na faculdade de ciencias de Lisboa!!
> 
> O curso foi terminado dia 23 de Dezembro, sendo o tema do estagio :
> 
> ...



Eu estou interessado! Já te mandei uma MP


----------



## Seavoices (27 Jan 2006 às 13:53)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Como já tinha dito na mensagem anterior estava a terminar o estagio em ciencias geofisicas - variante de Meteorologia na faculdade de ciencias de Lisboa!!
> 
> O curso foi terminado dia 23 de Dezembro, sendo o tema do estagio :
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela finalização do teu curso

Se puderes enviar, agradecia. Enviei MP

Abraço e boa sorte


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2006 às 21:49)

Boas!!

Este último fim de semana acho que fortaleceu bastante a nossa comunidade do forum  

Criei este topic para tentar aprofundar ainda mais o conhecimento das pessoas do forum e o seu interesse/conhecimento sobre a meteorologia!!
Já houve gente que se apresentou, mas penso que seria importante voltar a "apresentar-se" pois ficaria tudo no mesmo topico!! E para não se apresentou tem aqui essa oportunidade     Principalmente aos users mais antigos  

Eu dou o exemplo   

O meu nome é Alexandre Ramos, sou de Lisboa e tenho 24 anos. 
Terminei no final do ano de 2005 o curso de ciências geofisicas - variante meteorologia!!
Neste momento sou bolseiro de investigação.

Um grande abraço


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2006 às 22:33)

Parece-me bem!

Eu sou o Filipe, vivo em Bragança e tenho 24 anos. Sou trabalhador/estudante, mais o 1º que o 2º   

Abraços


----------



## LUPER (30 Jan 2006 às 22:49)

Bem o meu nome é Luis, sou Eng Civil e um grande apaixonado pela Meteorologia, tenho 32 anos, e moro na zona de Aveiro.


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 22:57)

Sou o Victor, sou de uma aldeia próximo de Vinhais (Bragança). Estou em Lisboa,  no 2º ano de Medicina, mas nada me afastará das minhas paixões:
 METEOROLOGIA, BIOLOGIA, ASTRONOMIA, gosto de estudar o clima,  biosfera e história da minha região, tenho espírito ambientalista. Admiro o Parque Natural de Montesinho.
    Já agora para quem não sabe, os Zoelas foram dos primeiros povos a habitar aquela zona no paleolítico superior, é essa a origem do meu "nome"


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 23:21)

Eu sou o Santos, já tenho pouco cabelo , sou correspondente de linguas estrangeiras, sou de Lisboa mas vivo numa aldeia no Oeste (próximo do Sobral de Monte Agraço), e desde pequenino que gosto destas coisas da metereologia (principalmente da neve)


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2006 às 05:18)

Eu como bom alentejano tenho de meu nome "Jaquim" Carvalho. Tenho 35 Invernos   e sou administrativo numa clínica médica. E desde que fui com 11 anos à S. da Estrela (naquela altura havia o que se pode literalmente chamar barracas de vendas de produtos regionais lá na torre  ) fiquei apaixonado pela NEVE e pelo clima frio, o interesse pela Meteorologia vem como seu resultado. Eu não sei se aqui mais alguém comparte este meu gosto de estar no frio, o cheiro a neve e a humidade  . Por este meu grande gosto, ainda comecei um Curso de Geografia lá pelo ano de 96 e nunca cheguei a acabar   .
Moro em Elvas. 
Ainda como dado curioso e para verem até que ponto gosto de neve, cheguei a ver casas na Covilhã e pensei seriamente mudar-me para lá!


----------



## RSilva_TN (31 Jan 2006 às 10:57)

O meu nome é Ricardo Silva, tenho 27 anos, sou de Torres Novas, embora durante a semana esteja por Lisboa a trabalhar.
Sou licenciado em Eng. Electrónica e de Telecomunicações e sou também um apaixonado por tudo o que tenha a ver com a Natureza, incluindo meteorologia, sismologia e vulcanologia.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2006 às 11:10)

Chamo-me Mário tenho 33 anos, sou licenciado em Geografia com especialização em ordenamento do território e actualmente estou a tirar pós-graduação em riscos naturais. Resido em V. N. Gaia e sou um apaixonado pelas ciências da terra e os seus riscos associados, em especial pela climatologia popular e climatologia de investigação e monitorização.

Um abraço


----------



## Seavoices (31 Jan 2006 às 11:23)

Já que estamos numa de apresentações...

O meu nome é Jorge, tenho 26 anos e moro em Lisboa. Sou 'original' de Sintra. Sou licenciado em Informática e apaixonado pelos fenómenos meteorológicos, especialmente os extremos tal como este fim-de-semana.

Abraços a todos


----------



## GranNevada (31 Jan 2006 às 13:49)

Bem , eu sou o Miguel , tenho 45 anos e sou de Braga onde moro e sempre morei .
Sempre gostei de Meteorologia e faço registos desde o dia 21 de Novembro de 1977 .
Sou também apaixonado por montanha e passo muito do meu tempo no PNPG .
Além disso , sou coleccionador de minerais , outra paixão antiga   
Como o meu nick indica , ADORO neve


----------



## Antonio (31 Jan 2006 às 14:04)

Eu sou o António, nasci e moro em Lisboa, tenho 41 anos, trabalho numa Companhia de Seguros a gerir sinistros de transportes. É um facto que sempre que o tempo piora, chovem também sinistros, por isso esta é uma actividade bastante relacionadas com os fenómenos da natureza.

Sempre gostei bastante de meteorologia e geofísica, mas nunca me entendi com Físico-Quimicas  pelo que segui antes Economia. 

No meu emprego utilizo alguns dados geofísicos e meteorológicos, editanto uma pequena informação semanal de catástrofes no globo, alertando os riscos que se vão correndo e assim consciencializar os subscritores de apólices. É-me assim possível aplicar um pouco alguns conhecimentos e informação que vou adquirindo.

Outra das minhas paixões são os gatos, felinos inteligentes e cheios de personalidade.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2006 às 19:19)

Aqui vamos... 
Tenho 27 anos, licenciado na área de Engª Informática, área na qual trabalho. Costumo estar nos fds em Melgaço mas trabalho em Braga.
Na área da meteorologia, sou um adepto dos fenómenos extremos e a sua génese. Mas como já devem ter reparado adoro tudo o que tenha a ver com neve    .
 A minha segunda área de interesse é a astronomia alías, tenho mais livros de astronomia do que meteorologia. 

Outras áreas de interesse: geografia, biologia e história.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (31 Jan 2006 às 20:53)

Bem e continuando as apresentaçoes...

Eu chamo-me Bruno ,tenho 31 anos e vivo em Almada.Tambem  desde mto novo, sou um apaixonado pela meteorologia...adoro quando vem tempestade!
Sou responsavel por um sector num hipermercado.


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Jan 2006 às 21:00)

Acho que está mesmo na hora de me apresentar uma vez que me registei à muito pouco tempo!O meu nome é Tiago, vivo na cidade do Porto e estudo Engª do Ambiente(2ºano). Devo ser dos benjamins deste forum(21 anos),mas não inviabiliza a minha paixão pelos fenómenos extremos da meteorologia.Sou também praticante de BTT que é também uma das minhas paixões.  
Um abraço para tds, e vamos torcer para que uma nova "borrasca" possa trazer + e melhores dias d branco ao nosso país!


----------



## Carlos Dias (2 Fev 2006 às 02:00)

*Olá pessoal, meu nome é Carlos tenho 38 anos e trabalho na Bolsa de Valores aqui em São Paulo onde morei 25 anos e me mudei para a o litoral em Praia Grande que fica á 18 km de Santos e 75 km de São Paulo, aliás viajo 150 km todos os dias, mas não se assustem vou de onibus ( autocarro ).Sou facinado pela meteorologia, e meus extremos são -13,6ºC na Suiça e 40ºC Praia Grande cidade que conta hoje com 230 mil habitantes.

abraços a todos*


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2006 às 20:37)

Eu sou o Daniel, tenho 39 anos e sou professor de Geografia. A minha formação é na área da Geografia Física.
Vivi a maior parte da minha vida na Amadora, mas, nos últimos anos, “graças” à minha profissão, andei por várias regiões do país. Há já 3 anos que vivo em Bragança (gosto muito do clima desta cidade, apenas acho os verões demasiado quentes  ).
Adoro geografia, meteorologia, climatologia e tudo o que se relacione com a natureza.


----------



## tozequio (4 Fev 2006 às 12:19)

Chamo-me António, tenho 18 anos, vivo em Vila Nova de Gaia, numa pequena vila na zona sul do concelho e estou no 1º ano em Medicina na Faculdade do Porto. No entanto, sempre fui um apaixonado por tudo o que diz respeito ao universo e também ao nosso planeta em mais concreto. Sempre interessei-me pela meteorologia, especialmente por valores extremos, quer de Verão quer de Inverno. Ainda não concretizei talvez o meu grande sonho de infância, ver neve no Porto, mas estou convicto que esse dia não vai tardar


----------



## Seringador (4 Fev 2006 às 12:51)

Bem vindo António!  
PODE SER QUE SEJA ESTE ANO, SÓ NÃO FOI PQ A PRECIPITAÇÃO PASSOU AO LARGO DO pORTO ENTRANDO ABAIXO DE AVEIRO.
ABRAÇO


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 13:38)

Olá sou o João Pais, tenho 34 anos,vivo no Pinhal Novo(30 km de Lisboa)
 e sou licenciado em Ciências da Comunicação nas variantes de Jornalismo e Marketing e Publicidade, desde pequenino que tenho uma verdadeira paixão pela meteorologia e nessa época já fazia as minhas próprias previsões   
Já participo neste forum há cerca de 2 meses, e que considero ser um sitio onde me sinto em casa, porque estou entre pessoas que partilham o gosto pelas mesmas coisas e por isso onde sou compreendido,e onde existe um entendimento mútuo


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2006 às 15:47)

Viva!

Aproveitando as apresentações feitas até agora criei com o Google Earth uma pasta onde coloquei todos os participantes do forum que se indentificaram. Assim temos uma maneira rápida e fácil de saber de onde escreve cada um!   

Para poderem ver essa pasta têm primeiro de instalar o Google Earth:
http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html

Depois é só ir a este endereço que está alojado no SAPO:
http://homepages.sapo.pt/download.php?uri=meteopt.no.sapo.pt/Forum%20MeteoPT.kmz 

E clicar onde diz "Clique AQUI para prosseguir". Descarregam o ficheiro "Forum MeteoPT.kmz" que é um formato reconhecido pelo Google Earth. Vão ao local para onde descarregaram o ficheiro e fazem duplo-clique sobre o ficheiro. 

PS: Como há muita malta de Lisboa tive de separar bastante os membros um dos outros pelo que as localizações não são as mais exactas. 


Abraço!


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2006 às 16:01)

Está muito interessante. 
Aqui em Bragança quase que acertavas com a localização das nossas casas  Só que a minha localização e a do Fil é exactamente ao contrário


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2006 às 16:38)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Está muito interessante.
> Aqui em Bragança quase que acertavas com a localização das nossas casas  Só que a minha localização e a do Fil é exactamente ao contrário


Deixa-me adivinhar: o Fil mora no Alto da Cantarias e tu moras perto do cruzamento para a Sanabria?


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2006 às 16:43)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Deixa-me adivinhar: o Fil mora no Alto da Cantarias e tu moras perto do cruzamento para a Sanabria?



É isso mesmo.


----------



## dj_alex (4 Fev 2006 às 17:28)

Minho se quiseres fazer um update da minha localização...podes-me por na zona de benfica (ao pé do colombo ou qualquer coisa assim )


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2006 às 18:09)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Minho se quiseres fazer um update da minha localização...podes-me por na zona de benfica (ao pé do colombo ou qualquer coisa assim )



Vou recolhendo as vossas propostas e no próximo sábado actualizo.
Os que por lapso não estejam no mapa e quiserem estar digam pf.
Na cidade de Lisboa dispersei a localização do pessoal prepositadamente para que quando se tem uma vista global do país os nomes não apareçam sobrepostos...


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 21:11)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Viva!
> 
> Aproveitando as apresentações feitas até agora criei com o Google Earth uma pasta onde coloquei todos os participantes do forum que se indentificaram. Assim temos uma maneira rápida e fácil de saber de onde escreve cada um!
> 
> ...




Minho excelente trabalho   
Entretanto fiz uma actualização de mais alguns membros do nosso forum para pores no Google Earth, mas alguns ainda ficaram por fazer porque não identificaram os locais de residencia e outros estão registados mas nunca fizeram nenhum post.
Se não te importas envio-te a lista em mensagem privada   
cumprimentos


----------



## Santos (5 Fev 2006 às 14:56)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Viva!
> 
> Aproveitando as apresentações feitas até agora criei com o Google Earth uma pasta onde coloquei todos os participantes do forum que se indentificaram. Assim temos uma maneira rápida e fácil de saber de onde escreve cada um!
> 
> ...



Execelente Minho.


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2006 às 18:28)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Minho excelente trabalho
> Entretanto fiz uma actualização de mais alguns membros do nosso forum para pores no Google Earth, mas alguns ainda ficaram por fazer porque não identificaram os locais de residencia e outros estão registados mas nunca fizeram nenhum post.
> Se não te importas envio-te a lista em mensagem privada
> cumprimentos




Obrigado joaocpais pela recolha. Já actualizei o ficheiro Forum MeteoPT.kmz


----------



## dj_alex (5 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Obrigado joaocpais pela recolha. Já actualizei o ficheiro Forum MeteoPT.kmz



não consigo fazer o download do ficheiro


----------



## joaocpais (5 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> não consigo fazer o download do ficheiro


Nao percebo bem a tua duvida?
Tens o Google Earth instalado?
Ou não consegues fazer o dowload da pagina do sapo onde esta alojado o ficheiro do Minho?


----------



## dj_alex (6 Fev 2006 às 10:58)

o problema era fazer o download do ficheiro .kmz !!   

Hoje ja consegui!!


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2006 às 17:43)

Ainda não tinha reparado nesta secção.

Então cá vai, o meu nome é Lopes, tenho 31 anos e resido nos arredores da Covilhã a 775 metros de altitude, numa bela encosta da Serra da Estrela. Sou licenciado em Organização e Gestão de Empresas e trabalho num Programa do Quadro Comunitário de Apoio. A minha paixão pela meteorologia vem desde criança, principalmente quando visitava a família aqui na Covilhã (onde comecei a registar os dados quando vinha de férias), porque primeiro vivia na Margem Sul de Lisboa. Gosto muito de desporto e tenho enorme orgulho em ser adepto só do Covilhã, não simpatizando minimamente com algum dos "grandes" (aliás até os ignoro quando leio os jornais), contrariando assim aquilo que é quase obrigatório em Portugal, ou seja ser de um dos "tais".

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 12:56)

Olá, chamo-me João Oliveira, sou natural de Caldelas, Braga, vivo em Afife, Viana do Castelo e estou no curso de Piloto de Linha Aérea de Avião na Aerocondor, no aerodromo de Tires, Cascais, e uma das cadeiras obrigatórias para qualquer curso de piloto é Meteorologia, que no meu caso são 69 horas de instrução, já terminadas. 
Sou apaixonado por alguns fenómenos na meteorologia, em especial com tudo relacionado com tempo severo/extremos onde se inclui a neve, sendo a minha especialidade :P 
Espero poder ajudar este forúm em tudo o que estiver ao meu alcance!


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Fev 2006 às 16:14)

*eu sou*

ola a todos

O meu nome é  Artur Neves tenho 30 anos moro em lisboa desde 1976   como todos, tenho  uma grade paixão por tudo o que é relacionado com meteo principalmente  trovoadas. Esta paixão  teve inicio à 4 anos  quando eu e um amigo começamos a fazer as nossas caçadas meteorologicas armados de maquinas fotograficas e equipamento de filmagem, desde ai não temos parado quando  se aprocima uma tempestade não muito longe de lisboa lá vamos nós. 
tenho tb uma loja de informática em lisboa e um site de meteo.

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt

este site ainda esta no inicio mas com o tempo vai ficar melhor  

É muito bom saber 1º que já ha um forum meteo em portugal e em 2º que  ha muita gente que tem a meteo como paixão.

abraços a todos


----------



## filipept (12 Out 2006 às 14:57)

Olá pessoal.

O meu nome é Filipe Alves 25 anos e sou de Bico - Amares (como eu costumo dizer estrada para o Geres). Gosto muito de meteo, mas sou um pouco "azelha", ainda, nessas questões. Gosto de todas as estações, mas pricipalmente do invermo (apaixonado da neve). Gosto também de fenómenos extremos.
Espero vir a aprender um pouco mais neste belo forum.


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 15:23)

filipept disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> O meu nome é Filipe Alves 25 anos e sou de Bico - Amares (como eu costumo dizer estrada para o Geres). Gosto muito de meteo, mas sou um pouco "azelha", ainda, nessas questões. Gosto de todas as estações, mas pricipalmente do invermo (apaixonado da neve). Gosto também de fenómenos extremos.
> Espero vir a aprender um pouco mais neste belo forum.



Bem-vindo Filipe e bons posts, mais um ponto de observação


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Out 2006 às 16:07)

filipept disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> O meu nome é Filipe Alves 25 anos e sou de Bico - Amares (como eu costumo dizer estrada para o Geres). Gosto muito de meteo, mas sou um pouco "azelha", ainda, nessas questões. Gosto de todas as estações, mas pricipalmente do invermo (apaixonado da neve). Gosto também de fenómenos extremos.
> Espero vir a aprender um pouco mais neste belo forum.





Bem vindo Filipe!!! mais um minhoto  
Aqui todos aprendemos!


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Out 2006 às 16:12)

filipept sejas muito benvindo aqui ao forum!  
Como já deves ter reparado ai na tua região já são bués!! Tens o Minho, o GranNevada (este tem andado desaparecido  ), e o iceberg. Acho que não me esqueci de nenhum.
Braga e Bragança estão em força carago!  

E como é aí o inverno em Bico!?  

Aqui fica o brasão de Bico - Amares


----------



## filipept (12 Out 2006 às 16:54)

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos.

Kimcarvalho conseguiste arranjar o brasão da minha freguesia   
Por aqui o inverno é em geral frio, com vários dias abaixo de zero a minima, com muita humidade, mas quando vem chuva a temperatura sobe sempre, como se diz aqui "o tempo amacia". Fica pouco acima dos 100m pelo que a neve por vezes chega (raro), mas com pouco força. Mas basta fazer alguns km que já estamos no gerêz. Fica entre a praia e a montanha situada num vale com montanha a rodear, excepto para sw em direcção ao mar.
O verão já é de muito calor, muito mesmo e com muita pouca humidade.


----------



## tomalino (12 Out 2006 às 19:06)

Olá pessoal!
Chamo-me Tomás Menezes e sou de Torre de Moncorvo, Trás-os-Montes.
Tenho 22 anos e estou no curso Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica da Faculdade De Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, na variante Meteorologia claro 
Estou a viver em Lisboa, mas quando puder, vou tentar dar informações de onde venho, a localidade com a maior amplitude térmica anual de Portugal 
Abraço a todos


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 19:18)

filipept disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> O meu nome é Filipe Alves 25 anos e sou de Bico - Amares (como eu costumo dizer estrada para o Geres). Gosto muito de meteo, mas sou um pouco "azelha", ainda, nessas questões. Gosto de todas as estações, mas pricipalmente do invermo (apaixonado da neve). Gosto também de fenómenos extremos.
> Espero vir a aprender um pouco mais neste belo forum.



Muito bemvindo!!
Já temos três postos de observação em Braga


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 19:21)

tomalino disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Chamo-me Tomás Menezes e sou de Torre de Moncorvo, Trás-os-Montes.
> Tenho 22 anos e estou no curso Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica da Faculdade De Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, na variante Meteorologia claro
> Estou a viver em Lisboa, mas quando puder, vou tentar dar informações de onde venho, a localidade com a maior amplitude térmica anual de Portugal
> Abraço a todos



Bemvindo! tomalino...
Um estudante na área.... perfeito!! Colega de curso do alex??

*kimcarvalho*: O norte está em força karago!!!!!


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 21:24)

Bem vindos filipept e tomalino.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Out 2006 às 08:29)

tomalino disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Chamo-me Tomás Menezes e sou de Torre de Moncorvo, Trás-os-Montes.
> Tenho 22 anos e estou no curso Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica da Faculdade De Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, na variante Meteorologia claro
> Estou a viver em Lisboa, mas quando puder, vou tentar dar informações de onde venho, a localidade com a maior amplitude térmica anual de Portugal
> Abraço a todos




Bem vindo tomalino... é realmente muito bom termos pessoas a especializar-se na área da meteotologia.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 10:32)

Minho disse:


> Bemvindo! tomalino...
> Um estudante na área.... perfeito!! Colega de curso do alex??



  

Bem vindo Tomás  E já agora boa sorte...


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 12:44)

tomalino disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Chamo-me Tomás Menezes e sou de Torre de Moncorvo, Trás-os-Montes.
> Tenho 22 anos e estou no curso Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica da Faculdade De Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, na variante Meteorologia claro
> Estou a viver em Lisboa, mas quando puder, vou tentar dar informações de onde venho, a localidade com a maior amplitude térmica anual de Portugal
> Abraço a todos




Bem-vindo Tomás!

Tenho uma casa em Vila Vlor e vê-se Torre de Moncorvo 
Bons sucessos para o curso e mais um posto de observação em TM para fazer a triangulação com Bragança


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 13:57)

Tomalino faço minhas as palavras dos outros colegas, sejas bem-vindo ao fórum, é bom ver como aparece gente que se está a especializar na área, já cá temos dois, o mestre Seringador e o mestre dj_alex. O dj_alex também tem o mesmo curso que tu, ainda que na sua altura tinha outro nome, mas vai dar ao mesmo.   São aliás estes dois Senhores utilizadores de quem tens que te fazer amigo depressa, pois são eles os mais poderosos e que melhores contactos têm, para além do nosso *todo poderoso Administrador*  

Depois tens os "_Radicais_"  , que se resumem essencialmente a dois grupos: um dirigido pelo LUPER, que estão completamente crentes da eminente entrada do nosso Portugal e arredores na nova era glaciar, e sobretudo são essencialmente *anti-aquecimento global*, nem convém escreveres esta palavra, porque suscita logo reacções violentas...
No outro grupo comandado pelo ]ToRnAdO[ (o user com o nick mais complexo de se escrever aqui no fórum! ), pelo Miguel, e pelo ajrebelo; tens os defensores acérrimos da entrada de um furacão pelo país adentro e de preferência que entre no Algarve e que saía pelo Minho demorando no mínimo 2 ou 3 semanas, para viverem bem o fenómeno , eles são os _Storm Chasers_ de serviço cá do sítio. Com eles tudo é raios e coriscos!   

Tens ainda na área dos contactos para material meteo (estações meteorológicas, e afins) o Bruno Campos, que faz parte da direcção do grupo Lidl (embora ele com a sua modéstia, não o admita publicamente) e o ajrebelo ( o tal caçador de tempestades, que antes referi) que tem uma megastore de informática em Lisboa . E por falar em informática, não podes descurar o nosso Minho, Eng.º de informática, de serviço aos nossos PC's e grande fotógrafo de reportagens "branquinhas" em Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro, a quem publicamente agradeço a pachorra que uma noite teve comigo para eu formar uma rede wi-fi na minha casa! 

Temos ainda o homem que tem os mais altos voos do fórum... o Sr. Piloto João Oliveira, de quem esperamos ansiosamente fotografias aéreas do nosso Portugal numa perspectiva mais meteo possível.  

E claro não há meteorologia que se preze que não vá beber conhecimentos à astronomia, para isso temos o colega Luis França, que nos dá uma uma _sova_ de links super interessantes a cada dia.  

Não me posso esquecer do Fil, bem ele é o nosso mais online dos dados meteorológicos, com a sua EMA particular, tem os dados todos disponíveis 24/24h, é ele o alvo das invejas secretas de todos nós, faço aqui também o meu _mea culpa_ (desculpa Fil ), mas é que todos queríamos uma assim e ele só pensa é noutra ainda mais na _crista da onda_!!  
E ainda há mais!, ele nunca disse que era o *todo poderoso Administrador* , mas é dele que é o fórum, logo 2+2=5  . Bem não sei se é Ele ou não, mas fica a dúvida no ar!  
De qualquer modo é o grande Fil que tem o trabalhito todo, a malta por aqui anda, escreve, coloca imagens, põe links e _mai nada_ e ele é que com a sua infinita paciência organiza isto tudo e do seu bolso paga alojamentos, domínio e sei lá mais o quê. Até se diz por aí, nos corredores entre os tópicos, que o dia que se fizer o famosos jantar do fórum é ele que PAGA também!!!   

Junto a ele, acho que duas ruas acima  , fica o Sr. Prof. Daniel, Dan para os amigos cá do fórum, é a representação daquele que outrora foi o nosso ídolo escolar, pois é profe de GEOGRAFIA!  Quem é que daqui não adorava os professores de Geografia!???  

Para concluir este quadro, que como vês, está completíssimo, temos dois quase-médicos, o Dr. Zoelae e o Dr. Tozequio, para todo tipo de afecções que possamos sofrer aqui no fórum, com os quais iremos estabelecer um protocolo para o nosso futuro sub-sistema de saúde *A.M.U.F.-MeteoPT* (Assistência Médica aos Utilizadores e Fanáticos do MeteoPT)  

Por último e não me auto-excluindo, desta pitoresca família, se simplesmente quiseres ser um sonhador-frustrado, como eu que ando há mais de 20 anos a sonhar  com neve aqui na minha terrinha, sem a ver  . Junta-te a mim e sonhemos em conjunto!!   

Agora mais a sério, todos os que mencionei e muitos outros que me esqueci, é tudo pessoal impecável, nunca aqui presenciei nenhuma zanga, é certo que tb não somos muitos, mas tb conta o "vibrar-mos" todos com este amor que se chama meteorologia e todas as suas variantes e complementos. 

E como não podia deixar de ser e para não ficares triste  tb aqui te deixo o brasão da tua terrinha!


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 14:11)

Só tu KIM!!!      
Grande POST     

Excelente descrição   tens mesmo jeito para as descrições tanto com as palavras como com as imagens!

Ganda Maluco


----------



## RSilva_TN (13 Out 2006 às 14:55)

Excelente POST KIM!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 15:55)

GRANDE POST KIM!!!   

O melhor que já vi até agora!!!   

O retrato da familia é bem fiel!!!


    

Venham mais desses


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2006 às 17:14)

Muito bom KIM só tu!     
Mto bem visto sim senhor


----------



## tomalino (13 Out 2006 às 22:47)

Obrigado a todos e desde já um obrigado especial ao kimcarvalho pelo brasão e pela descrição detalhada do fórum 
Já conheço o alex (foi meu colega de curso e foi ele que falou do fórum). Ele até ja tem umas fotos de nuvens e uns vídeos de raios filmados por mim . Eu acho que entro no grupo dos StormChasers (trovoadas é comigo) e cada vez que neva lá em moncorvo tb fico maluco (coisa q é cada vez mais rara... )


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 23:34)

Um trilião de estrelas!!    

Magnífico kim!!!

Aconselho-te a fazeres uma peça de teatro baseada nas nossas personagens    Com tanta capacidade de criação, tenho a certeza que ia ser um sucesso de bilheteira    

Mais uma vez parabens pelo post!!


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2006 às 00:21)

Boa Kim  belo tópico.
Com certeza são esses e muitos outros nomes de membros que ficam e ficarão associados ao nosso Forum MeteoPT.  
Visitar o fórum torna-se um pequeno hábito, ainda que por breves momentos e ainda que não todos os dias, visitar esta grande malta de "doidos varridos" por meteo, e deixar nem que seja o tempo lá da "santa terrinha" 
E claro, venham mais tempestades, porque se é preciso chuva para germinar as sementes, nós por cá precisamos de trovoadas, furacões, tornados o que seja no extremo, para germinar novos membros.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 00:33)

Bem-vindos, Filpe PT e Tomalino.

De facto, sem esquecer os outros colegas forenses, a região do Minho e a região de Trás-os-Montes estão muito bem representadas. Assim, temos os climas oceânico e continental em força.

Uma palavra especial para ti, Tomalino, pela tua origem, Torre de Moncorvo, dado conhecer muito bem toda aquela região até Miranda do Douro, pela EN215, as antigas curvas do Pocinho, as célbres carreiras da Santos, o Carviçais Rock, o Artur, a vossa bela praça, nunca esquecerie aquelas incríveis manobras que antes os motoristas faziam para entrar nessa praça ...  Estou várias vezes em Sendim, agora já não passo por Moncorvo, vou pelas curvas de REmondes ...

Desculpem os outros, por esta mini-conversa a dois.

E o nosso forum continua a crescer ...


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 15:44)

Hehehe  o Kim não perdoa  

Bemvindo ao Filipe e ao Tomalino, mais um transmontano em Lisboa!


----------



## tozequio (14 Out 2006 às 22:19)

Grande post Kim, o meu irmão até se assustou com as minhas gargalhadas ao ler o teu post    

Realmente dá gosto pertencer a um fórum assim.  

E já agora, bem-vindos Tomalino e Filipe, tenho a certeza que vão adorar participar no fórum


----------



## Tiago Moreno (23 Out 2006 às 10:54)

Bom dia! 

Antes de mais peço desculpa por ainda não me ter apresentado. Na altura em que descobri o fórum, porque procurava informação sobre o amigo Gordon que tanto baralhou o nosso IM, inscrevi-me imediatamente. Como a primeira visão incluía o nick “Seringador” em tudo o que era tópico, dirigi-me directamente a ele    

Tal como o meu nick indica, chamo-me Tiago. Tenho 22anos, sou licenciado em Gestão em Saúde, estagiei e fiquei a trabalhar no Centro Hospitalar do Alto Minho, em Viana do Castelo. Vivo 7km a Norte da cidade, num local chamado Carreço, desde que nasci; exceptuando os 3anos e meio passados em Lisboa, durante os estudos na Universidade. Por sorte, assim considero, uma vida sempre junto ao mar.

Carreço é uma aldeia encostada ao mar, com a Serra de Santa Luzia (550m). 
Podem neste site ver uma imagem panorâmica da cidade: 
http://www.cm-viana-castelo.pt/
E aqui uma imagem da aldeia onde vivo, num local onde se podem tirar excelentes fotos:
http://umpardebotas.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/viana3.jpeg

Já nevou por aqui, a última vez em Dezembro de 1986. Continuo a espera de mais, até porque em 86 não me lembro  

Sou um apaixonado pela Meteorologia e Astronomia. Infelizmente não passo disso mesmo, apaixonado. Não compreender a parte técnica, que vocês tão bem explicam por aqui, custa-me muito. Embora já tenha começado a ler algum material, e informação que vou juntando com o que vocês escrevem por cá. Tenho uma enorme vontade em participar, mas infelizmente não consigo dizer nada que vocês não saibam. Para já tenho de me ficar por umas fotos do que por cá se vai passando. 

Adoro acompanhar toda a informação relacionada com Tornados e Trovoadas, os eventos que mais me fascinam. Adoro o Inverno! O  Verão é uma pasmaceira  

E finalmente encontro um local, em português, onde vejo opiniões anti-aquecimento global. 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Out 2006 às 10:58)

Bem vindo Tiago


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 13:26)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Antes de mais peço desculpa por ainda não me ter apresentado. Na altura em que descobri o fórum, porque procurava informação sobre o amigo Gordon que tanto baralhou o nosso IM, inscrevi-me imediatamente. Como a primeira visão incluía o nick “Seringador” em tudo o que era tópico, dirigi-me directamente a ele
> 
> ...




Sejas Bem-vindo Tiago, Já sabes que quanto à neve é uma loucura comum a praticamente todos nós por aqui. O anti-aquecimento global tb é comum a muitos, mas já deves ter reparado que o LUPER destaca com grande avanço ao resto da maralha!  
Não te inibas de escrever barbaridades, pois somos praticamente todos amadores . Olha ainda à dias, infelizmente perdeu-se com a perda da base de dados, eu chamei tufão ás trombas de água e mini-tornados aos tornados recentemente ocorridos no nosso país, e apesar de ter sido linchado em plena praça pública , já recuperei e gozo novamente de boa saúde  e o mais importante esclareci, corrigi e aprendi com os excelentes colegas aqui do fórum! 


E aqui, como forma de boas vindas, te deixo o brasão da tua terrinha. (Já vai sendo tradição eu fazer isto! )


----------



## Zoelae (23 Out 2006 às 23:28)

tomalino disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Chamo-me Tomás Menezes e sou de Torre de Moncorvo, Trás-os-Montes.
> Tenho 22 anos e estou no curso Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica da Faculdade De Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, na variante Meteorologia claro
> Estou a viver em Lisboa, mas quando puder, vou tentar dar informações de onde venho, a localidade com a maior amplitude térmica anual de Portugal
> Abraço a todos




Boas-Vindas Tomalinho ao MegaFÓRUM METEOPT, mais um Transmontano!!!! na lista, já são tantos k perdi a conta, aqui de certeza k te sentes em casa e concerteza k nos vais dando umas explicações de vez em quando...boa sorte para esse grande curso...qqr dia temos de ir tomar um café, nesses dias de maior agitação meteorológica...

E k tal mudarem a sede do INMG para Trás-Os-Montes ou entao construir lá um centro de investigação...com tanto fanático de lá o melhor é arrumar cada coisa no sítio certo


----------



## Zico (25 Out 2006 às 11:36)

Zoelae disse:


> Boas-Vindas Tomalinho ao MegaFÓRUM METEOPT, mais um Transmontano!!!! na lista, já são tantos k perdi a conta, aqui de certeza k te sentes em casa e concerteza k nos vais dando umas explicações de vez em quando...boa sorte para esse grande curso...qqr dia temos de ir tomar um café, nesses dias de maior agitação meteorológica...
> 
> E k tal mudarem a sede do INMG para Trás-Os-Montes ou entao construir lá um centro de investigação...com tanto fanático de lá o melhor é arrumar cada coisa no sítio certo



Bons dias para todos,

o meu nome é José Soares (o Zico é uma longa estória....), tenho 42, engenheiro de sistemas, responsável comercial numa empresa de tecnologias de informação, vivo em Alfragide (Amadora) e tenho bastante interesse por tudo aquilo que diga respeito a Meteorologia e fenómenos climáticos.
Conheço o forum +/- à um ano e desde essa altura que tenho tentado descobrir as várias secções do fórum, daí só agora estar a fazer a minha apresentação (o tempo infelizmente não dá para tudo....). Para "acompanhar" um pouco os vários debates que aqui se travam, tive que ler alguma informação/literatura sobre os temas que aqui se debatem, e as dicas aqui postadas em vários tópicos foram preciosas. Mas não é fácil, pois a maioria dos membros estão "muito à frente" ! Mas é fascinante na mesma. Obrigado a todos pelo vosso valioso contributo para a divulgação destes temas. Até já.


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 14:10)

Bem-vindo Zico!

Este fórum é assim mesmo  todos somos iguais, tendo algo em comum neste caso a Meteorologia para uma a tentativa de compreensão de um sistema caótico e, ao mesmo tempo todos diferentes cada um com a sua especialização, tornando-o Pluridisciplinar/Interdisciplinar. 

Este denominador comum poderá ser de extrema importância no futuro, nomeadamente para uma possível colaboração voluntária de cada um, na concepção de uma melhor ligação e conhecimento mútuo, quem sabe em algo de enorme importância ao nível da informação de interesse público! 

Já estou a dizer disparates!  

mais uma vez bem-vindo


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 14:12)

Zico disse:


> Bons dias para todos,
> 
> o meu nome é José Soares (o Zico é uma longa estória....), tenho 42, engenheiro de sistemas, responsável comercial numa empresa de tecnologias de informação, vivo em Alfragide (Amadora) e tenho bastante interesse por tudo aquilo que diga respeito a Meteorologia e fenómenos climáticos.
> Conheço o forum +/- à um ano e desde essa altura que tenho tentado descobrir as várias secções do fórum, daí só agora estar a fazer a minha apresentação (o tempo infelizmente não dá para tudo....). Para "acompanhar" um pouco os vários debates que aqui se travam, tive que ler alguma informação/literatura sobre os temas que aqui se debatem, e as dicas aqui postadas em vários tópicos foram preciosas. Mas não é fácil, pois a maioria dos membros estão "muito à frente" ! Mas é fascinante na mesma. Obrigado a todos pelo vosso valioso contributo para a divulgação destes temas. Até já.


Bem-vindo Zico! 
O que une a todos os membros é sem dúvida o gosto pela meteorologia, mesmo que uns tenham mais conhecimentos que outros, ou por força da profissão ou pelo tempo que dedica a esta ciência. Mas todos temos sempre algo a aprender e a partilhar, é caso para dizer que "ninguém é tão sábio que não possa aprender, e nem ninguém é tão parvo que não possa ensinar"... A partilha de experiências, de confronto com certas situações meteorologicas é quase única em cada um, porque sente e reage um pouco de maneira diferente dos outros.
Alguns agricultores e anciãos podem não saber sequer um termo científico, mas deixam mais vezes os cientistas de boca aberta com as suas previsões, por vezes com uma precisão incrível, como os modelos que por aqui analisamos, só analisando as nuvens, muita dessa sabedoria está nos adágios - provérbios, que esperemos não se percam...


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 14:18)

Seringador disse:


> Bem-vindo Zico!
> 
> Este fórum é assim mesmo  todos somos iguais, tendo algo em comum neste caso a Meteorologia para uma a tentativa de compreensão de um sistema caótico e, ao mesmo tempo todos diferentes cada um com a sua especialização, tornando-o Pluridisciplinar/Interdisciplinar.
> 
> ...



No futuro? Já o é no presente, e em muitas situações é feito por cá um trabalho profissional de primeira linha. O forum não substitui outros meios como o IM, mas é sem dúvida um poderoso complemento de consulta quase obrigatória para quem quer estar actualizado, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 14:24)

Rogpacheco disse:


> No futuro? Já o é no presente, e em muitas situações é feito por cá um trabalho profissional de primeira linha. O forum não substitui outros meios como o IM, mas é sem dúvida um poderoso complemento de consulta quase obrigatória para quem quer estar actualizado, meteorologicamente falando.



Sim já o é no presente , mas estava a falar em aproveitar as sinergias e as competências de cada um e fazer uma coisa ainda melhor, se calhar uma situação a ver num 1º encontro dos membros do fórum   
Claro falta saber par quando... não me importava que fosse na Madeira  mas aí seria mais difícil reunir os membros


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 14:40)

Seringador disse:


> Sim já o é no presente , mas estava a falar em aproveitar as sinergias e as competências de cada um e fazer uma coisa ainda melhor, se calhar uma situação a ver num 1º encontro dos membros do fórum
> Claro falta saber par quando... não me importava que fosse na Madeira  mas aí seria mais difícil reunir os membros



Seriam bem-vindos por cá, como sei que também seria bem recebido por aí. Até lá, reunimo-nos por cá alguns dias por semana 
Mas fiquei curioso, o que tinhas em mente para aproveitar mais as "sinergias e as competências"?


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 16:49)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Seriam bem-vindos por cá, como sei que também seria bem recebido por aí. Até lá, reunimo-nos por cá alguns dias por semana
> Mas fiquei curioso, o que tinhas em mente para aproveitar mais as "sinergias e as competências"?



No encontro falamos


----------



## Mago (25 Out 2006 às 16:54)

Boas,

Olá sou novo neste forum, sou de Trancoso (Guarda) cidade medieval que fica numa zona planaltica a 898metros de altitude com vista para a Serra da estrela. O clima aqui é tipicamente continental com grandes amplitudes termicas. No Inverno por vezes acontece um fenomeno raro designado por "Sincelo". Existem aqui duas estações meterologicas uma de um colega meu ( meteo.home.sapo.pt ) e a do Instituto de Meterologia.

Desde sempre me fascinaram os fenomenos naturais entre eles a meterologia. Espero acompanhar a série de temas que se propoem aqui.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 18:47)

Bem-vindo mag0!

Já sabes, o pessoal aqui é louco por neve e fenomenos extremos de origem tropical  

Agora espera pela surpresa do kimcarvalho   

Saudações Meteorologicas


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 20:38)

Zico disse:


> Bons dias para todos,
> 
> o meu nome é José Soares (o Zico é uma longa estória....), tenho 42, engenheiro de sistemas, responsável comercial numa empresa de tecnologias de informação, vivo em Alfragide (Amadora) e tenho bastante interesse por tudo aquilo que diga respeito a Meteorologia e fenómenos climáticos.
> Conheço o forum +/- à um ano e desde essa altura que tenho tentado descobrir as várias secções do fórum, daí só agora estar a fazer a minha apresentação (o tempo infelizmente não dá para tudo....). Para "acompanhar" um pouco os vários debates que aqui se travam, tive que ler alguma informação/literatura sobre os temas que aqui se debatem, e as dicas aqui postadas em vários tópicos foram preciosas. Mas não é fácil, pois a maioria dos membros estão "muito à frente" ! Mas é fascinante na mesma. Obrigado a todos pelo vosso valioso contributo para a divulgação destes temas. Até já.



Bem vindo pois, aqui queremos gente de todas as profissões e locais, se poder-mos ser 3 em cada localidade melhor, assim se 1 não pode haverá mais 2 para o substituírem 
Se tiveres fotos do passado episódio de neve do dia 29JAN06 coloca aqui no fórum que a malta agradece!  , ou de outro fenómeno qualquer.  




mag0 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Olá sou novo neste forum, sou de Trancoso (Guarda) cidade medieval que fica numa zona planaltica a 898metros de altitude com vista para a Serra da estrela. O clima aqui é tipicamente continental com grandes amplitudes termicas. No Inverno por vezes acontece um fenomeno raro designado por "Sincelo". Existem aqui duas estações meterologicas uma de um colega meu ( meteo.home.sapo.pt ) e a do Instituto de Meterologia.
> 
> ...




Como já te tinha dito noutro post sejas bem vindo tb , essa área estava, até agora! , sem ninguém que nos pudesse informar dos fenómenos meteorológicos que por aí possam ocorrer, como por exemplo esse do sincelo! Tens fotos, filmes? posta ai que o pessoal gostaria de ver!!   

Agora para os dois aqui ficam os vossos brasões como forma de bom acolhimento!


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 23:22)

Que os novos membros sejam bem vindos


----------



## Zico (26 Out 2006 às 11:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem vindo pois, aqui queremos gente de todas as profissões e locais, se poder-mos ser 3 em cada localidade melhor, assim se 1 não pode haverá mais 2 para o substituírem
> Se tiveres fotos do passado episódio de neve do dia 29JAN06 coloca aqui no fórum que a malta agradece!  , ou de outro fenómeno qualquer.
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia e obrigado pela nota de boas vindas. Na verdade tenho duas ou três fotos desse episódio inolvidável da queda de neve no dia 26/01/2006, ainda por cima em Alfragide !!! Vou tentar colocá-las. Obrigado


----------



## Mago (26 Out 2006 às 21:09)

Zico disse:


> Bom dia e obrigado pela nota de boas vindas. Na verdade tenho duas ou três fotos desse episódio inolvidável da queda de neve no dia 26/01/2006, ainda por cima em Alfragide !!! Vou tentar colocá-las. Obrigado




Sim Zico, obrigado pela tua mensagem, nm destes dias publico duas ou três para teres a noção da beleza que é o sincelo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## AlexJB (10 Nov 2006 às 21:54)

Olá, que tal a todos?


----------



## Santos (10 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

AlexJB disse:


> Olá, que tal a todos?



Olá AlexJB bem vindo sejas


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2006 às 23:10)

AlexJB disse:


> Olá, que tal a todos?



Olá muito bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

Ora como já passou algum tempo, aqui vai a actualização ficheiro do Google Earth com a localização dos nossos membros

http://webmail.mailsnare.net/cgi-bi...&file_id=60716174&download=/Forum MeteoPT.kmz


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Nov 2006 às 01:02)

Minho tu és aquela máquina, obrigadão!  
Numa próxima actualização se não te importares coloca-me na Serra da Estrela ou no Gerês... pelo menos dá para sonhar um pedacito


----------



## Mago (12 Nov 2006 às 19:18)

Minho disse:


> Ora como já passou algum tempo, aqui vai a actualização ficheiro do Google Earth com a localização dos nossos membros
> 
> http://webmail.mailsnare.net/cgi-bi...&file_id=60716174&download=/Forum MeteoPT.kmz



gostava de ver isso mas quando tentei aceder apareceu sessão expirada, já deve haver membros quase pelas zonas todas do País não?


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 19:25)

Faltará alguém da zona de Montalegre, Castelo Branco, Viseu e litoral Alentejano, mas de resto o país está praticamente coberto pela nossa rede de meteorologistas.


----------



## Santos (12 Nov 2006 às 19:28)

tozequio disse:


> Faltará alguém da zona de Montalegre, Castelo Branco, Viseu e litoral Alentejano, mas de resto o país está praticamente coberto pela nossa rede de meteorologistas.



Tozéquio, salvo erro também nos falta os Açores


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 19:29)

Santos disse:


> Tozéquio, salvo erro também nos falta os Açores



Sim, é verdade, cometi o erro de só pensar em Portugal continental.


----------



## Mago (12 Nov 2006 às 19:35)

Santos disse:


> Tozéquio, salvo erro também nos falta os Açores



Há quantos membros da Guarda? É uma zona de extremos meterologicos. Até admira encontrar poucos fascinados por estas coisas bem, eu vi-me à nora para chegar a este forum acho que caí aqui de paraquedas pena nao aparece no google. Já agora sugeria pensar numa forma que lhe desse mais visibilidade pois nao aparece nos motores de busca e aposto que ha muita gente sensivel aos excelentes tópicos aqui colocados.
Pelo menos registar o link nos motores de busca gratis.


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 19:37)

tozequio disse:


> Sim, é verdade, cometi o erro de só pensar em Portugal continental.



Como posso ver isso   Está em algum site na net, no link que colocaste está sessão expirada!
Não dava para colocar um imagem do mapa...
Se é necessário instalar o Google Earth, não o posso fazer... utilizo ainda  um Win98...


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 19:42)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Como posso ver isso   Está em algum site na net, no link que colocaste está sessão expirada!
> Não dava para colocar um imagem do mapa...
> Se é necessário instalar o Google Earth, não o posso fazer... utilizo ainda  um Win98...



Para abrir o ficheiro é necessário o Google Earth, até fazia um print screen do mapa mas o ficheiro está indisponível...


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 20:32)

Já  corrigi. 
Têm disponível neste URL:

http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=Forum_MeteoPT.kmz


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2006 às 20:40)

mag0 disse:


> Há quantos membros da Guarda? É uma zona de extremos meterologicos. Até admira encontrar poucos fascinados por estas coisas bem, eu vi-me à nora para chegar a este forum acho que caí aqui de paraquedas pena nao aparece no google. Já agora sugeria pensar numa forma que lhe desse mais visibilidade pois nao aparece nos motores de busca e aposto que ha muita gente sensivel aos excelentes tópicos aqui colocados.
> Pelo menos registar o link nos motores de busca gratis.



O forum está nos motores de busca, os membros lá irão surgindo aos poucos 

Experimenta por exemplo pesquisar no google por "imagens gajas elvas" e vê qual o 6º resultado... Acho que foi assim que o Kimcarvalho descobriu o fórum  



Minho disse:


> Já  corrigi.
> Têm disponível neste URL:
> 
> http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=Forum_MeteoPT.kmz



Não te esqueceste do spiritmind?


----------



## Luis França (12 Nov 2006 às 21:40)

Acho que aparecer ou não nos motores de busca tem a ver com o nome dos sites - por exemplo, se digitar *meteopt* aparece logo em 1º lugar, mas se escrever forum meteo, forum meteorologia, meteo , o resultado é aparecerem os  estrangeiros primeiro  

Resta-nos esperar que hajam mais membros como diz o Fil.


----------



## Santos (12 Nov 2006 às 21:42)

Fil disse:


> O forum está nos motores de busca, os membros lá irão surgindo aos poucos
> 
> Experimenta por exemplo pesquisar no google por "imagens gajas elvas" e vê qual o 6º resultado... Acho que foi assim que o Kimcarvalho descobriu o fórum




Eh eh ... Fui ver    eu confirmo senão vejamos

"É isso mesmo que tripla dormir bem , gajas boas e temporais de preferencia de neve"


----------



## dj_alex (12 Nov 2006 às 22:02)

Santos disse:


> Eh eh ... Fui ver    eu confirmo senão vejamos
> 
> "É isso mesmo que tripla dormir bem , gajas boas e temporais de preferencia de neve"


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 22:12)

Fil disse:


> O forum está nos motores de busca, os membros lá irão surgindo aos poucos
> 
> Experimenta por exemplo pesquisar no google por "imagens gajas elvas" e vê qual o 6º resultado... Acho que foi assim que o Kimcarvalho descobriu o fórum
> 
> ...


 pareçe que sim  não há problema a minha localização para quem quiser é 40º30´50,15 N  7º30´50,29W
abraços


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 23:50)

spiritmind disse:


> pareçe que sim  não há problema a minha localização para quem quiser é 40º30´50,15 N  7º30´50,29W
> abraços



spiritmind, não sei onde é que tinha a cabeça   
Mil desculpas   

Cá está o novo link com ficheiro devidamente actualizado  

*http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=4211Forum_MeteoPT.kmz*


----------



## Mago (13 Nov 2006 às 01:28)

Obrigada " Minho" por colocares um link novo, já deu para perceber a distribuição dos membros pelo nosso País e País vizinho.


----------



## Santos (13 Nov 2006 às 01:33)

Minho disse:


> spiritmind, não sei onde é que tinha a cabeça
> Mil desculpas
> 
> Cá está o novo link com ficheiro devidamente actualizado
> ...



Muito util, obrigado


----------



## filipept (13 Nov 2006 às 19:30)

Já agora as minhas coordenadas 41º38'31.45N   8º24'04.28W (para quem quiser ver o telhado)  
Minho está excelente a ideia


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Nov 2006 às 23:24)

Fil disse:


> O forum está nos motores de busca, os membros lá irão surgindo aos poucos
> 
> Experimenta por exemplo pesquisar no google por "imagens gajas elvas" e vê qual o 6º resultado... Acho que foi assim que o Kimcarvalho descobriu o fórum




    

Mas olha que se puseres "imagens gajas Fil" também a apreces em 6º lugar!  


@Minho: Obrigado Minho só tu nos pões no lugar certo!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2006 às 23:38)

Já agora, se quiserem adicionar-me:

Segundas, Terças e Quartas em Coruche: 38N57, 8W31. 

Resto da Semana em Coimbra: 40N12, 8W25. 

Excelente ideia, 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Já agora, se quiserem adicionar-me:
> 
> Segundas, Terças e Quartas em Coruche: 38N57, 8W31.
> 
> ...



Já está. Coloquei-te em Coimbra. Se quiseres antes em Coruche diz! Ou então ponho-te em duplicado 

*http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=4471Forum_MeteoPT.kmz*


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

Minho disse:


> Já está. Coloquei-te em Coimbra. Se quiseres antes em Coruche diz! Ou então ponho-te em duplicado
> 
> *http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=4471Forum_MeteoPT.kmz*



Quando a imagem do mapa por aqui...?


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Posso ficar por Coimbra, até gosto daquilo...  

Obrigado.


----------



## tozequio (14 Nov 2006 às 00:04)

E até dá jeito porque não há ninguém dessa zona


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 11:37)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Já agora, se quiserem adicionar-me:
> 
> Segundas, Terças e Quartas em Coruche: 38N57, 8W31.
> 
> ...




Sôtor Nuno quando quiser faça o obséquio de se apresentar  . Nós somos muito cuiriosos, quais são os dóidóis que trata? Nós aqui, e falo por mim em primeiro lugar , precisamos de psiquiatria


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

Olá pessoal,sou novo aqui...
Sou da cidade do Rio de Janeiro,Brasil


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

*Olá pessoal, meu nome é Carlos tenho 38 anos e trabalho na Bolsa de Valores aqui em São Paulo onde morei 25 anos e me mudei para a o litoral em Praia Grande que fica á 18 km de Santos e 75 km de São Paulo, aliás viajo 150 km todos os dias, mas não se assustem vou de onibus ( autocarro ).Sou facinado pela meteorologia, e meus extremos são -13,6ºC na Suiça e 40ºC Praia Grande cidade que conta hoje com 230 mil habitantes.

abraços a todos*


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 17:07)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Olá pessoal, meu nome é Carlos tenho 38 anos e trabalho na Bolsa de Valores aqui em São Paulo onde morei 25 anos e me mudei para a o litoral em Praia Grande que fica á 18 km de Santos e 75 km de São Paulo, aliás viajo 150 km todos os dias, mas não se assustem vou de onibus ( autocarro ).Sou facinado pela meteorologia, e meus extremos são -13,6ºC na Suiça e 40ºC Praia Grande cidade que conta hoje com 230 mil habitantes.
> 
> abraços a todos*



Bem Vindo Carlos, obrigado pelas fotos da tua cidade que é muito bonita


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 17:18)

*Valeu Santos...aliás tenho decendencia portuguesa por parte do meu avõ que nasceu em Macedo de Cavaleiros , no norte do pais.

Já a familia da minha esposa é de São Vicente na Ilha da Madeira, lado oposto do Funchal....*


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 17:23)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Valeu Santos...aliás tenho decendencia portuguesa por parte do meu avõ que nasceu em Macedo de Cavaleiros , no norte do pais.
> 
> Já a familia da minha esposa é de São Vicente na Ilha da Madeira, lado oposto do Funchal....*



Então estás em casa..., tens por aqui muitos representantes do Norte de Portugal e da Ilha da Madeira temos o Rogpacheco


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 17:26)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Valeu Santos...aliás tenho decendencia portuguesa por parte do meu avõ que nasceu em Macedo de Cavaleiros , no norte do pais.
> 
> Já a familia da minha esposa é de São Vicente na Ilha da Madeira, lado oposto do Funchal....*



Bem vindo Carlos Dias, 
muito bem, com descendentes do Norte da Madeira
vivo num concelho perto de São Vicente... em Santana!


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 17:28)

Breno disse:


> Olá pessoal,sou novo aqui...
> Sou da cidade do Rio de Janeiro,Brasil



Bem vindo Breno!


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 17:33)

Breno disse:


> Olá pessoal,sou novo aqui...
> Sou da cidade do Rio de Janeiro,Brasil



Bem vindo Breno


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 17:35)

Breno disse:


> Olá pessoal,sou novo aqui...
> Sou da cidade do Rio de Janeiro,Brasil






Carlos Dias disse:


> *Olá pessoal, meu nome é Carlos tenho 38 anos e trabalho na Bolsa de Valores aqui em São Paulo onde morei 25 anos e me mudei para a o litoral em Praia Grande que fica á 18 km de Santos e 75 km de São Paulo, aliás viajo 150 km todos os dias, mas não se assustem vou de onibus ( autocarro ).Sou facinado pela meteorologia, e meus extremos são -13,6ºC na Suiça e 40ºC Praia Grande cidade que conta hoje com 230 mil habitantes.
> 
> abraços a todos*



Bem vindo aos dois  

Se bem que o Carlos já há muito que tinha feito a sua apresentação, isto hoje é mais re-apresentação!  

Se bem que o Carlos já há muito que tinha feito a sua apresentação, isto hoje é mais re-apresentação!

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=2892&postcount=15


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 17:41)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem vindo Carlos Dias,
> muito bem, com descendentes do Norte da Madeira
> vivo num concelho perto de São Vicente... em Santana!



*Olá Pacheco. cheguei em São Vicente e peguei um "Horario" para Ponta Delgada, mais um pouco iria para Santana.

Dai almocei em Ponta Deldaga em um restaurante "Pimpinelas, Semilhas com peixe", estava muito bom.....*


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 17:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem vindo aos dois
> 
> Se bem que o Carlos já há muito que tinha feito a sua apresentação, isto hoje é mais re-apresentação!
> 
> ...



Pois bem parecia ter tido um deja vú ao ler o posto do Carlos....

De todos os modos bem-vindos os dois!


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 17:49)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Olá Pacheco. cheguei em São Vicente e peguei um "Horario" para Ponta Delgada, mais um pouco iria para Santana.
> 
> Dai almocei em Ponta Deldaga em um restaurante "Pimpinelas, Semilhas com peixe", estava muito bom.....*



É bom saber que quem nos visita é bem recebido por cá! Da próxima tens de visitar Santana, as casas típicas muito conhecidas dos vários postais que mostram a Madeira, são deste concelho de Santana...


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 18:17)

*Um lugar que eu gostei muito foi a Camacha , aliás bem mais fresca que o Funchal e tambem o Caniço com muitas casas bonitas.....*


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas,pessoal!


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 13:07)

Olá a todos 

Sou o Jorge , 35 anos , tecnico de electronica e informática , moro em ALMADA.

Sou um apaixonado por fenomenos climatericos extremos . O meu sonho seria assistir a uma "PERFECT STORM" .    

embora este forum seja de meterorologia , se precisarem de algo relacionado com electronia/informatica contem comigo ...


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2006 às 13:33)

jpalhais disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Sou o Jorge , 35 anos , tecnico de electronica e informática , moro em ALMADA.
> 
> ...



Boas, 
Bem-vindo jpalhais!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 13:44)

jpalhais disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Sou o Jorge , 35 anos , tecnico de electronica e informática , moro em ALMADA.
> 
> ...



Renovo os meus votos de boas-vindas Jorge , já por aqui tens pelo menos um colega na informática, o Sô Inginhêro Minho .
Tal como tu também sou um apaixonado por extremos de frio e neve, bem eu e todos por aqui!    

Morei alguns anos em Almada, alias só não nasci aí por "acidente". Cidade de boas geadas , que sempre me impressionaram, pois estão junto ao Tejo e pertinho do Oceano.
Continuo a ir aí com frequência, pois metade da minha famelga ainda aí vive. 

Para quem não conhece aqui fica o brasão da minha querida cidade de Almada


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 14:50)

jpalhais disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Sou o Jorge , 35 anos , tecnico de electronica e informática , moro em ALMADA.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo Jorge


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 15:17)

jpalhais disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Sou o Jorge , 35 anos , tecnico de electronica e informática , moro em ALMADA.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo caro colega jpalhais


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 17:41)

Bem vindo, JPalhais, a este nosso forum, a família continua a crescer ... cada vez maior!


----------



## andre shimutz (15 Nov 2006 às 20:19)

olá, amigos!

Sou o mais novo componente deste sítio, apresentado a mim pelo "madeirense" carlos dias,  fiel e fanático torcedor do marítimo ( ), moro atualmente em Curitiba-PR, região sul do Brasil:

Curitiba está a 934 m de altitude e é a mais fria capital do país. tem cerca de 1.300.000 habitantes (10 vezes quem a cidade de São Paulo) , 54m2 de área verde por habitante. é a capital ecológica do Brasil. seus extremos térmicos são -6,4°C a 35,0.  a média anual está na casa dos 17°C. 

Porém sempre morei em São Paulo, litoral e capital. Sou advogado civilista e atuo em Curitiba e São Paulo. Assim, vivo nestas duas regiões. 

Minha ascendência materna é portuguesa, proviniente da Beira Alta e paterna é angolana.

Sou percussionista de um rancho folclórico portugués em Praia Grande-SP, onde vive minha mãe,  o "Grupo folclórico da Casa de Portugal de Praia Grande", fundado em 1984, cujo objetivo maior é manter viva a tradição de Portugal, muito influente no Brasil.

Lembro que a região de Santos-SP é a 3ª em número de potugueses residentes no Brasil, com mais de 25.000 pessoas.

Como vêem, trata-se de um falante em potencial... e amante da meteorologia.

Forte abraço a todos.


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 20:21)

andre shimutz disse:


> olá, amigos!
> 
> Sou o mais novo componente deste sítio, apresentado a mim pelo "madeirense" carlos dias,  fiel e fanático torcedor do marítimo ( ), moro atualmente em Curitiba-PR, região sul do Brasil:
> 
> ...



Bem Vindo Shimutz


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 20:24)

andre shimutz disse:


> olá, amigos!
> 
> Sou o mais novo componente deste sítio, apresentado a mim pelo "madeirense" carlos dias,  fiel e fanático torcedor do marítimo ( ), moro atualmente em Curitiba-PR, região sul do Brasil:
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo andre shimutz   
Pois a comunidade Brasileira no Forum MetoPT está a crescer a olhos vistos


----------



## Carlos Dias (15 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

*Seja bem-vindo meu amigo Andre    , aqui pelo pouco tempo presente , já percebi que o Forum é excelente e de pessoas interessadas , educadas e atenciosas.

Penso que a comunidade brasileira aqui no MeteoPT só tende a crescer...!!!*


----------



## FERTROYANO (15 Nov 2006 às 23:21)

Ola Pessoal, Sou Fernando Troyano Da Cidade De Sao Bernardo Do Campo, Regiao Metropolitana De Sao Paulo, Cidade Do Atual Presidente Da Republica Do Brasil Luis Inacio Lula Da Silva.
Estarei Postando Informacoes Das Temperaturas E Meteorologia De Sao Bernardo Do Campo...

Abraços..


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 23:28)

Muito bem vindos a todos aqueles a quem ainda não tinha dado as boas vindas a este forum! e cada vez são mais e isso é muito bom


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:31)

andre shimutz disse:


> olá, amigos!
> 
> Sou o mais novo componente deste sítio, apresentado a mim pelo "madeirense" carlos dias,  fiel e fanático torcedor do marítimo ( ), moro atualmente em Curitiba-PR, região sul do Brasil:
> 
> ...



Andre Shimutz, bem vindo à nossa comunidade.

Fica sabendo que tenho um tio meu residindo aí em São Paulo há muitos anos, mais concretamente em Cidade Ademar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 23:33)

Santos disse:


> Bem Vindo Shimutz





FERTROYANO disse:


> Ola Pessoal, Sou Fernando Troyano Da Cidade De Sao Bernardo Do Campo, Regiao Metropolitana De Sao Paulo, Cidade Do Atual Presidente Da Republica Do Brasil Luis Inacio Lula Da Silva.
> Estarei Postando Informacoes Das Temperaturas E Meteorologia De Sao Bernardo Do Campo...
> 
> Abraços..




Sejam bem-vindos os dois qualquer dia somos o fórum meteoPR-BR  

Cá esperamos as vossas meteo-reportagens e os vossos dados meteorológicos.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:34)

FERTROYANO disse:


> Ola Pessoal, Sou Fernando Troyano Da Cidade De Sao Bernardo Do Campo, Regiao Metropolitana De Sao Paulo, Cidade Do Atual Presidente Da Republica Do Brasil Luis Inacio Lula Da Silva.
> Estarei Postando Informacoes Das Temperaturas E Meteorologia De Sao Bernardo Do Campo...
> 
> Abraços..




Bem vindo, Fertroyano, de facto a comunidade brasileira está crescendo neste nosso forum, que agora também é vosso. Ficamos a aguardar os vossos comentários meteorológicos do Brasil, em directo para Portugal.


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2006 às 23:48)

Dou as minhas boas vindas a todos que entraram


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 14:23)

*Gostaria de dar minhas boas vindas a mais 2 brasileiros que se registraram hoje aqui neste forum.

- Paulo Pinheiro - Soledade - Rio Grande do Sul

- Rodolfo - Rio de janeiro*


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 15:32)

Um Abraço a todos aqueles que se juntaram ao Fórum e que nos ajudem a gritar mais alto e a engrandecer esta comunidade  
Mais uns postos de Observação transatlântica


----------



## dj_alex (16 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Bem vindos aquele que se juntaram a nós nos últimos dias!!

Um abraço a todos....


----------



## Rafael Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 12:43)

Sou novo no fórum,
moro no Brasil - RJ, sou entusiasta da climatologia, tenho 25 anos, meus interesses: Geografia, fotografia, Ecologia

Abraços!


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2006 às 12:55)

Rafael Santos disse:


> Sou novo no fórum,
> moro no Brasil - RJ, sou entusiasta da climatologia, tenho 25 anos, meus interesses: Geografia, fotografia, Ecologia
> 
> Abraços!



 Muito bem vindo a esta casa


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 12:59)

Sejas bem-vindo Rafael  

Contamos com as tuas reportagens, já sabes que a maioria gostamos mais do frio , mas tudo é interessante na meteorologia.


----------



## Rafael Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 13:27)

Obrigado Pessoal,
tb gosto de frio, inclusive a foto do meu avatar foi tirada no Parque Nacional do Itatiaia em 1985 no estado do Rio de Janeiro.
Se quiserem ver mais fotos
http://www.clubedosaventureiros.com/ca/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=88&catid=14
 
Abraços


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (17 Nov 2006 às 13:27)

Olá amigos,é um prazer estar nesta comunidade.Moro em Soledade RS Brasil,cidade onde nasci,tenho 37 anos,sou radialista,músico trompetista.Gosto demeteorologia,geografia, ambiente, ciências, cidades.
Podem sintonizar a emissora onde trabalho pelo www.radiosoledadeam.com.br clicando no ícone ao vivo.Me chamo Paulo Henrique Pinheiro, tenho forte ascendência portuguesa, tenho na família sobrenomes Silva, Trindade,Alves,Oliveira,Mello.


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (17 Nov 2006 às 13:31)

Esqueci-me de dizer que moro em região serrana,Alto da Serra do Botucaraí.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2006 às 13:55)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Olá amigos,é um prazer estar nesta comunidade.Moro em Soledade RS Brasil,cidade onde nasci,tenho 37 anos,sou radialista,músico trompetista.Gosto demeteorologia,geografia, ambiente, ciências, cidades.
> Podem sintonizar a emissora onde trabalho pelo www.radiosoledadeam.com.br clicando no ícone ao vivo.Me chamo Paulo Henrique Pinheiro, tenho forte ascendência portuguesa, tenho na família sobrenomes Silva, Trindade,Alves,Oliveira,Mello.



Bem vindo Paulo 
Estamos a crescer a olhos vistos assim dá gosto ver


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Nov 2006 às 14:03)

*Seja bem-vindo meu amigo Paulo, a comunidade brasileira aqui no MeteoPT não para de crescer  *


*Saudações encarnadas*


----------



## Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 14:10)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Olá amigos,é um prazer estar nesta comunidade.Moro em Soledade RS Brasil,cidade onde nasci,tenho 37 anos,sou radialista,músico trompetista.Gosto demeteorologia,geografia, ambiente, ciências, cidades.
> Podem sintonizar a emissora onde trabalho pelo www.radiosoledadeam.com.br clicando no ícone ao vivo.Me chamo Paulo Henrique Pinheiro, tenho forte ascendência portuguesa, tenho na família sobrenomes Silva, Trindade,Alves,Oliveira,Mello.



Bem vindo Paulo Pinheiro, pois é com grande entusiasmo que li a tua apesentação e verificar duas coisas que me dizem muito radialista e músico   
É claro que a metereologia também que é o que o aqui aqui nos une (outro tipo de arte)


----------



## andre shimutz (17 Nov 2006 às 16:30)

iceberg disse:


> Andre Shimutz, bem vindo à nossa comunidade.
> 
> Fica sabendo que tenho um tio meu residindo aí em São Paulo há muitos anos, mais concretamente em Cidade Ademar.




puxa, iceberg, tenho primos que moram lá, na rua costa gomes... 

minha família está reunida em SP e PR, 90% na primeira região.

att.


----------



## andre shimutz (17 Nov 2006 às 16:36)

*retribuo com muita alegria e apreço as boas-vindas.

não sabem como é bom as receber de pessoas que têm os mesmos gostos e vivem tão distantes...

bom, quero saudar a presença do meu grande amigo paulo de soledade, pessoas que prezo como um irmão!

muito obrigado a todos. *


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Nov 2006 às 18:13)

Olá pessoal, sou novo por aqui. Meu nome é Fábio, moro em São Paulo, Brasil. São Paulo, que tem mais de 10 milhões de habitantes   fica a uma altitude média de 760m, clima tropical de altitude, em anos normais a temperatura mínima absoluta fica em torno dos 6°C e a máxima absoluta em torno dos 34-35°C por aqui. Os recordes absolutos daqui foram: -2,1°C (em 02/08/1955) e  37°C (não sei a data). São Paulo é conhecida como ''terra da garoa'', afinal garoava constantemente antigamente aqui, hoje em dia a garoa está ficando mais escassa    Bom, é isso, fico feliz em participar deste fórum


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 20:36)

Bem-vindos todos os novos membros


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 21:24)

Bem-vindos Paulo e Fábio  

Só uma nota para o Fábio, isso de ter mais de 10 milhões de habitantes... ui ui! É a população de Portugal, logo, deve ser horrível!   É gente a mais para uma cidade só, por muito grande que seja.
E outra coisa, e peço desculpa pela minha ignorância , o que é a garoa, algum tipo de peixe será?


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 21:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem-vindos Paulo e Fábio
> 
> Só uma nota para o Fábio, isso de ter mais de 10 milhões de habitantes... ui ui! É a população de Portugal, logo, deve ser horrível!   É gente a mais para uma cidade só, por muito grande que seja.
> E outra coisa, e peço desculpa pela minha ignorância , o que é a garoa, algum tipo de peixe será?






> garoa
> 
> 
> do Peruano garúa
> ...



http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/dlpo.aspx
  

Deve ser o que nós chamamos de morrinha


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E outra coisa, e peço desculpa pela minha ignorância , o que é a garoa, algum tipo de peixe será?



penso que seja chuva intensa..ou qql coisa desse tipo..ou talvez nao....


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Nov 2006 às 22:59)

*Garoa :

Precipitação bastante uniforme, constituída exclusivamente de finas gotas d'água (de diâmetro inferior a 0,5 mm) muito unidas entre si. Conhecida tambem como chuviscos...

"Chuvisco fraco" aqui no no Brasil seria a garoa, já o "Chuvisco forte" seria quase uma chuva fraca... *


----------



## Fábio Luiz (17 Nov 2006 às 23:20)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas!
Sobre a questão da população, é muita gente mesmo, os meios de transporte ficam muito cheios, muito trânsito, em alguns dias (principalmente em dias de chuva forte, que complicam o trânsito por aqui) o congestionamento chega aos 200 quilômetros de extensão aqui! E é também uma cidade com muitos prédios (vou pesquisar fotos de São Paulo e colocar no tópico ''Imagens'' do fórum internacional), mas mesmo assim ainda temos boas áreas verdes, inclusive uma das maiores florestas urbanas do mundo, a Serra da Cantareira, e no extremo sul da cidade há mais uma serra, a Serra do Mar. Sobre a garoa, é o mesmo que chuvisco, como o Carlos já escreveu


----------



## Iceberg (17 Nov 2006 às 23:31)

É isso aí, Fábio, se poderes colocar fotos de São Paulo seria excelente, e se poderes arranjar fotos de Cidade Ademar (onde vive um tio meu) seria maravilhoso.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 17:01)

Pois é pessoal, há já algum tempo por aqui e nunca me tinha apresentado, por isso as minhas desculpas e aqui vai então:

O meu nome é Vítor Galego, tenho 34 anos, sou bancário, licenciado em Comércio Internacional (opção Gestão Internacional) e vivo em Braga há cerca de quatro anos.
Sou natural de Matosinhos, onde vivi toda a minha vida, e tenho também raízes transmontanas, pois praticamente toda a minha família, de pais para cima, é de Sendim, Miranda do Douro, onde passo os meus tempos livres sempre que posso.

Talvez tenha sido em terras transmontanas que o meu interesse climático começou a despontar atá chegar onde chegou.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção!


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (18 Nov 2006 às 20:39)

A garoa, no Rio Grande do Sul, também é chamada de chuvisco, chuvisqueiro.


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 21:28)

Quero desde já dar as boas vindas a todos os novos menbros deste forum, que pelos vistos cresce todos os dias com novas contratações de meteoloucos


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2006 às 21:44)

Eu sou o Mário Barros sou estudante estou no 10º ano adoro a meteorologia como é obvio, ambiciono exercer tal profissão no futuro mas para lá chegar vou pela via da geografia que é quase a mesma coisa demora-se é mais tempo vivo em Queluz e a zona que mais gosto em termos do clima no nosso pais é o Nordeste Transmontano devido à sua grande diversidade de fenómenos climáticos extremos.
Encontrei este fórum acidentalmente e quando me apercebi do que era realmente fiquei petrificado...Eu adoro estes temas sobre o clima porque a climatologia alimenta-se disto mesmo da discussão de ideias dados e factos e não de fazer modelos que muitas vezes dão os resultados todos trocados ou então os verdadeiros resultados acabam por ser manipulados pelos próprios cientistas (das agências governamentais).

Não acredito no aquecimento global mas sim no arrefecimento nos próximos anos pois pouco a pouco parece que o clima esta a mudar e os Invernos estão a ficar mais longos e frios. 

Por isso a neve e o frio esteje convosco


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 00:25)

Bem-vindo Mário, se gostas do frio e da neve estás no sítio ideal


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2006 às 15:04)

Bem-vindo à nossa comunidade, Mário. Há tanta gente a escolher o Nordeste como melhor região em termos de clima, mas vejo tão poucos turistas por lá!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 08:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu sou o Mário Barros sou estudante estou no 10º ano adoro a meteorologia como é obvio, ambiciono exercer tal profissão no futuro mas para lá chegar vou pela via da geografia que é quase a mesma coisa demora-se é mais tempo vivo em Queluz e a zona que mais gosto em termos do clima no nosso pais é o Nordeste Transmontano devido à sua grande diversidade de fenómenos climáticos extremos.
> Encontrei este fórum acidentalmente e quando me apercebi do que era realmente fiquei petrificado...Eu adoro estes temas sobre o clima porque a climatologia alimenta-se disto mesmo da discussão de ideias dados e factos e não de fazer modelos que muitas vezes dão os resultados todos trocados ou então os verdadeiros resultados acabam por ser manipulados pelos próprios cientistas (das agências governamentais).
> 
> Não acredito no aquecimento global mas sim no arrefecimento nos próximos anos pois pouco a pouco parece que o clima esta a mudar e os Invernos estão a ficar mais longos e frios.
> ...



Boas Mário!! Antes de mais bem vindo....

Qual a razao de quereres seguir a meteorologia pela via de geografia?? Por nao teres matematica e fisica?? Eu tenho o curso de geofisica- variente de meteorologia, e apesar de ter tido matematicas e fisicas ate nao poder mais, nao estou nada arrependido.

Um abraço


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 11:06)

dj_alex disse:


> Boas Mário!! Antes de mais bem vindo....
> 
> Qual a razao de quereres seguir a meteorologia pela via de geografia?? Por nao teres matematica e fisica?? Eu tenho o curso de geofisica- variente de meteorologia, e apesar de ter tido matematicas e fisicas ate nao poder mais, nao estou nada arrependido.
> 
> Um abraço




Boas Mário 
Não sei qual a razão mas eu segui esse caminho , após vários anos em zigue-zag, penso que é o melhor pq temos uma prespectiva e multidisplinariedade de assuntos, aos quais estão interrelacionados, somos obrigados a saber um pouco de tudo!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 16:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu sou o Mário Barros sou estudante estou no 10º ano adoro a meteorologia como é obvio, ambiciono exercer tal profissão no futuro mas para lá chegar vou pela via da geografia que é quase a mesma coisa demora-se é mais tempo vivo em Queluz e a zona que mais gosto em termos do clima no nosso pais é o Nordeste Transmontano devido à sua grande diversidade de fenómenos climáticos extremos.
> Encontrei este fórum acidentalmente e quando me apercebi do que era realmente fiquei petrificado...Eu adoro estes temas sobre o clima porque a climatologia alimenta-se disto mesmo da discussão de ideias dados e factos e não de fazer modelos que muitas vezes dão os resultados todos trocados ou então os verdadeiros resultados acabam por ser manipulados pelos próprios cientistas (das agências governamentais).
> 
> Não acredito no aquecimento global mas sim no arrefecimento nos próximos anos pois pouco a pouco parece que o clima esta a mudar e os Invernos estão a ficar mais longos e frios.
> ...



Mário Marques bem-vindo ao nosso fórum!  
Essa frase "... Encontrei este fórum acidentalmente e quando me apercebi do que era realmente fiquei petrificado..." é comum a muitos de nós  

Contamos com a tua participação! E como já é regra aqui te presenteio com o brasão da tua povoação, como demonstração de boas-vindas:


----------



## Minho (20 Nov 2006 às 19:41)

Bem-vindo Mário  

Frio e neve também é comigo


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2006 às 20:20)

Boas,

Fiquei positivamente surpreendido pela existencia no forum. Estou principalmente para aprender. Brevemente a minha aquisição será uma estação metereologica concerteza  

Sou adepto dos extremos,  e  embora adore a neve. Nevar aqui só mesmo no inverno que passou. Experiencia inesquecivel.


----------



## Santos (20 Nov 2006 às 21:10)

Bem vindos sejam todos os novos membros


----------



## Minho (20 Nov 2006 às 21:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fiquei positivamente surpreendido pela existencia no forum. Estou principalmente para aprender. Brevemente a minha aquisição será uma estação metereologica concerteza
> 
> Sou adepto dos extremos,  e  embora adore a neve. Nevar aqui só mesmo no inverno que passou. Experiencia inesquecivel.



Desde já boas-vindas HotSpot. Mais um fã do frio e neve não?   
Ficamos sem saber de qual é o teu posto de observação.... mas das tuas palavras depreendo que és do Centro ou Sul....


----------



## tozequio (20 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fiquei positivamente surpreendido pela existencia no forum. Estou principalmente para aprender. Brevemente a minha aquisição será uma estação metereologica concerteza
> 
> Sou adepto dos extremos,  e  embora adore a neve. Nevar aqui só mesmo no inverno que passou. Experiencia inesquecivel.



Bem-vindo HotSpot


----------



## N Tomasini Jr (22 Nov 2006 às 15:34)

Quero me apresentar aos demais usuários deste fórum do qual espero poder fazer parte por muitos anos. Meu nome é Nadir Tomasini Junior, sou brasileiro, residente em Passo Fundo (RS). Sou apaixonado por fenômenos atmosféricos, com verdadeiro fascínio por neve e tempo severo. Sendo que procuro registrar em imagens o máximo possível destes fenômenos. Sendo que tenho o propósito de disponibilizar muitas delas aqui neste fórum o qual já a primeira vista parece ser excelente. 
Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 15:56)

*Grande Tomasini.....  Seja bem-vindo amigo.........o METEOPT AGRADECE....!!!*


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Grande Tomasini.....  Seja bem-vindo amigo.........o METEOPT AGRADECE....!!!*



*Grande RONYE...mais um representante do Rio de Janeiro aqui...seja bem-vindo "meu irrrmão"  *


----------



## Ronye (22 Nov 2006 às 16:26)

Olá Pessoal,

Sou novo no forum. Tenho 30 anos e Sou do Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Cidade de Clima Tropical, com temperatura altas no verão(médias acima 28C em Janeiro) e amenas no inverno(média de 20°C a 21°C dependendo da região) mas com alguns bons momentos de frio(para os nossos padrões, claro) com temperaturas abaixo dos 10°C em algumas regiões da cidade... Esse ano chegou a fazer 8°C em alguns bairros da cidade.
Esqueci de falar, no verão ultrapassa os 40°C mas temos lindas praias e a maior floresta urbana do mundo com muitas cachoeiras para dar uma amenizada no calor. he he he
Abraços a todos


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 19:14)

N Tomasini Jr disse:


> Quero me apresentar aos demais usuários deste fórum do qual espero poder fazer parte por muitos anos. Meu nome é Nadir Tomasini Junior, sou brasileiro, residente em Passo Fundo (RS). Sou apaixonado por fenômenos atmosféricos, com verdadeiro fascínio por neve e tempo severo. Sendo que procuro registrar em imagens o máximo possível destes fenômenos. Sendo que tenho o propósito de disponibilizar muitas delas aqui neste fórum o qual já a primeira vista parece ser excelente.
> Um abraço a todos.




este eu conheço.

tomasini, meu amigo, muito me empolga vê-lo aqui.

quero continuar vendo suas belas fotos da paisagem do noste do Rio Grande do Sul.

seja mui bem-vindo.


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 19:17)

Ronye disse:


> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Sou novo no forum. Tenho 30 anos e Sou do Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Cidade de Clima Tropical, com temperatura altas no verão(médias acima 28C em Janeiro) e amenas no inverno(média de 20°C a 21°C dependendo da região) mas com alguns bons momentos de frio(para os nossos padrões, claro) com temperaturas abaixo dos 10°C em algumas regiões da cidade... Esse ano chegou a fazer 8°C em alguns bairros da cidade.
> Esqueci de falar, no verão ultrapassa os 40°C mas temos lindas praias e a maior floresta urbana do mundo com muitas cachoeiras para dar uma amenizada no calor. he he he
> Abraços a todos




legal, ronnye!  poste aqui os dados da barra.  gosto de comparar com os de santos...

mas vai gostar deste site.

valeu, meu chapa!


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 19:18)

andre shimutz disse:


> este eu conheço.
> 
> tomasini, meu amigo, muito me empolga vê-lo aqui.
> 
> ...



*Shimutz, está faltando o Duquia aqui..tem falado com ele..??*


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 20:18)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Shimutz, está faltando o Duquia aqui..tem falado com ele..??*



pois é, faz tempo que não falo com ele...

mas vou tentar com ele.

abraços


----------



## Bettega (23 Nov 2006 às 10:24)

Meu nome é Giulliano Bettega, sou engenheiro mecânico, brasileiro, 31 anos e natural da cidade de Curitiba (capital mais fria do Brasil), situada no primeiro planalto no estado do Paraná, a 950m de altitude.
Desde minha infância acompanho os eventos meteorológicos, e, há 7 anos com mais afinco. Fora o estudo do clima e meteorologia, tenho como "hobbies" o estudo de árvores coníferas e caducas, as quais cultivo e planto em minha cidade, e, também o estudo de veículos e motores.
Os meus extremos foram: -4,3 graus em Curitiba (2000) e 34 graus em Curitiba (1985)

Os extremos oficiais de Curitiba são: -6,5 graus em 1975 e 34 graus em 1985.


----------



## tozequio (23 Nov 2006 às 11:24)

Bem vindo Giulliano  

Já agora, nas últimas 7 horas registaram-se 28 novos membros


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 11:33)

tozequio disse:


> Bem vindo Giulliano
> 
> Já agora, nas últimas 7 horas registaram-se 28 novos membros



Desde já endereço as boas vindas a todos os novos menbros e que são muitos mesmo. Espero que todos possam contribuir para uma melhor prevenção e previsão dos eventos no nosso País e tb no 
Brasil, visto termos tb uma vasta comunidade.

Um grande bem haja a todos vós


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 11:37)

*Bem-vindo meu amigo Bettega, é muito bom ter você aqui, espero sua parcela de contribuição aqui no MeteoPT que agora é Brasileiro também   

Agora só falta seus vizinhos , o Luciano e o Duquia...


abraço..*


----------



## Bettega (23 Nov 2006 às 15:25)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Bem-vindo meu amigo Bettega, é muito bom ter você aqui, espero sua parcela de contribuição aqui no MeteoPT que agora é Brasileiro também
> 
> Agora só falta seus vizinhos , o Luciano e o Duquia...
> 
> ...



Valeu guri!!
Vamos ver se peleamos menos por estas bandas!!


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 16:13)

*Bem-vindo grande Antonio Correa .....fiquei muito feliz em ver seu cadastro hoje aqui no MeteoPT. Agora o Nordeste Brasileiro será representado aqui em especial sua cidade - Recife


abraço..*


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 14:32)

*Bem-vindo grande Antonio Correa .....fiquei muito feliz em ver seu cadastro  ( Forschunger ) hoje aqui no MeteoPT. Agora o Nordeste Brasileiro será representado aqui em especial sua cidade - Recife


abraço..*


----------



## forschunger (24 Nov 2006 às 14:43)

Obrigado Amigo Santista! Vamos ver o que este verão de El-Niño fraco reserva para o leste do Nordeste, até agora poucas novidades. O centro de um vórtice ciclônico (baixa fria) tem mantido o tempo seco no Recife, embora na Borborema (Pesqueira, Poção etc.), nas margens do mesmo, tenha caido tempestades com granizo nos últimos dias!


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 15:13)

*Grande Samuel da fria Vitoria da Conquista.. ...Seja bem-vindo aqui no Baz-Português.. ...caramba quanta gente está vindo...e a gora o Nordeste bem representado aqui.. 


abraço.....*


----------



## Samuel (VDC) (24 Nov 2006 às 16:17)

Opa, Carlão! É um prazer representar Vitória da Conquista no exterior!
Abraço!


----------



## Roberto (24 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

Olá! Meu nome é Roberto, sou Campo Grande, Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul,Brasil. Tenho 20 anos e estou indo para o 4 ano de Direito. Gosto de meteorologia desde meus 14 anos. Já conhecia o fórum, mas já fazia um ano que não postava aqui.


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 18:38)

*Grande Roberto, seja bem-vindo meu amigo...e temos dois advogados agora ...você e o Shimutz.....  agora estou tranquilo.. 

Espero informações meteorologicas de seu estado, que é muito importante....


grande abraço*


----------



## Roberto (24 Nov 2006 às 19:03)

Valeu, Carlos! Estarei postando em breve!


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 00:52)

Olá a todos!

Sou o Luís, tenho 22 anos e sou estudante de 4º ano de Eng. Aeronáutica na Universidade da Beira Interior na Covilhã. Sou madeirense de gema mas, por via dos estudos, reparto a minha residência entre a Covilhã e o Funchal. Como não podia deixar de ser sou um apaixonado por aviação mas também muito pelo mar. Ah! E está claro...fenómenos meteorologicos.

A meu maior objectivo é consolidar conhecimentos na matéria através da vossa ajuda e também participar activamente no vosso fórum. Espero que seja uma participação longa e agradável!


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 01:07)

Bem-vindo Hawk, quem diria um possível futuro astronauta no nosso fórum


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2006 às 01:08)

Hawk disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou o Luís, tenho 22 anos e sou estudante de 4º ano de Eng. Aeronáutica na Universidade da Beira Interior na Covilhã. Sou madeirense de gema mas, por via dos estudos, reparto a minha residência entre a Covilhã e o Funchal. Como não podia deixar de ser sou um apaixonado por aviação mas também muito pelo mar. Ah! E está claro...fenómenos meteorologicos.
> 
> A meu maior objectivo é consolidar conhecimentos na matéria através da vossa ajuda e também participar activamente no vosso fórum. Espero que seja uma participação longa e agradável!



Olá Luís se muito bem vindo aqui ao fórum vais ver que vais gostar do clima de amizade  que reina aqui...


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 01:19)

tozequio disse:


> Bem-vindo Hawk, quem diria um possível futuro astronauta no nosso fórum



Era bom era...mas o curso não está direccionado para voos tão altos. Essencialmente manutenção e projecto de aeronaves. Ou seja, é mais trabalho de terra do que astronauta  


Muito obrigado pelas boas-vindas


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2006 às 01:35)

Hawk disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou o Luís, tenho 22 anos e sou estudante de 4º ano de Eng. Aeronáutica na Universidade da Beira Interior na Covilhã. Sou madeirense de gema mas, por via dos estudos, reparto a minha residência entre a Covilhã e o Funchal. Como não podia deixar de ser sou um apaixonado por aviação mas também muito pelo mar. Ah! E está claro...fenómenos meteorologicos.
> 
> A meu maior objectivo é consolidar conhecimentos na matéria através da vossa ajuda e também participar activamente no vosso fórum. Espero que seja uma participação longa e agradável!



Bem-vindo Hawk, a ilha da Madeira fica agora melhor representada com dois membros, um a Norte e outro a sul da Ilha


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 01:40)

È verdade! E sabemos bem que o Norte e o Sul podem proporcionar fenómenos completamente distintos. A Madeira é muita rica nisso. Já tive a ver as tuas fotos: simplesmente espectaculares!


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2006 às 09:39)

Hawk disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou o Luís, tenho 22 anos e sou estudante de 4º ano de Eng. Aeronáutica na Universidade da Beira Interior na Covilhã. Sou madeirense de gema mas, por via dos estudos, reparto a minha residência entre a Covilhã e o Funchal. Como não podia deixar de ser sou um apaixonado por aviação mas também muito pelo mar. Ah! E está claro...fenómenos meteorologicos.
> 
> A meu maior objectivo é consolidar conhecimentos na matéria através da vossa ajuda e também participar activamente no vosso fórum. Espero que seja uma participação longa e agradável!



Bem vindo Luís, espero que nos possas tb tu dar informações do teu posto de observação.


----------



## Iceberg (26 Nov 2006 às 12:37)

Fazendo minhas as palavras dos restantes membros deste forum, seja bem-vindo caro Hawk, e que possa contribuir para o cada vez maior desenvolvimento deste forum e dos conhecimentos que aqui vamos adquirindo.


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 14:01)

Bem vindo Hawk


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 14:53)

Hawk disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou o Luís, tenho 22 anos e sou estudante de 4º ano de Eng. Aeronáutica na Universidade da Beira Interior na Covilhã. Sou madeirense de gema mas, por via dos estudos, reparto a minha residência entre a Covilhã e o Funchal. Como não podia deixar de ser sou um apaixonado por aviação mas também muito pelo mar. Ah! E está claro...fenómenos meteorologicos.
> 
> A meu maior objectivo é consolidar conhecimentos na matéria através da vossa ajuda e também participar activamente no vosso fórum. Espero que seja uma participação longa e agradável!



Pois sejas Bem-vindo Falcão (Hawk), esse nick deve ser por causa do helicóptero não!?  

Agora sim temos a Madeira bem representada, Norte e Sul, excelente. Embora já tenha dado para perceber que os teus voos possivelmente já não serão por lá, e acabes por ficar no continente, não?
Quanto à Covilhã és mais um reforço , já temos por aí o spiritmind e o serrano.  

Aqui no fórum encontrarás pelo menos mais dois entusiastas da aviação, o dj_alex (um apaixonado pelo tema) e o João Oliveira (o piloto cá do sítio).  

Com o motivo desta alegre recepção, porque sempre é bom ver e saber que há tantas pessoas com o mesmo gosto que nós, aqui fica o brasão da tua cidade!


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2006 às 17:30)

Bem-vindo Hawk  
Já agora como descobriste o forum?



Hawk disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou o Luís, tenho 22 anos e sou estudante de 4º ano de Eng. Aeronáutica na Universidade da Beira Interior na Covilhã. Sou madeirense de gema mas, por via dos estudos, reparto a minha residência entre a Covilhã e o Funchal. Como não podia deixar de ser sou um apaixonado por aviação mas também muito pelo mar. Ah! E está claro...fenómenos meteorologicos.
> 
> A meu maior objectivo é consolidar conhecimentos na matéria através da vossa ajuda e também participar activamente no vosso fórum. Espero que seja uma participação longa e agradável!


----------



## ALV72 (27 Nov 2006 às 18:01)

Bem, cá têm mais 1 membro. Já algum tempo que ando a acompanhar o fórum, mas por preguiça, só hoje é que me registei.
Chamo-me Joao, sou de Vila Nova de Poiares trabalho em Coimbra numa empresa de madeiras, abastecedora das Celuloses, tenho 34 anos e sou muito curioso por metereologia. Também adoro automóveis e fotografia.
Até tirei algumas neste mau tempo, só não sei é se as sei colocar para vocês verem.

Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 18:15)

ALV72 disse:


> Bem, cá têm mais 1 membro. Já algum tempo que ando a acompanhar o fórum, mas por preguiça, só hoje é que me registei.
> Chamo-me Joao, sou de Vila Nova de Poiares trabalho em Coimbra numa empresa de madeiras, abastecedora das Celuloses, tenho 34 anos e sou muito curioso por metereologia. Também adoro automóveis e fotografia.
> Até tirei algumas neste mau tempo, só não sei é se as sei colocar para vocês verem.
> 
> Obrigado.




Muito bem-vindo ALV72!   
Mais um observador muito importante!
Tens neste post instruções de como colocar imagens: *http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256*


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 18:19)

ALV72 disse:


> Bem, cá têm mais 1 membro. Já algum tempo que ando a acompanhar o fórum, mas por preguiça, só hoje é que me registei.
> Chamo-me Joao, sou de Vila Nova de Poiares trabalho em Coimbra numa empresa de madeiras, abastecedora das Celuloses, tenho 34 anos e sou muito curioso por metereologia. Também adoro automóveis e fotografia.
> Até tirei algumas neste mau tempo, só não sei é se as sei colocar para vocês verem.
> 
> Obrigado.



Viva ALV72, sejas bem vindo,  Vila Nova de Poiares, velhos tempos na estrada da Beira   antes do IC 7, a tua zona é um espectáculo paisagístico.
O ano passado apanhei neve na Venda de Galizes uns Kms mais acima


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 20:01)

Bem-vindo João (ALV72)!  

Venham de lá essas reportagens nesse excelente ponto de observação! 

O vosso feríado municipal é quase no mesmo dia do meu, ai é a 13 de Janeiro e o de Elvas é a 14! (este ano são num Sábado e num Domingo )

Ora toma lá brasão!


----------



## Weatherman (27 Nov 2006 às 21:14)

Olá, chamo-me Faustino, tenho 28 anos e vivo em Vouzela que se situa no sopé da serra do caramulo e a 30km de Viseu. 
Sou um fanático pela neve.


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 21:18)

Bem Vindo Weatherman


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 21:59)

Weatherman disse:


> Olá, chamo-me Faustino, tenho 28 anos e vivo em Vouzela que se situa no sopé da serra do caramulo e a 30km de Viseu.
> Sou um fanático pela neve.



Welcome Faustino. 
Gostas de neve?? Salta pra carroça e junta-te ao grupo dos nevomaníacos


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 22:21)

Minho disse:


> Welcome Faustino.
> Gostas de neve?? Salta pra carroça e junta-te ao grupo dos nevomaníacos



  Vamos embora que sempre há lugar para mais um!  

Bem-vindo pois caro Faustino, esperamos ver fotos tuas do caramulo vestido de branquinho!  

Aqui te deixo também o brasão da tua terra. Uma curiosidade sabes se por aí houve muita influência moura? Pelas meias luas dá que pensar!


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:28)

Bem-vindos Weatherman e ALV72 

Se gostam de frio e neve estão no sítio certo


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 22:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vamos embora que sempre há lugar para mais um!
> 
> Bem-vindo pois caro Faustino, esperamos ver fotos tuas do caramulo vestido de branquinho!
> 
> Aqui te deixo também o brasão da tua terra. Uma curiosidade sabes se por aí houve muita influência moura? Pelas meias luas dá que pensar!



Já agora estive á procura num dicionário de latim para saber que nome dar à nossa patologia neve-maníaca.
Assim, neve em latim diz-se:
Neve:
     nix, nivis 

Vai daí já podemos registar um novo nome de patologias agora não sei qual: ou nixomaníacos (com uma possível conotação com Nixon  ) ou nivomaníacos...

Que acham? Os senhores doutores do forum que se prenunciem


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

Minho disse:


> Já agora estive á procura num dicionário de latim para saber que nome dar à nossa patologia neve-maníaca.
> Assim, neve em latim diz-se:
> Neve:
> nix, nivis
> ...



Parece-me bem  

Quando a patologia fosse aguda, naqueles casos extremos em que direccionamos todos os nossos comportamentos para a neve, podemos dizer que estamos com uma nivite aguda


----------



## Weatherman (27 Nov 2006 às 23:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vamos embora que sempre há lugar para mais um!
> 
> Bem-vindo pois caro Faustino, esperamos ver fotos tuas do caramulo vestido de branquinho!
> 
> Aqui te deixo também o brasão da tua terra. Uma curiosidade sabes se por aí houve muita influência moura? Pelas meias luas dá que pensar!



Sim, Vouzela esteve debaixo do dominio mouro, ainda hoje se mantem varias lendas, e uma das freguesias tem o nome de origem arabe Alcofra.


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 23:17)

tozequio disse:


> Parece-me bem
> 
> Quando a patologia fosse aguda, naqueles casos extremos em que direccionamos todos os nossos comportamentos para a neve, podemos dizer que estamos com uma nivite aguda



"Nivite Aguda" - Bem Visto


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

Weatherman disse:


> Sim, Vouzela esteve debaixo do dominio mouro, ainda hoje se mantem varias lendas, e uma das freguesias tem o nome de origem arabe Alcofra.



Ora ai está, pelo brasão só podia mesmo.  



Minho disse:


> Já agora estive á procura num dicionário de latim para saber que nome dar à nossa patologia neve-maníaca.
> Assim, neve em latim diz-se:
> Neve:
> nix, nivis
> ...



Bem tu tens um dicionário de Latin! xiiiiii isso é brutal 100 vezes pior que o nosso português!  

Agora quanto a terminologia acho que mais, sei lá, intelectual ainda será _Nivisómanos_  



tozequio disse:


> Parece-me bem
> 
> Quando a patologia fosse aguda, naqueles casos extremos em que direccionamos todos os nossos comportamentos para a neve, podemos dizer que estamos com uma nivite aguda



Excelente até me choram os olhos!! Epá vocês andam inspirados!!! Não sei se será do frio ou da chuva!


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2006 às 00:43)

tozequio disse:


> Parece-me bem
> 
> Quando a patologia fosse aguda, naqueles casos extremos em que direccionamos todos os nossos comportamentos para a neve, podemos dizer que estamos com uma nivite aguda



Acho que a minha tese de doutoramento vai ser sobre essa patologia estranha, ainda pouco ou nada estudada... :assobio:


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 11:25)

Zoelae disse:


> Acho que a minha tese de doutoramento vai ser sobre essa patologia estranha, ainda pouco ou nada estudada... :assobio:



  
Bem-vindos  
Parece que o Pessoal da área dem redor do Caramulo é flipado por Neve, têm de conhecer o Luper de Olv. do Bairro


----------



## RMira (28 Nov 2006 às 11:32)

Ok, aqui vai a minha apresentação  

Chamo-me Rui Mira, tenho 25 anos e sou de Setúbal. Sou Engº Civil e trabalho em Vila Franca de Xira. Adoro meteorologia! Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês.

Um grande abraço


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 11:59)

mirones disse:


> Ok, aqui vai a minha apresentação
> 
> Chamo-me Rui Mira, tenho 25 anos e sou de Setúbal. Sou Engº Civil e trabalho em Vila Franca de Xira. Adoro meteorologia! Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês.
> 
> Um grande abraço



Bem vindo Rui   mais um meteolouco de Setubal


----------



## RMira (28 Nov 2006 às 13:17)

Obrigado miguel


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Boas tardes!!
Há uns dias apareci aqui de paraquedas . mas nem me apresentei ...
Chamo-me Aurélio Carvalho, tenho 27 anos, sou Estudante finalista do Curso de Engenharia Sistemas e Informática .. pois não tem nada a ver com Meteorologia.

A meteorologia é o meu hobbie ... apenas percebo de chuvas, pressões, ventos e pouco  mais mas adoro quando chove, e adoro extremos climáticos ... menos o calor (detesto).

Resolvi entrar neste fórum, porque quero aprender muito mais sobre isto!!
Gostava que os restantes membros se apresentassem porque nem sei se os trate por tu  ... (mais novos) ou voce( mais velhos)
Cumprimentos, Aurélio Carvalho


----------



## Santos (28 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

Bem vindos Rui e Aurélio


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2006 às 21:39)

Bem vindos


----------



## Cocas (28 Nov 2006 às 23:41)

Boa noite a todos.

Chamo-me João Ribeiro, tenho 27 anos e moro em Mem Martins, no belo concelho de Sintra.
Sou Licenciado em Biologia e Geologia e trabalho na área de Segurança e Higiene do Trabalho numa empresa em Lisboa.

Recentemente tive conhecimento deste site e confesso que, uma vez que sou um apaixonado por tudo o que se relaciona com a Natureza, fiquei logo fã.  

Apesar de ainda ser um iniciado nesta área, espero poder aprender muito com todos vós, para que daqui a uns tempos possa ser um participante activo nas discussões.

Deixo desde já uma palavra de apreço e agradecimento aos criadores/moderados e aos participantes deste fórum, pelo excelente trabalho desenvolvido, uma vez que este não só serve para partilhar conhecimento entre entendidos, como cativar e informar o público em geral!!!

keep up the good work


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

Bem-vindo Cocas, espero que aprecies as tuas visitas ao fórum


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 23:48)

Um bem-vindo aos novos membros, e venham daí muitos posts!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 02:20)

mirones disse:


> Ok, aqui vai a minha apresentação
> 
> Chamo-me Rui Mira, tenho 25 anos e sou de Setúbal. Sou Engº Civil e trabalho em Vila Franca de Xira. Adoro meteorologia! Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês.
> 
> Um grande abraço



Bem-vindo Rui  





Agora venham de lá essas observações! E como já deves ter reparado já por aqui tens conterrâneos teus.  



Aurélio disse:


> Boas tardes!!
> Há uns dias apareci aqui de paraquedas . mas nem me apresentei ...
> Chamo-me Aurélio Carvalho, tenho 27 anos, sou Estudante finalista do Curso de Engenharia Sistemas e Informática .. pois não tem nada a ver com Meteorologia.
> 
> ...



Boas Aurélio, estava a ver que não e apresentavas...  

Fiquei foi sem saber de onde é o teu posto de observação, mas pelos teus postes deduzo que seja Faro? será?  

Em todo o caso aqui fica!  

Bem-vindo e boas observações,





Quanto às apresentações, se leres este tópico de inicio verás quem somos e em relação aos "tu" e "você", na minha opinião, acho que o ambiente descontraído neste fórum leva a quem pelo menos aqui nos tratemos todos por tu.  




Cocas disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Chamo-me João Ribeiro, tenho 27 anos e moro em Mem Martins, no belo concelho de Sintra.
> Sou Licenciado em Biologia e Geologia e trabalho na área de Segurança e Higiene do Trabalho numa empresa em Lisboa.
> ...




Na modesta parte que me cabe, muito obrigado pelas tuas palavras de incentivo e apreço. O segredo deste fórum são os seus membros e o cordial entendimento, apesar dos diversos pontos de vista, que existe entre nós.  






Cá esperamos a tua participação e as tuas observações.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2006 às 10:00)

Oi Kimcarvalho ... deitas-te muita tarde de semana !!
Desculpa ... mas sou mesmo de Faro ... sim senhor ... e já agora tou a estudar na Universidade do Algarve!!
Obrigado pelo "Não sei como se chama ?" ... pois isso mesmo que representa a Cidade de Faro  e obrigado pelo á vontade ... 
Mais tarde assim que tiver mais tempo ... dou uma espreitadela ás vossas apresentações!!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 12:17)

Bem vindos aos novos membros que se apresentaram nos ultimos dias


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 12:28)

Dou as boas vindas a todos os novos menbros, mas permitam-me um destaque especial para o Mirones, por ser colega de profissão e ao Aurelio, por ser mais um Algarvio e estudar no mesmo local onde fiz parte da minha formação  . A todos espero participições activas, pq a grandiosidade deste forum está na sua diversividade de opniões, graus de conhecimento e principalmente respeito entre todos.


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 12:31)

Weatherman disse:


> Olá, chamo-me Faustino, tenho 28 anos e vivo em Vouzela que se situa no sopé da serra do caramulo e a 30km de Viseu.
> Sou um fanático pela neve.



Ora aqui está o menbro mais perto de mim, desde já as minhas boas-vindas e espero que reportes com assuiduidade informações do teu posto de observação.  

PS: Como deves sabes sou visitante assuído do Caramulo


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 22:43)

Bem-vindos Aurélio, mirones, Cocas!

Muitas fotos e boas previsões é o que nós queremos


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2006 às 03:42)

BOAS

Ainda nao tinha vindo aqui fazer a minha apresentaçao ( nao tenho til no pc portatil tem o teclado americano )

nome: artur jorge rebelo neves
idade: 30 anos a caminho dos 31, março
sexo: muito  

moro num pais tropical  

moro em lisboa nas olaias  e tambem tenho uma casa em almoinha - sesimbra, a muito tempo que gosto de meteo já la vai 6 anos o que mais gosto sao sem duvida trovoadas. Durante estes anos já fiz algumas caçadas poreiras com um amigo que tambem tem esta ocupaçao pós laboral 

tenho esta pagina na net sobre meteo 

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt

que estou a remodelar pela 3  vez ( o link forum automaticamente é redirecionado para este forum ) 

trabalho na netcabo no apoio tecnico e tenho uma pequena loja de informatica  

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 08:51)

ajrebelo disse:


> apresentaçao ( nao tenho til no pc portatil tem o teclado americano )



Junta-te ao clube....


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 11:32)

AJRebelo que me dizes ao desempenho da netcabo com linux? É que não me souberam elucidar quando liguei para lá. Onde moras tens uma visão excelente do vale do Tejo e planícies a sul para trovoadas e nevoeiros matinais, não?

Quando estou nas Azenhas a escrever também fico com os acentos marados (uso linux e netcabo)


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 19:58)

ajrebelo disse:


> BOAS
> 
> Ainda nao tinha vindo aqui fazer a minha apresentaçao ( nao tenho til no pc portatil tem o teclado americano )
> 
> ...



Bem após mais de 100 postes já era hora de te apresentares!  

Ainda há por aqui mais na mesma situação... mas pronto... também isto é um acto que depende da boa vontade de cada um.  

Bem tu tens um trabalho  deves andar sempre com as orelhas a arder hehehe.

Quanto ao teu site, cá contínuamos à espera dele a funcionar a 100%, aquilo ainda só funciona o link aqui para o fórum! . Anda tudo à espera de bisbilhotar a loja para te comprarmos tudo!


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2006 às 15:59)

ajrebelo disse:


> BOAS
> 
> Ainda nao tinha vindo aqui fazer a minha apresentaçao ( nao tenho til no pc portatil tem o teclado americano )
> 
> ...



Ora viva Artur Jorge, tu já és da "velha guarda"  ,


----------



## Fernando_ (1 Dez 2006 às 18:08)

Boas tardes ! Voy a hacer a minha apresentaçao !  

Me llamo Fernando, tengo 26 años, vivo en Madrid, y soy aficionado a todo lo que sea meteorología, climatología, y en general, geografía, me gusta el frío y la nieve (que original  ), pero creo que lo bonito es la variedad, las olas de calor, de frío, las tormentas, la niebla, o simplemente ver caer lentamente la lluvia tras la ventana...

Descubrí este foro hace poco buscando información sobre las lluvias de este otoño en Portugal   , y me ha encantado  . 

Espero que me entendáis en español  , yo os entiendo bastante bien en portugués, que además es un idioma que me encantaría aprender  

Comprimentos !


----------



## Mago (1 Dez 2006 às 18:23)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas tardes ! Voy a hacer a minha apresentaçao !
> 
> Me llamo Fernando, tengo 26 años, vivo en Madrid, y soy aficionado a todo lo que sea meteorología, climatología, y en general, geografía, me gusta el frío y la nieve (que original  ), pero creo que lo bonito es la variedad, las olas de calor, de frío, las tormentas, la niebla, o simplemente ver caer lentamente la lluvia tras la ventana...
> 
> ...



Bienvenido Fernando,


----------



## dj_alex (1 Dez 2006 às 19:12)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas tardes ! Voy a hacer a minha apresentaçao !
> 
> Me llamo Fernando, tengo 26 años, vivo en Madrid, y soy aficionado a todo lo que sea meteorología, climatología, y en general, geografía, me gusta el frío y la nieve (que original  ), pero creo que lo bonito es la variedad, las olas de calor, de frío, las tormentas, la niebla, o simplemente ver caer lentamente la lluvia tras la ventana...
> 
> ...



Ola Fernado!

Que tal?? 
Vives em Madrid??


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 19:44)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas tardes ! Voy a hacer a minha apresentaçao !
> 
> Me llamo Fernando, tengo 26 años, vivo en Madrid, y soy aficionado a todo lo que sea meteorología, climatología, y en general, geografía, me gusta el frío y la nieve (que original  ), pero creo que lo bonito es la variedad, las olas de calor, de frío, las tormentas, la niebla, o simplemente ver caer lentamente la lluvia tras la ventana...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando! 
Saludos y bienvenido!


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Dez 2006 às 14:09)

Luis França disse:


> AJRebelo que me dizes ao desempenho da netcabo com linux? É que não me souberam elucidar quando liguei para lá. Onde moras tens uma visão excelente do vale do Tejo e planícies a sul para trovoadas e nevoeiros matinais, não?
> 
> Quando estou nas Azenhas a escrever também fico com os acentos marados (uso linux e netcabo)



boas

a  netcabo trabalha bem com todos os sistemas operativos o importante é o modem que tens e o sinal que chega  a esse mesmo modem  a instalação em casa é o mais importante para que tenhas boas velocidades

sim ondo moro tenho sem duvida uma vista    estou a actuaalizar a minha pagina vou por lá algumas fotos mas posso informar que vejo sintra, linha, lisboa, pontes  as duas e a arrabida  

abraços meteo


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas tardes ! Voy a hacer a minha apresentaçao !
> 
> Me llamo Fernando, tengo 26 años, vivo en Madrid, y soy aficionado a todo lo que sea meteorología, climatología, y en general, geografía, me gusta el frío y la nieve (que original  ), pero creo que lo bonito es la variedad, las olas de calor, de frío, las tormentas, la niebla, o simplemente ver caer lentamente la lluvia tras la ventana...
> 
> ...



Benvindo sejas Fernando


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas tardes ! Voy a hacer a minha apresentaçao !
> 
> Me llamo Fernando, tengo 26 años, vivo en Madrid, y soy aficionado a todo lo que sea meteorología, climatología, y en general, geografía, me gusta el frío y la nieve (que original  ), pero creo que lo bonito es la variedad, las olas de calor, de frío, las tormentas, la niebla, o simplemente ver caer lentamente la lluvia tras la ventana...
> 
> ...



boas 

fernando bem vindo a este forum

o espanhol  é bastante facil de entender, pois muitas das pessoas que aqui andam   andavam nos forums   do meteored e meteosat  pois não havia nada disto em portugal por isso já lemos muito em espanhol  

abraços meteo


----------



## Fernando_ (3 Dez 2006 às 20:56)

Obrigado a todos !  
dj_alex, sí, vivo en Madrid, espero poder informaros este invierno si nos visita la nieve


----------



## dj_alex (3 Dez 2006 às 21:31)

Fernando_ disse:


> Obrigado a todos !
> dj_alex, sí, vivo en Madrid, espero poder informaros este invierno si nos visita la nieve



Estou a trabalhar em Madrid durante 5 semanas...   

Por enquanto nem em Madrid , nem nas montanhas ao redor existe neve..uma desgraça....


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2006 às 10:59)

muito bom dia a todos!!
o meu nome é Raquel, sou da margem sul, Barreiro, 29 anos (so até as 23.59 do dia de hoje ), sou Administrativa numa Empresa de Protecção Ambiental, e sou uma apaixonada com tudo o que tenha a ver com meteo,especialmente trovoadas e tb neve (o dia 29 janeiro vai ficar marcado pra sempre, assim que tiver o meu querido pc em casa posto uma foto ou outra, apesar de terem ficado mt escuras da pra ver k nevou, este episodio, fez com que eu convencesse alguem a correr serra da arrabida acima so pra ver nevar )
vim parar a este forum por acaso, ainda ando a explorar, mas com o tempo irão concerteza ser mais comtemplados com a minha participação.
Um Abraço a todos


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 11:59)

Bienvenido Fernando_   
A ver si este invierno nos llevas hasta las Sierras de Madrid con tus fotos!  

Y si puedes ayuda un poco a dj_alex que anda un poco perdido en Madrid. Enseñale la movida...  

E benvinda sejas também mocha . Como já deves ter reparado não abundam por aqui as damas, como tal sempre são especialmente benvindas!  

Cá esperamos as tuas fotos e as tuas observações!  

Aqui te deixo o brasão da tua cidade para assim te sentires mais em casa aqui no fórum.


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2006 às 12:15)

muito obrigado pelas boas vindas e tb pelo brazão da minha linda cidade 
a pouco e pouco vou me sentindo em casa


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

mais vale tarde k nunca, aqui vai o link onde se pode observar uma foto da nuvem do inesquecivel dia 29 Janeiro, k trouxe neve a santa terrinha 
http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ceu9oi.jpg


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 15:56)

Bem-vinda Mocha e bienvenido Fernado!
Espero pelos vossos contributos como fontes de informação da observação local  
Estamos a crescer  e a força Meteopt está a ficar mais intensa


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

mocha disse:


> mais vale tarde k nunca, aqui vai o link onde se pode observar uma foto da nuvem do inesquecivel dia 29 Janeiro, k trouxe neve a santa terrinha
> http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ceu9oi.jpg



Bonita prespectiva, excelente imagem!


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2006 às 16:14)

no que puder contribuir  
agora ha mtos nomes tecnicos k se falam por aqui (ora isto nao fosse um forum de meteo) que eu nao percebo patavina.
com tempo espero aprender mais qualquer coisa convosco.


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 21:43)

mocha disse:


> muito bom dia a todos!!
> o meu nome é Raquel, sou da margem sul, Barreiro, 29 anos (so até as 23.59 do dia de hoje ), sou Administrativa numa Empresa de Protecção Ambiental, e sou uma apaixonada com tudo o que tenha a ver com meteo,especialmente trovoadas e tb neve (o dia 29 janeiro vai ficar marcado pra sempre, assim que tiver o meu querido pc em casa posto uma foto ou outra, apesar de terem ficado mt escuras da pra ver k nevou, este episodio, fez com que eu convencesse alguem a correr serra da arrabida acima so pra ver nevar )
> vim parar a este forum por acaso, ainda ando a explorar, mas com o tempo irão concerteza ser mais comtemplados com a minha participação.
> Um Abraço a todos



Olá raquel! Bem-vinda  
Já sabes, frio e neve é com o connosco


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

um bem-vindo aos novos membros que se registaram nos últimos dias


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:31)

Seringador disse:


> Bem-vinda Mocha e bienvenido Fernado!
> Espero pelos vossos contributos como fontes de informação da observação local
> Estamos a crescer  e a força Meteopt está a ficar mais intensa



Oh Seringador, ao ler as tuas palavras, veio-me à cabeça a célebre expressão "Que a Força esteja convosco" do filme StarWars


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:33)

mocha disse:


> no que puder contribuir
> agora ha mtos nomes tecnicos k se falam por aqui (ora isto nao fosse um forum de meteo) que eu nao percebo patavina.
> com tempo espero aprender mais qualquer coisa convosco.



Bem-vinda Raquel e, segundo percebi, FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO !!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

mocha disse:


> mais vale tarde k nunca, aqui vai o link onde se pode observar uma foto da nuvem do inesquecivel dia 29 Janeiro, k trouxe neve a santa terrinha
> http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ceu9oi.jpg



Mocha ESPECTACULAR!!!!    

Aqui talvez fique um pouco escondida a foto , uma vez que é um tópico de apresentações e muito pessoal nem para aqui se assoma, mas é sem dúvida uma perspectiva excelente, é o "antes" do que veio ser história na nossa climatologia!!

Já vi que temos uma boa reporter para acrescentar ao grupo!

Obrigado!


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2006 às 14:31)

mais uma vez obrigado pelas boas vindas, e polos votos de feliz aniversario.
em relação a foto, não fui eu k a tirei mas como a encontrei achei interessante postar aqui, afinal não e todos os dias k fenomenos como estes acontecem mt menos por estas bandas (infelizmente).
como ja tinha referido assim k puder vou postar uma ou outra foto do dia 29 com neve 
eu vou  pra k acontecam mais episodios destes, e tentar manter actualizaçoes destas bandas aqui no forum.
posso acrescentar nao com promenores mt tecnicos que por aqui ta um dia fresco e humido, variando entre aguaçeiros e sol.
enfim um bom dia pra festejar


----------



## mocha (8 Dez 2006 às 14:44)

tal como prometido aqui fica uma das fotos que consegui captar com a maquina do tempo da lenha na serra da arrabida, o sitio mais alto e mais perto de mim


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 14:50)

mocha disse:


> tal como prometido aqui fica uma das fotos que consegui captar com a maquina do tempo da lenha na serra da arrabida, o sitio mais alto e mais perto de mim



mocha  se puderes colocar pelo menos 800x600 era muito melhor e já agora coloca os postes no local correcto ou seja na secção imagens de Portugal.  http://www.meteopt.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4
Aqui apenas apresentações, senão perdemos o norte à organização do fórum.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 15:47)

Bem vinda Raquel  e já agora Parabéns   boas fotos a primeira tá brutal aqui por Setúbal a neve não deu para acumular mas pelo que me disseram na Arrábida deu para acumular tive pena de não ter ido lá dar um saltinho  mais uma vez bem vinda a esta casa que sei que vais gostar


----------



## Sanxito (11 Dez 2006 às 01:44)

Olá a todos, como devem ter reparado estou no forum á uns dias mas não tinha feito a apresentação. Sou o Marco Fatêlo vivo no concelho do seixal, em santa marta do pinhal tenho 28 anos e trabalho na construção civil. conheci o forum através de uma estação no vale churido k está no wunderground. adoro a metereologia desde miudo e aki estou eu pra fazer parte deste forum. está muito fixe, cumprimentos a todos. E k tenham muita neve neste natal.


----------



## Zoelae (11 Dez 2006 às 02:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Olá a todos, como devem ter reparado estou no forum á uns dias mas não tinha feito a apresentação. Sou o Marco Fatêlo vivo no concelho do seixal, em santa marta do pinhal tenho 28 anos e trabalho na construção civil. conheci o forum através de uma estação no vale churido k está no wunderground. adoro a metereologia desde miudo e aki estou eu pra fazer parte deste forum. está muito fixe, cumprimentos a todos. E k tenham muita neve neste natal.




Bem Vindo Sanxito. Mais um órfão do Tempo acolhido nesta já grande família.

Essa estação no tal Vale Churido, é em Bragança e é do Fil.


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2006 às 08:14)

Bemvindo Sanxito! Afinal parece que fiz bem em meter o link do forum lá no wunderground  

Bemvinda também à mocha


----------



## Santos (11 Dez 2006 às 20:22)

Bem vindos sejam os novos companheiro(a)s de fórum


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

Bem-vindo Sanxito! Que a neve esteja no meio de nós


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

Mto bem vindo Sanxito


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 01:19)

Sanxito disse:


> Olá a todos, como devem ter reparado estou no forum á uns dias mas não tinha feito a apresentação. Sou o Marco Fatêlo vivo no concelho do seixal, em santa marta do pinhal tenho 28 anos e trabalho na construção civil. conheci o forum através de uma estação no vale churido k está no wunderground. adoro a metereologia desde miudo e aki estou eu pra fazer parte deste forum. está muito fixe, cumprimentos a todos. E k tenham muita neve neste natal.



Sanxito, passei por essas bandas uma boa parte da minha adolescência! Boas nights  Corroios, Amora... 

Benvindo pois aqui à casa! E esperamos as tuas observações. Se possível das várias nevadas que poderão ocorrer por aí, este ano!  . Santa Marta do Pinhal com Neve JÁ!!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 08:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sanxito, passei por essas bandas uma boa parte da minha adolescência! Boas nights  Correios, Amora...



   

Bem vindo!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Dez 2006 às 19:38)

Ora vivam!

Sou novo aqui no fórum e aqui estou para uma breve apresentação.

Sou licenciado em Ensino de Biologia e Geologia e lecciono na Escola Secundária de Moura, pertencendo ao QZP do Baixo Alentejo. Além do gosto "profissional" pela Biologia e pela Geologia, possuo uma imensa curiosidade pela meteorologia e pelos registos geológicos das alterações climáticas. O registo geológico das glaciações fascina-me particularmente! Será por já ter dado aulas em Manteigas e ver todos os dias o vale glaciar do Zêzere?

Abraços meteorológicos!


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

Bem Vindo Professor !


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 20:27)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Ora vivam!
> 
> Sou novo aqui no fórum e aqui estou para uma breve apresentação.
> 
> ...



Renovo aqui, no tópico das apresentações, as minhas boas-vindas!  .
Já agora és mesmo de Moura, ou estás ai desterrado por motivos profissionais obvios .

Aqui fica o brasão de Moura com a sua alcaidessa muçulmana chamada Salúquia, que se matou atirando-se da torre do castelo, para quem não conhece.


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:04)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Ora vivam!
> 
> Sou novo aqui no fórum e aqui estou para uma breve apresentação.
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo Prof BioGeo!


----------



## Sanxito (21 Dez 2006 às 03:05)

Bem vindo professor, tmb sou novo por aki e tenho adorado o forum.
Espero k tmb goste... 
Um abraço e boa estadia aki no forum... eh eh eh..


----------



## Seringador (21 Dez 2006 às 09:48)

Boas!
Bem-vindo Store (deve de estar farto de ouvir essa palavra)  
também gosto da paleoclimatologia, muito interessante no aspecto de causa efeito entre a climatologia e geologia, pq uma condiciona a outra e vice-versa,´como se de um puzzle se tratasse 
Mai um posto de observação no Alentejo!


----------



## Luiz Carlos M F (22 Dez 2006 às 23:12)

Meu nome é Luiz Carlos Martins Filho, vivo na cidade de Maringá, localizada ao Norte do estado do Paraná, região Sul do Brasil. Tenho 18 anos de idade e desde os 10 ou 11 anos me interesso pelos assuntos relacionados à atmosfera. Em fins do ano 2000 tive a idéia de criar um sítio sobre o tema, melhor dizendo, sobre o frio e a neve em meu país, surgindo então o Brasil Abaixo de Zero, lançado nos primeiros dias de 2001. Já no final daquele ano surgiu o primeiro fórum da página, que mais tarde passaria a ser o próprio índice do BAZ, que é como costumamos chamá-lo... desde então os temas discutidos tornaram-se cada vez mais variados, sendo que não mais se discutem apenas as cidades mais frias, mas toda uma gama de assuntos relacionados à Meteorologia e meio-ambiente.

Ano que vem pretendo cursar - caso passe no teste aplicado esta semana - a faculdade de Física, visando desde já seguir na área de Meteorologia (Ciências Atmosféricas).

Interesso-me por assuntos variados, desde Meteorologia, Climatologia, Geografia a Filosofia, História, Línguas (latim...) e História, principalmente medieval...

Espero que possa contribuir para o engrandecimento de vosso fórum. Conheci-o há muito por meio do Filipe, que é usuário do BAZ, mas só agora (e finalmente) tenho tempo disponível para dedicar-me à Internet.

Saudações,


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2006 às 23:36)

Bemvindo Luiz!!  

E as minhas boas vindas também a todos que entretanto se têm juntado a esta comunidade


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Dez 2006 às 21:27)

*Luiz você por aqui..!! ....Veio de avião..??  

Seja bem-vindo , é muito fixe você estar aqui, ou muito giro...não sei qual termo usar , desculpe... *


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Dez 2006 às 14:42)

Sejas bem-vindo Luiz, tens lá um site muito bom! Parabéns pela obra feita em prol da meteorologia.


----------



## MNeves (13 Jan 2007 às 22:32)

ola a todos!!eu sou o marcelo neves e sou de perto de odemira, no alentejo litoral!!
o clima daqui nao me agrada muitooo..mas enfim
pelo menos no inverno caem aqui umas boas geadas e de noite e madrugada a temperatuta as vezes chega aos-2 ou -3  
ja andava ha uns dias a tentar registar me mas nao conseguia...mas hj consegui!!
acho que este forum e muito util para as pessoas que se interessam em meteo...pois em portugues quase nao se veem destes foruns!!


----------



## MNeves (13 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

ahh e verdade..ja agora nao me podem dizer se se pode fazer alterações no nickname daqui???


----------



## Rog (13 Jan 2007 às 22:48)

Marcelo Neves disse:


> ola a todos!!eu sou o marcelo neves e sou de perto de odemira, no alentejo litoral!!
> o clima daqui nao me agrada muitooo..mas enfim
> pelo menos no inverno caem aqui umas boas geadas e de noite e madrugada a temperatuta as vezes chega aos-2 ou -3
> ja andava ha uns dias a tentar registar me mas nao conseguia...mas hj consegui!!
> acho que este forum e muito util para as pessoas que se interessam em meteo...pois em portugues quase nao se veem destes foruns!!



Boas, bem-vindo Marcelo, esperamos também pelas tuas contribuições. 
Um bem-vindo a todos os novos membros que nas últimas semanas têm feito crescer de forma significativa este forum!


----------



## Administrador (13 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

É sim possivel alterar o nickname, para tal basta enviar-me uma mensagem privada com o nickname pretendido 

Bemvindo ao MeteoPT.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2007 às 11:33)

MNeves disse:


> ola a todos!!eu sou o marcelo neves e sou de perto de odemira, no alentejo litoral!!
> o clima daqui nao me agrada muitooo..mas enfim
> pelo menos no inverno caem aqui umas boas geadas e de noite e madrugada a temperatuta as vezes chega aos-2 ou -3
> ja andava ha uns dias a tentar registar me mas nao conseguia...mas hj consegui!!
> acho que este forum e muito util para as pessoas que se interessam em meteo...pois em portugues quase nao se veem destes foruns!!



Bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

MNeves disse:


> ola a todos!!eu sou o marcelo neves e sou de perto de odemira, no alentejo litoral!!
> o clima daqui nao me agrada muitooo..mas enfim
> pelo menos no inverno caem aqui umas boas geadas e de noite e madrugada a temperatuta as vezes chega aos-2 ou -3
> ja andava ha uns dias a tentar registar me mas nao conseguia...mas hj consegui!!
> acho que este forum e muito util para as pessoas que se interessam em meteo...pois em portugues quase nao se veem destes foruns!!



Bom vindo sejas Marcelo, necessitava-mos de alguém dessa zona, pois estava desfalcada de representantes e de dados. Já comecei por verificar que sempre é verdade as mínimas bem acentuadas que o IM por ali coloca, -3ºC é obra! .

Cá esperamos pois as tuas contribuições. 
Já agora nevou por ai alguma coisa a 29 de JAN? Se tiveres fotos posta!   

Aqui deixo o brasão de Odemira! Por aí quando era adolescente fazia praia, em V. Nova de Mil Fontes e em Almograve, bons Verões, bem melhores que no Algarve


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jan 2007 às 21:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom vindo sejas Marcelo, necessitava-mos de alguém dessa zona, pois estava desfalcada de representantes e de dados. Já comecei por verificar que sempre é verdade as mínimas bem acentuadas que o IM por ali coloca, -3ºC é obra! .
> 
> Cá esperamos pois as tuas contribuições.
> Já agora nevou por ai alguma coisa a 29 de JAN? Se tiveres fotos posta!
> ...



boas kim 

eu tb fazia ferias em almograve  isto a cerca de 20 anos 

corri toda aquela zona de bicicleta  

lembras-te do café do caetano logo na retunda principal  na cova funda etc   que bons tempos

abraço meteo


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 13:16)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas kim
> 
> eu tb fazia ferias em almograve  isto a cerca de 20 anos
> 
> ...



Então não lembro ! e das filas para comprar o pão de manhã e de um restaurante, acho que era por do sol, ou coisa que lhe valha, mesmo junto à praia, até ficava com a esplanada por cima de um pedaço de areal. E das horas intermináveis a apanhar ouriços do mar, e estrelas do mar. Adorava aquela praia precisamente pela "bicharada" que encontrava nas rochas! Hoje já está transformado em "selva de betão"


----------



## Santos (15 Jan 2007 às 13:45)

Benvindo MNeves


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2007 às 14:15)

Mto bem vindo MNeves mais um membro do sul é sempre bom para ir equilibrando o mapa


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 12:24)

Aqui vão também as minhas apresentações...

O meu nome é joão, tenho 21 anos e moro em Coimbra...mas estou cá só de passagem, pois a minha terra Natal é Sobreira Formosa em Proença-a-Nova [Beira Interior Sul]. Estudo Ciências Farmacêuticas na FFUC...
Comecei a gostar de Meteorologia com pouca idade...(estando mesmo nos meu planos seguir com isto avante) mas como as prespectivas em física eram poucas virei-me mais para as químicas... Recordo-me perfeitamente no meu tempo de criança de brincar com a Neve na minha terra pois quase todos os anos nevava, e talvez resida aí a minha paixão por esta área...velhos tempos!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 12:37)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui vão também as minhas apresentações...
> 
> O meu nome é joão, tenho 21 anos e moro em Coimbra...mas estou cá só de passagem, pois a minha terra Natal é Sobreira Formosa em Proença-a-Nova [Beira Interior Sul]. Estudo Ciências Farmacêuticas na FFUC...
> Comecei a gostar de Meteorologia com pouca idade...(estando mesmo nos meu planos seguir com isto avante) mas como as prespectivas em física eram poucas virei-me mais para as químicas... Recordo-me perfeitamente no meu tempo de criança de brincar com a Neve na minha terra pois quase todos os anos nevava, e talvez resida aí a minha paixão por esta área...velhos tempos!!




Bem vindo João!!  
Junta-te pois ao grupo dos meteoloucos! És pro-arrefecimento ou pro-aquecimento?  
Ora aqui está um membro que nos pode vir a ser muito útil, estão a ver... calmantes, anti-depressivos, etc    

Se puderes vai dando dados de Coimbra!  

E viva Sobreira Formosa!  Já agora a que alititude está? 400 metros?


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2007 às 12:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem vindo João!!
> És pro-arrefecimento ou pro-aquecimento?
> Ora aqui está um membro que nos pode vir a ser muito útil, estão a ver... calmantes, anti-depressivos, etc
> 
> ...



Depois de tudo o que li aqui no forúm acho que me inclinei um bocado a favor do arrefecimento, concordo com as teorias...são bem fundamentadas.
Quanto aos fármacos, para aqui dispenso às doses industriais...já mandei vir uma remessa para a semana de anti-depressivos pois acho que devem vir a ser precisos (espero bem que não )

Sobreira Formosa está a 400m, mas eu moro mais para norte (Sob. Formosa é a sede de freguesia) onde moro fica +- a 500/520m de altura...
Já coimbra não passa dos 70m de altura...


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 13:32)

Bem vindo


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2007 às 14:21)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui vão também as minhas apresentações...
> 
> O meu nome é joão, tenho 21 anos e moro em Coimbra...mas estou cá só de passagem, pois a minha terra Natal é Sobreira Formosa em Proença-a-Nova [Beira Interior Sul]. Estudo Ciências Farmacêuticas na FFUC...
> Comecei a gostar de Meteorologia com pouca idade...(estando mesmo nos meu planos seguir com isto avante) mas como as prespectivas em física eram poucas virei-me mais para as químicas... Recordo-me perfeitamente no meu tempo de criança de brincar com a Neve na minha terra pois quase todos os anos nevava, e talvez resida aí a minha paixão por esta área...velhos tempos!!



Bem vindo a esta casa


----------



## Nuno (17 Jan 2007 às 16:17)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui vão também as minhas apresentações...
> 
> O meu nome é joão, tenho 21 anos e moro em Coimbra...mas estou cá só de passagem, pois a minha terra Natal é Sobreira Formosa em Proença-a-Nova [Beira Interior Sul]. Estudo Ciências Farmacêuticas na FFUC...
> Comecei a gostar de Meteorologia com pouca idade...(estando mesmo nos meu planos seguir com isto avante) mas como as prespectivas em física eram poucas virei-me mais para as químicas... Recordo-me perfeitamente no meu tempo de criança de brincar com a Neve na minha terra pois quase todos os anos nevava, e talvez resida aí a minha paixão por esta área...velhos tempos!!



Bem vindo amigo


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui vão também as minhas apresentações...
> 
> O meu nome é joão, tenho 21 anos e moro em Coimbra...mas estou cá só de passagem, pois a minha terra Natal é Sobreira Formosa em Proença-a-Nova [Beira Interior Sul]. Estudo Ciências Farmacêuticas na FFUC...
> Comecei a gostar de Meteorologia com pouca idade...(estando mesmo nos meu planos seguir com isto avante) mas como as prespectivas em física eram poucas virei-me mais para as químicas... Recordo-me perfeitamente no meu tempo de criança de brincar com a Neve na minha terra pois quase todos os anos nevava, e talvez resida aí a minha paixão por esta área...velhos tempos!!



Bem-vindo jPdF!


----------



## Santos (17 Jan 2007 às 21:47)

Benvindo JPdF


----------



## Iceberg (17 Jan 2007 às 22:07)

Ora mais um pró-arrefecimento ... é assim mesmo, sejas bem-vindo.


----------



## Umberto (21 Jan 2007 às 00:16)

O meu nome é Hugo Lumini, sou do Porto e vivo em Aguas Santas (Maia) a 250m de altitude talvez a 270m porque vivo no 5º andar. Sou bancário mas desde miúdo me interessei por meteorologia. Segui outros caminhos pq fiquei traumatizado quando nos meus 13/14 anos (ouvia sempre a previsão do INM todas as manhãs na Antena 1) os fulanos entraram em greve nesse dia...pensei - Será que é isto q me espera neste país? Virei o azimute para outro lado.


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2007 às 01:06)

Umberto disse:


> O meu nome é Hugo Lumini, sou do Porto e vivo em Aguas Santas (Maia) a 250m de altitude talvez a 270m porque vivo no 5º andar. Sou bancário mas desde miúdo me interessei por meteorologia. Segui outros caminhos pq fiquei traumatizado quando nos meus 13/14 anos (ouvia sempre a previsão do INM todas as manhãs na Antena 1) os fulanos entraram em greve nesse dia...pensei - Será que é isto q me espera neste país? Virei o azimute para outro lado.



Bem Vindo....


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 01:23)

Bem vindo Hugo!  

Mais um membro do "Nuorte carago"  
Cá esperamos a tua participação e as tuas observações. Se tiveres fotos de neve posta que a malta vibra com isso!  

Aqui deixo o brasão da tua Maia, como forma de boas vindas (espero ter acertado, porque não entendi se era a freguesia ou o concelho )


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 02:53)

Bem vindo sejas Umberto


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2007 às 12:40)

Muito bem vindo Umberto


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Umberto disse:


> O meu nome é Hugo Lumini, sou do Porto e vivo em Aguas Santas (Maia) a 250m de altitude talvez a 270m porque vivo no 5º andar. Sou bancário mas desde miúdo me interessei por meteorologia. Segui outros caminhos pq fiquei traumatizado quando nos meus 13/14 anos (ouvia sempre a previsão do INM todas as manhãs na Antena 1) os fulanos entraram em greve nesse dia...pensei - Será que é isto q me espera neste país? Virei o azimute para outro lado.



Bem-vindo Hugo a esta humilda casa


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

Boas pessoal, sou da capital do frio...Bragança e o meu nome é Pedro. A meteorologia faz parte dos meus interesses, mas ainda não tive tempo para estudar um pouco esta ciência, mas é algo que pretendo fazer...é também por isso que aqui estou neste fórum...Abraço para todos...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas pessoal, sou da capital do frio...Bragança e o meu nome é Pedro. A meteorologia faz parte dos meus interesses, mas ainda não tive tempo para estudar um pouco esta ciência, mas é algo que pretendo fazer...é também por isso que aqui estou neste fórum...Abraço para todos...




Brigantia, bem vindo pois aqui à casa, como já deves ter reparado, és o 4º membro ai de Bragança, para que lados moras?

Tens o Dan, o Fil e o zoelae13, será que és de uma zona distinta da deles? Assim ficariam com uma amostragem bastante representativa da vossa cidade.  
Cá esperamos as tuas observaçõers e dados. Se tiveres fotos, posta que a malta agradece!  

Eis o vosso brasão:


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas pessoal, sou da capital do frio...Bragança e o meu nome é Pedro. A meteorologia faz parte dos meus interesses, mas ainda não tive tempo para estudar um pouco esta ciência, mas é algo que pretendo fazer...é também por isso que aqui estou neste fórum...Abraço para todos...



Bem vindo ao fórum.

Em que zona da cidade vives?


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2007 às 16:20)

Bairro S. Tiago. E vocês onde moram?


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2007 às 16:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Bairro S. Tiago. E vocês onde moram?



Eu vivo junto à saida norte, aquela que vai para Montesinho.


----------



## Seringador (21 Jan 2007 às 16:49)

bem-vindos Umberto e Brigantia, espermos pelo vossos contributos, é bom ver esta comunidade a crescer e também ver esta animação


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2007 às 17:32)

Bemvindo a todos!  

Brigantia eu vivo em Vale Churido, uma das zonas mais altas da cidade e portanto onde se registam as mínimas mais altas  

O Zoelae13 vive ao lado do Fervença.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Fil disse:


> Bemvindo a todos!
> 
> Brigantia eu vivo em Vale Churido, uma das zonas mais altas da cidade e portanto onde se registam as mínimas mais altas
> 
> O Zoelae13 vive ao lado do Fervença.



Pergunta de leigo, vivem todos longe uns dos outros, ou seja em sitios diferentes da cidade, ou nem por isso?


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2007 às 17:54)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pergunta de leigo, vivem todos longe uns dos outros, ou seja em sitios diferentes da cidade, ou nem por isso?



Sim, por acaso vivemos todos na periferia da cidade excepto o Zoelae13 que vive no centro. Mas não é assim tão longe, Bragança é uma cidade pequenita


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Jan 2007 às 20:24)

Fil disse:


> Sim, por acaso vivemos todos na periferia da cidade excepto o Zoelae13 que vive no centro. Mas não é assim tão longe, Bragança é uma cidade pequenita



Excelente distribuição!  
E agora já tem imagem de satélite em alta resolução no google, parabéns!  
Como conseguiste escrever os nomes? com o rato não deve ter sido... digo eu


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

Boas,


Cumprimentos a todos e parabéns  


Faz algum _tempo_ que vos leio e como sou também um iniciado/curioso destas coisas da meteorologia, e tenho andado com vontade de comprar/instalar uma "estação". (como já referi no tópico As vossas estações meteorológicas ) para me entreter um pouco.
Não percebo nada da matéria, mas estou convicto que com a vossa ajuda e o passar de mais uns tempos lá chegarei  

Sou alentejano,  45 anitos  , é mesmo, já apanhei algumas tempestades  



E para poupar tempo ao *kimcarvalho*, aqui fica:














 
cumps


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2007 às 18:32)

Olá a todos,

Mais um novo membro do forum.

Estou aqui para conversar e aprender alguma coisa sobre a Meteorologia e o clima. Não tenho qualquer formação nem interesse profissional na área, é apenas curiosidade que já vem desde puto em que adorava olhar para o céu e admirar as nuvens e as trovoadas.

Desconhecia a existência deste forum apesar de o ter procurado bastante vezes.
Sempre lamentei não existir nenhum forum em português como os muitos que conheço lá por fora, mas afinal o forum existia, eu é que não tinha dado com ele.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2007 às 18:36)

Vince disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Mais um novo membro do forum.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo ao fórum Vince.


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 18:55)

Vince disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> (...)é apenas curiosidade que já vem desde puto em que adorava olhar para o céu e admirar as nuvens e as trovoadas.(...)



Eu também quando era miudo fazia isso  

Bem Vindo Vince !


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 19:23)

Bem vindos Vince e Kraliv  

Se tiverem fotos do elemento branco por favor coloquem-nas! Thanx


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 19:28)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos e parabéns
> ...



Bem vindo! Kraliv!  
Mais um conterrâneo, estamos perto! 40Km? Deve ser!

Olha tiraste-me a minha alegria de colocar brasões  

Cá esperamos pois as tuas reportagens, observações e pontos de vista!

Aposto que tens muitas fotos de neve, mas não sabes o que fazer com elas! Pois estás no local indicado  aqui podes publicá-las e enfim mostrar ao mundo as maravilhas da Natureza que aconteceram aí pelo Redondo e aproveitando para nos maravilhar com a tua excelente capacidade e sensibilidade para a fotografia! Em especial as de NEVE!!!  
Com a idade que tens, garantidamente terás coisas de 11FEV83, 21FEV87, claro do 29JAN06 e talvez até do 2 e 3 de JAN70.




Vince disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Mais um novo membro do forum.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo também Vince (tens nick de furacão )   
Faço das palavras que transmiti ao Kraliv extensivas a ti igualmente.  

E pelo menos a ti posso deixar o Brasão que tanto gosto tenho sempre em publicar como forma de boas vindas!


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 21:14)

sejam bem vindos


----------



## Santos (23 Jan 2007 às 22:52)

Sejam bem vindos Vince e Kraliv


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:38)

Bem vindo aos novos membros da última semana


----------



## LUPER (24 Jan 2007 às 11:26)

Bem vindos a todos os novos membros, e espero que participam activamente no forum


----------



## RTC (25 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

Olá a todos!
Tive conhecimento deste forúm num outro forúm que nada tem a ver com a meteorologia. 

Posso dizer que sou um interessado nesta matéria se bem que em termos de conhecimento sei o que a maioria das pessoas sabe, ou seja, pouco! 
Não, a sério, tenho uma luzes mas nada de mais.
Pelo menos interesso-me, estou sempre a acompanhar o tempo em sites relacionados com a meteorologia e tento cada vez adquiri conhecimento neste campo.

Um grande abraço para todos. Vou andando por aí. 
São os votos do René Caseiro, 29 anos, de Alcobaça. (Por motivos pessoais, passo muito tempo no Cadaval, no sopé da bela Serra de Montejunto que esperava ter a visto hoje branquinha! )


----------



## Seringador (25 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Bem-vindo RTC e faltava o Oeste a ser representado, das arribas mais oeste deve-se de tirar umas excelentes fotos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

Boas Tardes a todos

Sou um bracarense, que vive em São Miguel no Arquipelago dos Açores. Não tenho formação nesta area mas interesso-me bastante por estas coisas de meteorologia.
Chamo-me Miguel e tenho 34 anos e sou casado.

Um abraço para todos.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Jan 2007 às 16:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boas Tardes a todos
> 
> Sou um bracarense, que vive em São Miguel no Arquipelago dos Açores. Não tenho formação nesta area mas interesso-me bastante por estas coisas de meteorologia.
> Chamo-me Miguel e tenho 34 anos e sou casado.
> ...



Bem vindo miguel!!!

Estavamos com falta de um membro dos açores


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Boas vindas a todos os novos membros!!


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

RTC disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Tive conhecimento deste forúm num outro forúm que nada tem a ver com a meteorologia.
> 
> Posso dizer que sou um interessado nesta matéria se bem que em termos de conhecimento sei o que a maioria das pessoas sabe, ou seja, pouco!
> ...





MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boas Tardes a todos
> 
> Sou um bracarense, que vive em São Miguel no Arquipelago dos Açores. Não tenho formação nesta area mas interesso-me bastante por estas coisas de meteorologia.
> Chamo-me Miguel e tenho 34 anos e sou casado.
> ...



Bem-vindos MiguelMinhoto & RTC  

Finalmente o 1º posto de observação nos Açores


----------



## Santos (25 Jan 2007 às 22:29)

Bem vindos MiguelMinhoto e RTC


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

bem vindos, MinhelMinhoto e RTC


----------



## grandeurso (25 Jan 2007 às 23:13)

Boa noite. Conheci este fórum e fiquei imediatamente fã! Há já muito tempo que ansiava conhecer uma comunidade assim, contudo pensava que não existia. Fiquei tão fã que este mês de Fevereiro vou comprar uma estação meteorológica. 
O meu nome é Mário, resido actualmente no caniço na ilha da Madeira. Vou dar uma vista de olhos bem atenta no tópico das estações pois tenho uma questões a vos colocar. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e o frio é apenas normal para a época, nada de especial. Nevar é coisa que nunca vai acontecer por aqui  

Até já!


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

grandeurso disse:


> Boa noite. Conheci este fórum e fiquei imediatamente fã! Há já muito tempo que ansiava conhecer uma comunidade assim, contudo pensava que não existia. Fiquei tão fã que este mês de Fevereiro vou comprar uma estação meteorológica.
> O meu nome é Mário, resido actualmente no caniço na ilha da Madeira. Vou dar uma vista de olhos bem atenta no tópico das estações pois tenho uma questões a vos colocar. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e o frio é apenas normal para a época, nada de especial. Nevar é coisa que nunca vai acontecer por aqui
> 
> Até já!




bem vindo Mario, mais um pra se juntar a cambada 
nunca digas nunca, quem sabe um dia não es apanhado de surpresa, agora com estas modernices de aquecimento, arrefecimento quem sabe


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2007 às 23:30)

Bem-vindo grandeurso (vais-me desculpar mas o teu nick faz-me rir   )

Este é o local certo para os loucos da meteo encontras pessoas para todos os gostos, uns gostam de tornados, outros trovoadas outros neve, etc... Só ainda não apareceu nenhum que gostasse de vagas de calor, mas esse seria logo massacrado  

Quanto à neve sempre podes dar um salto ao Areeiro


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 09:51)

grandeurso disse:


> Boa noite. Conheci este fórum e fiquei imediatamente fã! Há já muito tempo que ansiava conhecer uma comunidade assim, contudo pensava que não existia. Fiquei tão fã que este mês de Fevereiro vou comprar uma estação meteorológica.
> O meu nome é Mário, resido actualmente no caniço na ilha da Madeira. Vou dar uma vista de olhos bem atenta no tópico das estações pois tenho uma questões a vos colocar. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e o frio é apenas normal para a época, nada de especial. Nevar é coisa que nunca vai acontecer por aqui
> 
> Até já!



Bem-vindo Mário! A ilha da Madeira começa a estar melhor representada com novos membros... Também sou da Madeira, de Santana. 
Fazes bem em investir numa estação, para a maioria das pessoas seria um péssimo investimento , mas para nós que gostamos de meteo, é uma das ferramentas básicas de acompanhamento meteorológico.
Nevar no Caniço talvez na próxima idade do gelo , mas no Pico Ruivo e Areeiro sempre já dá para ver neve...


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2007 às 09:54)

Bem vindos também ao RTC e ao MiguelMinhoto, e é bom saber que agora o país está mais composto de membros com o 1º posto nos Açores, há mto que já era aguardado um membro por cá daí! 
Sejam bem-vindos e participem


----------



## tozequio (26 Jan 2007 às 18:31)

Bem-vindos sejam os novos membros, finalmente temos um posto de observação nos Açores


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

RTC disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Tive conhecimento deste forúm num outro forúm que nada tem a ver com a meteorologia.
> 
> Posso dizer que sou um interessado nesta matéria se bem que em termos de conhecimento sei o que a maioria das pessoas sabe, ou seja, pouco!
> ...



Bem vindo RTC   

É com alegria que vejo alguém dessa zona por fim se registar aqui na casa!  

Cá esperamos pois as tuas observações e fotos!  

Aqui fica  :








MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boas Tardes a todos
> 
> Sou um bracarense, que vive em São Miguel no Arquipelago dos Açores. Não tenho formação nesta area mas interesso-me bastante por estas coisas de meteorologia.
> Chamo-me Miguel e tenho 34 anos e sou casado.
> ...



Bem vindo Miguel   
Não é com desprimor para com os outros novos membros, mas é com especial alegria que recebo aqui um meteolouco do Açores, ainda que sejas emprestado e realmente sejas Minhoto de gema!  
É caso para se dizer ATÉ QUE ENFIM!!!
Já estávamos a ponderar ir a pé a Fátima colocar uma velita para que algum dos vários Açorianos, que regularmente nos visitam , tivesse a coragem de dar o passo e atirar-se às feras.  
Cá esperamos os teus dados, as tuas observações, fizeste-nos muita falta  em alturas do Gordon!  Até as rádios on-line dos Açores seguia-mos atentamente!   
E já sabes quando quiseres podes mandar um queijito desses pequenitos que há por aí com 90cm de diâmetro!    (por acaso adoro esse queijinho! )
Tu estás onde Miguel, ainda não decifrei, Ponta Delgada ou Lagoa?

Para já aqui te deixo o toque pessoal de boas-vindas e como és de longe tens direito a 3 brasões o da região Autónoma, o de Ponta Delgada e o das tuas origens (caso não seja algum destes apita que eu resolvo, nem que tenha de ir aí às ilhas! )











Este é para matar saudades...  Nunca mais chega o Carnavalllllll  





Reparei que na tua ocupação colocaste historiador! És colega do Professor José Hermano Saraiva  _"Foi aqui, exactamente aqui..."_. Cheguei a fazer algumas cadeiras de história e tive o prazer de conhecer o professor, é um excelente orador! . Gosto especialmente do período do Portugal-Romano .



grandeurso disse:


> Boa noite. Conheci este fórum e fiquei imediatamente fã! Há já muito tempo que ansiava conhecer uma comunidade assim, contudo pensava que não existia. Fiquei tão fã que este mês de Fevereiro vou comprar uma estação meteorológica.
> O meu nome é Mário, resido actualmente no caniço na ilha da Madeira. Vou dar uma vista de olhos bem atenta no tópico das estações pois tenho uma questões a vos colocar. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e o frio é apenas normal para a época, nada de especial. Nevar é coisa que nunca vai acontecer por aqui
> 
> Até já!



Grandeurso (também me fartei de rir ao ver este nick, tal como o Minho ), bem-vindo!!   

Mais um madeirense , já cá tens um conterranêo, o Rogério (dono de um jornal de grande tiragem aí na Madeira, mas que ainda não conseguimos descubrir qual é ), ambos n a parte mais oriental da ilha, embora tu a Sul e o Rogpacheco a Norte!

Cá esperamos também as tuas observações e troca de pontos de vista (também és completamente céptico, como o Rogpacheco??? )

Aqui ficam os brasões que identificam as tuas origens, para te sentires mais em casa!  











Aos 3 peço, se tiverem fotos de eventos meteorológicos memoráveis, postem, não tenham medo que a malta o que quer é fotos!  Se forem de neve então ui ui ui!!  

Como nota final apenas referir, que se ainda não conhecem o fórum leiam os postes anteriores, vejam a organização e estrutura, para assim se integrarem melhor. Só precisam é de ter cuidado com o dj_alex que ele é o único de mau feitio aqui na casa!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 16:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem vindo RTC
> 
> É com alegria que vejo alguém dessa zona por fim se registar aqui na casa!
> 
> ...



Caro Amigo, eu vivo na Vila da Lagoa, que fica a 9 km da cidade de Ponta Delgada e trabalho nos Nucleos Museologicos da Ribeira Chã, que ficam no extremo este do concelho a 12 km da Lagoa e a 20 km de Ponta Delgada.

O meu MSN é migminho@hotmail.com, para quem quizer falar comigo.

Comprei no site da La Redoute, um termometro, estou á espera que ele chegue. Mais tarde comprarei uma estação meteorologica


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 16:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caro Amigo, eu vivo na Vila da Lagoa, que fica a 9 km da cidade de Ponta Delgada e trabalho nos Nucleos Museologicos da Ribeira Chã, que ficam no extremo este do concelho a 12 km da Lagoa e a 20 km de Ponta Delgada.
> 
> O meu MSN é migminho@hotmail.com, para quem quizer falar comigo.
> 
> Comprei no site da La Redoute, um termometro, estou á espera que ele chegue. Mais tarde comprarei uma estação meteorologica



É caso para se dizer, trabalho a quanto obrigas  

Fica então aqui o registo e a alteração com o brasão correcto! 






Um abraço!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 16:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> É caso para se dizer, trabalho a quanto obrigas
> 
> Fica então aqui o registo e a alteração com o brasão correcto!
> 
> ...



É todo esse!! 

Hoje aqui está uma humidade!!!!


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2007 às 17:45)

Bem-vindos sejam todos os novos membros  



 








@*kimcarvalho* O MiguelMinhoto é de ...Braga
Tá aí o brasão de Bragança


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 17:49)

Kraliv disse:


> Bem-vindos sejam todos os novos membros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem visto Kraliv


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 17:52)

Kraliv disse:


> Bem-vindos sejam todos os novos membros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Epá vocês não deixam passar nadinha!  

O que queres, 3 dias seguidos a ver neve!!!   

Já esta corrigido, obrigado pela chamad de atenção!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 17:57)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá vocês não deixam passar nadinha!
> 
> O que queres, 3 dias seguidos a ver neve!!!
> 
> Já esta corrigido, obrigado pela chamad de atenção!



É pá Kim, eu tambem preferia enganar-me a por os Brasões e estar a ver Neve.  

Mas neve aqui nada Este ano acho que até nem no Pico Nevou ainda, pois não deram qualquer noticia até agora sobre o assunto na RTPAçores. 
Aqui para fazer frio o vento tem que suprar de Norte, o que neste inverno ainda nao aconteceu.


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 20:18)

Sou eu Chechu. 
Chamo me Daniel. Sou de origem sa região de Pinhel no distrito da Guarda. 

Estou vivendo desde que nasci em St Germain en Laye, perto de Paris. Tenho 23 anos e trabalho num banco.
Estou enamorado com uma Espanhola de Cordoba. Cada ano fazemos os dois pais visitando... 

Tenho bastante fotos de paisagems Espanhol e Portugues... 


Aqui vao algumas fotos que tirei de ferias no principio de Maio de 2006 em Portugal.


































































































































PS : Adoro a fotografia.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 20:25)

chechu disse:


> PS : Adoro a fotografia.



A namorada deixou tirares estas fotos????   

Foram as fotos que eu mais gostei....  Foi em que praia???


----------



## chechu (30 Jan 2007 às 20:32)

Nao se deve deixar sair nenhuma informacao d'aqui.  




PS : Foi em Praia grande.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 20:40)

chechu disse:


> Nao se deve deixar sair nenhuma informacao d'aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa praia!!! A praia grande, adraga e magoito são as minha favoritas durante o verão. Se bem que a praia grande já tem gente a mais..e muitas beldades também...


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2007 às 01:01)

chechu disse:


> Nao se deve deixar sair nenhuma informacao d'aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    

Si tu Cordobesa lo sabe te arranca las pelotas seguro!   

Belas fotos Chechu! , mais um artísta do diafragma!  Sejas bem vindo ao fórum (se bem que já cá andas ás uns diazitos )
É com muita alegria vejo por aqui gente nossa que um dia foi obrigada a emigrar, enfim as nossas vergonhas do passado recente . Sorte a tua que possivelmente cá não terias as oportunidades que por ai tens!

Meteorológicamente falando cá continuaremos espectantes, as tuas observações e foto-reportagens.   

E por fim um _mea culpa_, pois vê tu bem que para além de, acho , que nunca ter ouvido falar de Pinhel, fiquei ainda mais abismado quando verifiquei que era cidade!!!     

Aqui fica pois o brasão que representa as tuas origens Daniel!


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 01:13)

Boas fotos chechu. paisagens bem bonitas, e claro essa das ondas , a cereja em cima do bolo! 
Tens bom olho para a fotografia, muito equilibradas tanto de cor como de enquadramento


----------



## Mago (31 Jan 2007 às 01:14)

Ola Chechu
Em Pinhel tenho também familia, conheço bem Pinhel bonita cidade e que fica aqui mesmo ao lado da minha terrinha medieval (Trancoso).

Bonitas fotos !


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Jan 2007 às 19:29)

Realmente Portugal tem belas paisagens, especialmente à beira mar!Essas é que são!


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 20:14)

Bonitas fotos  

Não posso dizer que conheço bem Pinhel, mas já lá passei uns dias, quando visitei toda aquela região. Uma região muito interessante por sinal


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2007 às 21:46)

chechu que bruta apresentação então aquelas últimas fotos...


----------



## chechu (31 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Obrigado a todos. 

PS : Ainda tenho muitas da praia.


----------



## dj_alex (1 Fev 2007 às 10:24)

chechu disse:


> Obrigado a todos.
> 
> PS : Ainda tenho muitas da praia.


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 11:21)

Boas fotos 
Conheço bem a região e de facto é bela devido a ausência humana em redor dos aglomerados urbanos rurais


----------



## redragon (7 Fev 2007 às 16:38)

*Olá*

Olá pessoal, o meu nome é Nelson sou Técnico de Turismo e resido na bonita cidade de Elvas. Sou um apaixonado por meteorologia embora não entenda muito do assunto.
Espero aprender algumas coisas com vocês.
Um abraço a todos e parabéns por este magnifico site.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Olá*



redragon disse:


> Olá pessoal, o meu nome é Nelson sou Técnico de Turismo e resido na bonita cidade de Elvas. Sou um apaixonado por meteorologia embora não entenda muito do assunto.
> Espero aprender algumas coisas com vocês.
> Um abraço a todos e parabéns por este magnifico site.




Saudações alentejanas

 

O Kim vai-te _condecorar_, não tarda nada  




 


Bem vindo


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Olá*



redragon disse:


> Olá pessoal, o meu nome é Nelson sou Técnico de Turismo e resido na bonita cidade de Elvas. Sou um apaixonado por meteorologia embora não entenda muito do assunto.
> Espero aprender algumas coisas com vocês.
> Um abraço a todos e parabéns por este magnifico site.



Bem-vindo redragon


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Fev 2007 às 18:42)

*Re: Olá*



redragon disse:


> Olá pessoal, o meu nome é Nelson sou Técnico de Turismo e resido na bonita cidade de Elvas. Sou um apaixonado por meteorologia embora não entenda muito do assunto.
> Espero aprender algumas coisas com vocês.
> Um abraço a todos e parabéns por este magnifico site.



Bem-vindo redragon en nome de outro técnico de turismo


----------



## mocha (7 Fev 2007 às 19:02)

*Re: Olá*



redragon disse:


> Olá pessoal, o meu nome é Nelson sou Técnico de Turismo e resido na bonita cidade de Elvas. Sou um apaixonado por meteorologia embora não entenda muito do assunto.
> Espero aprender algumas coisas com vocês.
> Um abraço a todos e parabéns por este magnifico site.



bem vindo


----------



## Santos (7 Fev 2007 às 22:54)

Bem vindo, Redragon


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2007 às 00:56)

Mto bem vindo redragon o kim a seguir já te vai baptizar querem ver!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 01:03)

redragon disse:


> Olá pessoal, o meu nome é Nelson sou Técnico de Turismo e resido na bonita cidade de Elvas. Sou um apaixonado por meteorologia embora não entenda muito do assunto.
> Espero aprender algumas coisas com vocês.
> Um abraço a todos e parabéns por este magnifico site.



Ora viva conterrâneo!   

Bem-vindo a esta humilde casa, até que enfim mais um elvense por cá, isto é terra de meteorologistas, somos é muito tímidos! .

Cá esperamos as tuas observações, os teus dados e se tiveres fotos de meteorologia (neve) agradecemos. Se elas forem aqui da cidade ou da região melhor ainda!   (por acaso não tens nada do 13/Fev/83 ou do 21/Fev/87 não? )

Como já é praxe aqui do _je_ e como forma de boas-vindas aqui fica o brazão da nossa bela (mas abandonada ) cidade:






Brazão onde consta a bonita frase em Latim: _"Custodi nos, Domine ut Pupilam Oculi"_ - Guardai-nos Senhor, como os olhos as pupilas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2007 às 12:57)

Bem vindo a este Nosso Forum.


----------



## remy (8 Fev 2007 às 18:55)

Bom-dia chamo-me Rémy Madureira mim fasquias 17 anos mim sou passionner de metereologia e mim vida na França em Toulouse. Sou de origem Portuguesa e aquilo fazia muito tempo que mim procurar um fórum português. Interesso-me muitos tornades em Portugal por conseguinte CI vocês tenho infos ou fotografias tomado em Portugal não hesitam à mim contactam. Encobriu tem +


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 19:09)

remy disse:


> Bom-dia chamo-me Rémy Madureira mim fasquias 17 anos mim sou passionner de metereologia e mim vida na França em Toulouse. Sou de origem Portuguesa e aquilo fazia muito tempo que mim procurar um fórum português. Interesso-me muitos tornades em Portugal por conseguinte CI vocês tenho infos ou fotografias tomado em Portugal não hesitam à mim contactam. Encobriu tem +



Bem vindo Rémy

Já tive a ver os teus 3 post....Bom trabalho de pesquisa

Continua assim


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2007 às 19:10)

remy disse:


> Bom-dia chamo-me Rémy Madureira mim fasquias 17 anos mim sou passionner de metereologia e mim vida na França em Toulouse. Sou de origem Portuguesa e aquilo fazia muito tempo que mim procurar um fórum português. Interesso-me muitos tornades em Portugal por conseguinte CI vocês tenho infos ou fotografias tomado em Portugal não hesitam à mim contactam. Encobriu tem +



Bemvindo Rémy Madureira a esta comunidade lusófona. 

Nota: Eu hoje por mero acaso vi uns post's do Rémy muito interessantes sobre tempestades em Portugal num dos maiores forums mundiais, o Storm2K, e quando percebi que o autor dos post's era de origem portuguesa a residir em França, entrei em contacto com ele, e convidei-o a juntar-se ao nosso Forum de que ele desconhecia a existência.

Assim o Forum tem agora mais um correspondente oficial em França


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 19:50)

remy disse:


> Bom-dia chamo-me Rémy Madureira mim fasquias 17 anos mim sou passionner de metereologia e mim vida na França em Toulouse. Sou de origem Portuguesa e aquilo fazia muito tempo que mim procurar um fórum português. Interesso-me muitos tornades em Portugal por conseguinte CI vocês tenho infos ou fotografias tomado em Portugal não hesitam à mim contactam. Encobriu tem +



Remy bem-vindo.   

A tua familia (pais suponho) são de que zona de Portugal?. Estás em Toulouse a cidade do concorde onde esta a aerospatiale e também cidade de construção de parte do novo airbus!

Cá esperamos os teus posts e as tuas observações. Já vi que mais que neve gostas mesmo é de tornados e grandes células convectivas. És mais um para o grupo dos storm trakers cá do sítio.  

Se tiveres fotos (especialmente de neve  ), posta que a malta agradeçe!


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2007 às 20:40)

Muito bem-vindo remy


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 22:23)

Bem vindo Remy


----------



## Mago (8 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

Bem vindo Remy
Gostei muito dos teus Post sobre as Trovoadas de Abril de 2005 e os Tornados em Portugal


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2007 às 00:11)

Bem vindo Remy


----------



## remy (9 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

obrigado muitos para este acolhimento muito caloroso ! Sinto-me posso como caro mim sobre se fórum e agradeço muito Vince ter-me indicado este fórum. Para responder à tua pergunta kimcarvalho é o meu pai que é de origem portuguesa. Nasceu em Porto e os meus grandes pais são portugueses também e é orgulhoso. Infelizmente o meu pai não me tem ensinar a língua. É para aquilo que utilizo um tradutor. Mas agora mim fasquias decidir que ia saber têm seestando- lado a lado fórum. Faço-me assim de cursos portugueses com listas de palavras traduzido para tentar fazer frases e tento também saber a conjugação. Por último em todo caso gosto realmente de se fórum. E mim fasquias que uma coisa à declaração Viva Portugal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:42)

remy disse:


> obrigado muitos para este acolhimento muito caloroso ! Sinto-me posso como caro mim sobre se fórum e agradeço muito Vince ter-me indicado este fórum. Para responder à tua pergunta kimcarvalho é o meu pai que é de origem portuguesa. Nasceu em Porto e os meus grandes pais são portugueses também e é orgulhoso. Infelizmente o meu pai não me tem ensinar a língua. É para aquilo que utilizo um tradutor. Mas agora mim fasquias decidir que ia saber têm seestando- lado a lado fórum. Faço-me assim de cursos portugueses com listas de palavras traduzido para tentar fazer frases e tento também saber a conjugação. Por último em todo caso gosto realmente de se fórum. E mim fasquias que uma coisa à declaração Viva Portugal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



E acredita que não é fingido, o pessoal aqui quando dá as boas vindas é de coração!
O problema dos tradutores é esse mesmo conjugação , por isso tem sido dificil entender os teus postes, mas com calma e tempo vais conseguir!
Se quiseres escreve em espanhol, ou mesmo francês que haverá aquji quem te entenda. Mas o ideal é  mesmo o português até para tu mesmo praticares!  

E biba o puerto carago!


----------



## Kraliv (9 Fev 2007 às 11:56)

Remy,


Bem vindo ao MeteoPT.


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 14:28)

Boas remy, aposto que deves de ver uams excelentes trovoadas e não só 
Sortudo


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2007 às 14:41)

Bem-vindo Rémy


----------



## Fernando (13 Fev 2007 às 14:02)

Viva!

Chamo-me Fernando sou natural de Bragança e desde cedo despertei um gosto muito grande pela meteorologia. Talvez a principal razão  desta paixão (como a de alguns de voces) é o grande gozo que me dá ver nevar. Desde o primeiro nevão que me recordo (dia 3 de Janeiro de 1997) ganhei o vício de colar os olhos no céu ao primeiro sinal de frio e nuvens. Apesar desta minha paixão senti-me um leigo autentico ao ler alguns threads que referem termos técnicos e dados estatísticos de indicadores que me são completamente desconhecidos mas que espero vir a dominar rapidamente! Bem, para já penso que é tudo espero trazer uma contribuição positiva a este fórum.

Cumps,
Fernando


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2007 às 14:12)

Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Chamo-me Fernando sou natural de Bragança e desde cedo despertei um gosto muito grande pela meteorologia. Talvez a principal razão  desta paixão (como a de alguns de voces) é o grande gozo que me dá ver nevar. Desde o primeiro nevão que me recordo (dia 3 de Janeiro de 1997) ganhei o vício de colar os olhos no céu ao primeiro sinal de frio e nuvens. Apesar desta minha paixão senti-me um leigo autentico ao ler alguns threads que referem termos técnicos e dados estatísticos de indicadores que me são completamente desconhecidos mas que espero vir a dominar rapidamente! Bem, para já penso que é tudo espero trazer uma contribuição positiva a este fórum.
> 
> ...



Ora viva Fernando um grande bem aja e bem vindo a este fórum  Bragança está cá em força


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 14:59)

seja benvindos Remy e Fernando


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 15:34)

Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Chamo-me Fernando sou natural de Bragança e desde cedo despertei um gosto muito grande pela meteorologia. Talvez a principal razão  desta paixão (como a de alguns de voces) é o grande gozo que me dá ver nevar. Desde o primeiro nevão que me recordo (dia 3 de Janeiro de 1997) ganhei o vício de colar os olhos no céu ao primeiro sinal de frio e nuvens. Apesar desta minha paixão senti-me um leigo autentico ao ler alguns threads que referem termos técnicos e dados estatísticos de indicadores que me são completamente desconhecidos mas que espero vir a dominar rapidamente! Bem, para já penso que é tudo espero trazer uma contribuição positiva a este fórum.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum Fernando


----------



## Brigantia (13 Fev 2007 às 18:38)

Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Chamo-me Fernando sou natural de Bragança e desde cedo despertei um gosto muito grande pela meteorologia. Talvez a principal razão  desta paixão (como a de alguns de voces) é o grande gozo que me dá ver nevar. Desde o primeiro nevão que me recordo (dia 3 de Janeiro de 1997) ganhei o vício de colar os olhos no céu ao primeiro sinal de frio e nuvens. Apesar desta minha paixão senti-me um leigo autentico ao ler alguns threads que referem termos técnicos e dados estatísticos de indicadores que me são completamente desconhecidos mas que espero vir a dominar rapidamente! Bem, para já penso que é tudo espero trazer uma contribuição positiva a este fórum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2007 às 18:57)

Bem-vindo Fernando...  Já começa a ser hora de criar um Sub-Tópico "Seguimento - Bragança" tantos são os membros de Bragança  

Já agora não tens umas fotos de uns super-nevões por Bragança que possas por no fórum?


----------



## Brigantia (13 Fev 2007 às 19:11)

Fernando qual a tua localização? Acho que vamos conseguir cobrir toda a cidade...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 19:55)

Fernando muito bem-vindo!  

E prontos ainda resta alguém em Bragança com menos de 40 anos que não se tenha registado aqui no fórum . 5 já é uma multidão! . Também não é para menos, com um clima de inverno tão riguroso é normal que haja por aí muita gente apaixonada pelo meteo . O que me leva cada vez mais a desmistificar a ideia generalizada que quem "vive com neve" não lhe dá tanto destaque e gosto como quem não a tem.  

Contamos com os teus registos e as tuas observações. E claro com as tuas ideias e pontos de vista!  

Comó és da terra da neve e do sincelo, esperamos ansiosamente por fotos tuas destes fenómenos e outros que queiras por cá publicar!

Tenho por hábito colocar aqui o brazão da povoação de cada user por graça, como forma de boas-vindas ao fórum. No teu caso já tenho dúvidas , então queres melhor recebimento que ter Bragança em peso! 
Eu se fosse a vocês, pensava sériamente em nacionalizar o fórum ou fazer o grande encontro regional.


----------



## Fernando (13 Fev 2007 às 21:24)

Ora viva!

Então aqui fica a minha localização!







Tenho algumas fotos perdidas algures num DVD de nevões por altura de 2001/2002. A verdade é que a máquina tinha 1Mp de resolução e as fotos ficavam bem fraquinhas... Vou tentar seleccionar alguma coisa útil..

Hoje passei o dia colado ao fórum.. Enfim... Como é q inda n tinhas descoberto isto antes?  

Cumps a todos especialmente aos meus conterrâneos a quem agradeço tão calorosa recepção!


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 22:26)

Fernando disse:


> Ora viva!
> 
> Então aqui fica a minha localização!
> 
> ...



Olha tu e o Brigantia moram a duas ruas de diferença! Se calhar até se cruzam no café e tudo hehehe . Ficam juntos, mas assim quando um não estiver está o outro!


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2007 às 00:18)

Bemvindo Fernando, mais um conterrâneo! E as boas vindas a todos os outros que progressivamente se vão juntando!

Cuidado que as setas que fiz no desenho estão apontadas as zonas e não para as ruas onde vive o pessoal.


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2007 às 00:52)

Bem vindo Fernando, venha daí essa neve


----------



## Kraliv (15 Fev 2007 às 01:08)

Bem vindo Fernando  



 






OffTopic:  Tenho algures (   ) umas fotos de um nevão em Fevº de 1987 dessa terra de 6 meses de Inverno...6 de Inferno


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 21:54)

Bem vindo Fernando


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2007 às 10:00)

Santos disse:


> Bem vindo Fernando, venha daí essa neve





Santos disse:


> Bem vindo Fernando



Santos tu ontem estavas afectado, pelo quê não sei mas não era o teu dia! hehehe .


----------



## mocha (23 Fev 2007 às 10:50)

Kim sempre atento , o Santos ja ta a pedir uma ferias ou não?


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Fev 2007 às 11:02)

boas

bem vindo fernando   

abraços meteo


----------



## algarvio1978 (4 Mar 2007 às 12:28)

Olá a todos!
Pediram-me para me apresentar, pois aqui estou embora não ter muito que dizer, apenas que sou um curioso nesta matéria, mas a minha vida profissional não tem nada com esta área, sou funcionário publico, vivo em Olhao no algarve e pelo nick irão chegar à minha idade  
Acho que vou aprender muito mais convosco sobre esta matéria! Vejo também que já são uma grande familia!

Um grande abraço


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2007 às 12:50)

Bem vindo algarvio1978.


Abraços meteos.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 14:50)

Bem vindo *algarvio1978*  







cumps alentejanos


----------



## Iceberg (4 Mar 2007 às 18:06)

Ora Viva, Algarvio1978, sejas bem-vindo a esta nossa comunidade!  

Deixa lá, a minha ocupação profissional também não tem nada a ver com a Meteorologia, mas isso não me impede de ser um adepto incondicional dos assuntos climáticos que todos os dias nos surpreendem.

Já agora, és pró-Aquecimento ou pró-Arrefecimento ?


----------



## Mago (4 Mar 2007 às 19:56)

Bem vindo Algarvio1978


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2007 às 22:02)

Bem Vindo Algarvio1978


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Mar 2007 às 23:00)

boas 

bem vindo primo a esta familia  

espero que gostes do combibio que aqui se faz esperamos reportagens tuas ai dessa zona 

( já vi que és de olhão )

abraços meteo


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 09:24)

quero dar as boas vindas ao mais recente membro do forum, algarvio sejas bem vindo


----------



## algarvio1978 (5 Mar 2007 às 11:19)

Olá pessoal! 

Agradeço as Boas vindas!!  

Um grande abraço e quando puder irei contribuir convosco!


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 12:09)

algarvio1978 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Pediram-me para me apresentar, pois aqui estou embora não ter muito que dizer, apenas que sou um curioso nesta matéria, mas a minha vida profissional não tem nada com esta área, sou funcionário publico, vivo em Olhao no algarve e pelo nick irão chegar à minha idade
> Acho que vou aprender muito mais convosco sobre esta matéria! Vejo também que já são uma grande familia!
> 
> Um grande abraço



algarvio1978 seja bem vindo aqui ao fórum!  

Também és meteolouco por fenómenos tropicais como o teu conterrâneo tornado?  

Cá esperamos pois pelas tuas opiniões e observações.

E como já é habito aqui deixo o brasão da tua terrinha!


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2007 às 01:28)

Bem vindo Algarvio1978


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2007 às 13:27)

algarvio1978 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Pediram-me para me apresentar, pois aqui estou embora não ter muito que dizer, apenas que sou um curioso nesta matéria, mas a minha vida profissional não tem nada com esta área, sou funcionário publico, vivo em Olhao no algarve e pelo nick irão chegar à minha idade
> Acho que vou aprender muito mais convosco sobre esta matéria! Vejo também que já são uma grande familia!
> 
> Um grande abraço



algarvio1978, Boas-vindas atrasadas  da minha aparte!


----------



## LUPER (10 Mar 2007 às 18:07)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...



Muito bem vindo, espero que nos possas trazer muita informação    . Não te inibas de dar a tua previsão, caso esta não coincida com a oficial do IM


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 18:25)

Espetaculo bem vindo Rossby esperamos que participes bastante essencialmente por estares dentro do assunto    

Divulga o fórum á malta ai dos Açores do IM..


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2007 às 18:25)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...



Bem vindo e bem vindo tbm algarvio1978


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2007 às 19:23)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...




Que alegria! Dos Açores e ainda por cima meteorologista do IM,que mais se podia pedir!! 

Muito bem-vindo onda de rossby


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2007 às 19:40)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...



Bem-vindo rossby


----------



## Iceberg (10 Mar 2007 às 23:45)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...



Espectáculo, um meteorologista do IM, agora já temos em quem malhar o ferro, quando eles falharem. Vais ser a cobaia deste forum ...  

Agora mais a sério, muito bem-vindo a esta nossa comunidade, e votos de uma excelente participação.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

Bem vindo sejas  


















_Aperta_ com eles


----------



## dj_alex (11 Mar 2007 às 08:38)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...



Bem vindo 
Como tem corrido a previsão aí pelos Açores??   

Abraço


----------



## rossby (11 Mar 2007 às 12:28)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem vindo
> Como tem corrido a previsão aí pelos Açores??
> 
> Abraço



Olá !

A previsão aqui é um pouco mais difícil do que aí no Continente. Como deve calcular, os modelos numéricos como o do ECMWF não têm resolução suficiente para a escala das ilhas. Na verdade elas não existem no modelo, por isso, temos de ter em conta sempre efeitos locais que os modelos não resolvem. Outro problema é o da comunicação da previsão, pois dada a natureza dispersa do arquipêlago e da sua população, por vezes é difícil redigir a previsão para um grupo de ilhas e ao mesmo tempo incluir os efeitos locais dos maiores agregados populacionais para os quais essa previsão é dirigida. 
Mas assim da mais gozo e é sempre um desafio , sobretudo quando as tempestades tropicais passam perto e os colegas do NHC de Miami nos telefonam para discutir a evolução da situação 

1 Abraço


----------



## Mago (11 Mar 2007 às 19:46)

Bem vindo rossby

É bom ver a comunidade deste forum crescer, aguarda-mospelas tuas participações.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2007 às 22:12)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...




Muito bem vindo. As tuas intervenções serão com certeza uma mais valia para este forum.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2007 às 22:37)

Olá Rossby!  Eu também moro cá em São Miguel, moro em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. Não sou açoriano, sou minhoto, mas gosto muito desta ilha. Não sou meteorologista como tu, sou historiador, mas é bom encontrar alguem cá dos Açores e especialista na matéria . Sejas bem vindo ao forum. Eu tenho uma pequena estação que dá apenas a temperatura e a humidade, mas para um leigo e curioso como eu serve bem. 

Espero que apareces muito aqui no forum e se quizeres falares no menseger comigo o meu é migminho@hotmail.com


um abraço e bem vindo


----------



## Seringador (12 Mar 2007 às 11:05)

rossby disse:


> Olá !
> 
> A previsão aqui é um pouco mais difícil do que aí no Continente. Como deve calcular, os modelos numéricos como o do ECMWF não têm resolução suficiente para a escala das ilhas. Na verdade elas não existem no modelo, por isso, temos de ter em conta sempre efeitos locais que os modelos não resolvem. Outro problema é o da comunicação da previsão, pois dada a natureza dispersa do arquipêlago e da sua população, por vezes é difícil redigir a previsão para um grupo de ilhas e ao mesmo tempo incluir os efeitos locais dos maiores agregados populacionais para os quais essa previsão é dirigida.
> Mas assim da mais gozo e é sempre um desafio , sobretudo quando as tempestades tropicais passam perto e os colegas do NHC de Miami nos telefonam para discutir a evolução da situação
> ...



Bem-vindo e no ano passado postei a minha previsão de furacões no NHC e riram-se e depois tiveram que dar o braço a torcer, têm que aprender com os Portugueses e força Açores.
Apenas discordo que a previsão para os Açores seja mais dificil do que o Continente de resto bem vindo!


----------



## rossby (12 Mar 2007 às 16:55)

Seringador disse:


> Bem-vindo e no ano passado postei a minha previsão de furacões no NHC e riram-se e depois tiveram que dar o braço a torcer, têm que aprender com os Portugueses e força Açores.
> Apenas discordo que a previsão para os Açores seja mais dificil do que o Continente de resto bem vindo!



OBRIGADO a todos pelas BOAS VINDAS  

Já agora Seringador, por quê discorda   ?

Um abraço


----------



## Santos (12 Mar 2007 às 19:35)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...




Olá Rossby e bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 00:04)

rossby disse:


> Olá
> 
> O meu nome é Diamantino Henriques, vivo nos Açores e sou meteorologista no IM ha quase 20 anos
> 
> Não sabia que já havia um Forum meteo em Portugal e tão activo   Não tenho muito tempo para participar, mas de vez enquando andarei por ai ...



Bem vindo pois rossby   Isso é que é coragem  

Para quem quizer ver este nosso novo companheiro de fórum, que muito nos poderá ensinar, em _acção_ aqui lhe deixo alguns links!  

http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=191141&visual=16
http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=248894&visual=16
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=243669
http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/documents/azores_infrastructure_desc_AGAMC-v5.pdf

Esperamos poder aprender bastante contigo! Como vês temos uma coisa muito importante em comum, o amor pela meteorologia, agora falta-nos é o teu conhecimento e experiência. 


Apenas te deixo aqui o brasão dos Açores, como forma de boas vindas, pois não sei ao certo onde te encontras!


----------



## mocha (13 Mar 2007 às 14:59)

bem vindo ao forum rossby


----------



## rossby (13 Mar 2007 às 19:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem vindo pois rossby   Isso é que é coragem
> 
> Para quem quizer ver este nosso novo companheiro de fórum, que muito nos poderá ensinar, em _acção_ aqui lhe deixo alguns links!
> 
> ...



OBRIGADO ! A meteorologia é uma ciência em desenvolvimento e há sempre coisas novas para apreender, por isso conto também apreender alguma coisa aqui 

Já vi que já começaram a fazer-me a "folha"

Vivo em Ponta Delgada mas por vezes vou até Angra trabalhar noutros projectos. 

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (13 Mar 2007 às 19:37)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá Rossby!  Eu também moro cá em São Miguel, moro em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. Não sou açoriano, sou minhoto, mas gosto muito desta ilha. Não sou meteorologista como tu, sou historiador, mas é bom encontrar alguem cá dos Açores e especialista na matéria . Sejas bem vindo ao forum. Eu tenho uma pequena estação que dá apenas a temperatura e a humidade, mas para um leigo e curioso como eu serve bem.
> 
> Espero que apareces muito aqui no forum e se quizeres falares no menseger comigo o meu é migminho@hotmail.com
> 
> ...



 OBRIGADO ! 

Já agora, creio que é ai na Lagoa que existe uma rua chamada "Prof: Amorim Ferreira" ? Este senhor era Açoriano e foi o primeiro Director do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, criado em 1946  e que precedeu ao INMG e ao actual IM. Julgo que para um historiador como tu isto deve ser no mínimo curioso  não achas ?

Um abraço 


Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2007 às 21:49)

rossby disse:


> OBRIGADO !
> 
> Já agora, creio que é ai na Lagoa que existe uma rua chamada "Prof: Amorim Ferreira" ? Este senhor era Açoriano e foi o primeiro Director do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, criado em 1946  e que precedeu ao INMG e ao actual IM. Julgo que para um historiador como tu isto deve ser no mínimo curioso  não achas ?
> 
> ...



Não te sei responder a isso. Pois vivo aqui em Santa Cruz apenas á cerca de um ano. Antes disso vivi na Ribeira Chã entre agosto de 2005 e fevereiro de 2006
Como já disse eu sou de Braga, mas casei por cá e apaixonei-me por esta ilha. Trabalho nos núcleos museologicos da Ribeira Chã. Faço investigação e ajudo nas visitas guiadas . Mas o que me contas é muito interessante, ei-de investigar, e saber onde fica essa rua.
Se não for abusar, tb te farei umas perguntas de meteorologia, como por exemplo saber se existe em São Miguel ou em outra ilha alguma estação de altitude, como existe por exemplo na Ilha da Madeira no Pico do Areeiro. E nos Açores só neva mesmo no Pico? Ou nas outras montanhas tb cai alguma neve mesmo sem acumular??

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (13 Mar 2007 às 23:16)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Não te sei responder a isso. Pois vivo aqui em Santa Cruz apenas á cerca de um ano. Antes disso vivi na Ribeira Chã entre agosto de 2005 e fevereiro de 2006
> Como já disse eu sou de Braga, mas casei por cá e apaixonei-me por esta ilha. Trabalho nos núcleos museologicos da Ribeira Chã. Faço investigação e ajudo nas visitas guiadas . Mas o que me contas é muito interessante, ei-de investigar, e saber onde fica essa rua.
> Se não for abusar, tb te farei umas perguntas de meteorologia, como por exemplo saber se existe em São Miguel ou em outra ilha alguma estação de altitude, como existe por exemplo na Ilha da Madeira no Pico do Areeiro. E nos Açores só neva mesmo no Pico? Ou nas outras montanhas tb cai alguma neve mesmo sem acumular??
> 
> Um abraço



Eu também não sou de cá   mas de facto é outra qualidade de vida que não se consegue no Continente 

Infelizmente, apenas existe a estação ou observatório experimental do Projecto PICO-NARE:






mas durante o inverno está fechada.

A estação do IM mais alta e a funcionar julgo que é a do Cerrado dos Bezerros em S. Miguel e fica a 440 m de altitude.

Quanto a neve, não é habitual mas no passado nevou em sítios com cotas inferiores como a Serra de Sta Bárbara na Terceira. De resto é muito difícil por que normalmente a isotérmica zero por esta região raramente fica a menos de 1000 m .

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2007 às 23:53)

rossby disse:


> Eu também não sou de cá   mas de facto é outra qualidade de vida que não se consegue no Continente
> 
> Infelizmente, apenas existe a estação ou observatório experimental do Projecto PICO-NARE:
> 
> ...



Caro amigo, se é que o posso tratar assim!  Pelo que me diz se a isotermica zero fica á volta dos 1000 m. Então embora dificil pode acontecer nevar por exemplo no Pico da Vara, durante os invernos, mesmo que seja neve sem acumulação, ou não? Desculpe lá estas minhas duvidas, mas sou curioso com isto. Nunca subi ao pico da vara, mas ao pico da barrosa, na lagoa do fogo já durante o inverno e acho bastante frio, ora como o outro fica mais alto imagino que seja ainda mais frio. 

Por curiosidade a noite passada registei uma minima de 10,8º na minha estação aqui onde moro em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.


----------



## rossby (14 Mar 2007 às 01:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Caro amigo, se é que o posso tratar assim!  Pelo que me diz se a isotermica zero fica á volta dos 1000 m. Então embora dificil pode acontecer nevar por exemplo no Pico da Vara, durante os invernos, mesmo que seja neve sem acumulação, ou não? Desculpe lá estas minhas duvidas, mas sou curioso com isto. Nunca subi ao pico da vara, mas ao pico da barrosa, na lagoa do fogo já durante o inverno e acho bastante frio, ora como o outro fica mais alto imagino que seja ainda mais frio.
> 
> Por curiosidade a noite passada registei uma minima de 10,8º na minha estação aqui onde moro em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.



Pois, não me parece q
Tem estado um pouco frio de facto. Desde ontem que as mínimas no Aeroporto de PDL rondam os 11ºC. Julgo que só lá para 6ªF venham aumentar ligeiramente.

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2007 às 11:27)

rossby disse:


> Pois, não me parece q
> Tem estado um pouco frio de facto. Desde ontem que as mínimas no Aeroporto de PDL rondam os 11ºC. Julgo que só lá para 6ªF venham aumentar ligeiramente.
> 
> Um abraço



Contigo sempre aprendo algumas coisas É bom arranjar um amigo meteorogista, ainda mais a trabalhar na região. Quem sabe como moramos relativamente perto, um dia destes não combinamos um café.


----------



## rossby (14 Mar 2007 às 21:18)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Contigo sempre aprendo algumas coisas É bom arranjar um amigo meteorogista, ainda mais a trabalhar na região. Quem sabe como moramos relativamente perto, um dia destes não combinamos um café.



Combinado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

rossby disse:


> Combinado



Ok. 

Por aqui hoje registei valores entre 12,2º e 22,2º (Tenho o meu sensor á sobram). Mas sinceramente não entendo como tive uma temperatura tão alta. 

Quanto ao café, como ambos trabalhamos e eu trabalho longe, ficaria para um dos dias que eu vá fazer pesquisa para Ponta Delgada. Quando for, na vespera aviso-o.

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (15 Mar 2007 às 18:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ok.
> 
> Por aqui hoje registei valores entre 12,2º e 22,2º (Tenho o meu sensor á sobram). Mas sinceramente não entendo como tive uma temperatura tão alta.
> 
> ...



 Pois, aqui no Aeroporto a máxima não ultrapassou hoje os 15ºC.
Tem o registo disponível na net ? 

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2007 às 20:52)

rossby disse:


> Pois, aqui no Aeroporto a máxima não ultrapassou hoje os 15ºC.
> Tem o registo disponível na net ?
> 
> Um abraço



A minha estação meteorologica é muito simples. Apenas regista a temperatura e a humidade interior e exterior. 
Não tenho dados online na net. Apenas escrevo no forum os dados que observo. 
Hoje já registei uma minima mais baixa, 18,2º. Nos ultimos dias, na zona onde moro não tem feito vento nenhum, talvez esse factor e a existencia do cimento tanto das paredes da casa como do pátio, mesmo com o sensor á sombra tenha alguma influencia, ou acha que não?

um abraço


----------



## rossby (16 Mar 2007 às 19:54)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A minha estação meteorologica é muito simples. Apenas regista a temperatura e a humidade interior e exterior.
> Não tenho dados online na net. Apenas escrevo no forum os dados que observo.
> Hoje já registei uma minima mais baixa, 18,2º. Nos ultimos dias, na zona onde moro não tem feito vento nenhum, talvez esse factor e a existencia do cimento tanto das paredes da casa como do pátio, mesmo com o sensor á sombra tenha alguma influencia, ou acha que não?
> 
> um abraço



Os sensores de temperatura das estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMA) encontram-se normamalmente no interior de uma caixa com fendas ou abrigo de cor branca por forma a evitar a radiação directa sobre o sensor e ao mesmo tempo reflectindo o máximo possível, minizando o efeito de aquecimento do próprio abrigo, permitindo também a circulação do ar exterior.  Claro que se a EMA está localizada num espaço fechado, como um pátio, há dois factores a ter em conta: 1) a de circulação de ar não é representativa da atmosfera envolvente e 2) as próprias paredes podem emitir calor e aquecer o ar em torno da EMA, sobretudo se elas tiverem sido previamente aquecidas pelo Sol e se não se verificar circulação de ar. É muito provável que seja isto que aconteça .

Um abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mar 2007 às 00:37)

rossby disse:


> Os sensores de temperatura das estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMA) encontram-se normamalmente no interior de uma caixa com fendas ou abrigo de cor branca por forma a evitar a radiação directa sobre o sensor e ao mesmo tempo reflectindo o máximo possível, minizando o efeito de aquecimento do próprio abrigo, permitindo também a circulação do ar exterior.  Claro que se a EMA está localizada num espaço fechado, como um pátio, há dois factores a ter em conta: 1) a de circulação de ar não é representativa da atmosfera envolvente e 2) as próprias paredes podem emitir calor e aquecer o ar em torno da EMA, sobretudo se elas tiverem sido previamente aquecidas pelo Sol e se não se verificar circulação de ar. É muito provável que seja isto que aconteça .
> 
> Um abraço



Obrigado pela informação. Certamente é isso que acontece, embora a parede onde esteja fixado o suporte onde está o sensor não apanhe sol, mas as outras apanham. Pode a temperatura estar um pouco adulterada devido a isso, mas tb é certo que por exemplo hoje achei mais frio em Ponta Delgada do que na Lagoa.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2007 às 20:55)

Olá a todos sou mais "meteolouco" de Bragança!
Só espero que pelo menos aqui caia um pouquinho de neve!!!


----------



## mocha (18 Mar 2007 às 21:01)

bem vindo


----------



## tozequio (18 Mar 2007 às 21:05)

Bem-vindo Ferreira5, já temos tantos membros de Bragança que qualquer dia vai ser necessário criar um tópico de seguimento só para o pessoal de Bragança


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 21:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá a todos sou mais "meteolouco" de Bragança!
> Só espero que pelo menos aqui caia um pouquinho de neve!!!




Bem vindo, aguardamos as tuas previsões, análises e fotos do nosso Nordeste e da nossa linda Bragança. 
Aqui fica o mapa elaborado pelo Fil que indica a localização dos meteoloucos de Bragança. O mapa apenas indica as zonas...


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2007 às 21:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá a todos sou mais "meteolouco" de Bragança!
> Só espero que pelo menos aqui caia um pouquinho de neve!!!



Bem vindo  

Seria bom ver pelo menos por uns floquitos, mas a situação está complicada


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2007 às 23:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá a todos sou mais "meteolouco" de Bragança!
> Só espero que pelo menos aqui caia um pouquinho de neve!!!



Bem-vindo ferreira5!

Parece que: "Quanto mais frio for o clima de uma região mais adeptos de meteorologia dessa região há...." 
Um concelho de 35.000 habitantes tem 6 membros!


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2007 às 00:20)

Bem vindo Ferreira5


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 09:12)

Um bem-vindo aos recentes membros do forum, participem...


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mar 2007 às 00:01)

ferreira5, mais um transmontano, que espectáculo ... bem-vindo, eu também tenho uma costela da Terra Fria, mais concretamente de Sendim, Miranda do Douro ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Mar 2007 às 23:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Olá a todos sou mais "meteolouco" de Bragança!
> Só espero que pelo menos aqui caia um pouquinho de neve!!!



Mais um brigantino!  

Isso sim é região com gosto pela meteorologia! Que espectaulo!

Bem vindo sejas pois e cá esperamos mais um ponto de referência da capital de Trás os Montes.  

Aqui deixo o o brasão da tua cidade (este é sem dúvida o brasão mais popular neste fórum! )






Posta aí umas fotos da vossa cidade nevada... a malta agradece!  Especialmente se forem dos anos 80 ou anteriores até!


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2007 às 09:50)

* ferreira5 *
Bem vindo e...diverte-te por aqui  






cumps desde a _Ravessa_ alentejana


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2007 às 14:04)

Olá.
Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
Gerofil


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2007 às 18:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá.
> Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
> Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
> Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
> Gerofil





Bem vindo... vizinho  


Tal como disse ao *ferreira5* , diverte-te por aqui também


----------



## Minho (21 Mar 2007 às 19:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá.
> Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
> Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
> Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
> Gerofil



Bem-vindo Gerofil!

Conta-nos mais sobre ti! És amante da neve? Que tipo de tempo gostas mais?


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2007 às 21:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá.
> Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
> Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
> Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
> Gerofil




Bem vindo, aguardamos as tuas observações.   


Cp


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2007 às 23:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá.
> Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
> Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
> Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
> Gerofil



Bem vindo


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Mar 2007 às 00:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá.
> Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
> Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
> Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
> Gerofil



Bem vindo sejas!   

Mais um conterrâneo Alentejano! Pelo que vi no teu blog (muito porreiro por certo! ) és do Alandroal! Ou seja estas sensivelmente a meio caminho entre mim (Elvas) e o Kraliv (Redondo). No entanto também dizes ser de Estremoz , aclara-nos lá!

De qualquer modo cá esperamos os teus dados e as tuas opiniões.

Aqui deixo o link para o blog do Gerofil, em especial para um período que nos foi muito querido e especial... o 29 de Janeiro de 2006   
http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2006_01_01_archive.html.

Como hábito (isto já é um velho ritual ) aqui te deixo o brasão da tua terrinha (como aqui disseste ser de Estremoz, eu coloco dessa cidade).






(É agora que vamos tirar a limpo as baixas temperaturas que nos apresenta a EMA da tua cidade, por vezes com diferenças de 6 a 8 graus em relação aqui a Elvas ).


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 00:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá.
> Tive conhecimento do Fórum e associei-me. Sou licenciado em Geografia, gosto de meteorologia e estou atento às novidades do tempo.
> Oportunamente colocarei post no Fórum sobre observações meteorológicas feitas em Estremoz e tentarei participar nos fóruns sempre que tenha tempo disponível.
> Cumprimentos a todos os associados e associadas.
> Gerofil



Bem vindo.  
Vi o teu blog, parabens muita informação, bem organizado


----------



## Mago (22 Mar 2007 às 00:55)

BemVindo Gerofil!

Gostei muito do teu Blog concerteza vou ser um visitante assíduo desse espaço.
Parabéns!


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 13:09)

Bem vindos aos novos membros participem


----------



## Santos (22 Mar 2007 às 18:32)

Olá Gerofil, Bem vindo


----------



## tcpor (23 Mar 2007 às 13:34)

Meus caros,
Estava a tentar pesquisar na internet (google.pt) por registos pluviométricos em Vila Nova de Gaia, anteriores à última cheia registada neste local (2003) quando me deparei com este fórum. Como está claro, vim a correr inscrever-me... Tinha que ser! 

Chamo-me Telmo, tenho 26 anos e estou no último ano do curso de Geografia na UP.
Sou de Matosinhos e tudo o que diga respeito à enorme Geografia é importante para mim o que quer dizer que a Meteorologia (quando correcta) é prato forte de interesse!  

Abraços e beijinhos,

PS: espero que a praxe seja leve porque já estou a ficar velho!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2007 às 13:59)

Olá a todos...
Inscrevi-me no dia 22 de Março de 2007 neste fórum.

Chamo-me Daniel Vilão, moro em Moscavide (concelho de Loures), e passei a entreter-me com a meteorologia há alguns anos, ficando fascinado com os novos e constantes records de temperaturas máximas e mínimas, e com o facto de esta região apresentar temperaturas mais rigorosas do que a sua vizinha cidade de Lisboa, ou seja, Moscavide é mais frio durante o Inverno e mais quente durante o Verão do que Lisboa, e para além disto, as amplitudes térmicas neste local são mais elevadas no que respeita aos extremos diários.

Acho que este assunto é bastante interessante, e por isso decidi inscrever-me neste fórum, com vista a debater estes assuntos.

Espero que a informação prestada pela minha parte vos seja útil !
Cumprimentos !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2007 às 14:02)

Ah! Sou estudante numa escola secundária, mais concretamente a da Portela.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2007 às 14:48)

Bem vindos ao fórum tcpor  e Daniel_Vilao


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2007 às 20:52)

Muito bem vindos  tcpor e Daniel_Vilao  estamos a crescer a olhos vistos e é muito bom ver isso


----------



## Minho (23 Mar 2007 às 21:46)

Eh pá! Tanto pessoal  

Bem-vindos tcpor e Daniel_Vilao


----------



## Kraliv (24 Mar 2007 às 00:22)

Bem vindos  



Boa estadia e divirtam-se por aqui


----------



## tcpor (25 Mar 2007 às 11:49)

Muito obrigado!  Mais do que crescer, espero contribuir para evoluir ainda mais este já muito bom fórum!

Parabéns,


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 12:24)

Bem vindo tcpor eu também quero chegar á geografia a malta conta com a tua participação


----------



## mocha (25 Mar 2007 às 16:18)

boas vindas aos novos membros do forum


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mar 2007 às 19:46)

Sejam bem vindos a todos os novos membros deste humilde forum!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 13:10)

(É agora que vamos tirar a limpo as baixas temperaturas que nos apresenta a EMA da tua cidade, por vezes com diferenças de 6 a 8 graus em relação aqui a Elvas ).[/QUOTE]

Verdade também é que a vila de Alvalade (Sado/Alentejo), regista temperaturas por vezes difíceis de acreditar (chegou a marcar -3,3ºC enquanto que em que Beja estavam 4ºC), assim como Alcobaça e Alvega (-3,6 ºC), e até Almada (costantemente com 3 ou 4 ºC, enquanto que a EMA de Lisboa registava cerca de 9 ºC nesse mesmo período. Esta de Almada já chegou a dizer que estava mais frio que em Bragança por VÁRIAS VEZES !)  uma ou outra vez, ok, mas tanta vez assim, é de estranhar...


----------



## Brigantia (27 Mar 2007 às 22:46)

Bem vindos aos novos membros tcpor e Daniel_Vilao.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2007 às 23:51)

Muito obrigado por toda esta humildade e simpatia ao ser recebido neste fórum por todos vocês... 
Espero contribuir para enriquecê-lo ainda mais com as minhas informações e aproveitar para também me informar sobre o que me interessa (que é basicamente tudo neste fórum). 
Além disso é imprescindível um bom ambiente entre as pessoas participantes neste fórum, que está a ser notável, pois todos mostram confiança e respeito uns pelos outros... 
Espero que tudo continue pelo melhor !


----------



## Seringador (28 Mar 2007 às 11:58)

Boas,

Desejo a todos os novos membro uns votos de bons comentários e que participem na discussão climática, sendo sempre bom ter mais observadores independentemente da sua localização geográfica e lugar de discussão


----------



## tcpor (28 Mar 2007 às 12:55)

Muito obrigado por esta recepção calorosa!  
Já tenho tentado opinar sobre alguns temas que aqui foram/são colocados. Até porque, como já disse, tudo o que diz respeito à meteorologia diz respeito à geografia!

Abraços,


----------



## Santos (29 Mar 2007 às 02:03)

Os meus votos de boas vindas a todos os novos elementos do fórum


----------



## xicovsky (30 Mar 2007 às 19:28)

Eu sou o Francisco, vivo em Viseu e tenho 18 anos. 

Extremos em 2007:
Minima: -4.2ºC 
Máxima: 18.6ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2007 às 00:56)

xicovsky disse:


> Eu sou o Francisco, vivo em Viseu e tenho 18 anos.
> 
> Extremos em 2007:
> Minima: -4.2ºC
> Máxima: 18.6ºC



Bem vindo...vai dizendo coisas


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 12:08)

xicovsky disse:


> Eu sou o Francisco, vivo em Viseu e tenho 18 anos.
> 
> Extremos em 2007:
> Minima: -4.2ºC
> Máxima: 18.6ºC



Bem-vindo... 1º membro de Viseu aqui no fórum, penso eu de que!


----------



## mocha (2 Abr 2007 às 10:46)

xicovsky disse:


> Eu sou o Francisco, vivo em Viseu e tenho 18 anos.
> 
> Extremos em 2007:
> Minima: -4.2ºC
> Máxima: 18.6ºC




bem vindo Francisco


----------



## Mago (2 Abr 2007 às 15:30)

Bem Vindo xicovsky 
Somos quase vizinhos, tambem sou de perto de Viseu, vivo entre quase Viseu e a Guarda.
Conta-mos com as tuas participações !!


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 17:34)

Boas Tardes!


Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
tenho 20 anos e sou Estudante (tou a tirar Design Gráfico) .

Espero contribuir para o vosso Forúm  

Abraços a todos os membros do Forúm.


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 17:47)

Bem Vindo,

Contamos com as tuas participações!

ABraço


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2007 às 19:41)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> ...



Bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## ACalado (4 Abr 2007 às 19:58)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> ...



bem vindos


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 23:54)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> ...



Bem vindo Luís 
 É interessante ver como o bichinho da meteorologia fica apesar das diversas áreas de especialização dos vários membros...


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2007 às 10:44)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> ...





Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Abr 2007 às 10:53)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> ...



Bem vindo!

Design gráfico!?   Podes dar umas sugestoes ao admin !pra isto ficar ainda mais apelativo!!!! LOL


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2007 às 15:23)




----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2007 às 00:36)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> tenho 20 anos e sou Estudante (tou a tirar Design Gráfico) .
> Espero contribuir para o vosso Forúm
> Abraços a todos os membros do Forúm.




Squidward, o criador e dinamizador do tópico do Tempo no forum Autohoje. Até admira só agora te teres inscrito aqui  

Bemvindo.


----------



## Iceberg (6 Abr 2007 às 10:12)

Bem-vindos, Luís e Francisco, e esta nossa comunidade.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2007 às 15:03)

squidward disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> 
> Chamo-me Luís, sou do Cartaxo (situa-se a 13kms a sul de Santarém )
> ...



Bem vindo Squidward. És dos poucos que tem como estação favorita o Verão. Aliás, eu acho que todos nós também gostamos do Verão, mas é o Iverno que nos faz vibrar...Aguardamos pelas tuas participações.


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2007 às 20:42)

Bemvindo a todos os que têm entrado nos últimos dias!  

PS: Eu também gosto do verão, mas não é por razões meteorológicas como é óbvio


----------



## squidward (8 Abr 2007 às 21:24)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem vindo Squidward. És dos poucos que tem como estação favorita o Verão. Aliás, eu acho que todos nós também gostamos do Verão, mas é o Iverno que nos faz vibrar...Aguardamos pelas tuas participações.



Por acaso n gosto do Inverno, em termos meteorologicos prefiro o Outono/Primavera


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2007 às 21:52)

squidward disse:


> Por acaso n gosto do Inverno, em termos meteorologicos prefiro o Outono/Primavera




Esta diversidade de gostos benefícia muito este fórum.     Mais uma vez bem vindo.


----------



## Costa (14 Abr 2007 às 12:53)

Viva!

Costa, 21 anos e sou de....







Abraços.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2007 às 13:07)

Bem vindo Costa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 13:34)

Bem Vindo Costa! Espero que esta experiência sirva para o teu enriquecimento e para o nosso também! Cá esperamos o teu contributo nesta "modesta nossa casa"!

Viva o Norte!


----------



## Brigantia (14 Abr 2007 às 14:19)

Bem vindo Costa, o Minho está em peso...  
Aguardamos pelos teus registos e opiniões.

Abraços meteos


----------



## Renato (18 Abr 2007 às 12:55)

Olá caros amigos meteorologistas,  sou o Renato, 40 anos, vivo em Mem-Martins, Sintra e sou Topógrafo.
Espero poder contribuir e também aprender, com esta cada vez maior comunidade de amantes de todos estes fenómenos da natureza.  
Obrigado...


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2007 às 13:10)

Renato disse:


> Olá caros amigos meteorologistas,  sou o Renato, 40 anos, vivo em Mem-Martins, Sintra e sou Topógrafo.
> Espero poder contribuir e também aprender, com esta cada vez maior comunidade de amantes de todos estes fenómenos da natureza.
> Obrigado...



Bem vindo Renato


----------



## GranNevada (18 Abr 2007 às 13:19)

Bem-vindos todos


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2007 às 15:19)

sejam bem vindos, Costa e Renato


----------



## Renato (18 Abr 2007 às 16:25)

Obrigado pelas cordiais boas vindas. 
Se alguém puder, aceito dicas para a aquisição de estação meteorológica, (não muito cara), para começar a enviar dados aqui da zona !
já vi alguns posts com opiniões, mas caso saibam de novidades...
cumps, Renato


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 09:36)

Renato disse:


> Obrigado pelas cordiais boas vindas.
> Se alguém puder, aceito dicas para a aquisição de estação meteorológica, (não muito cara), para começar a enviar dados aqui da zona !
> já vi alguns posts com opiniões, mas caso saibam de novidades...
> cumps, Renato



pois o melhor mesmo é ires ao topico Geral: as vossas estaçoes meterologicas, eu comprei a minha no Lidl, o Kraliv pos la a descrição dela, custou me 39.90€, faz uma pesquisa daquilo k realmente queres e se tiveres duvidas pergunta aqui ao pessoal, alguem ha-de te ajudar, boa sorte


----------



## Renato (19 Abr 2007 às 12:04)

Ok, Mocha, obrigado. Vou ver se compro no fim de semana.


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 12:22)

Muito bem Vindo companheiro Renato


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 12:42)

Renato disse:


> Olá caros amigos meteorologistas,  sou o Renato, 40 anos, vivo em Mem-Martins, Sintra e sou Topógrafo.
> Espero poder contribuir e também aprender, com esta cada vez maior comunidade de amantes de todos estes fenómenos da natureza.
> Obrigado...



Mt bem vindo Renato! Eu estou em Sintra! Os teus dados devem ser bastante semelhantes aos meus! Bem vindo à familia meteoPT!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 12:49)

Agora é que reparo que eu não fiz a minha apresentação! Desculpem amigos... Aqui vai!

Chamo-me Márcio Santos, sou natural de Chaves, de uma pequena aldeia perdida no seio da serra, tenho 21 anos e sou estudante finalista de Gestão e Administração Publica na Uni. Técnica de Lisboa!
Sou aficionado por meteorologia e astronomia!  Fiquei muito feliz quando encontrei este Forum! Por isso agradeço aos seus pioneiros, pois sem eles tudo isto não era possível!


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2007 às 16:17)

Renato benvindo ao clube dos "Meteloucos"


----------



## Kraliv (19 Abr 2007 às 18:19)

Renato disse:


> ...
> Se alguém puder, aceito dicas para a aquisição de estação meteorológica, (não muito cara), ...
> ...
> cumps, Renato






mocha disse:


> ...
> eu comprei a minha no Lidl, o Kraliv pos la a descrição dela, custou-me *39.90€* , faz uma pesquisa daquilo k realmente queres e se tiveres duvidas pergunta aqui ao pessoal, alguem ha-de te ajudar, boa sorte




*39.90€*  

 foste enganada  


O preço era... *29.90€*   Por isso é que tu tens máximas mais altas  



Bem vindos Costa e Renato


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2007 às 23:31)

Bem vindo Renato


----------



## Fil (20 Abr 2007 às 01:46)

Bemvindos!!


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 09:37)

Kraliv disse:


> *39.90€*
> 
> foste enganada
> 
> ...



ups enganei me   foi 29.90€ sim senhor


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2007 às 13:38)

Olá; tenho residência em Estremoz onde trabalho. Aos fins de semana vou até à vila ... (Alandroal)
Gerofil



kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem vindo sejas!
> 
> Mais um conterrâneo Alentejano! Pelo que vi no teu blog (muito porreiro por certo! ) és do Alandroal! Ou seja estas sensivelmente a meio caminho entre mim (Elvas) e o Kraliv (Redondo). No entanto também dizes ser de Estremoz , aclara-nos lá!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (24 Abr 2007 às 20:55)

Desculpe-me Gerofil, mas como sou brasileiro,por vezes não compreendo algumas palavras no nosso português original, ou da Terra Mãe.O que significa "porreiro"?


----------



## Mago (24 Abr 2007 às 21:07)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Desculpe-me Gerofil, mas como sou brasileiro,por vezes não compreendo algumas palavras no nosso português original, ou da Terra Mãe.O que significa "porreiro"?



É do genero "legal" aí no Brasil... Vou dar uma expressão como Exemplo: 
_"que forum legal " _aqui usa-se também _" que fórum porreiro"_ mas têm mesmo sentido.


----------



## mocha (24 Abr 2007 às 21:10)

Paulo Pinheiro disse:


> Desculpe-me Gerofil, mas como sou brasileiro,por vezes não compreendo algumas palavras no nosso português original, ou da Terra Mãe.O que significa "porreiro"?



legal, bacana 
seja bem vindo Paulo


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (24 Abr 2007 às 21:47)

Obrigado amigos


----------



## Z13 (24 Abr 2007 às 22:02)

Bem-vindo


----------



## Brigantia (24 Abr 2007 às 22:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora é que reparo que eu não fiz a minha apresentação! Desculpem amigos... Aqui vai!
> 
> Chamo-me Márcio Santos, sou natural de Chaves, de uma pequena aldeia perdida no seio da serra, tenho 21 anos e sou estudante finalista de Gestão e Administração Publica na Uni. Técnica de Lisboa!
> Sou aficionado por meteorologia e astronomia!  Fiquei muito feliz quando encontrei este Forum! Por isso agradeço aos seus pioneiros, pois sem eles tudo isto não era possível!





Boas, afinal não sou o único desta área ciêntifica (Administração Pública) a interessar-se pela meteorologia.   Eu também sou licenciado em Administração Pública pela Universidade do Minho e estou a exercer a minha actividade profissional nesta área no Instituto Politécnico de Bragança.
Abraço e força...só falta um ano


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2007 às 15:31)

Bem-vindos sejam todos os novos membros


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Mai 2007 às 00:03)

Olá a todos

O meu nome é António e escolhi o nick "Relâmpago", porque sempre fui um admirador das trovoadas. Mas também observo desde muito novo os vários fenómenos metereológicos a que estamos sujeitos, procurando sempre explicação para eles. Pus a hipótese do estudo da macrofísica, mas nem sempre temos o queremos. Querer nem sempre é poder, como eu costumo dizer. Gostaria de ser metereologista...

Como ia dizendo, já desde muito novo conseguia prever o tempo por obeservação do céu e do tipo de núvens, halos, etc.

Foi o google que aqui me trouxe, numa pesquisa, precisamente, sobre metereologia. Nunca pensei que houvesse um forum português nesta especialidade. Fiquei contente e inscrevi-me.

Os meus parabéns aos organizadores deste forum e os meus cumprimentos para todos os membros. Felicidades

Relâmpago.


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 01:06)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> O meu nome é António e escolhi o nick "Relâmpago", porque sempre fui um admirador das trovoadas. Mas também observo desde muito novo os vários fenómenos metereológicos a que estamos sujeitos, procurando sempre explicação para eles. Pus a hipótese do estudo da macrofísica, mas nem sempre temos o queremos. Querer nem sempre é poder, como eu costumo dizer. Gostaria de ser metereologista...
> 
> ...




Muito bem-vindo Relâmpago  

Já agora onde é o teu posto de observação? 
No Painel de Controle podes colocar o local onde vives.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 01:47)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> O meu nome é António e escolhi o nick "Relâmpago", porque sempre fui um admirador das trovoadas. Mas também observo desde muito novo os vários fenómenos metereológicos a que estamos sujeitos, procurando sempre explicação para eles. Pus a hipótese do estudo da macrofísica, mas nem sempre temos o queremos. Querer nem sempre é poder, como eu costumo dizer. Gostaria de ser metereologista...
> 
> ...





Bem-vindo, ao ver o teu nick resolvi colocar aqui um registo do dia do teu registo no fórum.


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mai 2007 às 12:43)

Bem-vindo Relâmpago a esta nossa comunidade de meteo-loucos.

Já estou a ver que a tua especialidade são as Trovoadas  , por isso esta foi uma boa altura para te inscreveres neste forum, com a actividade convectiva que temos tido estes dias.


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2007 às 11:01)

bem vindo ao forum Relâmpago


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 12:34)

olá a todos, peço desculpa mas só hoje é que vi que existia uma página de apresentação.

Chamo-me Herculano Anselmo, tenho 26 anos, frequento o 2º ano do curso de engenharia eléctrica e electrónica na UALG, mas a minha paixão sempre foi pela meteorologia apesar de ser um mero amador.

já vi que o Tornado também é algarvio portanto é o sotavento algarvio em peso aqui no forum.

Comprimentos a todos deste forum.


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2007 às 16:05)

bem vindo ao forum algarvio, espero k hj isto pingue pro sul


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 18:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> olá a todos, peço desculpa mas só hoje é que vi que existia uma página de apresentação.
> 
> Chamo-me Herculano Anselmo, tenho 26 anos, frequento o 2º ano do curso de engenharia eléctrica e electrónica na UALG, mas a minha paixão sempre foi pela meteorologia apesar de ser um mero amador.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo, aguardamos pelos teus registos, opiniões e previsões.


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 19:50)

Muito bem-vindo algarvio1980!


----------



## Rog (23 Mai 2007 às 22:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> olá a todos, peço desculpa mas só hoje é que vi que existia uma página de apresentação.
> 
> Chamo-me Herculano Anselmo, tenho 26 anos, frequento o 2º ano do curso de engenharia eléctrica e electrónica na UALG, mas a minha paixão sempre foi pela meteorologia apesar de ser um mero amador.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2007 às 15:31)

Bem vindo Algarvio1980 à nossa humilde casa! Boa estadia!

Dica: Localiza-te no mapa!


----------



## I_Pereira (27 Mai 2007 às 22:37)

Mais um  

Sou o Ivo, moro em Aveiro, e também estudo cá na UA, 1º ano em MOG. Apesar de matemáticas e fisicas não serem o meu forte, o vicio falou mais alto   Como já reparei, à semelhança de muitos o meu vicio principal são as trovoadas, desde puto que fico vidrado com elas eheh.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mai 2007 às 23:07)

Bem vindo a este forum Ivo!


----------



## Minho (27 Mai 2007 às 23:52)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um
> 
> Sou o Ivo, moro em Aveiro, e também estudo cá na UA, 1º ano em MOG. Apesar de matemáticas e fisicas não serem o meu forte, o vicio falou mais alto   Como já reparei, à semelhança de muitos o meu vicio principal são as trovoadas, desde puto que fico vidrado com elas eheh.




Muito bem-vindo I_Pereira


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2007 às 15:19)

Bem vindo Ivo


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2007 às 15:28)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um
> 
> Sou o Ivo, moro em Aveiro, e também estudo cá na UA, 1º ano em MOG. Apesar de matemáticas e fisicas não serem o meu forte, o vicio falou mais alto   Como já reparei, à semelhança de muitos o meu vicio principal são as trovoadas, desde puto que fico vidrado com elas eheh.




Bem vindo ao forum Ivo


----------



## rossby (31 Mai 2007 às 12:22)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais um
> 
> Sou o Ivo, moro em Aveiro, e também estudo cá na UA, 1º ano em MOG. Apesar de matemáticas e fisicas não serem o meu forte, o vicio falou mais alto   Como já reparei, à semelhança de muitos o meu vicio principal são as trovoadas, desde puto que fico vidrado com elas eheh.



BENVINDO Ivo !

Eu também fiz a minha licenciatura em Física na UA. Naquele tempo chamava-se Física da Atmosfera. Por acaso, fui o primeiro finalista da licenciatura em 1985.

Um abraço


----------



## bluejay (13 Jun 2007 às 09:41)

Viva,

chamo-me Samuel da Costa e tenho 27 anos. Só à pouco tempo é que me dei conta da existência deste fórum mas fiquei bastante contente pelo facto.
Afinal não sou o único a andar com a cabeça nas nuvens e que fica todo satisfeito quando vê uma trovoada a vir na sua direcção 
Já agora, sou informático e vivo em S. Bento, Leiria.
Continuem com o excelente trabalho que têm estado a desenvolver!

Abraços,

Samuel da Costa


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2007 às 09:53)

bem vindo ao forum Samuel


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 12:21)

bluejay disse:


> Viva,
> 
> chamo-me Samuel da Costa e tenho 27 anos. Só à pouco tempo é que me dei conta da existência deste fórum mas fiquei bastante contente pelo facto.
> Afinal não sou o único a andar com a cabeça nas nuvens e que fica todo satisfeito quando vê uma trovoada a vir na sua direcção
> ...




Bem-vindo amigo e colega bluejay.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jun 2007 às 13:53)

Bem vindo Samuel!


----------



## GranNevada (13 Jun 2007 às 14:06)

Bem-vindos todos os novos membros


----------



## Rog (13 Jun 2007 às 14:08)

Bem-vindo Samuel


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2007 às 14:23)

bem-vindo Samuel


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jun 2007 às 22:19)

bluejay disse:


> Viva,
> 
> chamo-me Samuel da Costa e tenho 27 anos. Só à pouco tempo é que me dei conta da existência deste fórum mas fiquei bastante contente pelo facto.
> Afinal não sou o único a andar com a cabeça nas nuvens e que fica todo satisfeito quando vê uma trovoada a vir na sua direcção
> ...





Bem vindo Samuel, já deu para perceber que estamos perante um entusiasta das trovoadas... bem vindo


----------



## bluejay (14 Jun 2007 às 09:47)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem vindo Samuel, já deu para perceber que estamos perante um entusiasta das trovoadas... bem vindo



Sem dúvida, até no trabalho gosto de seguir o mapa das DEA


----------



## João Esteves (14 Jun 2007 às 20:36)

Boa Tarde a todos

O meu nome é João, sou de Lisboa e já hà bastante tempo que conheço o vosso fórum MeteoPT, embora praticamente nunca tenha participado nele (falta de tempo...infelizmente). Hoje decidi que tinha que ser e o que tem de ser tem muita força.Tenho 26 anos e sou Eng.Mecânico na Lisnave (Setúbal).   
Sou entusiasta da meteorologia desde pequeno e tenho actualmente duas estações a debitar informação online; Portela(Loures) e Nisa(Portalegre).
Participarei sempre que possível no vosso fórum que a meu ver me parece uma excelente oportunidade de aprender um pouco mais sobre meteorologia, partilhar experiências e conviver com demais opiniões.

Abraços

João Esteves


----------



## mocha (14 Jun 2007 às 21:03)

bem vindo ao forum João Esteves  
inscreveste te numa optima altura 
vai dando novidades


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2007 às 21:33)

Benvindo a todos os novos membros,

João, já conhecia muito bem o excelente site da tua estação da Portela, estava nos meus favoritos há muito tempo, antes de mesmo encontrar também este forum, e volta e meia vou lá ver os dados.


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2007 às 22:11)

Bemvindos Samuel e João Esteves!

Também já conhecia essas duas estações amadoras de Nisa e Portela, estão ambas no wunderground!


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jun 2007 às 22:44)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos
> 
> O meu nome é João, sou de Lisboa e já hà bastante tempo que conheço o vosso fórum MeteoPT, embora praticamente nunca tenha participado nele (falta de tempo...infelizmente). Hoje decidi que tinha que ser e o que tem de ser tem muita força.Tenho 26 anos e sou Eng.Mecânico na Lisnave (Setúbal).
> Sou entusiasta da meteorologia desde pequeno e tenho actualmente duas estações a debitar informação online; Portela(Loures) e Nisa(Portalegre).
> ...




Bem vindo João. O Meto Portela está muito bom. Os meteoloucos lá se vão manifestando


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 23:43)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos
> 
> O meu nome é João, sou de Lisboa e já hà bastante tempo que conheço o vosso fórum MeteoPT, embora praticamente nunca tenha participado nele (falta de tempo...infelizmente). Hoje decidi que tinha que ser e o que tem de ser tem muita força.Tenho 26 anos e sou Eng.Mecânico na Lisnave (Setúbal).
> Sou entusiasta da meteorologia desde pequeno e tenho actualmente duas estações a debitar informação online; Portela(Loures) e Nisa(Portalegre).
> ...




Bem-vindo João Esteves  
Pela tua página dá para ver o grande interesse que tens pela Meteorologia! 
Fiquei   com os pormenores e detalhes da secção "Estação". Deixaste a papinha toda feita para quem quiser instalar uma igual... Parabéns!


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jun 2007 às 20:48)

Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2007 às 21:12)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal



Olá Vizinho! Bem vindo a esta humilde casa!


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 21:44)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal



Bem-vindo Rogério


----------



## Rog (26 Jun 2007 às 00:51)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal



Bem-vindo Rogério!  (isto soa estranho é que tb me chamo Rogério )


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2007 às 01:21)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal




Benvindo Rogério ! E podes e deves usar o mesmo nick aqui, Martinez Peppers, que diga-se de passagem, é um nick com estilo


----------



## mocha (26 Jun 2007 às 09:42)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal



bem vindo ao forum Rogério


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jun 2007 às 12:06)

Obrigada!
nao sabia que tenho um clone ( a nível do nome  )...entao e porque es boa pessoa...como eu! 

Hasta amigos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2007 às 12:31)

bem-vindo Rogério


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jun 2007 às 12:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> bem-vindo Rogério



brigada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2007 às 12:45)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem....pois...exacto...agora ando aqui a nora...nao sei s m posso apresentar aqui....mas enfim sou ( no outro forum ) o Martinez Peppers...mas aqui fica agora registado como Rogério Martins!  ..pa ser diferente...bem fiquem bem pessoal



Desde a Ilha de São Miguel no Arquipelago dos Açores, desejo-te as boas vindas ao nosso forum


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jun 2007 às 12:49)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Desde a Ilha de São Miguel no Arquipelago dos Açores, desejo-te as boas vindas ao nosso forum




Ena! Até nos Açores!! Sim senhor!  Por acaso inda nunca fui visitar aí o vosso arquiélago, mas adoraria....a famosa ilha dos sismos e dos vulcões ( caso inda esteja algum activo ) 

Hasta!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jun 2007 às 15:30)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Ena! Até nos Açores!! Sim senhor!  Por acaso inda nunca fui visitar aí o vosso arquiélago, mas adoraria....a famosa ilha dos sismos e dos vulcões ( caso inda esteja algum activo )
> 
> Hasta!



Vale a pena vires visitar isto aqui! Eu não sou de cá vivo aqui á 2 anos, mas fiquei apaixonado por esta ilha. Bastante verde, faz lembrar-me a minha terra o Minho (sou natural de Braga). Quanto aos sismos e vulcões, os primeiros tem acontecido bastantes por aqui, tempos a tempos lá vem uma crise, os vulcões estão apenas adormecidos.


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jun 2007 às 16:17)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Vale a pena vires visitar isto aqui! Eu não sou de cá vivo aqui á 2 anos, mas fiquei apaixonado por esta ilha. Bastante verde, faz lembrar-me a minha terra o Minho (sou natural de Braga). Quanto aos sismos e vulcões, os primeiros tem acontecido bastantes por aqui, tempos a tempos lá vem uma crise, os vulcões estão apenas adormecidos.




Tambem tenho familia lá em Braga! E uma cidade e peras  ..Pois eu sei .estava a estagiar no Instituto de Meteorologia por causa duma prova para finalizar o meu curso e soube disso...dos vários sismos de pequena e média intensidade que se faziam sentir por ai..
Olha aproveita já que em Lisboa e só pó!!!!  mas também tem a sua beldade...embora prefiro Reguengos de Monsaraz  tenho la raizes

fica bem


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jul 2007 às 00:59)

TigoStreets disse:


> Andei à procura deste tópico para me poder apresentar.
> 
> Bem, sou o Tiago Ruas, tenho 15 anos, e vivo na cidade da Covilhã. Desde sempre que sou um apaixonado por meteorologia e cada vez mais e melhor tento-me informar sobre os mais variados assuntos.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo, ficamos a aguardar pelos teus registos...


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 09:27)

TigoStreets disse:


> Andei à procura deste tópico para me poder apresentar.
> 
> Bem, sou o Tiago Ruas, tenho 15 anos, e vivo na cidade da Covilhã. Desde sempre que sou um apaixonado por meteorologia e cada vez mais e melhor tento-me informar sobre os mais variados assuntos.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao forum TigoStreets


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 17:34)

TigoStreets disse:


> Andei à procura deste tópico para me poder apresentar.
> 
> Bem, sou o Tiago Ruas, tenho 15 anos, e vivo na cidade da Covilhã. Desde sempre que sou um apaixonado por meteorologia e cada vez mais e melhor tento-me informar sobre os mais variados assuntos.
> 
> ...



bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Jul 2007 às 20:48)

Bem Vindo ao forum companheiro !!


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Bemvindo TigoStreets! Já és o 3º ou 4º da Covilhã, apesar de andarem todos desaparecidos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2007 às 23:36)

Bem-vindo ao forum TigoStreets


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (20 Jul 2007 às 13:31)

Bom dia a todos.

Não sou um fanático da meteorologia como a maior parte dos membros, mas tenho uma relação estranha com o clima. 

Nasci em Lisboa ocidental, que é mais fresca do que na a oriental, onde vivo agora; vivi no Brasil (Rio de Janeiro e Brasília); vivi na Bélgica, numa reserva ecológica numa casa no meio de uma floresta de caducifólias e na zona de maior pluviosidade de Bélgica. Depois disso vivi em Braga e no Porto. 

Desde miúdo que gosto de chuva e daquilo a que chamo os "confortos do frio". 

Quando tinha uns 25 anos (quando voltei para Portugal) lembro-me de pensar que o pior cenário possível da minha vida por cá seria ... um aumento de temperatura e uma diminuição da pluviosidade. 

Por isso, sem ser tão fanático como a maior parte dos frequentadores deste fórum pela alteração da corrente do golfo, confesso que uma mudança que fizesse baixar a temperatura de Portugal continental aí de uns 3º e aumentasse a pluviosidade me faria sentir-me muito bem. 

A minha opinião sobre fenómenos e modelos climatológicos é a seguinte. Não acredito na fiabilidade dos modelos por duas razões. Em primeiro lugar acho que não se sabe o suficiente de correntes marinhas, ventos e mesmo de outros fenómenos que determinam o tempo; mas principalmente, acho que a única tendência que detecto é uma maior frequência de fenómenos extremos (anomalias); se um destes fenómenos extremos for muito acentuado (em duração ou simplesmente em intensidade) todo o puzzle que faz o tempo se pode desmoronar, de modo que não temos qualquer ideia do que pode acontecer. 

Elementos mais pessoais: sou professor universitário (comportamento animal e antropologia), casado, sem filhos e gostaria de poder morar na Madeira, mais precisamente expropriar ao Estado a casa das Queimadas e ir viver para lá  . 

É aí que há o meu clima ideal: chuva, ausência de calor, ausência de neve prolongada (para os que não sabem o que é um inverno no norte da europa, posso-vos dizer que é uma espécie de morte da terra que dura 6 meses; nem a neve ajuda porque passados 8 dias começa a ficar suja e o gelo é um inferno. Além de que - falo da Alemanha, agora - é incómodo ter as janelas completamente tapadas com metros de neve durante uns 3 meses). 

Verões com Máximas de 22 e mínimas de 15, com dias excepcionais, no pico do Verão, com 26, invernos com mínimas de -5 e máximas de 2, mas apenas durante 2 meses; melhor só mesmo o clima das Queimadas, em que está sempre fresco e a chover.

P.S.: Esqueci-me de dizer que morei também na Serra da Gardunha, que passo largas temporadas numa propriedade em Palmela, que temos uma casa na Madeira (Caniço) e que estamos a construir uma casa numa propriedade no Ribetejo. De modo que se conseguir arranjar um daqueles kits meteorológicos e ligá-lo a um computador (uso um Macintosh, não sei se é a melhor escolha para isso) terei em breve bastante informação para vos dar...


----------



## RMira (20 Jul 2007 às 13:40)

Benvindo Rodrigo!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jul 2007 às 13:47)

Bem-vindo Rodrigo de Sá. É bom ver a comunidade do meteoPT crescer. 
Ficamos a aguardar por essa informação...


----------



## mocha (21 Jul 2007 às 23:18)

Rodrigo de Sá disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Não sou um fanático da meteorologia como a maior parte dos membros, mas tenho uma relação estranha com o clima.
> 
> ...



bem vindo ao forum Rodrigo
Palmela? somos quase vizinhos


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (22 Jul 2007 às 02:30)

Obrigado a todos. Espero não ser só um peso morto a desejar que chova mais!!



mocha disse:


> bem vindo ao forum Rodrigo
> Palmela? somos quase vizinhos



Sim, mas acho que o Barreiro é muito mais quente e muito mais frio. Onde eu moro em Palmela (num cabeço) não há geadas, ou raramente, e ainda que os Verões sejam quentes, são mais frescos do que, por exemplo, em Fernão Ferro (que é gelado de inverno). Estou enganado?


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 18:08)

Mais uma vez, muito bem-vindo Rodrigo!

É bom saber-mos que temos por aqui uma espécie de GlobeTrotter! Não te esqueças de partilhar connosco todo o tipo de curiosidades Meteorológicas ou não nessas experiências noutros países! 

Já agora, qual foi o sítio mais frio em que viveste/estiveste?


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 22:07)

Mais uma vez, bem-vindo Rodrigo de Sá.
E como sugeria o Minho, passando por tantos países deve ter alguns dados ou curiosidades meteo dos locais onde viveu, fica-se a aguardar..


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2007 às 01:22)

Bemvindo Rodrigo!


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (24 Jul 2007 às 00:51)

Minho disse:


> Mais uma vez, muito bem-vindo Rodrigo!
> 
> É bom saber-mos que temos por aqui uma espécie de GlobeTrotter! Não te esqueças de partilhar connosco todo o tipo de curiosidades Meteorológicas ou não nessas experiências noutros países!
> 
> Já agora, qual foi o sítio mais frio em que viveste/estiveste?



Já devo ter estado em sítios mais frios, mas que medisse, houve uma noite, na Bélgica (Sart Tilman, um montezinho) em que registei -17 à porta de minha casa; é bastante excepcional naqueles sítios, geralmente não baixa de -10. 

A partir de -5 não se nota realmente a diferença; se não se usa boa protecção dói um bocado quando se está quieto ao vento, mas se nos movermos depressa não se nota senão um ventinho bom na cara. Nunca usei mais do que uma camisa de flanela, um camisolão de lã e uma canadiana, mas usava cachecol e luvas. E devo dizer que todas as manhãs chegava à Faculdade com o cabelo completamente branco (saía de casa depois de tomar banho e o cabelo molhado gelava pelo caminho, que ainda eram 2 kms...). 

Na verdade, nunca tive realmente muito frio, nem nas Ardenas (que são mesmo muito frias - não medi, mas é inacreditável: lagos enormes completamente gelados que dá para passar por cima sem nenhum perigo) se sente o frio desde que se ande depressa e se tenha a casa a 20º. Acampei lá, mas com muita roupa e sacos cama quentes aguenta-se bem. 

Passa-se mais frio em Lisboa, com as casas a 15º e o exterior a 12º do que na Alemanha, com o interior a 22º e o exterior a sei lá quantos graus negativos. 

Já agora, a temperatura mais alta: ±47, na Grécia. Mais uma vez, a partir de 40º não se nota muita diferença; anda-se devagar, bebe-se muita água, molha-se o nariz. No Brasil apanhei várias vezes 43º com humidade a 100%; isso sim, é muito difícil. 

Um irmão meu já esteve no deserto da Arábia e acho que apanhou temperaturas acima dos 50º. Ele é teso, mas diz-me que foi muito difícil. A minha mulher quase desmaiou de calor no Egipto... 

Não sou bem globbe trotter: vivi foi em muitos sítios e como há uma família grande e uma série de casas... 

Obrigado a todos pelo acolhimento


----------



## bluejay (24 Jul 2007 às 09:48)

Bem-vindo Rodrigo.
Também estou como tu, tolero bastante melhor o frio que o calor. Estas férias vão ser complicadas, com temperatura de e humidade bem altas. Acho que não vou sair debaixo do AC


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (24 Jul 2007 às 15:13)

Eu não tenho ar condicionado (ainda é bastante caro e a minha mulher, que gosta de calor, encontra sempre outros destinos para o dinheiro ) . Como vou ter de ficar por casa, acho que vou passar uns dias a Santa Cruz (tenos lá uma casa próxima da arriba, e realmente nunca é quente). 

Mas também detesto o calor.


----------



## Redfish (26 Jul 2007 às 17:29)

Boas, chamo-me Eurico Gomes, tenho 31 anos e moro no interior algarvio (Norte de Loulé).
Adoro fenomenos metereologicos principalmente os mais extremos (Furacões e Tornados são a minha paixão).
Onde vivo o record de temperatura registada ( 7 negativos - Janeiro 2005 e mt dias a passar os 40º no Verão é habitual).


----------



## mocha (26 Jul 2007 às 22:34)

bem vindo ao forum Eurico


----------



## Minho (27 Jul 2007 às 15:26)

Redfish disse:


> Boas, chamo-me Eurico Gomes, tenho 31 anos e moro no interior algarvio (Norte de Loulé).
> Adoro fenomenos metereologicos principalmente os mais extremos (Furacões e Tornados são a minha paixão).
> Onde vivo o record de temperatura registada ( 7 negativos - Janeiro 2005 e mt dias a passar os 40º no Verão é habitual).



Bem-vindo Redfish


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2007 às 21:44)

Redfish disse:


> Boas, chamo-me Eurico Gomes, tenho 31 anos e moro no interior algarvio (Norte de Loulé).
> Adoro fenomenos metereologicos principalmente os mais extremos (Furacões e Tornados são a minha paixão).
> Onde vivo o record de temperatura registada ( 7 negativos - Janeiro 2005 e mt dias a passar os 40º no Verão é habitual).



Boas Redfish, é bom ter mais um algarvio como companhia, já agora sou de Olhão, e tu norte de Loulé qual a zona Alte, Querença, Bensafrim deve ser essa zona que é bastante fria de Inverno, já tenho ido ao Satori conheço lá uma rapariga muita fixe que é também de Olhão, e aquilo faz um frio de rachar no Inverno


----------



## Redfish (28 Jul 2007 às 13:15)

Nave do Barão -Salir
As temperaturas comparativamente com Olhão são aproximadamente 10º a mais de Verão e 10º a menos no Inverno.
Aqui os geadões são tramados.


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2007 às 12:12)

Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao 
IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
Sugestoes?


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 12:35)

fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?



Benvindo Fsl ! É o feliz proprietário da minha estação preferida, OEIRAS1  Pois é a que me é mais útil dada a proximidade e sobretudo porque sempre me pareceu bastante regular e fiável.

Quanto ao site próprio, vou responder no tópico das "As nossas Estações" pois a informação poderá ser útil a outros no futuro.


----------



## Minho (9 Ago 2007 às 23:18)

fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?



Sejas bem-vindo caro fsl!


----------



## mocha (10 Ago 2007 às 09:56)

fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?



bem vindo ao forum


----------



## casoliveira (19 Ago 2007 às 23:13)

Olá a todos!!
O meu nome é Carlos Alberto e moro em Medas, uma freguesia do Concelho de Gondomar. Tenho 41 anos, quase 42, sou professor de EVT. Gosto de Tecnologia,da Natureza e de novas descobertas no campo da Ciência em geral.
Registei-me no forum após uma pesquisa na net sobre anemómetros e dicas para fazer um. Sim, gosto de engenhocas..... 
A meteorologia sempre me fascinou, este foi o momento de explorar mais, gostaria de montar uma estação na casa que estou a acabar de construir.
Já descobri algumas coisas através do forum, obrigado, espero poder participar nas respectivas secções. De momento mais a perguntar  depois, espero, a partilhar.
Abraço a todos
Carlos Alberto


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 23:23)

casoliveira disse:


> Olá a todos!!
> O meu nome é Carlos Alberto e moro em Medas, uma freguesia do Concelho de Gondomar. Tenho 41 anos, quase 42, sou professor de EVT. Gosto de Tecnologia,da Natureza e de novas descobertas no campo da Ciência em geral.
> Registei-me no forum após uma pesquisa na net sobre anemómetros e dicas para fazer um. Sim, gosto de engenhocas.....
> A meteorologia sempre me fascinou, este foi o momento de explorar mais, gostaria de montar uma estação na casa que estou a acabar de construir.
> ...




Bem vindo Carlos.

Aqui temos todos muito a aprender uns com os outros...
Aguardamos pelos teus registos e comentários..

É bom ver a comunidade crescer...o interesse pela meteo afinal é comum a muita gente


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2007 às 00:12)

Bem-vindo Carlos


----------



## Rog (20 Ago 2007 às 00:22)

Bem vindo a todos os recentes membros... esperamos pelos vossos posts..


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2007 às 00:23)

Muito bemvindo casoliveira


----------



## mocha (20 Ago 2007 às 09:53)

casoliveira disse:


> Olá a todos!!
> O meu nome é Carlos Alberto e moro em Medas, uma freguesia do Concelho de Gondomar. Tenho 41 anos, quase 42, sou professor de EVT. Gosto de Tecnologia,da Natureza e de novas descobertas no campo da Ciência em geral.
> Registei-me no forum após uma pesquisa na net sobre anemómetros e dicas para fazer um. Sim, gosto de engenhocas.....
> A meteorologia sempre me fascinou, este foi o momento de explorar mais, gostaria de montar uma estação na casa que estou a acabar de construir.
> ...



vem vindo ao forum


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2007 às 15:35)

Dou as boas-vindas aos membros mais recentes


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2007 às 22:28)

chamo-me Joao sou de Gaia como ja devem ter percebido.... tenho 18anos e estudo e sempre gostei de meteorologia.... a minha estação do ano e o Inverno pois gosto de neve e tempo frio..... e tambem gosto muito dos furacões


----------



## mocha (23 Ago 2007 às 22:39)

bem vindo ao forum João, vens em boa altura


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 23:20)

JPS Gaia disse:


> chamo-me Joao sou de Gaia como ja devem ter percebido.... tenho 18anos e estudo e sempre gostei de meteorologia.... a minha estação do ano e o Inverno pois gosto de neve e tempo frio..... e tambem gosto muito dos furacões



Benvindo, e participa nesta comunidade.


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2007 às 23:39)

JPS Gaia disse:


> chamo-me Joao sou de Gaia como ja devem ter percebido.... tenho 18anos e estudo e sempre gostei de meteorologia.... a minha estação do ano* e o Inverno pois gosto de neve e tempo frio..... e tambem gosto muito dos furacões*



Já somos dois! 

Bem-vindo mais uma vez


----------



## NasiL (24 Ago 2007 às 11:26)

Boas!
Cheguei a este forum mais ou menos por acaso enquanto planeava as férias deste ano (por causa, claro, do Dean)... só que para além do acompanhamento da actividade nas Caraíbas - que vou seguir atentamente nas próximas semanas  - encontrei uma fonte de informação muito interessante para acompanhar o tempo por cá e também para aprender alguma coisa sobre os modelos de previsão 
Obrigado!
Nuno.


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 11:28)

Bem vindo ao forum Nuno


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 12:54)

Bem-vindos Nuno e João e ... participem com as vossas observações meteorologicas


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2007 às 14:13)

Bem vindo Nuno. Partilha todos os teus registos e observações no meteoPT...temos todos muito a aprender uns com os outros. Nunca te inibas de colocar questões.


Uma nota, hoje o meteoPT atingiu os 400 membros com o registo do Tempestade...é bom ver a comunidade crescer


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 17:51)

Bemvindos a todos!


----------



## Portin (24 Ago 2007 às 19:19)

Bem, apesar de frequentar o fórum há já cerca de um mês, só agora me registei... Chamo-me André, tenho 20 anos e sou (mais um) do concelho de Oeiras. Estudo Geografia na Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Lisboa, e apesar de me interessar mais por temáticas relacionadas com a Geografia Humana, sempre tive bastante interesse na meteorologia / climatologia, especialmente por fenómenos extremos.

Acompanhei os vossos posts sobre o Dean e sobre este mês em Portugal que, não sendo totalmente atípico, é diferente daquilo a que nos habítuámos nos últimos anos. Bem, e agora vamos ver o que nos espera este fim-de-semana. Espero aprender muito por aqui


----------



## mocha (24 Ago 2007 às 21:01)

bem vindo ao forum André, ficamos a espera por noticias da tua cidade


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 21:58)

NasiL disse:


> Boas!
> Cheguei a este forum mais ou menos por acaso enquanto planeava as férias deste ano (por causa, claro, do Dean)... só que para além do acompanhamento da actividade nas Caraíbas - que vou seguir atentamente nas próximas semanas  - encontrei uma fonte de informação muito interessante para acompanhar o tempo por cá e também para aprender alguma coisa sobre os modelos de previsão
> Obrigado!
> Nuno.







Portin disse:


> Bem, apesar de frequentar o fórum há já cerca de um mês, só agora me registei... Chamo-me André, tenho 20 anos e sou (mais um) do concelho de Oeiras. Estudo Geografia na Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Lisboa, e apesar de me interessar mais por temáticas relacionadas com a Geografia Humana, sempre tive bastante interesse na meteorologia / climatologia, especialmente por fenómenos extremos.
> 
> Acompanhei os vossos posts sobre o Dean e sobre este mês em Portugal que, não sendo totalmente atípico, é diferente daquilo a que nos habítuámos nos últimos anos. Bem, e agora vamos ver o que nos espera este fim-de-semana. Espero aprender muito por aqui




Sejam bem-vindos André e Nuno


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 22:28)

Sejam bem-vindos ao forum, é bom saber que a comunidade de meteoloucos vai aumentando


----------



## storm (17 Set 2007 às 23:11)

Boas,

Apesar de frequentar o fórum a cerca de três meses como visitante, só agora me registei. 
Chamo-me Daniel, sou do concelho de Bombarral, tenho 22 anos e profissionalmente sou Agricultor, sempre me interessei sobre metereologia/climatologia, mas desde que descobri o fórum esse interesse tem vindo a aumentar , interesso-me principalmente por fenómenos extremos (este smile é espectacular).

Tenho vindo a acompanhar os vossos posts sobre trovoada e os posts sobre furacões, espero aprender muito por aqui.

Obrigado,
Cumps,


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2007 às 23:17)

storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apesar de frequentar o fórum a cerca de três meses como visitante, só agora me registei.



Foi uma boa ideia que todos os outros visitantes deviam fazer também 



storm disse:


> Chamo-me Daniel, sou do concelho de Bombarral, tenho 22 anos e profissionalmente sou Agricultor, sempre me interessei sobre metereologia/climatologia, mas desde que descobri o fórum esse interesse tem vindo a aumentar , interesso-me principalmente por fenómenos extremos (este smile é espectacular).
> 
> Tenho vindo a acompanhar os vossos posts sobre trovoada e os posts sobre furacões, espero aprender muito por aqui.
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo storm! Presumo que a área em que exerces, a meteorologia é crucial e vieste ao sítio certo


----------



## storm (17 Set 2007 às 23:29)

Minho disse:


> Foi uma boa ideia que todos os outros visitantes deviam fazer também
> Bem-vindo storm! Presumo que a área em que exerces, a meteorologia é crucial e vieste ao sítio certo



É extremamente importante, principalmente para não ter surpresas .

Mensagem para os visitantes:

Já registem-se , não custa nada

Cumps,


----------



## Brigantia (17 Set 2007 às 23:34)

storm disse:


> Mensagem para os visitantes:
> 
> Já registem-se , não custa nada
> 
> Cumps,



Totalmente de acordo
Mais uma vez bem vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2007 às 10:22)

bem vindo ao forum storm


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2007 às 21:34)

Bem vindo ao forum storm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2007 às 12:22)

storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apesar de frequentar o fórum a cerca de três meses como visitante, só agora me registei.
> Chamo-me Daniel, sou do concelho de Bombarral, tenho 22 anos e profissionalmente sou Agricultor, sempre me interessei sobre metereologia/climatologia, mas desde que descobri o fórum esse interesse tem vindo a aumentar , interesso-me principalmente por fenómenos extremos (este smile é espectacular).
> ...




Bem-vindo, Daniel.
És mais uma pessoa que vem enriquecer e animar o fórum. 
Já agora, já tens estação meteorológica?

Abraços !


----------



## storm (19 Set 2007 às 20:49)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bem-vindo, Daniel.
> És mais uma pessoa que vem enriquecer e animar o fórum.
> Já agora, já tens estação meteorológica?
> 
> Abraços !



Por acaso ainda não tenho, já a algum tempo que tenho visto as do Lidl, só que nunca cheguei a comprar. 
Agora tenho andado a ver as Davis Vantage e a gama Oregon, mas talvez para o natal se arranje uma .

Cumps,


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 10:41)

Olá, chamo-me César e sou bracarense (Braga).
Não sou meteorologista, mas adoro o Outono e o Inverno, odeio o calor excessivo. Conheci o fórum devido à minha intemporal procura de informações da minha cidade.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## mocha (25 Set 2007 às 11:21)

Bem vindo ao forum César


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2007 às 13:17)

Bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 14:23)

Obrigado pessoal


----------



## Brigantia (25 Set 2007 às 17:35)

GomesCCM disse:


> Olá, chamo-me César e sou bracarense (Braga).
> Não sou meteorologista, mas adoro o Outono e o Inverno, odeio o calor excessivo. Conheci o fórum devido à minha intemporal procura de informações da minha cidade.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Bem vindo ao fórum

Braga está em peso no MeteoPT, já perdia a conta aos Bracarenses registados no fórum.


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 20:25)

Bemvindo GomesCCM! Braga está de facto muito bem representada no fórum!


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2007 às 20:46)

GomesCCM disse:


> Olá, chamo-me César e sou bracarense (Braga).
> Não sou meteorologista, mas adoro o Outono e o Inverno, odeio o calor excessivo. Conheci o fórum devido à minha intemporal procura de informações da minha cidade.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Bem-vindo GomesCCM 

Frio, neve, geada.... mais um do meu clube 
Qualquer fotografia de meteorologia principalmente do elemento branco não hesites em partilhar


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 22:17)

Minho disse:


> Bem-vindo GomesCCM
> 
> Frio, neve, geada.... mais um do meu clube
> Qualquer fotografia de meteorologia principalmente do elemento branco não hesites em partilhar



Tenho aqui algumas, principalmente do Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês. Infelizmente o único local do Minho que ainda cai neve com regularidade.
Brevemente alguns postes de


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 23:08)

GomesCCM disse:


> Tenho aqui algumas, principalmente do Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês. Infelizmente o único local do Minho que ainda cai neve com regularidade.
> Brevemente alguns postes de



Já estou ansioso por essas fotos!

Bem vindo! Saudações desde Chaves e Lisboa!


----------



## Skizzo (26 Set 2007 às 21:39)

Olá a todos! Sou o André, tenho 22 anos. Moro no centro do Porto, numa das "ilhas de calor", por isso vai ser interessante por os meus dados aqui neste site  Tenho estado a ver o fórum durante algumas semanas, e resolvi juntar-me a esta comunidade de "freaks" pelo tempo


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2007 às 22:13)

Bem-vindo Skizzo


----------



## mocha (26 Set 2007 às 23:17)

bem vindo ao forum Skizzo


----------



## Skizzo (27 Set 2007 às 01:38)

Obrigado


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 17:48)

Skizzo disse:


> Tenho estado a ver o fórum durante algumas semanas, e resolvi juntar-me a esta comunidade de "freaks" pelo tempo



É assim mesmo, espero que mais visitantes do MeteoPT se registem, seria óptimo.

Bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## GFVB (2 Out 2007 às 11:30)

Bom dia a todos!

Chamo-me Gonçalo, vivo na Costa da Caparica e interesso-me bastante pela Meteorologia, apesar dos meus conhecimentos serem quase nulos. Achei este fórum extremamente interessante, e também um sítio onde os fenómenos, previsões, etc podem ser analisados com mais pormenor.

Acho que este fórum tem uma componente didáctica muito interessante e espero aprender muito convosco.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 11:37)

bem vindo ao Forum GFVB


----------



## seqmad (2 Out 2007 às 17:42)

Boas,

Chamo-me Sérgio, vivo no Fogueteiro e trabalho em Lisboa, desde há uns meses visito o forum e tenho lido dezenas de tópicos cheios de interesse e gostava de aprofundar algumas coisas (poucas) que sei de meteorologia. Todos os dias, desde há vários anos (sempre que posso) percorro alguns sites acompanhando as respectivas cartas de análise dos vários parâmetros... 

Alguém me aconselha bibliografia ou sites numa perspectiva mais técnica (mas compreensível...)?

Desde sempre gostei de meteorologia, era puto (12 anos) e fiz um registo diário das temperaturas durante 1981 e 1982 completos na minha varanda em Lisboa... ainda me lembro da minha excitação ao registar 43C às 15h de 14/Junho/81 (dia do record de Lisboa)!...

Ah, actualmente tenho uma estação Oregon numa varanda virada a Norte...


----------



## Brigantia (2 Out 2007 às 18:19)

Boas vindas para os novos membros (GFVB , T-Storm, seqmad e meteorologista) desta cada vez maior comunidade.


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 22:19)

bem vindo ao forum seqmad, e a todos os que se registaram, mas ainda não disseram nada, malandros
sintam se a vontade, em casa entenda se


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 23:41)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros


----------



## Luis Rosa (3 Out 2007 às 21:02)

Olá,

Sou novo aqui, uma breve apresentação: chamo-me Luis Rosa, sou de Faro onde nasci e moro há 35 anos. Interessam-me estes assuntos da meteorologia, todos os dias consulto previsões e nascer e ocaso do sol e lua para poder planear o meu hobby de eleição, fotografia de aviação. Sou um mero curioso pelo que receio pouco poder ajudar mas estarei por cá para consultar a vossa preciosa informação e na medida do possivel comentar algo aqui da zona de Faro.

Luis


----------



## Brigantia (3 Out 2007 às 21:47)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Sou novo aqui, uma breve apresentação: chamo-me Luis Rosa, sou de Faro onde nasci e moro há 35 anos. Interessam-me estes assuntos da meteorologia, todos os dias consulto previsões e nascer e ocaso do sol e lua para poder planear o meu hobby de eleição, fotografia de aviação. Sou um mero curioso pelo que receio pouco poder ajudar mas estarei por cá para consultar a vossa preciosa informação e na medida do possivel comentar algo aqui da zona de Faro.
> 
> Luis



Bem vindo Luís Participa sempre que puderes, pois, a maioria de nós também não percebe muito de meteorologia...


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2007 às 21:49)

Bem-vindo Luís Rosa  
Pelo hobie e localização, presumo que és o mesmo Luís Rosa do forum Linha da Frente certo?


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2007 às 22:01)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Sou novo aqui, uma breve apresentação: chamo-me Luis Rosa, sou de Faro onde nasci e moro há 35 anos. Interessam-me estes assuntos da meteorologia, todos os dias consulto previsões e nascer e ocaso do sol e lua para poder planear o meu hobby de eleição, fotografia de aviação. Sou um mero curioso pelo que receio pouco poder ajudar mas estarei por cá para consultar a vossa preciosa informação e na medida do possivel comentar algo aqui da zona de Faro.
> 
> Luis



Bem vindo Luis, e quanto ao teu hobby acho muito interessante e se tivesse mais tempo e mais perto do aeroporto penso que gostaria tb de tirar fotos, estive a ver dezenas de fotos que tens on-line e é de ficar  um espectáculo! Parabéns! 

(-aqui estao as fotos que falo acima http://www.luisrosa.net/)


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2007 às 22:30)

Eu já tinha dado as boas vindas ao Luis Rosa por MP porque o reconheci, talcomoo Minho, de outros foruns de aviação que frequento (a aviação é uma das minhas paixões) mas aproveito para dizer que o hobby do Luis tem muitos apreciadores, entre os quais eu próprio.

A apresentação dele foi um pouco modesta, esqueceu-se de referir que é um excelente fotógrafo e uma visita ao site dele luisrosa.net é um regalo para a vista.

E já agora Luis, se por acaso existirem fotografias aí pelo arquivo mesmo que indirectamente relacionadas com a meteorologia, como algumas nuvens, arco-iris, lua, etc, que há no teu site, são sempre bem vindas no forum das imagens. Eu sei que ao contrário do que se poderia pensar, os plane spotters gostam de por vezes passar pelo aeroporto em dias maus a ver se apanham alguém com algumas dificuldades


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2007 às 23:02)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Sou novo aqui, uma breve apresentação: chamo-me Luis Rosa, sou de Faro onde nasci e moro há 35 anos. Interessam-me estes assuntos da meteorologia, todos os dias consulto previsões e nascer e ocaso do sol e lua para poder planear o meu hobby de eleição, fotografia de aviação. Sou um mero curioso pelo que receio pouco poder ajudar mas estarei por cá para consultar a vossa preciosa informação e na medida do possivel comentar algo aqui da zona de Faro.
> 
> Luis



Bem-vindo a este excelente fórum, somos praticamente vizinhos e mais um algarvio a juntar-se ao fórum, tive a ver a tua página no mínimo bestial, cada foto é de ficar de boca aberta, e sem palavras para descrever a beleza de cada foto


----------



## Kraliv (4 Out 2007 às 00:29)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Sou novo aqui, uma breve apresentação: chamo-me Luis Rosa, sou de Faro onde nasci e moro há 35 anos. Interessam-me estes assuntos da meteorologia, todos os dias consulto previsões e nascer e ocaso do sol e lua para poder planear o meu hobby de eleição, fotografia de aviação. Sou um mero curioso pelo que receio pouco poder ajudar mas estarei por cá para consultar a vossa preciosa informação e na medida do possivel comentar algo aqui da zona de Faro.
> 
> Luis





A todos os membros um 


Ao *spotter marafado *mais famoso de todo o Sul um   duplo.

Apesar da apresentação modesta, como o Vince já tinha referido, não escapas ao mais que merecido elogio 


Parabéns Luís e sê bem-vindo!


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2007 às 00:56)

Ola pessoal sou novo por aqui. Já à algum tempo que visito o meteoPT e decidi registar-me. Gosto muito de fenomenos meteorologicos, por isso espero aprender com voces.
Sou "viciado" em furacões e tempestades tropicais, que acompanho regularmente pelo NHC de Miami.
Adoro assistir uma a boa trovoada. Visto que adoro "acçao" em termos meteorologicos, para mim um dia de sol é algo aborrecido (salvo se for para a praia),


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2007 às 01:12)

anticiclone disse:


> Ola pessoal sou novo por aqui. Já à algum tempo que visito o meteoPT e decidi registar-me. Gosto muito de fenomenos meteorologicos, por isso espero aprender com voces.
> Sou "viciado" em furacões e tempestades tropicais, que acompanho regularmente pelo NHC de Miami.
> Adoro assistir uma a boa trovoada. Visto que adoro "acçao" em termos meteorologicos, para mim um dia de sol é algo aborrecido (salvo se for para a praia),



Bem vindo Anticiclone, ainda bem que és Anticiclone de Linda-a-Velha, e não o dos Açores, que esse é muito impopular por aqui, o pessoal só gosta dele quando está bem longe e fraco 

Se gostas de acompanhar os ciclones tropicais, vieste parar ao sitio certo, damos muita importância ao tempo tropical no Forum, e os teus comentários e opiniões são bem vindos.


----------



## mocha (4 Out 2007 às 10:43)

sejam benvindos, Luis Rosa e Anticiclone


----------



## Kraliv (4 Out 2007 às 14:31)

Olha um *anticiclone* 



Bem vindo rapaz


----------



## Mago (4 Out 2007 às 15:23)

Bem Vindos à nossa "Mansão" de Meteorologia..


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2007 às 15:54)

Escolhi *anticiclone* para ser original, e para rivalizar com o dos Açores , não significa que gosto dele(antes pelo contrario) .
 Chamo-me Miguel Santos e tenho 19 aons vivo em Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Out 2007 às 21:30)

anticiclone disse:


> Escolhi *anticiclone* para ser original, e para rivalizar com o dos Açores , não significa que gosto dele(antes pelo contrario) .
> Chamo-me Miguel Santos e tenho 19 aons vivo em Linda-a-Velha.



Desse maldito anticiclone nimguém gosta...alias acho que nimguém gosta de anticiclones!  Acho que devias pensar em mudar esse nome

Bem vindo ao MeteoPT
Ficamos à espera dos teus registos de todas as situações meteorologicas menos de anticiclones


----------



## Debaser (4 Out 2007 às 21:43)

Olá a todos, chamo-me Luis, tenho 37 anos e resido em Sines, no litoral alentejano. A paixão pela meteorologia já tem alguns anos e aumentou com a aquisição de uma estação meteorologica ( do Lidl ). Em alternativa à minha estação tb consulto os dados em www.portodesines.pt


----------



## Minho (4 Out 2007 às 21:51)

Bem-vindo Debaser! 

O primeiro membro de Sines parabéns


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2007 às 22:12)

Debaser disse:


> Olá a todos, chamo-me Luis, tenho 37 anos e resido em Sines, no litoral alentejano. A paixão pela meteorologia já tem alguns anos e aumentou com a aquisição de uma estação meteorologica ( do Lidl ). Em alternativa à minha estação tb consulto os dados em www.portodesines.pt



Bem vindo Debaser. O litoral alentejano não tem estado representado no forum, a ver se ajudas a tapar essa falha.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 22:14)

Debaser disse:


> Olá a todos, chamo-me Luis, tenho 37 anos e resido em Sines, no litoral alentejano. A paixão pela meteorologia já tem alguns anos e aumentou com a aquisição de uma estação meteorologica ( do Lidl ). Em alternativa à minha estação tb consulto os dados em www.portodesines.pt




Bem-vindo ! 
Esperamos pelos teus registos ! 

Um abraço !


----------



## mocha (5 Out 2007 às 15:36)

bem vindo ao forum Debaser


----------



## Kraliv (6 Out 2007 às 17:42)

Bem-vindo, Debaser!  









Cumps !


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2007 às 00:34)

anticiclone disse:


> Ola pessoal sou novo por aqui. Já à algum tempo que visito o meteoPT e decidi registar-me. Gosto muito de fenomenos meteorologicos, por isso espero aprender com voces.
> Sou "viciado" em furacões e tempestades tropicais, que acompanho regularmente pelo NHC de Miami.
> Adoro assistir uma a boa trovoada. Visto que adoro "acçao" em termos meteorologicos, para mim um dia de sol é algo aborrecido (salvo se for para a praia),





Debaser disse:


> Olá a todos, chamo-me Luis, tenho 37 anos e resido em Sines, no litoral alentejano. A paixão pela meteorologia já tem alguns anos e aumentou com a aquisição de uma estação meteorologica ( do Lidl ). Em alternativa à minha estação tb consulto os dados em www.portodesines.pt



Bem-vindos Anticiclone e Debaser, ficamos à espera dos vossos registos


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 23:49)

Olá todos!
Sou novo neste forum super interessante! Aqui sim, dá para se falar deste tema e somos entendidos.
Sou de Lisboa e vivo em Belém, zona oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2007 às 23:52)

belem disse:


> Olá todos!
> Sou novo neste forum super interessante! Aqui sim, dá para se falar deste tema e somos entendidos.
> Sou de Lisboa e vivo em Belém, zona oeste de Lisboa.



Bem-vindo belem


----------



## Minho (11 Out 2007 às 00:10)

Bem-vindo belem 

Se puderes colocar a zona onde vives no teu perfil era o ideal


----------



## Brigantia (11 Out 2007 às 00:18)

belem disse:


> Olá todos!
> Sou novo neste forum super interessante! Aqui sim, dá para se falar deste tema e somos entendidos.
> Sou de Lisboa e vivo em Belém, zona oeste de Lisboa.




Bem vindo Belem
Esperamos pelos teus registos e opiniões


----------



## Kraliv (11 Out 2007 às 10:03)

belem disse:


> Olá todos!
> Sou novo neste forum super interessante! Aqui sim, dá para se falar deste tema e somos entendidos.
> Sou de Lisboa e vivo em Belém, zona oeste de Lisboa.







Bem-vindo...Pastel 



Diverte-te por aqui


----------



## cracking (14 Out 2007 às 16:57)

Olá a todos! Sou natural de Alhões - Cinfães - Viseu que se situa a 1200mts. Já visito este maravilhoso forum à bastante tempo e agora decidi inscrever-me para também poder expressar tudo o que penso sobre a meteorologia. Gosto sobretudo da neve!!
cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2007 às 17:31)

Boa cracking mais um para o meu clube 

1200 metros!! É obra! Nessa zona de Cinfães/Castro Dairie costumam cair uns belos nevões 
Tens alguma foto desse belo elemento para colocar aqui no  fórum?

Bem-vindo


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 11:58)

bem vindo ao forum cracking


----------



## jpmartins (16 Out 2007 às 12:47)

*Apresentação*

Bom dia
Sou o João Martins, vivo perto de Oliveiro do Bairro.
Sou mais um apaixonado por este ramo. Possuo também uma estação meteorológica La Crosse WS3600. 
Espero poder aprender mto convosco.
Trabalho na área da Astronomia, tb sou nos tempos livres astrofotografo.
Cumprimentos
João Martins


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2007 às 13:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro de 2007*

Bem-vindo.

Tens os dados da tua estação online?


----------



## GFVB (16 Out 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Apresentação*



jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Sou o João Martins, vivo perto de Oliveiro do Bairro.
> Sou mais um apaixonado por este ramo. Possuo também uma estação meteorológica La Crosse WS3600.
> Espero poder aprender mto convosco.
> ...



Bem vindo jpmartins


----------



## Brigantia (16 Out 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Apresentação*



jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Sou o João Martins, vivo perto de Oliveiro do Bairro.
> Sou mais um apaixonado por este ramo. Possuo também uma estação meteorológica La Crosse WS3600.
> Espero poder aprender mto convosco.
> ...



Bem vindo


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Apresentação*



jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Sou o João Martins, vivo perto de Oliveiro do Bairro.
> Sou mais um apaixonado por este ramo. Possuo também uma estação meteorológica La Crosse WS3600.
> Espero poder aprender mto convosco.
> ...



Bem vindo João. Mais um apaixonado e mais uma estação no forum 

Muito interessantes as tuas fotografias astronómicas no teu site Céu Activo, esperemos também aprender algo contigo nessa área.


----------



## mocha (16 Out 2007 às 21:12)

bem vindo ao forum jpmartins , tive a espreitar as tuas fotos, muito catitas


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2007 às 20:02)

Boas. Não me tinha apresentado ainda! Venho dos Algarves terra onde a trovoada tem um som diferente e devido à profissão que tenho ando em transumância mais ou menos diária pela região. Cheguei à meteorologia vindo de uma área que não tem nada a ver com o tempo que é estudar (à minha maneira) o tsunami do tremor de terra de 1969 em Portugal...Não tenho formação académica na área de modo que vou aprendendo sozinho e naturalmente ouvindo e lendo o que escrevem outras pessoas. Não sei o que mais vos posso adiantar a não ser que os meus locais preferidos de observação (quando consigo lá ir) passam pela costa vicentina...


----------



## Brigantia (30 Out 2007 às 20:25)

Agreste disse:


> Boas. Não me tinha apresentado ainda! Venho dos Algarves terra onde a trovoada tem um som diferente e devido à profissão que tenho ando em transumância mais ou menos diária pela região. Cheguei à meteorologia vindo de uma área que não tem nada a ver com o tempo que é estudar (à minha maneira) o tsunami do tremor de terra de 1969 em Portugal...Não tenho formação académica na área de modo que vou aprendendo sozinho e naturalmente ouvindo e lendo o que escrevem outras pessoas. Não sei o que mais vos posso adiantar a não ser que os meus locais preferidos de observação (quando consigo lá ir) passam pela costa vicentina...




Bem vindo ao MeteoPT Ficamos a aguardar pelos teus posts e por esses registos da Costa Vicentina


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2007 às 20:57)

Bemvindo Agreste! Mais um do Algarve para o clube!


----------



## mocha (31 Out 2007 às 10:00)

bem vindo ao forum Agreste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Out 2007 às 13:54)

Bem vindo Agreste


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2007 às 22:22)

Agreste disse:


> Boas. Não me tinha apresentado ainda! Venho dos Algarves terra onde a trovoada tem um som diferente e devido à profissão que tenho ando em transumância mais ou menos diária pela região. Cheguei à meteorologia vindo de uma área que não tem nada a ver com o tempo que é estudar (à minha maneira) o tsunami do tremor de terra de 1969 em Portugal...Não tenho formação académica na área de modo que vou aprendendo sozinho e naturalmente ouvindo e lendo o que escrevem outras pessoas. Não sei o que mais vos posso adiantar a não ser que os meus locais preferidos de observação (quando consigo lá ir) passam pela costa vicentina...



Muito bem-vindo Agreste!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2007 às 22:46)

Agreste disse:


> Boas. Não me tinha apresentado ainda! Venho dos Algarves terra onde a trovoada tem um som diferente e devido à profissão que tenho ando em transumância mais ou menos diária pela região. Cheguei à meteorologia vindo de uma área que não tem nada a ver com o tempo que é estudar (à minha maneira) o tsunami do tremor de terra de 1969 em Portugal...Não tenho formação académica na área de modo que vou aprendendo sozinho e naturalmente ouvindo e lendo o que escrevem outras pessoas. Não sei o que mais vos posso adiantar a não ser que os meus locais preferidos de observação (quando consigo lá ir) passam pela costa vicentina...



Bem-vindo Agreste mais um algarvio louco pela meteorologia era o que faltava aqui no forum a zona da costa vicentina, já que os outros membros são do Sotavento.


----------



## mvbueno (2 Nov 2007 às 03:13)

Olá a todos
Meu nome é Marcos Vinícius, sou estudante de física e trabalho com meteorologia na faculdade há 3 anos.
Quero participar ativamente no fórum!

Abracos a todos


----------



## mocha (2 Nov 2007 às 09:28)

bem vindo ao forum Marcos , esperamos pela tua participação


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 10:09)

Bem vindo a todos os novos membros dos últimos dias, contamos convosco para enriquecer ainda mais esta comunidade online sempre a crescer.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Nov 2007 às 22:10)

mvbueno disse:


> Olá a todos
> Meu nome é Marcos Vinícius, sou estudante de física e trabalho com meteorologia na faculdade há 3 anos.
> Quero participar ativamente no fórum!
> 
> Abracos a todos



Bem vindo Marco Vinícius Que sorte a tua trabalhar nesta área. Deves ter muito para dizer por isso ficamos á espera


----------



## CMSAFF (10 Nov 2007 às 17:30)

Bom eu pouco sei de meteorologia mas como influência o meu quotidiano e a vida humana em geral gosto de me manter informado, a minha área académica é história, por isso vou ler mais que participar.

Tenho 24 (quase 25) anos, sou de Lisboa (mas vou bastantes vezes ao Sotavento Algarvio).


----------



## João Soares (10 Nov 2007 às 17:48)

Bem-vindo, CMSAFF!!!!!


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2007 às 18:37)

Bemvindo CMSAFF!


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2007 às 18:48)

Bem-vindos a todos os membros que se registaram nos últimos dias!


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2007 às 21:58)

Bem vindo CMSAFF


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 09:48)

Bem-vindo a todos os novos membros


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

CMSAFF disse:


> Bom eu pouco sei de meteorologia mas como influência o meu quotidiano e a vida humana em geral gosto de me manter informado, a minha área académica é história, por isso vou ler mais que participar.
> 
> Tenho 24 (quase 25) anos, sou de Lisboa (mas vou bastantes vezes ao Sotavento Algarvio).



Bem vindo e nunca deixes de participar


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2007 às 17:54)

Como estava a dar azar sendo "anticiclone" decidi por bem mudar para "MSantos"


----------



## Brigantia (13 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

MSantos disse:


> Como estava a dar azar sendo "anticiclone" decidi por bem mudar para "MSantos"



Boa atitude
Eu propunha mesmo aos administradores que proibissem esse nome no fórum...lol


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2007 às 23:12)

MSantos disse:


> Como estava a dar azar sendo "anticiclone" decidi por bem mudar para "MSantos"



Devias ter posto furacão ou depressão cavada assim talvez o AA partisse para o estrangeiro


----------



## Three Of Five (16 Nov 2007 às 17:30)

Saudações

Descobri por acaso este forum e resolvi increver-me no mesmo para dar o meu contributo sobre esse "wild beast" que é o clima


----------



## Brigantia (16 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

Three Of Five disse:


> Saudações
> 
> Descobri por acaso este forum e resolvi increver-me no mesmo para dar o meu contributo sobre esse "wild beast" que é o clima



Bem vindo ao fórum, já agora podes revelar a localidade.


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2007 às 00:00)

Three Of Five disse:


> Saudações
> 
> Descobri por acaso este forum e resolvi increver-me no mesmo para dar o meu contributo sobre esse "wild beast" que é o clima



Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 00:43)

Bem-vindo


----------



## dunio9 (17 Nov 2007 às 14:53)

Boas a todos! sou natural da praia da Vitória ,  Ilha Terceira, Açores, tenho 25 anos, muito futuramente 26, lol! Muito leigo na materia de metereologia, mas bastante interressado todavia nestas questoes do clima, dia apos dia vou melhorando com as informacoes aqui do forum, que se permitem o elogio é de grande qualidade informativa. Um bem haja a todos! obrigado Dunio


----------



## Zephyros (17 Nov 2007 às 18:56)

boas a todos,eu já tenho uma serie de posts,mas esqueci-me de fazer a apresentação,as minhas desculpas pela falta de educação.

o meu nome é marco pires,moro no pinhal novo,que para quem não conheçe,pertençe a palmela,bem no meio da peninsula de setubal,por essa mesma razão temos aqui temperaturas no inverno  semelhantes a algumas regiões do interior

tenho 30 anos e trabalho por conta propria em lisboa,sempre gostei do mau tempo (chuva,trovoada,frio,etc),só tenho pena que o nosso pais não seja de cair muita neve,isso então era lindo.

durante algum tempo pensei que só eu é que gostava da chuva e do frio,quase todos os meus amigos gostam do verão e calor,eu então é ao contrário,dou-me mal com o calor á brava,adoro o inverno.costumo até dizer que quando está calor e sol,está mau tempo,quando chove e faz frio,está bom tempo

cumprimentos para todos


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Bem-vindo Zephyros


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 19:52)

Bem-vindo Zephyros 

Frio e chuva... vieste ao sítio certo falar com as pessoas certas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:33)

Faço um apelo aos novos membros! Localizem-se no mapa! É tão bom ve-lo cada vez mais bem composto! È bom sinal! A nossa comunidade continua a crescer!!!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

Boas pessoal 

o meu nome é João e sou de Queluz. ja acompanho o forum algum tempo e tenho vindo sempre a aprender.
tou ligado á area das Artes Visuais, ja acabei o 12º ano mas tou a terminar duas disciplinas em atraso de 11º (mat e filo )
o que mais gosto na meteorologia sao os eventos tempestuosos e severos (com  maquina fotografica sempre na mão!! )

cumprimentos a todos os aficcionados


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 11:25)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> o meu nome é João e sou de Queluz. ja acompanho o forum algum tempo e tenho vindo sempre a aprender.
> tou ligado á area das Artes Visuais, ja acabei o 12º ano mas tou a terminar duas disciplinas em atraso de 11º (mat e filo )
> ...



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT, aguardamos por esses regsitos de eventos tempestuosos e severos


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 13:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem vindo ao MeteoPT, aguardamos por esses regsitos de eventos tempestuosos e severos



Obrigado Brigantia

Agora esperemos é que tenha muitas e muitas oportunidades de registar tais eventos


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2007 às 15:07)

Bemvindo a todos, este é o sitio ideal para que não gosta do "bom tempo" 



dunio9 disse:


> Boas a todos! sou natural da praia da Vitória ,  Ilha Terceira, Açores, tenho 25 anos, muito futuramente 26, lol! Muito leigo na materia de metereologia, mas bastante interressado todavia nestas questoes do clima, dia apos dia vou melhorando com as informacoes aqui do forum, que se permitem o elogio é de grande qualidade informativa. Um bem haja a todos! obrigado Dunio



Viva, mais um dos Açores!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 15:15)

Dou as boas vindas a todos os novos membros


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 19:15)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 19:37)

bem vindos


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 09:19)

sejam bem vindos ao forum


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 15:37)

Boas! Já postei algumas vezes, mas a apresentação passou-me completamente ao lado  Chamo-me Rui, tenho 22 anos e sou de Bragança. Durante a semana estou pelo Porto, estudo Medicina no Hospital de São João. Estou aqui porque interesso-me por meteorologia, desde puto que ando sempre com o "nariz no ar". Sou fã de frio, chuva, vento e neve, confesso. 

Partilhem tudo quanto possível e obrigado por me acolherem nesta comunidade 

Abraços a todos


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2007 às 15:39)

Bgc disse:


> Boas! Já postei algumas vezes, mas a apresentação passou-me completamente ao lado  Chamo-me Rui, tenho 22 anos e sou de Bragança. Durante a semana estou pelo Porto, estudo Medicina no Hospital de São João. Estou aqui porque interesso-me por meteorologia, desde puto que ando sempre com o "nariz no ar". Sou fã de frio, chuva, vento e neve, confesso.
> 
> Partilhem tudo quanto possível e obrigado por me acolherem nesta comunidade
> 
> Abraços a todos





Era "porque me interesso"!! O bom português deve saber falar a sua língua


----------



## mocha (19 Nov 2007 às 15:43)

bem vindo ao forum Bgc


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 20:07)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Nov 2007 às 20:47)

Subscrevo as tuas palavras Minho e deixo aki as boas vindas a todos os novos membros!


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2007 às 21:23)

Bgc disse:


> Boas! Já postei algumas vezes, mas a apresentação passou-me completamente ao lado  Chamo-me Rui, tenho 22 anos e sou de Bragança. Durante a semana estou pelo Porto, estudo Medicina no Hospital de São João. Estou aqui porque interesso-me por meteorologia, desde puto que ando sempre com o "nariz no ar". Sou fã de frio, chuva, vento e neve, confesso.
> 
> Partilhem tudo quanto possível e obrigado por me acolherem nesta comunidade
> 
> Abraços a todos




Olha olha...encontrei um clone meu! 

Eu tb estudo Medicina, mas em Lisboa. E tb sou louco por meteo, comecei a fazer e tratar os meus primeiros registos quando era miúdo. 
Este tempo instável até me perturba quando é preciso estudar...


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2007 às 23:28)

Bgc disse:


> Boas! Já postei algumas vezes, mas a apresentação passou-me completamente ao lado  Chamo-me Rui, tenho 22 anos e sou de Bragança. Durante a semana estou pelo Porto, estudo Medicina no Hospital de São João. Estou aqui porque interesso-me por meteorologia, desde puto que ando sempre com o "nariz no ar". Sou fã de frio, chuva, vento e neve, confesso.
> 
> Partilhem tudo quanto possível e obrigado por me acolherem nesta comunidade
> 
> Abraços a todos




Bem vindo ao MeteoPT. O que não falta em Bragança é meteoloucos


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2007 às 11:44)

Zoelae, em q ano tás?
Abraço


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2007 às 12:35)

Bgc disse:


> Boas! Já postei algumas vezes, mas a apresentação passou-me completamente ao lado  Chamo-me Rui, tenho 22 anos e sou de Bragança. Durante a semana estou pelo Porto, estudo Medicina no Hospital de São João. Estou aqui porque interesso-me por meteorologia, desde puto que ando sempre com o "nariz no ar". Sou fã de frio, chuva, vento e neve, confesso.
> 
> Partilhem tudo quanto possível e obrigado por me acolherem nesta comunidade
> 
> Abraços a todos



Bem-vindo

Já temos um bom grupo aqui por Bragança


----------



## VAP (20 Nov 2007 às 13:41)

Chamo-me V. Afonso Padeira e sou da Damaia (Lisboa), 63 anos e sou reformado. Gosto especialmente de estados de tempo abaixo dos 5ºC, quaisquer que eles sejam; a astronomia também pertence aos meus hobbies. Os meus netos lá me convenceram a inscrever-me neste fórum, antes que me desse alguma coisa. Já sou um leitor assíduo desde 2006. Continuem assim!


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2007 às 14:41)

VAP disse:


> Chamo-me V. Afonso Padeira e sou da Damaia (Lisboa), 63 anos e sou reformado. Gosto especialmente de estados de tempo abaixo dos 5ºC, quaisquer que eles sejam; a astronomia também pertence aos meus hobbies. Os meus netos lá me convenceram a inscrever-me neste fórum, antes que me desse alguma coisa. Já sou um leitor assíduo desde 2006. Continuem assim!




bem vindo ao forumaqui a idade não interessa, mas sim a nossa paixão, esperemos que este Inverno nos traga alegrias
contamos com a sua participação como é obvio


----------



## Jan Kalker (20 Nov 2007 às 14:58)

meu nome é Jan Bjork Kalker, passo muito tempo em Campo Real (Malveira North) , tenho 48 anos e gosto muito de neve, frio e gelo.
Os meus parabéns pelo fórum.


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2007 às 15:01)

é so amantes de neve,vieram todos em boa altura, bem vindo ao forum Jan, es natural de onde?


----------



## Jan Kalker (20 Nov 2007 às 15:08)

mocha disse:


> é so amantes de neve,vieram todos em boa altura, bem vindo ao forum Jan, es natural de onde?



Nasci em Lisboa, o meu pai é da Holanda e mãe do Canada


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2007 às 15:20)

Jan Kalker disse:


> Nasci em Lisboa, o meu pai é da Holanda e mãe do Canada



ah ok pensei que tivesses imigrado para ca
bem vindo mais uma vez


----------



## adiabático (21 Nov 2007 às 05:29)

Olá pessoal. Chamo-me Luís, sou arquitecto paisagista, tenho trinta anos e moro em Oeiras. Sou um leigo em matéria de meteorologia mas sempre tive queda para andar de nariz no ar a ver se chove. Só anteontem conheci o vosso fórum, fiz uma busca no google por "meteorologia forum" e encontrei exactamente o que procurava... Ou seja, vocês! F***-se, nunca pensei! Parece que isto afinal não é uma mania minha, mas um hobby popular.

Não tenho estação meteorológica e nunca tinha pensado em ter uma... Sou visitante assíduo do meteo.pt (ansioso mesmo, vocês sabem como é ehehe ) há uns sete anos, ou mais... Fiquei mesmo lixado por eles terem apagado a informação que tinham quando mudaram o aspecto do site... Antes dos pdf's já tinham uma série de anos de estatísticas que sumiram.

Frequento com a mesma assiduidade o metoffice.com por causa das cartas de prognóstico de superfície (caramba, houve aí uma altura em que não se conseguia encontrar facilmente essa informação, tudo o que era site de meteorologia limitava-se a mostrar nuvenzinhas e soizinhos). Mas já percebi que a malta aqui tem muitas outras fontes!

Há quatro anos fiz vela durante um ano e tirei a carta de marinheiro, entusiasmei-me um pouco e comprei dois livros de estudo de meteorologia para o curso de patrão. Nada de muito aprofundado, sobretudo descrição dos fenómenos meteorológicos, simbologia e prática de observação.

Passei a visitar regularmente o nhc.noaa.gov desde o memorável verão em que "tivemos" um VINCE a passar rente ao Algarve, depois de um Katrina e antes de um impressionante Wilma. Mas depois foram duas épocas "frustrantes" 

Gosto de climas extremos e de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos. Lamento e lamentarei as consequências por vezes trágicas e quase sempre imputáveis a descuido. Prefiro o frio extremo e o calor húmido. Tropical seco, embora dê paisagens interessantes, como clima é... uma seca!

Gostei da experiência de acompanhar convosco estes dias de chuva. Tanta especulação, adoro especular... Espero que continue assim, ainda tenho muito para descobrir aqui e imensas perguntas para fazer. Faço votos por um inverno frio e por um ano chuvoso, já que o Hadley Center no outro dia dizia que o clima europeu está a ficar mais húmido... Nada que os especuladores mais atentos não estivessem à espera de ler!

Abraços
Luís


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 08:32)

Muito bem vindo adiabático 

Contamos com a tua participação meteolouca


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Nov 2007 às 09:10)

dou as Boas Vindas a todos os novos membros


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2007 às 09:49)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros.


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros....

Este últimos dias os registos têm sido em catadupa


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2007 às 22:54)

Bem-vindos aos novos membros, moderadores temos que inventar uma praxe para novos membros


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 13:42)

Como detesto as praxes, fico feliz por me ter registado a tempo de não ter que me chatear com ninguém.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2007 às 16:16)

Olááá!

Ainda estou fascinado com esta minha "descoberta" na net...
Não sabia que havia tantas pessoas fascinadas por meteorologia em Portugal!

E eu que pensava que era maluquinho, por andar de janela em janela sempre que chove.. E isto desde que sou gente. Em tempo remotos, espreitava pela caixa do correio (tal era a minha altura), agora instalo-me na varanda.. recentemente com a minha amiga sony, sempre aptos a captar cenários imperdiveis de beleza brutal!

Mas adiante... Chamo-me André, tenho 21 anos, moro na zona alta da cidade de Odivelas (num lugar denominado Arroja (Arrojano de tanto vento que por aqui corre...)), nos Arredores de Lisboa, e estudo Energia e Ambiente na faculdade de ciências de Lisboa (curiosamente entrei em meteorologia, mas acabei por desistir..falta de animo..).

Não tenho qualquer tipo de estação meteorologia, mas adorava... Tenho noção de que seja algo extremamente caro..:s mas um dia hei-de ter dinheiro para a comprar... No entanto acompanho diariamente e dezenas de vezes por dia, o estado do tempo em Portugal pelo IM... (Agora já percebo porque é que sempre que chove o site do IM fica taoooo lento..lol).
E achei super curioso o tópico da evolução meteorológica entre os dias 18 e 22 deste mês..Epá.. se tivesse entrado mais cedo, também teria dado o meu contributo!

Bem, mas já me estou a alongar... Vou mergulhar nos outros tópicos...
(este tornou-se o meu fórum de eleição!)

Um raio de sol para todos..
Ou uma carga de água acompanhada de grandes relâmpagos!


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 16:21)

Bem-vindo AnDré


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2007 às 16:33)

adiabático disse:


> Como detesto as praxes, fico feliz por me ter registado a tempo de não ter que me chatear com ninguém.



Bem-Vindo adiabático, o que seria bom para uma praxe, era termos neve com fartura pelo Natal

Bem-vindo André ,em relação às estações meteorológicas existem daquelas mais simples às mais completas, desde 18 Euros no Lidl até aos 400 euros ou mais


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 16:40)

AnDré disse:


> Olááá!
> 
> Ainda estou fascinado com esta minha "descoberta" na net...
> Não sabia que havia tantas pessoas fascinadas por meteorologia em Portugal!
> ...




Bem-vindo AnDré!
Falta de animo tivesses nos descoberto mais cedo, e concerteza terias todo o animo por seguir nesta área interessante..





> Não tenho qualquer tipo de estação meteorologia, mas adorava... Tenho noção de que seja algo extremamente caro..:s mas um dia hei-de ter dinheiro para a comprar...


 Nem por isso, hoje em dia podes encontrar estações bem compostas que variam muito, para todos os gostos e carteiras...
Muitos dos que aqui apresentam a temperatura, humidade... não gastou mais de 20€, um valor que penso bem acessível...
Claro que há os completamente viciados, e aí sim, investem um pouco mais e têm até dados disponíveis na net...
Para aguçar o apepite, vê estes links de lojas com diverso tipo de estações...
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/onde-comprar-uma-estacao-meteorologica-1440.html


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2007 às 16:43)

adiabático disse:


> Como detesto as praxes, fico feliz por me ter registado a tempo de não ter que me chatear com ninguém.



Bem-vindo adiabático...
A única praxe da casa.. é ir fotograr trovoadas, chuva, neve, granizo... para colocar aqui no forum, mesmo que por vezes implique uma molha


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 18:07)

Rog disse:


> Bem-vindo adiabático...
> A única praxe da casa.. é ir fotograr trovoadas, chuva, neve, granizo... para colocar aqui no forum, mesmo que por vezes implique uma molha



Boa, Rog. Confesso que a "minha" praxe no ISA até teve piada... Cavei uma cova para "plantar" outro caloiro. Foi bastante espontâneo e desorganizado; o que me aborrece nas "praxes" é a sua "institucionalização", como coisa obrigatória (até com "código" redigido). Para te dizer que cumpriria com prazer essa praxe que apresentas, se soubesse de uma boa forma (=que não desse trabalho nenhum) de fazer upload de imagens para poder usar o link. Confesso que já o fiz para um blogue e achei o processo demasiado trabalhoso... Demasiados cliques  era preciso publicar a imagem, depois apagar a mensagem mas a imagem ficava lá, com o link disponível... Uma confusão! Já tentei seguir os links das imagens que vocês aqui põem e inscrevi-me num "imageshack.com" mas os gajos nunca me mandaram o e-mail de activação. Afinal, qual é a nóia!? tem que ser assim mesmo difícil, é essa a praxe ou estou a passar ao lado de alguma coisa?!


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 18:14)

adiabático disse:


> Boa, Rog. Confesso que a "minha" praxe no ISA até teve piada... Cavei uma cova para "plantar" outro caloiro. Foi bastante espontâneo e desorganizado; o que me aborrece nas "praxes" é a sua "institucionalização", como coisa obrigatória (até com "código" redigido). Para te dizer que cumpriria com prazer essa praxe que apresentas, se soubesse de uma boa forma (=que não desse trabalho nenhum) de fazer upload de imagens para poder usar o link. Confesso que já o fiz para um blogue e achei o processo demasiado trabalhoso... Demasiados cliques  era preciso publicar a imagem, depois apagar a mensagem mas a imagem ficava lá, com o link disponível... Uma confusão! Já tentei seguir os links das imagens que vocês aqui põem e inscrevi-me num "imageshack.com" mas os gajos nunca me mandaram o e-mail de activação. Afinal, qual é a nóia!? tem que ser assim mesmo difícil, é essa a praxe ou estou a passar ao lado de alguma coisa?!



Podes colocar as fotos na galeria 

galeria


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 18:18)

Depois 

publicar fotos


----------



## Brigantia (22 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Bem vindos aos novos membros


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2007 às 23:29)

adiabático disse:


> Boa, Rog. Confesso que a "minha" praxe no ISA até teve piada... Cavei uma cova para "plantar" outro caloiro. Foi bastante espontâneo e desorganizado; o que me aborrece nas "praxes" é a sua "institucionalização", como coisa obrigatória (até com "código" redigido). Para te dizer que cumpriria com prazer essa praxe que apresentas, se soubesse de uma boa forma (=que não desse trabalho nenhum) de fazer upload de imagens para poder usar o link. Confesso que já o fiz para um blogue e achei o processo demasiado trabalhoso... Demasiados cliques  era preciso publicar a imagem, depois apagar a mensagem mas a imagem ficava lá, com o link disponível... Uma confusão! Já tentei seguir os links das imagens que vocês aqui põem e inscrevi-me num "imageshack.com" mas os gajos nunca me mandaram o e-mail de activação. Afinal, qual é a nóia!? tem que ser assim mesmo difícil, é essa a praxe ou estou a passar ao lado de alguma coisa?!



Bem-vindo adiabático. Se achares o processo de upload do imageshack.com complexo podes experimentar o http://photobucket.com/.

No Imageschack tens uma toolbar interessante para poderes efectuar os uploads de imagens num só clique: http://toolbar.imageshack.us/ tipo drag'n drop





AnDré disse:


> Olááá!
> 
> Ainda estou fascinado com esta minha "descoberta" na net...
> Não sabia que havia tantas pessoas fascinadas por meteorologia em Portugal!
> ...



Bem-vindo AnDré!! 

Custou, mas conseguiste chegar a esta casa de louquinhos pela Meteorologia...


----------



## Zoelae (23 Nov 2007 às 01:26)

Bgc disse:


> Zoelae, em q ano tás?
> Abraço



Estou no 4º ano

Abraço


----------



## Zoelae (23 Nov 2007 às 01:36)

Bem-vindos a todos os recém-chegados membros do fórum. 
Fico deslumbrado ao ler estas apresentações e constatar que todos partilhamos deste Síndrome. Não sei qual é a causa...se tem componente genético ou não, se é de transmissão mendeliana ou multifactorial. Parece-me que o meio têm um papel importante. Mas, um dia ainda vou fazer um estudo sobre isto.  
Quem sabe este ano na cadeira de Saúde Pública


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2007 às 07:38)

Zoelae, tb tou no 4º


----------



## mocha (23 Nov 2007 às 09:31)

a todos os novos membros sejam bem vindos ao forum


----------



## anamar (29 Nov 2007 às 09:07)

Olá, eu sou Anamar, trabalho numa grande empresa de Energia, sou Técnica Comercial e sou muito curiosa sobre todos os temas, entre eles, a meteorologia, até porque é um assunto de grande importância nos tempos que correm. Tenho 55 anos e lembro-me dos Outonos e dos Invernos de há alguns anos, perfeitamente delimitados e chuvosos em que não se vislumbrava a possibilidade de ficarmos sem água. Infelizmente todos temos responsabilidade no que se passa embora hajam alguns "optimistas" que dizem que não é bem assim... Eu procuro ter esperança no bom senso das pessoas e na sua capacidade de inverter a situação.
De qualquer modo, aqui estou disposta a participar. Cumprimentos ao forum!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 09:35)

Muito bem vinda ao forum anamar contamos com a tua participação


----------



## mocha (29 Nov 2007 às 10:01)

anamar disse:


> Olá, eu sou Anamar, trabalho numa grande empresa de Energia, sou Técnica Comercial e sou muito curiosa sobre todos os temas, entre eles, a meteorologia, até porque é um assunto de grande importância nos tempos que correm. Tenho 55 anos e lembro-me dos Outonos e dos Invernos de há alguns anos, perfeitamente delimitados e chuvosos em que não se vislumbrava a possibilidade de ficarmos sem água. Infelizmente todos temos responsabilidade no que se passa embora hajam alguns "optimistas" que dizem que não é bem assim... Eu procuro ter esperança no bom senso das pessoas e na sua capacidade de inverter a situação.
> De qualquer modo, aqui estou disposta a participar. Cumprimentos ao forum!



bem vinda ao forum , agora sim, já não tou sozinha no meio de tanto homem
ficamos a aguardar a tua participação


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2007 às 17:25)

Bem vinda Anamar , é bom ver o sexo feminino interessar-se por novas áreas, como engenharia eléctrica ramo de energia o ano que entrei nem uma mulher que tinha agora já são cerca de 10, meteorologia  e etc..., e ficamos a aguardar a tua participação


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Relembro que existe o mapa dos membros, para melhor se poder ver a localização dos mesmos, permitindo-nos saber qual a origem exacta dos registos e dados aqui colocados.

É interessante ver a distribuição dos membros por Portugal Continental e Ilhas...







É ainda interessante perceber as diferentes localizações dentro das localidades com mais membros para melhor se perceber as diferenças de registos...

Mapa de Bragança...








Mapa da zona de Lisboa






Força pessoal, actualizem o mapa


----------



## b0mbeir0 (10 Dez 2007 às 17:18)

Boas!! 

Chamo-me Diogo, tenho 17 anos , e sou de Palmela.
Além de estudante, sou bombeiro e ao fim de semana trabalho lá, sendo operador de comunicações (atendo chamadas, etc.).

Descobri o forum por mero acaso, andando apenas a ver sites ao calhas. E ainda bem que descobri.

A metereologia é algo que me interessa, apesar de ser bastante leigo. Já tive a ver alguns topicos no forum e sei que irei aprender bastante a partir do forum. 

Já agora, a nível metereológico adoro aqueles dias de chuva, mas chuva a sério e, claro, a TROVOADA!!


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

Bem-vindo


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

b0mbeir0 disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> Chamo-me Diogo, tenho 17 anos , e sou de Palmela.
> Além de estudante, sou bombeiro e ao fim de semana trabalho lá, sendo operador de comunicações (atendo chamadas, etc.).
> ...




Bem vindo ao MeteoPT, adeptos de trovoada aqui é o que não falta


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Muito bem vindo b0mbeir0 contamos com a tua participação


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (10 Dez 2007 às 20:01)

As boas vindas aos novos membros


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2007 às 22:28)

Bem-vindo b0mbeir0!

Com a tua profissão de fim-de-semana és uma testemunha potencial de eventos meteorológicos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 23:36)

Bem Vindo Bombeiro Comprimentos desde a Ilha de São Miguel


----------



## Rog (11 Dez 2007 às 00:28)

b0mbeir0 disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> Chamo-me Diogo, tenho 17 anos , e sou de Palmela.
> Além de estudante, sou bombeiro e ao fim de semana trabalho lá, sendo operador de comunicações (atendo chamadas, etc.).
> ...



Bem vindo Bombeiro
E que o tempo seco seja de pouca dura, e claro, sem incêndios! 
Com certeza ai chegará as chamadas típicas dos dias de temporal, como as inundações, ficamos à espera também desses relatos.
Qualquer que seja o tempo extremo, ai estão os bombeiros no terreno para ajudar quando o tempo desajuda.


----------



## mocha (11 Dez 2007 às 10:18)

bem vindo ao forum bombeiro


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2007 às 13:40)

Boas pessoal!

Este é o meu primeiro post! O meu nome é Vitor Silva (os amigos conhecem-me por Vitamos), tenho 27 anos, vivo actualmente em Coimbra embora tenha nascido e vivido em Lisboa até há uns meses atrás. 

Sou licenciado em Tecnologia e Segurança Alimentar e neste momento estou a fazer uma bolsa de investigação na Universidade de Coimbra.

Sempre fui um apaixonado por Meteorologia e o meu sonho (que ainda quero cumprir) é comprar uma boa estação para ter em casa... talvez um dia... Quando a crise passar um pouco 

Conheci o vosso forum há pouco tempo... Numa daquelas ocasiões em que o instituto de meteorologia previa algo, alguns sites internacionais previam outra coisa... toca de fazer uma pesquisa, olha um forum... e puf...! 

Tenho aprendido muito, reli todas as previsões de eventos especiais que ocorreram e que vocês acompanharam em directo em relatos emocionantes (como o saudoso 29 de Janeiro de 2006)! Já era para ter participado há mais tempo, mas confesso que tava com um pouco de vergonha...    Primeiro porque não tenho uma estação, depois porque apesar de interessado não sei assim tanto... limito-me a observar e aprender...

Mas como vi que voces eram malta porreira cá estou!

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 13:52)

vitamos disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post! O meu nome é Vitor Silva (os amigos conhecem-me por Vitamos), tenho 27 anos, vivo actualmente em Coimbra embora tenha nascido e vivido em Lisboa até há uns meses atrás.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao MeteoPTPara participar no forum nunca foi requisito obrigatório ter estação, por isso a tua atitude de começar a participar foi a melhor
Ficamos a aguardar os teus comentários.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Dez 2007 às 14:44)

b0mbeir0 disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> Chamo-me Diogo, tenho 17 anos , e sou de Palmela.
> Além de estudante, sou bombeiro e ao fim de semana trabalho lá, sendo operador de comunicações (atendo chamadas, etc.).
> ...



Bem-vindo vizinho.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Dez 2007 às 14:48)

vitamos disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post! O meu nome é Vitor Silva (os amigos conhecem-me por Vitamos), tenho 27 anos, vivo actualmente em Coimbra embora tenha nascido e vivido em Lisboa até há uns meses atrás.
> 
> ...



Qual vergonha...venham daí essas opiniões e relatos emocionantes


----------



## b0mbeir0 (11 Dez 2007 às 18:56)

Concerteza que podem contar com relatos da minha parte. Porém este ano tá muito seco, mas afinal de contas também é positivo. 

E agradeço a forma como fui recebido, é sempre bom sentir-mos isso 


HotSpot tás mesmo aqui ao lado


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

Bem-vindos Bombeiro e Vitamos


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 20:36)

Bem-vindo Vitamos contamos com a tua participação


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (11 Dez 2007 às 20:56)

As boas Vindas


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2007 às 22:00)

vitamos disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Tenho aprendido muito, reli todas as previsões de eventos especiais que ocorreram e que vocês acompanharam em directo em relatos emocionantes (como o saudoso 29 de Janeiro de 2006)! Já era para ter participado há mais tempo, mas confesso que tava com um pouco de vergonha...    Primeiro porque não tenho uma estação, depois porque apesar de interessado não sei assim tanto... limito-me a observar e aprender...
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo vitamos

Não há o mínimo motivo para vergonha! Estamos todos aqui para aprender... e  quanto às estações também não é vergonha nenhuma. Mas um termómetro na varanda pelo menos convém ter 

Bem-vindo  mais uma vez


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

Bem-vindos a todos!!!

Creio que ainda não tinhamos ninguém de Coimbra, correcto??

O nosso objectivo é ter um observador em cada concelho deste país!!!


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 22:15)

Bem-vindo Vitamos


----------



## mocha (12 Dez 2007 às 09:52)

bem vindo ao forum vitamos


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2007 às 09:58)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Bem-vindos a todos!!!
> 
> Creio que ainda não tinhamos ninguém de Coimbra, correcto??
> 
> O nosso objectivo é ter um observador em cada concelho deste país!!!



Eu penso que já tinha visto por aqui alguém de Coimbra, mas não estou certo...

Obrigado a todos pela recepção! Curiosidade: acabei de descobrir um termo-higrómetro aqui no laboratório de investigação. É científico e de alta precisão... procuro agora o melhor sitio para o colocar... há pouco á janela marcava 10,1ºC... não acho que esteja tanto 

Cumps


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 11:47)

Bem vindo a todos.



vitamos disse:


> Eu penso que já tinha visto por aqui alguém de Coimbra, mas não estou certo...



Sim, dos activos temos o jPdF, mas há outros.
Tal como o Brigantia há dias apelou, sempre que possível preencham avossa localização no mapa de membros.


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2007 às 13:21)

Vince disse:


> Bem vindo a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Já está feito...

Já agora aproveito para fazer uma apresentação mais "meteorológica" da minha pessoa 

A minha estação preferida do ano é o Inverno, ao ponto da minha namorada e amigos não me considerarem "uma pessoa normal" 

Tenho um certo fascínio pelos fenómenos climatéricos extremos, nomeadamente a precipitação elevada e sobretudo a NEVE!!

Só vi um nevão na minha vida... e não me lembro (devia ter meses!)... A única recordação é uma foto que tenho ao colo da minha mãe na aldeia natal dos meus pais (no concelho da Sertã), penso que tirada no Inverno de 1980/81). Foi provavelmente o último nevão que lá ocorreu!

Depois só nevINHA...  . Quando disse aos meus amigos 5 dias antes naquele Janeiro de 2006, que ia nevar em Lisboa no fim de semana todos me chamaram de doido... a verdade é que aconteceu e voltei a ver a neve... quer dizer aquela amostra (que o digam os serranos e transmontanos deste fórum)... Mesmo assim deu para mandar umas bolas na Serra da Amoreira em Odivelas onde ainda acumulou...

De resto fica também a memória de chuvadas... Como aquela grande no ano passado (estava em Torres Vedras...) e uma que não me esqueço... Estava na escola secundária em Lisboa (deve ter sido em 96 ou 97, nao tenho a certeza...), houve cheia na zona do Lumiar e na Calçada de Carriche onde morava... choveu intensamente em menos de uma hora quando vinha para casa almoçar... Cheguei a casa todo encharcado, tinha água a cair DENTRO de CASA... enfim um dia perfeito! LOL

E pronto... sou eu! 

Cumps!


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2007 às 13:31)

vitamos disse:


> houve cheia na zona do Lumiar e na Calçada de Carriche onde morava... choveu intensamente em menos de uma hora quando vinha para casa almoçar... Cheguei a casa todo encharcado, tinha água a cair DENTRO de CASA... enfim um dia perfeito! LOL





Bemvindo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 13:40)

vitamos disse:


> Já está feito...
> 
> Já agora aproveito para fazer uma apresentação mais "meteorológica" da minha pessoa
> 
> ...




Bem vindo a este forum! Cumprimentos Micaelenses.

Já agora queria fazer uma proposta á administração do forum! Já que se criou um mapa onde todos os membros podem colocar a sua localização, será que era possivel criar um semelhante mas onde cada um podesse por a temperatura máxima e minima que teve nesse dia e o tipo de tempo que esteve. Fica aqui a proposta.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2007 às 14:01)

oi, chamo-me Gil, tenho 13 anos e moro em mira-sintra. Sempre fui  um obcecado por meteorologia e já há dois anos que faço registos de temperaturas e das condições de tempo. Estou munido de um termómetro digital "Oregon scientific RAR381" situado a uma altitude total de aproximadamente 180m (cerca de 15m do solo), um anemómetro (que está a dar o berro ), e um pluviómetro (Este natal devo comprar uma estação meteorológica que inclua tudo isto e mais alguns componentes). Descobri o fórum durante uma pesquisa no google. Já há bastante tempo que o leio e só tenho uma classificação: ADORO!


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2007 às 14:10)

Gilmet disse:


> oi, chamo-me Gil, tenho 13 anos e moro em mira-sintra. Sempre fui  um obcecado por meteorologia e já há dois anos que faço registos de temperaturas e das condições de tempo. Estou munido de um termómetro digital "Oregon scientific RAR381" situado a uma altitude total de aproximadamente 180m (cerca de 15m do solo), um anemómetro (que está a dar o berro ), e um pluviómetro (Este natal devo comprar uma estação meteorológica que inclua tudo isto e mais alguns componentes). Descobri o fórum durante uma pesquisa no google. Já há bastante tempo que o leio e só tenho uma classificação: ADORO!



Bem vindo ao fórum Gil, e muitas fotos de neve é o que penso que todos desejamos. Quem sabe começamos já com alguma coisa a partir de domingo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2007 às 14:14)

mirones disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum Gil, e muitas fotos de neve é o que penso que todos desejamos. Quem sabe começamos já com alguma coisa a partir de domingo




Obrigado! Espero bem que sim


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 14:25)

Gilmet disse:


> oi, chamo-me Gil, tenho 13 anos e moro em mira-sintra. Sempre fui  um obcecado por meteorologia e já há dois anos que faço registos de temperaturas e das condições de tempo. Estou munido de um termómetro digital "Oregon scientific RAR381" situado a uma altitude total de aproximadamente 180m (cerca de 15m do solo), um anemómetro (que está a dar o berro ), e um pluviómetro (Este natal devo comprar uma estação meteorológica que inclua tudo isto e mais alguns componentes). Descobri o fórum durante uma pesquisa no google. Já há bastante tempo que o leio e só tenho uma classificação: ADORO!



Bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2007 às 14:35)

Dan disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum



Obrgado!


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2007 às 14:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Obrigado! Espero bem que sim



Quem sabe... Aí em Mira Sintra seria uma re-repitação dos últimos anos!

Bem vindo!


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2007 às 14:41)

vitamos disse:


> Já está feito...
> 
> Já agora aproveito para fazer uma apresentação mais "meteorológica" da minha pessoa
> 
> ...



A grande maioria dos membros tem muito em comum 

Bem vindo vitamos!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

Gilmet disse:


> oi, chamo-me Gil, tenho 13 anos e moro em mira-sintra. Sempre fui  um obcecado por meteorologia e já há dois anos que faço registos de temperaturas e das condições de tempo. Estou munido de um termómetro digital "Oregon scientific RAR381" situado a uma altitude total de aproximadamente 180m (cerca de 15m do solo), um anemómetro (que está a dar o berro ), e um pluviómetro (Este natal devo comprar uma estação meteorológica que inclua tudo isto e mais alguns componentes). Descobri o fórum durante uma pesquisa no google. Já há bastante tempo que o leio e só tenho uma classificação: ADORO!



Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Blizzard (12 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

Boas,
chamo-me Pedro e sou de Lagos.

Sempre fui apaixonado pela Meteo. e apesar de não ter ter seguido profissionalmente para as ciências geofisicas, continuo muito atento
ao que se passa com particularidade em relação aos fenómenos atmosféricos extremos e aquecimento global.

É com muito agrado que conheci este Forum, uma vez que se torna dificil falar de certos assuntos com a maioria das pessoas que só se interessa se chove ou faz sol.

Enfim, em tudo o resto já tenho saudades duma boa "Suestada" e tb não sou grande apreciador do mui famoso AA .

Saudações.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas,
> chamo-me Pedro e sou de Lagos.
> 
> Sempre fui apaixonado pela Meteo. e apesar de não ter ter seguido profissionalmente para as ciências geofisicas, continuo muito atento
> ...



Bem vindoaguardamos as pelas tuas opiniões e registos.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 23:29)

Bem vindo Blizzard contamos contigo


----------



## vitamos (13 Dez 2007 às 10:14)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas,
> chamo-me Pedro e sou de Lagos.
> 
> Sempre fui apaixonado pela Meteo. e apesar de não ter ter seguido profissionalmente para as ciências geofisicas, continuo muito atento
> ...




Muito bem vindo! Mas afinal quem gosta do AA?? LOL tudo a tomar as cápsulas... o inverno ainda agora começou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2007 às 12:59)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas,
> chamo-me Pedro e sou de Lagos.
> 
> Sempre fui apaixonado pela Meteo. e apesar de não ter ter seguido profissionalmente para as ciências geofisicas, continuo muito atento
> ...



Mais um algarvio doido pela meteorologia, é de Legos , bem vindo Blizzard em relaçõa à suestada ela tem andado po aí esta semana, mas suestada boa é no Verão com uma boa chuvada à mistura  e já agora sejas bem-vindo Gil  aguardemos pelas vossas participações


----------



## mocha (14 Dez 2007 às 10:25)

sejam bem vindos ao forum, Gil e Blizzard


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 12:52)

Bem vindo Blizzard!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2007 às 13:13)

Sejam bem vindos todos os novos membros


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Dez 2007 às 18:15)

*Olá a todos:*

Chamo-me Henrique, tenho 46 anos, e vivo em Guimarães.

Foi com agradável surpresa que descobri este Fórum.

Desde muito pequeno que tenho um especial interesse
pela Geografia Física, e muito particularmente
pela meteorologia.

Em termos profissionais (sou militar, artilheiro), tive uma 
disciplina de meteorologia, pois as condições
atmosféricas influem no desempenho do tiro de artilharia.
Mas foi uma abordagem muito rudimentar

Registei-me, fundamentalmente, para aprender mais, já que não estou
só interessado "se  vai chover ou fazer sol"

Pelo que já "espiei" no Fórum, este parece-me ser o sítio ideal

Um abraço a todos.


*PS* Na minha varanda tenho um termómetro normal (vou ter que comprar um de máximas e mínimas), e um higrómetro, 
e faço alguns registos, quando me lembro.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 18:21)

Bem-vindo henriquesillva!

Ou eu me engano mas acabas de ter o privilégio de ser o primeiro membro de Guimarães a registar-se no MeteoPT 

Parabéns!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 19:13)

Bem-vindo Henrique


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 19:18)

Bem-vindo Henriquesilva contamos com a tua participação


----------



## PedroNGV (15 Dez 2007 às 19:31)

Olá pessoal! 
Sou Geólogo de formação e tenho 24 anos. Já há muitos anos que tenho este vicio da meteorologia! Ainda bem que encontrei o fórum!

Um abraço!

Pedro


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2007 às 19:39)

PedroNGV disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Sou Geólogo de formação e tenho 24 anos. Já há muitos anos que tenho este vicio da meteorologia! Ainda bem que encontrei o fórum!
> 
> Um abraço!
> ...



Bem-vindo. Mais um utilizar das terras do gelo. Que equipamento usas para registar temperaturas?


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 20:08)

PedroNGV disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Sou Geólogo de formação e tenho 24 anos. Já há muitos anos que tenho este vicio da meteorologia! Ainda bem que encontrei o fórum!
> 
> Um abraço!
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum 

Ainda temos poucos membros dessa região.


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 21:07)

Bemvindos PedroNGV, Blizzard e henriquesillva


----------



## PedroNGV (15 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem-vindo. Mais um utilizar das terras do gelo. Que equipamento usas para registar temperaturas?



De momento ainda uso uma velhinha Tronic do Lidl, mas estou a pensar adquirir algo mais avançado!


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2007 às 22:50)

Benvindo a todos os novos membros


----------



## chechu (15 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

PedroNGV disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Sou Geólogo de formação e tenho 24 anos. Já há muitos anos que tenho este vicio da meteorologia! Ainda bem que encontrei o fórum!
> 
> Um abraço!
> ...



Ola Vizinho. 

sou das Freixedas...durante o mes de agosto. Señao sou da região de Paris em Franca. 

Faz me prazer ver alguem da nossa região !!


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2007 às 01:20)

PedroNGV disse:


> De momento ainda uso uma velhinha Tronic do Lidl, mas estou a pensar adquirir algo mais avançado!



Ola Vizinho,
Ainda hoje passei por Pinhel, sou do concelho vizinho a Oeste ;-)
Contamos com as tuas participações,

Abraço


----------



## PedroNGV (16 Dez 2007 às 04:20)

Olá chechu! ehehe não sabia que ia encontrar aqui vizinhos tão próximos! 

Olá Mago! Agora já sou mais um da zona aqui no fórum! De facto não sabia que ia encontrar tantos vizinhos!! És de Trancoso? 

Abraços!!


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2007 às 13:31)

PedroNGV disse:


> Olá chechu! ehehe não sabia que ia encontrar aqui vizinhos tão próximos!
> 
> Olá Mago! Agora já sou mais um da zona aqui no fórum! De facto não sabia que ia encontrar tantos vizinhos!! És de Trancoso?
> 
> Abraços!!



Sim e tenho familia no teu concelho,


----------



## PedroNGV (16 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

Mago disse:


> Sim e tenho familia no teu concelho,



E eu tenho família em Trancoso!  Ainda bem que andas por aqui, porque costumam dizer-me que Trancoso é mais frio que Pinhel. Agora já podemos comparar as temperaturas! 

Abraço!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (16 Dez 2007 às 14:14)

Dou as *Boas Vindas* aos novos membros!


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

Bem-vindos todos os novos membros! 

Dá gosto ver como esta comunidade cada vez cresce mais rapidamente


----------



## Iceberg (16 Dez 2007 às 23:02)

É bom ver como esta comunidade cresce a olhos vistos.

Sejam bem-vindos todos os novos membros ao MeteoPt. 

Já agora, apresentem o vosso perfil meteorológico em:

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/meteorologia-o-vosso-perfil-245-6.html


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

Sejam todos os novos membros BEM VINDOS!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Dez 2007 às 23:00)

Olá a todos!

Chamo-me Cristiano Santos, tenho 18 anos e sou de Tavira.

Sou estudante, 11º ano de administração, mas desde o 7º ano quando comecei a ter assuntos de clima e tempo, comecei a interessar-me também pela meteorologia. A partir daí que gosto de apreciar os fenómenos atmosféricos.

Descobri este fórum a cerca de 3 meses quando pesquisava assuntos de meteorologia. Durante estes 3 meses, percebi que seria aqui o lugar indicado para aprender mais alguma coisa e também partilhar alguns assuntos com a malta

Abraços a todos e Boas Festas


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

TaviraMan disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Cristiano Santos, tenho 18 anos e sou de Tavira.
> 
> ...



Mais um algarvio, bem o sotavento litoral está completo , Faro, Olhão, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António,  bem vindo a esta excelente comunidade Cristiano Santos.

Já agora bem-vindos aos últimos membros desta comunidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

TaviraMan disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Cristiano Santos, tenho 18 anos e sou de Tavira.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo TaviraMen contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2007 às 23:51)

TaviraMan disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Cristiano Santos, tenho 18 anos e sou de Tavira.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (19 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Bem vindo TaviraMan, vais gostar da "casa"!


----------



## vitamos (19 Dez 2007 às 10:41)

Saudações a todos os novos membros...

Impressão minha ou já somos imensos? Há assim tantos malucos pelo tempo em Portugal! Já me sinto mais normal


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2007 às 10:43)

Benvindos a todos os novos membros


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 16:41)

TaviraMan disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Cristiano Santos, tenho 18 anos e sou de Tavira.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo TaviraMan


----------



## Kevin_ (19 Dez 2007 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg.especial Vento,Chuva e Neve 17-21 Dezembro 2007*

Ola a todos

Gostava de me apresentar. 
Sou um grande entusiasta pela meteorologia, desde as aulas de Geografia no 8º ano, ja no longíquo ano de 1993, ano em que comprei o meu térmometro ainda de mercúrio.
Por causa do meu péssimo exame naconal de fisica no 12º ano não entrei em Ciências Geofícas (Meteorologia) na U. Nova de Lisboa, e segui outro caminho, mas a paixão pela meteorologia e especialmente os seus fenómenos sempre me seguiu e ainda hoje me acompanha.

À 3 anos estive numa conferência sobre alterações climáticas com o conhecidissimo meteorologista Albicastrense Costa Alves, uma pessoa extremamente afável, que após a conferência me tirou algumas dúvidas, como a famosa: "Porque neva no mesmo local com 4ºC e chove com 1ºC?"

Infelizmente os meus conhecimento, são do senso comum mas espero aprender bastante com o fórum, porque pelo que li, há aqui gente bastante bem informada.

Alguém anda com fé para que haja neve na noite de 25/12 para 26/12? A ver vamos...


----------



## Minho (19 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

Dou as boas-vindas a todos os novos membros! 

Faço aqui um apelo a que todos os visitantes não tenham medo de se registarem e participarem, como disse o Hotspot não dói nada!


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 20:08)

Olá! Sou o Sérgio (Thomar) e sou mais um meteolouco 

Sou de Tomar, mas vivo em Lisboa.
E desde pequeno que sou apaixonado por fenómenos extremos, trovoada, neve, frio, etc.... 

Aproveito para dar os meus parabéns  a este forum magnifico, no qual eu já aprendido imenso _(sim, tenho sido um visitante anónimo já algum tempo)_, a continuação de um excelente trabalho para todos aqueles que têm contribuido para o desenvolvimento e divulgação deste forum.
Espero adquirir conhecimentos mais aprofundados sobre meteorologia, e a partir de agora participar activamente!

P.S. Que venham mais meteoloucos!


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2007 às 20:10)

Bem-vindos!!!
Espero que participem, e nao se acanhem por nao perceber muito de meteorologia porque temos muitos prof's que nos podem ajudar.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Dez 2007 às 21:34)

Boas vindas aos novos membros. É bom ver a comunidade do MeteoPT crescer 

Nunca deixem de participar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

Boas vindas a todos os novos membros!


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 22:01)

Bem-vindos todos os novos membros


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 22:15)

Sejam bem-vindos todos os novos membros!

Este forum é como um adolescente: cresce bastante todos os dias


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2007 às 10:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Sejam bem-vindos todos os novos membros!
> 
> Este forum é como um adolescente: cresce bastante todos os dias



Sem dúvida, e isso é a prova da qualidade que tem! 
Bem vindos!


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Dez 2007 às 16:08)

Sejam Bem vindos todos os novos membros

É agradável saber que esta comunidade está em constante expansão


----------



## CMSAFF (21 Dez 2007 às 15:04)

Sejem todos bem-vindos, especialmente aí ao homem da cidade mais bela de Portugal  (Tavira)


----------



## abrantes (4 Jan 2008 às 21:04)

Olá todo mundo.

Eu sou daqui do distante Rio de Janeiro e estive vendo o fórum de vcs e é muito bom vcs todos estão de parabéns.
Sou engenheiro de software e um entusiasta de meteorologia e espero aprender e agregar também muitas informações aqui.
Gostei muito de um tópico que eu li sobre como fazer abrigos,..show de bola!!

Grande abraço para vcs,..

Aqui no Rio,..19:04 e 33.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2008 às 21:25)

Benvido abrantes...

Rio de Janeiro? 33º ? Cê qué trocar...


----------



## abrantes (4 Jan 2008 às 21:40)

hehehehe qual a temperatura ai amigo?
Merrmão vou te falar, temperatura igual aqui no Rio é bom para passar uma semana e tal mas para morar não é bom não.
Preferia uns 19ºC,..

Estou vendo aqui o forum de vcs a sessão sobre estações meteorológicas é show de bola acho que é o melhor arquivo de referencia na WEB em português,..

Abração merrmão,..

Agora 33.1º aqui,..


----------



## snowfall4all (9 Jan 2008 às 12:25)

Boas!

Chamo-me Paulo e sou de Évora. Estou inscrito desde ontem. Saudações a todos.
Cmpt.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 12:42)

snowfall4all disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Chamo-me Paulo e sou de Évora. Estou inscrito desde ontem. Saudações a todos.
> Cmpt.



Além de te dar as boas vindas, dou-te a titulo pessoal o  prémio de Nick mais optimista do meteoPT  absolutamente genial 

Eu ainda sonho com um país todo branquinho... um dia...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 13:03)

Bem-vindos todos os novos membros!!!

Já somos até agora, 636... todos os dias com novos membros... já somos um batalhão


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2008 às 15:55)

snowfall4all disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Chamo-me Paulo e sou de Évora. Estou inscrito desde ontem. Saudações a todos.
> Cmpt.






Olá Paulo e restantes membros inscritos recentemente, sejam muito bem vindos 





És por aqui meu vizinho


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

snowfall4all disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Chamo-me Paulo e sou de Évora. Estou inscrito desde ontem. Saudações a todos.
> Cmpt.



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT
Ficamos a aguardar pelas tuas opiniões e registos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 22:33)

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros e contamos com a vossa participação


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2008 às 12:15)

ja visito o forum a muito tempo,muito recentemente comecei a fazer mais post ... mas hj resolvi apresentar me 

Sou o Diogo natural da zona norte de lisboa ... vale figueira, e sempre que posso la vou eu ate vila pouca de aguiar ... qualquer dia meto la um estacao ..

obrigado e cumprimentos


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 20:16)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> ja visito o forum a muito tempo,muito recentemente comecei a fazer mais post ... mas hj resolvi apresentar me
> 
> Sou o Diogo natural da zona norte de lisboa ... vale figueira, e sempre que posso la vou eu ate vila pouca de aguiar ... qualquer dia meto la um estacao ..
> 
> obrigado e cumprimentos


Bem vindo
Seria excelente termos registos de Vila Pouca de Aguiar
Ainda continua a faltar um membro de Montalegre...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (12 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

pois era tou a pensar comprar uma do lidl .. xD vamos la ver o que isso vai dar


----------



## Minho (12 Jan 2008 às 02:15)

Bem-vindos todos os novos membros que recentemente se registaram


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

Saudações a todos

Chamo-me Paulo Henriques, sou de Castelo Branco e desde sempre me fascinou a meteorologia!

Sim.. Desde pequeno já tinha gosto em registar o estado do tempo, com as temperaturas. Podia ainda não saber calcular uma média, mas adorava quando batia os recordes dos registos, nas temperaturas mínimas e nas máximas! Adoro a neve, mas também um bom aguaceiro com trovoada (em casa, claro!).

Tenho um especial interesse no que toca à observação de fenómenos climáticos raros ou extremos em especial, e toda a sua "misteriosa" dinâmica de origem caotica à pequena escala, que nos limita a medi-la por grandezas globais. O ponto de partida (o registo das grandezas e observação dos fenómenos) da meteorologia, já tem por base a estatística e portanto, por muito que melhoremos as nossas previsões, estas serão no máximo apenas muito prováveis de acontecer! Reduzindo-se significativamente a validade da previsão a médio/longo prazo, por mais computadores e pontos de observação que tenhamos. Querem um exemplo? A temperatura é apenas um aferidor da energia cinética média das partículas.

Ainda não tive o gosto de conhecer o respeitável meteorologista Albicastrense Costa Alves, mas tive como professor de Termodinâmica na Universidade da Beira Interior (Covilhã) o Doutor José Pinto Peixoto, famoso científico de meteorologia de renome mundial e que contribuiu na medição do papel global dos oceanos na meteorologia e climatologia. Devo dizer-vos, que se trata daquelas raras pessoas que nos passam pela vida, e que teve todo o gosto em me responder porque razão o gradiente de temperatura é de 1ºC por cada 100m e não de 0.65ºC por cada 100m! É que na termodinâmica, não supomos a existência de vapor de água, e portanto, no ar seco, o gradiente é diferente daquele que nos é ensinado para a meteorologia em geral.

Quero vos dizer também, que acho este fórum, muito agradável e educativo. 
Espero poder discutir convosco muitos temas daqui em diante!
Não sou nenhum expert, aviso já 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 19:21)

Muito bem vindo Paulo H  contamos com a tua participação...

Quanto ao seres um expert ou não aqui não interessa pois ninguém o é se não não estariamos todos juntos pois já saberiamos tudo não precisavamos de discutir uns com os outros mais uma vez bem vindo a esta grande comunidade meteolouca...


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

Bem vindo Paulo Henriques!

Adoro Castelo Branco. Considero que tem uma qualidade de vida muito boa, e tem um centro da cidade muito bem organizado!  

Aqui ser expert não conta assim tanto! No fundo somos todos um pouco loucos por meteorologia, somente isso! E aprendemos todos uns com os outros e sobretudo com aqueles que sabem mais e partilham aqui de forma muito simpática os seus conhecimentos!

Abraço


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 19:33)

Paulo H disse:


> Saudações a todos
> 
> Chamo-me Paulo Henriques, sou de Castelo Branco e desde sempre me fascinou a meteorologia!
> 
> ...



Bem vindo Paulo
Não para de crescer esta comunidade


----------



## Minho (12 Jan 2008 às 23:27)

Bem-vindo Paulo!


----------



## Zoelae (13 Jan 2008 às 02:04)

Bem-vindo Paulo H, qual é exactamente o teu curso?



Paulo H disse:


> Saudações a todos
> 
> Chamo-me Paulo Henriques, sou de Castelo Branco e desde sempre me fascinou a meteorologia!
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 03:21)

Sabem um daqueles dias em que temos tanto que estudar (tenho 3 exames para a semana) e nos pomos a arranjar 1001 coisas para nos distrairmos? Estou num desses dias... e nada melhor que: ler as 59 páginas de apresentações do meteopt... E nada melhor para levantar o astral que ver tantas caracteristicas e gostos da minha pessoal, em tantas facetas espalhadas por este país... Cada vez me fascino mais por este forum . 

Ao mesmo tempo também começo a ter pena por um dia ter decidido abandonar o curso de ciências geofisicas da Fcul...Já percebi que era o sonho de muitos... 
Quem sabe, agora com bolonha, não procure um mestrado na área de meteorologia?! 
Também descobri que afinal o meu vizinho vitamos esteve exactamente no mesmo sitio que eu quando Odivelas se pintou de branco em 2006; 
Que a faixa etária do pessoal do forum é jovem ou muito jovem mesmo, (embora jovens o sejamos todos), o que me faz acreditar num futuro meteorológico brihante num país que tanto precia de nós;
Mas acima de tudo, que existem mesmo pessoas que compreendem esta "pancada", que eu acredito ser uma metamorfose de um gene qualquer, que é vibrar com a dinamica do tempo enquanto fenómeno fisico!

Desde já um grande OLÁ a todo o pessoal do forum.
E um obrigado por me (nos) fazerem sentir em casa


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 11:41)

AnDré disse:


> Sabem um daqueles dias em que temos tanto que estudar (tenho 3 exames para a semana) e nos pomos a arranjar 1001 coisas para nos distrairmos? Estou num desses dias... e nada melhor que: ler as 59 páginas de apresentações do meteopt... E nada melhor para levantar o astral que ver tantas caracteristicas e gostos da minha pessoal, em tantas facetas espalhadas por este país... Cada vez me fascino mais por este forum .
> 
> 
> Desde já um grande OLÁ a todo o pessoal do forum.
> E um obrigado por me (nos) fazerem sentir em casa



A mim também me acontecia o mesmo 

O verdadeiro Calmex não é nenhum medicamento que esteja a venda nas farmácias, são antes as páginas do MeteoPT.com  Nada como ler algumas entre os intervalos do estudo


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 13:09)

Sejas bem-vindo Paulo H

Eu tambem estou sempre a procurar tópicos que nunca li para ler... É sempre interessante saber o que foi dito, quer sejam apresentações, opiniões ou relatos...


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

Boa noite a todo este pessoal meteolouco!  

Encontrei este fórum por um acaso ao digitar mal o endereço do site do IM .

Que grata surpresa! Afinal não sou o único a adorar o tempo frio e a meteorologia! 

Quanto à minha pessoa, estou na casa dos trintas e sou militar ("feijão verde" como outrora eramos chamados ). Teclo da cidade de Elvas (já vi que há por aqui mais alentejanos de gema! ).

O que mais gosto da meteorologia é a neve e o tempo frio do Inverno, se bem que os Invernos já não são o que eram . Chamem-lhe o que quiserem (Aquecimento Global, ou outra _coisada_ qualquer), o que é certo é que o frio de outrora já por aqui não nos visita como nos tempos do antigamente... E que bem que me lembro do 11 de Fevereiro de 1983 e do 21 de Fevereiro de 1987  .

Saudosismos à parte, espero aprender muito convosco, pois disto pouco entendo e o que sei foi de forma auto-didacta.

Um abraço a toda esta comunidade


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 22:51)

Bem vindo actioman 

Contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2008 às 23:13)

Sejas muito bem-vindo actioman!!

Já somos *724* membros
Não tarda chegamos aos 1000


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Fev 2008 às 18:56)

Da minha parte, dou-te as boas vindas, e que te sintas tão 
bem por cá, como eu



actioman disse:


> e sou militar ("feijão verde" como outrora eramos chamados



Particularmente falando, bem vindo, Camarada de Armas.


Um abraço


----------



## filipept (16 Fev 2008 às 19:24)

Bem Vindo 



actioman disse:


> Encontrei este fórum por um acaso ao digitar mal o endereço do site do IM .



Hehe não foste o unico


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2008 às 00:03)

idem


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 00:41)

Tb me aconteceu....  o mesmo


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:27)

A todos os novos membros, sejam bem-vindos
E venham dai os vossos registos meteorológicos


----------



## Brigantia (17 Fev 2008 às 21:12)

Boas vindas para todos os novos membros. Como é bom ver esta comunidade crescer.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:55)

Bem-vindo, *actioman* !
Mais um membro da cidade de Elvas !
Esperamos os teus registos !


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 10:22)

Bem vindo actionman!

De facto meteopt é um nome apropriado para apanhar pessoal que se engane a digitar ou que esteja com problemas no teclado  engenhoso hum...


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Fev 2008 às 19:10)

Agora é a minha vez de me apresentar.

Descobri este fórum ao navegar noutro, desta feita no Autohoje, e tinham lá um tópico sobre meteorologia e um link que vinha dar aqui.

Desde 6ª que acompanhei de perto o desenrolar dos últimos acontecimentos, mas confesso que é irresistível não se registar aqui.

Sou o Pedro e moro na bonita terra, ou melhor, já foi uma terra bonita, agora com as obras do "pseudo metro" está virada do avesso: Almada.

Adiante, o que mais gosto é deste tipo de tempo: Tempestuoso, ventoso, chuvoso, e com muita trovoada à mistura.

Embora não ligue muito a isto do tempo (tenho apenas dois barómetros em casa, em vez de uma "estação") a verdade é que gosto de estar bem informado sobre meteorologia , e também é verdade que sou um bocado leigo nesta matéria mas em apenas 3 dias aprendi muita coisa neste fórum. Claro que espero aprender mais daqui em diante.

Um abraço a todos e até já!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 19:20)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Agora é a minha vez de me apresentar.
> 
> Descobri este fórum ao navegar noutro, desta feita no Autohoje, e tinham lá um tópico sobre meteorologia e um link que vinha dar aqui.
> 
> ...



Sejas Bem-vindo PedroAfonso!!
Contamos com as tuas participações!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 19:53)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Agora é a minha vez de me apresentar.
> 
> Descobri este fórum ao navegar noutro, desta feita no Autohoje, e tinham lá um tópico sobre meteorologia e um link que vinha dar aqui.
> 
> Desde 6ª que acompanhei de perto o desenrolar dos últimos acontecimentos, mas confesso que é irresistível não se registar aqui.



Boas Pedro! Bem-vindo ao forum!

Vais ver o quanto este forum se vai integrar no teu dia a a dia à medida que os acontecimentos meteorológicos se vão desenrolando.

Eu sempre fui maluquinho por meteorologia, mas nunca fui de estar muitas horas em frente ao computador. Agora tudo mudou. Perante estas condições adversas, só ando de janela para o computador, do computador para a janela!


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2008 às 23:12)

vitamos disse:


> Bem vindo actionman!
> 
> De facto meteopt é um nome apropriado para apanhar pessoal que se engane a digitar ou que esteja com problemas no teclado  engenhoso hum...



Tambem foi o meu caso foi um dos meu melhores enganos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 23:18)

Bem-vindo, *PedroAfonso* !
Contamos com a tua participação.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 00:01)

Bem vindo PedroAfonso contamos com a tua participação...


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 09:32)

BEm vindo Pedro Afonso! Dia 29 tenho de ir à FCT e por isso vou experimentar o "pseudo metro"


----------



## pedromachado (20 Fev 2008 às 22:08)

*Apresentação*

Olá a todos!

Tenho 31 anos, vivo no concelho de Palmela e desde sempre me interessei por meteorologia e os seus fenómenos extremos... 

Mas nunca pensei que houvesse um forum como este, nem tão pouco que existiam tantas pessoas a interessarem-se por estes assuntos.

Estou deliciado com a informão que aqui é disponibilizada pelos membros deste forum.

Espero poder começar a contribuir para o enriquecimento deste forum.

Parabèns a todos.

Pedro Machado


----------



## pedromachado (20 Fev 2008 às 22:15)

Olá a todos!

Tenho 31 anos, vivo no concelho de Palmela e desde sempre me interessei por meteorologia e os seus fenómenos extremos... 

Mas nunca pensei que houvesse um forum como este, nem tão pouco que existiam tantas pessoas a interessarem-se por estes assuntos.

Estou deliciado com a informão que aqui é disponibilizada pelos membros deste forum.

Espero poder começar a contribuir para o enriquecimento deste forum.

Parabèns a todos.

Pedro Machado


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

pedromachado disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Tenho 31 anos, vivo no concelho de Palmela e desde sempre me interessei por meteorologia e os seus fenómenos extremos...
> 
> ...



É esse o espirito Pedro Machado!
Sê bem-vindo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

pedromachado disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Tenho 31 anos, vivo no concelho de Palmela e desde sempre me interessei por meteorologia e os seus fenómenos extremos...
> 
> ...




Olá, *Pedro* !
Vives no concelho de Palmela ? Não me digas que moras no Poceirão ! 
Adoro essa localidade. 
Esperamos a tua participação.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2008 às 07:54)

pedromachado disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Tenho 31 anos, vivo no concelho de Palmela e desde sempre me interessei por meteorologia e os seus fenómenos extremos...
> 
> ...



Sejas Bem-vindo pedromachado!

Como vês existem muitas pessoas interessadas neste assunto
Contamos com as tuas participações!


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

Bem vindo Pedro Machado! Palmela terra de boa "pomada" 

Contamos com as tuas participações!


----------



## Turista (21 Fev 2008 às 18:34)

Já tenho andado a "postar" há uns dias mas não tinha reparado na parte das apresentações, por isso cá vai:

Chamo-me Simão, tenho 27 anos e sou Professor no Ensino Superior. 
Embora seja de Aveiro resido actualmente em Peniche.
Sempre me interessei bastante pelos fenómenos atmosféricos, em especial pelas "trovoadas". 
Sou igualmente um grande apaixonado por Astronomia, já fiz alguns cursos amadores na área na Univ. de Aveiro e interesso-me bastante por fotografia.
Espero contribuir, na medida do possivel, para o crescimento deste Fórum que é excelente e que me revelou que em Portugal existem muitos apaixonados como eu por estas temáticas.
Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

Desejo uma boa estadia aos recentes membros a esta casa sempre cheia de emoções e de desiluções


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2008 às 19:47)

Turista disse:


> Já tenho andado a "postar" há uns dias mas não tinha reparado na parte das apresentações, por isso cá vai:
> 
> Chamo-me Simão, tenho 27 anos e sou Professor no Ensino Superior.
> Embora seja de Aveiro resido actualmente em Peniche.
> ...



Desilusões porque andamos sempre a sonhar!
Nunca estamos satisfeitos!

Mas ao mesmo tempo também temos vivido aqui grandes surpresas. E o espirito de partilha de informação persiste! O que é óptimo! Aliás, tu mesmo Turista, já partilhas connosco eclipses e tudo!

Com 27 anos e já professor do ensino superior? Isso é que é trabalhar!
Aveiro tem um curso de meteorologia fisica! Foi a minha ultima opção, mas acabei por ficar em Lisboa!


----------



## Turista (21 Fev 2008 às 23:54)

AnDré disse:


> Desilusões porque andamos sempre a sonhar!
> Nunca estamos satisfeitos!
> 
> Mas ao mesmo tempo também temos vivido aqui grandes surpresas. E o espirito de partilha de informação persiste! O que é óptimo! Aliás, tu mesmo Turista, já partilhas connosco eclipses e tudo!
> ...



Pois é a vida é feita de coisas boas e também de desilusões é claro... mas há que continuar a sonhar, sempre... 
Aveiro tem de facto um curso de meteorologia física, e o FISUA é bastante activo, quer em iniciativas de astronomia como em outras associadas mais à meteorologia. 
Quanto a dar aulas, já dou desde os 24 anos... para já corre tudo muito bem! 
E claro estarei aqui pelo fórum para partilhar o pouco que sei, e aquilo que vou aprendendo... e claro os eclipses... ehehe 
Abraços,


----------



## Nuno (22 Fev 2008 às 00:06)

Seija Bem vindo amigo Turista


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 10:18)

Bem vindo sejas a esta casa Turista!


----------



## kruden (22 Fev 2008 às 17:01)

Boas pessoal! Parabéns pelo Forum e pela informação precisa e em tempo útil. Tenho de deixar a crítica da praxe aos responsáveis pela falta de informação sobre a última grande chuvada (meteorologistas graúdos e restante media - uma amiga minha conseguiu saber a tempo da tempestade em...Espanha) 
 Bem sei que o tempo não é uma ciência exacta, mas se um leigo/interessado pode ler uma carta de prognósticos com conhecimentos de Geografia do 10º ano...
 Já agora, sou o Nuno, tenho 32. Trabalhei quase sempre na àrea do Turismo. Gosto de música, fotografia, cinema e adoro uma boa trovoada!!


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2008 às 17:05)

kruden disse:


> Boas pessoal! Parabéns pelo Forum e pela informação precisa e em tempo útil. Tenho de deixar a crítica da praxe aos responsáveis pela falta de informação sobre a última grande chuvada (meteorologistas graúdos e restante media - uma amiga minha conseguiu saber a tempo da tempestade em...Espanha)
> Bem sei que o tempo não é uma ciência exacta, mas se um leigo/interessado pode ler uma carta de prognósticos com conhecimentos de Geografia do 10º ano...
> Já agora, sou o Nuno, tenho 32. Trabalhei quase sempre na àrea do Turismo. Gosto de música, fotografia, cinema e adoro uma boa trovoada!!



Bem vindo!!  Espero que te sintas em casa nesta comunidade


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2008 às 17:05)

Sejas Bem-vindo kruden!!

Contamos com as tuas participações!


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2008 às 17:22)

Bem vindo ao Meteopt kruden


----------



## mocha (22 Fev 2008 às 17:27)

bem vindo ao forum Kruden e boa trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

Bem vindo vizinho Kruden  contamos com as tuas fotos e participação 

Nota: Olha que somos todos amadores na area da meteorologia por isso ninguém conseguiu prever a tempestade.


----------



## TiagoFCR (6 Abr 2008 às 01:25)

Boas noites a todo o fórum! Começo por dar os parabéns pela excelente qualidade do fórum! Está mesmo excelente! Já por aqui tenho passado desde algum tempo para cá e hoje finalmente resolvi registar-me!   Sou natural de Viseu mas passo grande parte do tempo em Aveiro onde estou a tirar o curso..de.. Meteorologia!..  parece que partilho com a grande maioria uma grande panca por neve!! Hehe 
Além da meteorologia gosto de futebol (Benfica como clube), ciclismo, musica, viajar… bem.. boa vida


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 10:43)

TiagoFCR disse:


> Boas noites a todo o fórum! Começo por dar os parabéns pela excelente qualidade do fórum! Está mesmo excelente! Já por aqui tenho passado desde algum tempo para cá e hoje finalmente resolvi registar-me!   Sou natural de Viseu mas passo grande parte do tempo em Aveiro onde estou a tirar o curso..de.. Meteorologia!..  parece que partilho com a grande maioria uma grande panca por neve!! Hehe
> Além da meteorologia gosto de futebol (Benfica como clube), ciclismo, musica, viajar… bem.. boa vida



Eh, eh, a parte do Benfica é que é pena 

Sê muito bem vindo a esta comunidade


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2008 às 11:11)

TiagoFCR disse:


> Boas noites a todo o fórum! Começo por dar os parabéns pela excelente qualidade do fórum! Está mesmo excelente! Já por aqui tenho passado desde algum tempo para cá e hoje finalmente resolvi registar-me!   Sou natural de Viseu mas passo grande parte do tempo em Aveiro onde estou a tirar o curso..de.. Meteorologia!..  parece que partilho com a grande maioria uma grande panca por neve!! Hehe
> Além da meteorologia gosto de futebol (Benfica como clube), ciclismo, musica, viajar… bem.. boa vida



Bem vindo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2008 às 11:26)

Bem-vindo sejas a este fórum, *Tiago* !
Ficamos à espera das tuas intervenções.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

TiagoFCR disse:


> Boas noites a todo o fórum! Começo por dar os parabéns pela excelente qualidade do fórum! Está mesmo excelente! Já por aqui tenho passado desde algum tempo para cá e hoje finalmente resolvi registar-me!   Sou natural de Viseu mas passo grande parte do tempo em Aveiro onde estou a tirar o curso..de.. Meteorologia!..  parece que partilho com a grande maioria uma grande panca por neve!! Hehe
> Além da meteorologia gosto de futebol (Benfica como clube), ciclismo, musica, viajar… bem.. boa vida



Sejas Bem-vindo Tiago!


----------



## Acauã (12 Mai 2008 às 18:09)

*Olá Amigos

Eu sou o Acauã, resido em Pernambuco, unidade federativa localizado na Região Nordeste do Brasil............

Apesar de não ser catedrático como os colegas do fórum, sou um aficcionado por meteorologia.

Espero poder aprender muito com os colegas, como também alucida-los com alguns dados, sempre que possível, da minha região e de todo Brasil.

Abraço a todos  *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2008 às 19:18)

Acauã disse:


> *Olá Amigos
> 
> Eu sou o Acauã, resido em Pernambuco, unidade federativa localizado na Região Nordeste do Brasil............
> 
> ...



Que sejas bem-vindo ! 
Espero que te sintas bem neste fórum e, sempre que possível, participa e partilha os teus dados.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2008 às 19:47)

Acauã disse:


> *Olá Amigos
> 
> Eu sou o Acauã, resido em Pernambuco, unidade federativa localizado na Região Nordeste do Brasil............
> 
> ...



Sejas Bem-vindo Acauã!


----------



## Acauã (13 Mai 2008 às 00:15)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Que sejas bem-vindo !
> Espero que te sintas bem neste fórum e, sempre que possível, participa e partilha os teus dados.







Gilmet disse:


> Sejas Bem-vindo Acauã!



*Obrigado pela receptividade dos colegas..........*

**Cidade: Garanhuns 
  -Situado no Agreste Meridional, Pernambuco
  -Sobre o Planalto da Borborema.
  -Altitude média da região 900 m .....
  -Sede municipal - 822m
  -Ponto mais alto do município: 1030 m
  -A 246 km do Litoral
  -Latitude: 8° 53′ 25″ S 
  -Longitude: 36° 29′ 34″ W 


(12/05/2008) - Temperaturas: 
Máx prevista: 19°.0 C 
Mín. prevista: 18°.6C 

 Temperatura às (19:00) 

Temperatura: 18°.9C                    

*Sensação Térmica ás 13h 

Temperatura: 19°.7C 

Velocidade do Vento em m/s: 4.8 m/s

Sensação Térmica de: 16°c

Fonte:* Inmet


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2008 às 10:43)

Bem vindo Acauã


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2008 às 00:41)

Bem-vindo mais uma região do Brasil representada no nosso forum


----------



## Fil (14 Mai 2008 às 02:15)

Bem vindo Acauã, aqui somos todos aficcionados como tu


----------



## Acauã (15 Mai 2008 às 05:20)

Fil disse:


> Bem vindo Acauã, aqui somos todos aficcionados como tu





> MSantos
> Bem-vindo mais uma região do Brasil representada no nosso forum
> 13-05-08 09:43





> vitamos
> Bem vindo Acauã



*Obrigado colegas pela recepção*

*Temperatura agora na cidade de Garanhuns, Pernambuco...Brasil: 17°.8C*


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 22:45)

Nestes últimos tempos, e apesar de uma atmosfera meteorologicamente mais estável, temos assistido ao continuo crescer do fórum!

No entanto, há exactamente mês que ninguém se apresenta aqui no tópico das apresentações!
Estão com vergonha, ou quê?


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2008 às 22:53)

Ora viva!

Também sou um membro novo deste forum! Mas acho que fiz a minha apresentação noutro tópico.

Cumprimentos aos recém-chegados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2008 às 22:56)

Boa Noite.
já ká ando á 1 mês e pouco e só hoje é que vi este tópico das apresentaçõesentão aqui vai chamo-me André tenho 21 anos acabei o curso técnico de gestão á 1 ano neste momento estou á procura do 1º emprego sempre gostei de ver o tempo e agora então cada vez gosto mais,dizem que sou louco por trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2008 às 23:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Noite.
> já ká ando á 1 mês e pouco e só hoje é que vi este tópico das apresentaçõesentão aqui vai chamo-me André tenho 21 anos acabei o curso técnico de gestão á 1 ano neste momento estou á procura do 1º emprego sempre gostei de ver o tempo e agora então cada vez gosto mais,dizem que sou louco por trovoadas



André, 21 anos, louco por trovoadas?
Estou a ter um deja vu


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2008 às 23:31)

Dou então as Boas vindas... E continuação de boa estadia no fórum...


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2008 às 23:54)

boas vindas aos novos membros, relaxe and enjoy


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2008 às 23:57)

AnDré disse:


> Nestes últimos tempos, e apesar de uma atmosfera meteorologicamente mais estável, temos assistido ao continuo crescer do fórum!
> 
> No entanto, há exactamente mês que ninguém se apresenta aqui no tópico das apresentações!
> Estão com vergonha, ou quê?



Sem dúvida AnDré! O pessoal tem andado muito envergonhado! 

Também já tinha reparado nisso, o fórum já tem 1037 membros, mas nem metade passa por aqui para fazer a sua apresentação! 

Vá lá pessoal, não dói nada (como alguém do fórum diria)!  

O passo mais díficil já foi dado, foi inscreverem-se no fórum dos apaixonados pela metereologia e áreas afins! 

Mas a todos aqueles que se tem registado, as muito boas vindas!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

É verdade!! Dou o meu exemplo, em que andei dias e dias para me registar... e não registava... ou porque não sabia bem qual o nickname, ou porque não sabia o que ia depois dizer, ou até mesmo porque achava que era uma responsabilidade demasiado grande...

Mas um dia, tomei "coragem" e disse: "É desta!"... e foi! Increvi-me e começei a postar...

O meu primeiro post, foi o empurrão! A partir daí... foi sobre rodas... depois de ganhar o hábito, até achamos piada ao facto de algum dia termos tido "alguns problemas" para começar a participar...



Fica aqui o meu apelo aos membros que nunca participaram, para começarem a participar!! Este tópico serve mesmo para isso!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2008 às 15:54)

AnDré disse:


> André, 21 anos, louco por trovoadas?
> Estou a ter um deja vu



O ke é kiseste dizer com isso


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 17:44)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O ke é kiseste dizer com isso



Olá!

Que também me chamo André, também tenho 21 anos e que também adoro trovoadas!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2008 às 18:36)

Mas que coincidênçia


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jun 2008 às 19:29)

Bem, desconhecia este tópico de apresentações e então fiz eu um... 
Para não estar a ser muito repetitivo fica aqui o link do outro post com a minha apresentação: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/um-belo-forum-2325.html#post76456


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2008 às 10:08)

Muito bem vindo a este fórum *dave*


----------



## Nortada (3 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

Boas noites a a todos,a norte ,a sul,a este,e a oeste,eu desconhecia este topico,entao eu faco uma apresentacao melhor da minha pessoa,o meu nick é Nortada,e o meu nome é Freitas ,moro no centro de lisboa (+ propriamente em santos,capital da discoteca)e tenho 32 anos ,sou um apaixonado,(como eu me aprecebi,somos todos)que sofremos da mesma doença,(metereologia)principalmente depressoes..abraços a todos


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2008 às 21:50)

Nortada disse:


> Boas noites a a todos,a norte ,a sul,a este,e a oeste,eu desconhecia este topico,entao eu faco uma apresentacao melhor da minha pessoa,o meu nick é Nortada,e o meu nome é Freitas ,moro no centro de lisboa (+ propriamente em santos,capital da discoteca)e tenho 32 anos ,sou um apaixonado,(como eu me aprecebi,somos todos)que sofremos da mesma doença,(metereologia)principalmente depressoes..abraços a todos



Bem-vindo *Nortada*!!

Um residente da zona de Santos? Ui!!
Uma grande zona de festas, sim senhor!

Pois é, aqui somos todos uns apaixonados pela meteorologia.
Desejo-te uma boa estadia por cá!
E participa!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2008 às 12:56)

Bem-vindo Nortada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2008 às 14:22)

Muito Bem vindo Nortada


----------



## vitamos (4 Jul 2008 às 15:37)

Bem vindo Nortada! Boas participações


----------



## José M. Sousa (4 Jul 2008 às 23:12)

Bom, já agora.

Eu sou madeirense, como suponho o Rog - pelo menos vive no norte da Madeira, onde ? Santana? - mas trabalho em Lisboa e vivo na zona da Penha de França


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 00:12)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Bom, já agora.
> 
> Eu sou madeirense, como suponho o Rog - pelo menos vive no norte da Madeira, onde ? Santana? - mas trabalho em Lisboa e vivo na zona da Penha de França



Pois é, o *José M. Sousa* entrou no fórum logo a matar sem qualquer apresentação!

Ainda assim, e mesmo sem participar directamente no tema "meteorologia" tem contribuído para o enriquecimento de muitos! Um obrigado por isso

Apesar de tarde, aqui ficam as minhas boas vindas ao fórum!


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2008 às 12:02)

Um bem-vindo a todos os novos membros do forum, ficamos à espera dos vossos dados meteorológicos



José M. Sousa disse:


> Bom, já agora.
> 
> Eu sou madeirense, como suponho o Rog - pelo menos vive no norte da Madeira, onde ? Santana? - mas trabalho em Lisboa e vivo na zona da Penha de França



Sim sou madeirense, de Santana.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2008 às 15:55)

Bem-vindo José M. Sousa


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jul 2008 às 19:14)

Boas vindas a todos os novos membros.

É bom ver meteoPT crescer


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 16:25)

boas tardes.sou natural e residente em castelo branco ha 47 anos,sou apaixonado pelos fenomenos metereologicos(frio e neve coisa ja rara por estes lados e trovoadas daquelas fazer vibras os vidros).nome sou o joaõ trabraho na maior empresa de telecomunicacoes de portugal,sou seguidor deste forum desde que tinha algumas semanas de existencia.para fazer os meus registos de ha varios anos ja tive varias estacoes,as + recentes tenho 1 oregon bar 122hg com 6 anos a + recente com 3 meses la cross ws 1600.vivo numa vivenda nao tive problemas par por os sensores no exterior com radion 1 esta a 3 metros do solo outro a 10 metros,quando puder tiro fotos.acho que ja chega.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 16:31)

Muito bem vindo ALBIMETEO!

Espero que se sinta sempre bem nesta nossa humilde comunidade!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2008 às 17:06)

Bem-vindo ALBIMETEO


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jul 2008 às 23:35)

Sê Muito Bem-vindo *ALBIMETEO*!


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jul 2008 às 23:47)

boas

Bem-vindo ALBIMETEO   espero então alguns registos das grandes trovoadas da tua localidade.

abraços


----------



## Breitling (23 Jul 2008 às 08:21)

Mesmo que já participei de algum fórum, me apresento para que sepais quem sou. Me chamo Luis, 43 anos, vivo em Lugo (a Galícia, Espanha), por isso Portugal é um país perto e amigável, ao que viajo sempre que tenho ocasião. Trabalho compaginando minhas duas profissões: por um lado técnico informático, e por outro instrutor de vôo. Tenho duas estações Davis funcionando neste momento em Lugo, à espera de poder ter cobertura ADSL no aeroporto de Rozas (a 12 km. de Lugo) e levar uma delas a pé de pista para poder ter dados confiáveis para a aviação. Os dados se podem ver aqui: http://meteo.aerolugo.com
Também faço parte da equipe de trabalho da rede Meteoclimatic, à qual lhes convido a todos a participar: http://www.meteoclimatic.com

Se algum de vós viaja para o norte em alguma ocasião, será bem-vindo


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 10:18)

Como não me lembro de ter dado as boas vindas antes, desejo-te que continues a participar de forma activa como até agora *Breitling*! Maiores felicidades aqui pela nossa comunidade


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

Dou-te agora as Boas-Vindas *Breitling*!! E continuação de boa estadia cá pelo fórum!


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jul 2008 às 12:10)

Bem Vindo, ALBIMETEO!

É sempre bom ter o apoio de um conterrâneo albicastrense no forum, que bem pode complementar-me. Eu tenho "apenas" 34 anos, e também sou novo no forum (desde Janeiro 2008), posso garantir-lhe que o forum é deveras empolgante e viciante para quem gosta de climatologia, meteorologia, astronomia..

Ainda não o tinha cumprimentado, dado que estive de férias em Milfontes, com temperaturas da ordem 21ºC a 25ºC, nada comparável com Castelo Branco! Que fresquinho bom..

Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 17:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem Vindo, ALBIMETEO!
> 
> É sempre bom ter o apoio de um conterrâneo albicastrense no forum, que bem pode complementar-me. Eu tenho "apenas" 34 anos, e também sou novo no forum (desde Janeiro 2008), posso garantir-lhe que o forum é deveras empolgante e viciante para quem gosta de climatologia, meteorologia, astronomia..
> 
> ...



boas tardes caro albicastrense já somos 2
mais um apaixonado pela temática da metereologia desde muito novo:

nascido e crescido em castelo branco há 48 anos feitos há dias

então um abraco conterrâneo albicastrense nós por aqui queremos


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2008 às 20:50)

sejam bem vindos ao forum
Albimeteo, isso ta quentinho por aí? o meu lado paterno é de aí perto, são miguel d´acha , so tive em castelo branco uma vez, muito animado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 22:29)

mocha disse:


> sejam bem vindos ao forum
> Albimeteo, isso ta quentinho por aí? o meu lado paterno é de aí perto, são miguel d´acha , so tive em castelo branco uma vez, muito animado.



Boas muito obrigado pelas boas vindas,quanto a S.Miguel conheco perfeitamente ainda á 3 semanas lá passei a caminho de Penamacor em servico

Quanto há cidade é 

abraco


----------



## *Dave* (30 Jul 2008 às 22:42)

Eu também conheço perfeitamente S. Miguel d'Acha, pois sou de Aldeia de Santa Margarida que fica a 4/5 km.

Assim sendo já tenho mais pessoas aqui desta zona. Teria imenso prazer em trocar dados e outras coisas mais convosco  .

Talvez me possam esclarecer também acerca do que é aquele edifício que fica logo à entrada de Castelo Branco quando se vai dos Escalos. Um edifício que tem uma rosa dos ventos na fachada....




Abraço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 23:24)

*Dave* disse:


> Eu também conheço perfeitamente S. Miguel d'Acha, pois sou de Aldeia de Santa Margarida que fica a 4/5 km.
> 
> Assim sendo já tenho mais pessoas aqui desta zona. Teria imenso prazer em trocar dados e outras coisas mais convosco  .
> 
> ...



Boas aquele edifício é estacão do Instituto de Meteorologia de Castelo Branco

Abracos


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2008 às 23:41)

sejam bem vindos ao MeteoPT
Castelo Branco já la estive umas poucas vezes mas não conheço muito, conheço melhor a Idanha-a-Nova.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Jul 2008 às 23:42)

Ok.
Obrigado pela informação 

Idanha-a-Nova? Já lá ando a estudar à 6 anos.... 


Abraço


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2008 às 09:51)

Já que se falou em Castelo Branco não podia deixar de dizer que embora não a coloque no top das cidades mais deslumbrantes, das cidades com mais oferta cultural, nas cidades com mais infrastruturas de saúde, lazer, etc... Considero uma das cidades mais agradáveis para se viver somando a totalidade dos factores! Tem uma noite jovem e alegre, uma calma muito agradável, um centro da cidade muito bem organizado...

E claro o principal aqui: é sempre bom ver aqui membros do distrito Natal dos meus pais, e de uma zona de Portugal que eu gosto particularmente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2008 às 13:53)

MSantos disse:


> sejam bem vindos ao MeteoPT
> Castelo Branco já la estive umas poucas vezes mas não conheço muito, conheço melhor a Idanha-a-Nova.



boas...pelos vistos há muita gente que já visitou a cidade ,fico contente 

Quanto há Idanha zona da raia terra dos meus pais e avós,zona muito quente nesta altura do ano,sempre entre 1ºc e 2ºc a mais que aqui na cidade

abraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2008 às 13:58)

vitamos disse:


> Já que se falou em Castelo Branco não podia deixar de dizer que embora não a coloque no top das cidades mais deslumbrantes, das cidades com mais oferta cultural, nas cidades com mais infrastruturas de saúde, lazer, etc... Considero uma das cidades mais agradáveis para se viver somando a totalidade dos factores! Tem uma noite jovem e alegre, uma calma muito agradável, um centro da cidade muito bem organizado...
> 
> E claro o principal aqui: é sempre bom ver aqui membros do distrito Natal dos meus pais, e de uma zona de Portugal que eu gosto particularmente



boas VITAMOS agredeco tambem os elogios pela cidade 

abraco


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 14:00)

De facto esta é uma zona de extremos, muito quente no Verão e muito fria no Inverno... 

Abraço


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2008 às 15:05)

*Dave* disse:


> De facto esta é uma zona de extremos, muito quente no Verão e muito fria no Inverno...
> 
> Abraço



Concordo Dave!

Se bem que tenho a sensação que Castelo Branco já foi bem mais de extremos que actualmente, tenho memória de se ultrapassar facilmente os 40ºC no passado assim como descer dos 0ºC no Inverno. Penso que talvez a Barragem de Sta Águeda a 15kms N tenha amenizado um pouco o clima por aqui, não muito, talvez 0.4ºC, não induziu maior frequência de nevoeiros mas no local ocorrem trovoadas com maior frequência. A barragem de Idanha-a-Nova (Marechal Carmona) a 30kms NE e a do Pisco (S.Vicente) a uns 20km N, são bem mais antigas. Mas penso que a construção da nova barragem do Alvito até 2012, cuja cota irá passar a menos de 10 kms SW/W de Castelo Branco e dada a sua grande extensão poderá influenciar ainda mais o clima da região, tornando-o mais ameno, com trovoadas mais fortes e com maior frequência de nevoeiros. Conheço o projecto, a extensão e as cotas da nova barragem, uma vez que trabalho nos SMAS.

Até era bastante interessante criar-se um tópico para se discutir estas coisas dos microclimas relacionados ou não com alterações ambientais causadas pelo homem (florestação, incendios, efeitos ilha urbanos, barragens, rios, orientações de montanha, brisas ou ventos favoráveis).

É bom saber que temos vários membros (eu, ALBIMETEO, DAVE, Vitamos, André,...) conhecedores desta região que tem como muitas outras um encanto especial e uma história milenar.

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 16:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Concordo Dave!
> 
> Se bem que tenho a sensação que Castelo Branco já foi bem mais de extremos que actualmente, tenho memória de se ultrapassar facilmente os 40ºC no passado assim como descer dos 0ºC no Inverno. Penso que talvez a Barragem de Sta Águeda a 15kms N tenha amenizado um pouco o clima por aqui, não muito, talvez 0.4ºC, não induziu maior frequência de nevoeiros mas no local ocorrem trovoadas com maior frequência. A barragem de Idanha-a-Nova (Marechal Carmona) a 30kms NE e a do Pisco (S.Vicente) a uns 20km N, são bem mais antigas. Mas penso que a construção da nova barragem do Alvito até 2012, cuja cota irá passar a menos de 10 kms SW/W de Castelo Branco e dada a sua grande extensão poderá influenciar ainda mais o clima da região, tornando-o mais ameno, com trovoadas mais fortes e com maior frequência de nevoeiros. Conheço o projecto, a extensão e as cotas da nova barragem, uma vez que trabalho nos SMAS.
> 
> ...



Na terra onde moro é raro o Inverno, desde há 4/5 anos em que a temperatura não desce abaixo dos 0 ºC (vou várias vezes para a escola às 7:30 da manhã e fontes, etc... está tudo congelado. No Verão as temperaturas rondam os 37 ºC ás 5 horas da tarde (não me admira que ás 2 ou 3 da tarde a temperatura não chegue aos 40 ºC )... mas só posso falar de máximas quando vier a minha estação de temperatura.

A norte tenho uma verdadeira barreira natural.... Estrela, Gardunha e Malcata, provavelmente isso terá algo a ver com isto .

É bom haver alguma gente desta zona  ! Até para comparação de dos, etc...



Abraço


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2008 às 16:33)

*Dave* disse:


> Na terra onde moro é raro o Inverno, desde há 4/5 anos em que a temperatura não desce abaixo dos 0 ºC (vou várias vezes para a escola às 7:30 da manhã e fontes, etc... está tudo congelado. No Verão as temperaturas rondam os 37 ºC ás 5 horas da tarde (não me admira que ás 2 ou 3 da tarde a temperatura não chegue aos 40 ºC )...



Aqui em Castelo Branco, o efeito ilha urbano acresce a temperatura no Inverno na ordem de uns 2ºC ou mais quando está céu limpo, de modo que, em torno da cidade, embora com menor altitude a paisagem apresenta-se quase sempre com geada de manhã, em especial do lado Norte virado para a S.Gardunha e Estrela. Já quando chove, a diferença é mínima ou até menor respeitando o gradiente vertical (altitude). Lembro-me de um Inverno em 1982/83 em que o gelo acumulou 1 semana inteira (10cm de espessura numa piscina aguentando o peso de um adulto), tendo terminado este ciclo com um nevão de 2 ou 3 dias. Boas recordações..


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 16:46)

Paulo H disse:


> Aqui em Castelo Branco, o efeito ilha urbano acresce a temperatura no Inverno na ordem de uns 2ºC ou mais quando está céu limpo, de modo que, em torno da cidade, embora com menor altitude a paisagem apresenta-se quase sempre com geada de manhã, em especial do lado Norte virado para a S.Gardunha e Estrela. Já quando chove, a diferença é mínima ou até menor respeitando o gradiente vertical (altitude). Lembro-me de um Inverno em 1982/83 em que o gelo acumulou 1 semana inteira (10cm de espessura numa piscina aguentando o peso de um adulto), tendo terminado este ciclo com um nevão de 2 ou 3 dias. Boas recordações..



Por aqui só me lembro de ter nevado 2 vezes... uma quando tinha 7 anos em 1997 ou 1998 e outra em 2006 ou 2007.

Se o Paulo H diz que  em 1982/83 nevou quer dizer que o espaço temporal entre cada nevão está a diminuir, sendo então esta zona cada vez mais uma zona de extremos  .
VIVA A BEIRA BAIXA


Abraço


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2008 às 17:21)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui só me lembro de ter nevado 2 vezes... uma quando tinha 7 anos em 1997 ou 1998 e outra em 2006 ou 2007.
> 
> Se o Paulo H diz que  em 1982/83 nevou quer dizer que o espaço temporal entre cada nevão está a diminuir, sendo então esta zona cada vez mais uma zona de extremos  .
> VIVA A BEIRA BAIXA
> ...



Tem nevado pouco e com pouca frequência em média 2 ou 3 vezes cada 10 anos. Às vezes é preciso estar atento, em especial quando cai água/neve, noutras tem ocorrido num ou noutro aguaceiro de madrugada, estando a maior parte das pessoas dormindo. No ano passado, vi nevar 5min no meu bairro e a temperatura nem sequer fazia desconfiar, estariam uns 4 ou 5ºC às 17h, a única justificação que tenho para tal é que certamente a humidade relativa estaria muito baixa, provavelmente abaixo de 35% e sem vento no decorrer daquele aguaceiro passageiro. Nas serranias à volta sim nevou bastante, mas actuam como barreira de condensação fragmentando bastante as nuvens que por aqui deviam passar.


----------



## Iced (5 Ago 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia! Sou natural do Porto, tenho 25 anos e sou interno de Saúde Pública. As minhas origens são de Trás-os-Montes, nomeadamente Vinhais e Vimioso, terras com os seus encantos próprios mas cada vez mais abandonadas (pelo Homem pois a Natureza estará lá sempre...). A área com mais interesse do fórum para mim, tanto a nível pessoal como profissional, é a Climatologia.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2008 às 11:46)

Iced disse:


> Bom dia! Sou natural do Porto, tenho 25 anos e sou interno de Saúde Pública. As minhas origens são de Trás-os-Montes, nomeadamente Vinhais e Vimioso, terras com os seus encantos próprios mas cada vez mais abandonadas (pelo Homem pois a Natureza estará lá sempre...). A área com mais interesse do fórum para mim, tanto a nível pessoal como profissional, é a Climatologia.
> 
> Um abraço a todos.



Muito bem-vindo ao MeteoPT Iced


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 11:54)

Iced disse:


> Bom dia! Sou natural do Porto, tenho 25 anos e sou interno de Saúde Pública. As minhas origens são de Trás-os-Montes, nomeadamente Vinhais e Vimioso, terras com os seus encantos próprios mas cada vez mais abandonadas (pelo Homem pois a Natureza estará lá sempre...). A área com mais interesse do fórum para mim, tanto a nível pessoal como profissional, é a Climatologia.
> 
> Um abraço a todos.



Sê então, muito Bem-Vindo *Iced*!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

Muito bem vindo Iced  não tenhas problemas em fazer perguntas ao pessoal caso tenhas dúvidas de alguma coisa 

E claro, contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2008 às 15:32)

Bem-vindo sejas ao MeteoPT, *Iced*.


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2008 às 15:46)

Muito bem vindo Iced!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 17:02)

Pois  BEM-VINDO!!


----------



## witch (11 Ago 2008 às 00:08)

Olá, sou espanhola, lamento nao falar portugues, me ha gostado vostro forum e desejo conhecer melhor vosso pais.
Eu pondei fotos de nuvems, paisagems e cidades. 

SaludaÇao!!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 00:11)

Muito Bem-Vinda ao Fórum *witch*!!

Venham então essas fotos!


----------



## witch (11 Ago 2008 às 00:23)

Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 00:47)

Bem vinda witch


----------



## *Dave* (11 Ago 2008 às 01:06)

witch disse:


> Olá, sou espanhola, lamento nao falar portugues, me ha gostado vostro forum e desejo conhecer melhor vosso pais.
> Eu pondei fotos de nuvems, paisagems e cidades.
> 
> SaludaÇao!!!



Bem vinda a este fórum !




STAY


----------



## witch (11 Ago 2008 às 02:27)

Muito obrigada.  Se falo pouco é porque não sei nada de português, estou a aprender... (Enquanto, escrevo-vos todo ésto com a ajuda de um tradutor) :assobio: ...mas entendo-vos perfeitamente 
Em quanto tenha um momento começo a subir fotos
Procurava autocarros a praia dás maÇas e não os encontrei,.......  mas encontrei este foro de casualidade, e fez-me muita ilusão. Gostaria de conhecer mais Portugal, já que o pouco que vi me encantou e ademais somos vizinhos.

Saludos!


----------



## mocha (11 Ago 2008 às 09:09)

bem vinda ao forum witch


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2008 às 09:48)

Bem-Vinda ao Forum Witch, espero que gostes deste forum e que possas conhecer melhor Portugal


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2008 às 09:52)

Muito bem vinda Witch!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2008 às 11:29)

Muito bem-vinda Witch!


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2008 às 23:40)

Muito Bem-Vinda ao Fórum witch


----------



## necman (28 Ago 2008 às 19:05)

Olá a todos o meu nome  é Alvaro e como sempre gostei destas coisas, cá estou apesar de ser um leigo na materia espero contribuir para que esta comunidade fique cada vez melhor. Moro em Paços de Ferreira a 423m altitude. 
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 19:26)

Ora Sê então muito Bem-Vindo *necman*!


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Bem-vindo, Alvaro!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos NECMAN E ALVARO


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2008 às 21:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos NECMAN E ALVARO



não são a mesma pessoa?

Sejas bem vindo ao forum, registaste num bom dia , vai dando noticias necman/Alvaro


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 22:38)

mocha disse:


> não são a mesma pessoa?
> 
> Sejas bem vindo ao forum, registaste num bom dia , vai dando noticias necman/Alvaro



Agora já não entendo nada .

Então que sejas bem-vindo membro com o registo mais recente (), a este fórum fantástico!


ABRAÇO


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 23:07)

*Dave* disse:


> Agora já não entendo nada .
> 
> Então que sejas bem-vindo membro com o registo mais recente (), a este fórum fantástico!
> 
> ...



Necman e o nickname do Álvaro...
Compreenderam!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 09:32)

Bem vindo *necman* contamos com a tua participação!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Ago 2008 às 10:50)

Bem vindos NECMAN e WITCH!


Álvaro (NECMAN), bem vindo! Já conheço Paços de Ferreira (capital do móvel), fui a um casamento de um amigo meu entre Penamaior e Meixomil (era Cô, julgo eu), e tem uma paisagem muito bonita, em especial vista de uma igreja do alto de um monte que há por lá! Tive ocasião de provar vinho verde tinto..  
O clima, por aí é algo húmido, pois assim que o Sol se pôs, a relva ficou logo, logo orvalhada!

WITCH, bem vinda! Ainda não conheço Madrid, mas decerto é uma cidade muito bonita com todos os jardins, monumentos e história, tem um clima já bem continental, que poderia assemelhar-se algo a Vila Real ou Bragança embora mais quente no Verão! Vivo em Castelo Branco a 100km NW de Cáceres ou 325km SW de Madrid, compreendo muito bem o espanhol (Castelhano). Castelo Branco, tem um clima mais ameno que Madrid, é mais Mediterrânico de feição continental! Também estou inscrito no forum de meteorologia em Espanha, mas não tenho tempo para tudo!


Abraço ao dois!


----------



## Ike (6 Set 2008 às 15:49)

Olá a todos.

Chamo-me Tiago tenho 31 anos e moro no Terreiro um lugar perto do Castelo do Bode, no concelho de Tomar.

Há muito tempo que tinha nos favoritos este fórum (já não me recordo o que me levou a procurá-lo, talvez um furacão) e nos últimos dias tenho passado bastante tempo por aqui, essencialmente no sub fórum do Tempo Tropical, mas não só, também no Seguimento Meteorológico, e até ontem andei a ver algumas das vossas Estações Meteorológicas e a ver como construíam as RS para as mesmas e até fiquei com vontade de eu próprio ter uma. 

No entanto sou um completo leigo no que diz respeito à Meteorologia, o que eu faço profissionalmente não tem nada a ver (sou Técnico Oficial de Contas), mas sempre me fascinaram os fenómenos naturais especialmente tornados e furações, e daí também a escolha do meu nick, Ike, já que o tenho vindo a seguir desde a sua nascença e é agora um Grande Furacão de Cat. 3. 

Já que estava a vir aqui todos os dias, e depois de confirmar que a comunidade era bastante simpática resolvi registar-me.

Já aprendi alguma coisa e espero vir a aprender muito mais, mas por ser um leigo não estranhem perguntas dignas de um noob na matéria.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 15:56)

Ike disse:


> Já que estava a vir aqui todos os dias, e depois de confirmar que a comunidade era bastante simpática resolvi registar-me.
> 
> Já aprendi alguma coisa e espero vir a aprender muito mais, mas por ser um leigo não estranhem perguntas dignas de um noob na matéria.



E fez muito bem em registar-se!
Desde já, seja muito bem vindo ao fórum onde se fala do tempo, não para criar conversas de ocasião, mas porque se gosta mesmo!

E não se iniba de fazer perguntas e de ir participando!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2008 às 16:34)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao fórum *Ike*!


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2008 às 20:33)

Bem vindo ao fórum!



> No entanto sou um completo leigo no que diz respeito à Meteorologia



Aqui aprende depressa! Acredite, pois sei o que estou a dizer...


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2008 às 20:57)

Bem-vindo Ike


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2008 às 21:19)

Bem vindo aqui ao foro meteoloucos


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2008 às 23:27)

Ike disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Chamo-me Tiago tenho 31 anos e moro no Terreiro um lugar perto do Castelo do Bode, no concelho de Tomar.
> (...)


Bem-vindo ao fórum *Ike*! 

Não te preocupes em ser leigo na Meteorologia, porque o bichinho da Meteorologia já tu tens. 
Verás que se fores acompanhando o fórum aprenderás decerto muita coisa!

Mais um membro de *Tomar*!


----------



## Ike (7 Set 2008 às 01:04)

Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas.


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2008 às 10:42)

Muito bem vindo Ike!


----------



## Earthling (24 Set 2008 às 19:36)

Ola!

Sou o Basilio Rocha, estudo no IST em lisboa e sou quase quase eng. civil  (faltam 3 cadeiras )

Tenho 26 anos e sou de Vila Franca de Xira.


Sou fanatico por tornados e furacoes!!! e adoro meteorologia!


Grande abraço!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2008 às 19:40)

Earthling disse:


> Ola!
> 
> Sou o Basilio Rocha, estudo no IST em lisboa e sou quase quase eng. civil  (faltam 3 cadeiras )
> 
> ...




Ora Sê então Muito Bem-Vindo a esta excelente comunidade *Earthling*!!


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2008 às 19:48)

Bem-vindo Earthling


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 21:21)

Sê bem vindo _*Earthling*_


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2008 às 21:32)

Bem vindo Earthling contamos contigo


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2008 às 21:35)

Bem-vindo *Earthling*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2008 às 21:42)

Bem-vindo ao fórum, *Earthling*!


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Bem-vindo Earthling


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2008 às 01:14)

Bem vindo  ao MeteoPT *Earthling*


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2008 às 09:54)

Bem vindo *Earthling*


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2008 às 12:28)

Bem-vindo Earthling


----------



## Earthling (25 Set 2008 às 16:55)

muito obrigado!!


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2008 às 12:30)

Bem vindo Earthling


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Set 2008 às 22:38)

Olá. Chamo-me Manuel Brito. Sou de Faro. 
Bem a meteorologia interessa-me por isso decidi registar-me neste fórum e espero alargar os meus conhecimentos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 23:04)

Bem-vindo Manuel Brito. Mais um algarvio meteolouco


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 23:05)

Bem vindo Manuel Brito contamos com a tua participação


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2008 às 23:07)

Bem-vindo, *Manuel Brito*!!


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Set 2008 às 23:08)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2008 às 02:52)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, Manuel Brito


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2008 às 07:11)

Sê Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT, *Manuel Brito*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Set 2008 às 09:12)

Bem-vindo ao meteopt, *Manuel Brito*. 
Parece que trabalhas num aeroporto; talvez tenha sido isso que te despertou o interesse pela meteorologia.


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2008 às 11:15)

Bem vindo Manuel Brito! E assim vai crescendo a nossa comunidade...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2008 às 21:40)

Bem-Vindo Manuel Brito, e esta comunidade cada dia que passa vai crescendo


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2008 às 22:49)

Bem Vindo Manuel Brito


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Sê muito bem vindo *Manuel Brito* , vejo que entras-te cheio de força para participar  continua assim .


Abraço


----------



## aceCarvalho (5 Out 2008 às 15:37)

Ora viva. Chamo-me André Esteves de Carvalho e sou responsável pela estação meteorológica de Manteigas (weather.no.sapo.pt). 

Esta estação existe desde Março de 2004 e recebeu uma webcam em 2006.
Recentemente criei um blog onde vou contando a história deste projecto: http://estacaometeomanteigas.blogspot.com/.

Após alguns convites para entrar neste fórum é com muito gosto que o faço, apesar de saber que terei bem menos tempo do que o desejado para participar.

Abç

André Esteves de Carvalho

weather.no.sapo.pt


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2008 às 16:06)

Bem-vindo *aceCarvalho*.

Já por várias vezes a sua estação foi referenciada aqui no fórum.
Principalmente em dias em que a neve anda bem perto de Manteigas, (anda sempre tudo a ver se já se vê neve na webcam da estação)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2008 às 16:25)

Bem vindo acecarvalho a este fórum, o seu site é todos os dias com visita obrigatória e por vezes mais de uma vez.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2008 às 16:51)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT *aceCarvalho*!!

O teu site foi um dos primeiros que comecei a visitar... ainda em principios de 2006


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2008 às 16:51)

Bem-vindo!!
*AceCarvalho*
Contamos com a tua participaçao


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2008 às 18:13)

aceCarvalho disse:


> Ora viva. Chamo-me André Esteves de Carvalho e sou responsável pela estação meteorológica de Manteigas (weather.no.sapo.pt).
> 
> Esta estação existe desde Março de 2004 e recebeu uma webcam em 2006.
> Recentemente criei um blog onde vou contando a história deste projecto: http://estacaometeomanteigas.blogspot.com/.
> ...




Olá, André Carvalho. 
Conheço e visito o teu site desde a sua abertura, sei da história da estação, da divulgação na rádio e a entrevista, soube da colocação da câmara em 2006, portanto posso dizer-te que conheço muito bem o teu site.
Agradecemos todos a tua participação por aqui, visto considerar os teus dados muito fiáveis e a utilização da tua estação muito interessante.

És muito bem-vindo por aqui e esperamos que participes regularmente.


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2008 às 09:25)

Muito bem vindo aceCarvalho! Também eu acompanho já há muito tempo (antes ainda de conhecer este fórum) os dados da tua estação! É bom podermos contar com a tua participação


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2008 às 13:09)

Bem-Vindo aceCarvalho


----------



## *Dave* (6 Out 2008 às 14:23)

Muito bem vindo *aceCarvalho*


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2008 às 00:11)

Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT aceCarvalho 
Espero que te sintas em casa


----------



## aceCarvalho (7 Out 2008 às 00:30)

Com tamanha recepção, claro que já me estou a sentir em casa.
Obrigado a todos.

André Esteves de Carvalho

weather.no.sapo.pt


----------



## joaoleitao (8 Out 2008 às 02:29)

*Olá a todos*

Bem, isto pelos vistos tem que se fazer uma apresentação por isso cá vai.

Pois então...vim parar aqui a este forum por acaso procurando uma estação meteorológica, ..., e pronto, sou o João, sou um pouco de Lisboa, Portimão e Évora. 

Moro e trabalho no sudeste de Marrocos na cidade de Erfoud.

e pronto já está.  obrigado


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2008 às 07:19)

Olá *joaoleitao*, Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT!!

Muitos de nós (incluindo eu) entrámos aqui por acaso...


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2008 às 09:02)

Bem vindo *joaoleitao*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2008 às 09:35)

Muito bem-vindo Joaoleitao.


----------



## trepkos (10 Out 2008 às 16:01)

Olá, sou novo aqui, e nos meus tempos vagos além de outras coisas gosto de observar e sinto grande interesse pela atmosfera, sempre tive esse fascínio, sempre q posso lá vou ver umas tempestades, tenho 19 anos e sou de Montemor-o-Novo.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2008 às 16:06)

Bem-vindos joaoleitao e trepkos


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 16:12)

Bem vindo *trepkos*! Montemor o Novo conheço das palavras de uma amiga natural daí e de um breve café durante uma viagem, numas bombas de gasolina! Que a tua chegada ao fórum seja marcada por um fim de semana de animação por aí


----------



## trepkos (10 Out 2008 às 16:27)

vitamos disse:


> Bem vindo *trepkos*! Montemor o Novo conheço das palavras de uma amiga natural daí e de um breve café durante uma viagem, numas bombas de gasolina! Que a tua chegada ao fórum seja marcada por um fim de semana de animação por aí


 
Montemor é uma terra que merece ser visitada, é linda 

Quanto ao fim de semana espero q sim, quero ver se vejo algo de jeito


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 18:00)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT, *trepkos*!!! 

Contamos com a tua participação, relatando aí de Montemor-o-Novo


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 18:04)

Bem-Vindo trepkos 

mais um do Alto Alentejo...


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 20:45)

Sê muito bem vindo *trepkos*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 22:21)

Dou as boas-vindas a quem ainda não dei  e claro, contamos com a vossa participação para o crescimento desta porreira comunidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2008 às 23:29)

Que sejam bem-vindos os novos membros e que tenham uma boa estadia por cá.


----------



## Hazores (11 Out 2008 às 01:49)

olá

sou dos azores, mais concretamente da ilha terceira, angra do heroismo.

como cá é preciso estar sempre atento ao tempo que irá fazer, pois faz as 4 estações num dia, para qualquer actividade é bom estar prevenido.

sou apena um mero curioso destas coisas, embora teha tido uma cadeira de clima e meteorolgia no meu curso, nunca se aprenda grande coisa mais já vai dando para ter umas noções.

espero aprender algumas coisas e espero tambem contribuir com alguma coisa muito pequena que seja..

um abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Out 2008 às 01:53)

boas


um bem haja a todos os novos membros

abraços


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2008 às 02:03)

Bem vindos, a todos os novos membros
espero que se sintam bem integrados neste forum, e que comentem


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 10:47)

Muito Bem-Vindo *Hazores*!! Mais um Membro das Ilhas!


----------



## vitamos (11 Out 2008 às 12:50)

bem vindo Hazores!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Bem vindo HAZORES terra de grandes contrastes quanto ao clima


----------



## Jopiro (11 Out 2008 às 18:05)

Olá a todos sou o Jopiro estou normalmente em Lisboa mas faço umas incursões por Vendas Novas de vez em quando.
Além de Meteolouco também sou radioamador.
Cumprimentos a a toda a comunidade metereologa.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2008 às 18:13)

Bem-vindos *Hazores* e *Jopiro*


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2008 às 18:14)

Bem-vindo *Jopiro*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *Jopiro*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2008 às 22:02)

As minhas boas vindas aos novos membros.


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2008 às 22:46)

Olá. Eu já cá estou há algum tempo, mas de qualquer maneira apresento-me:

Eu sou o Frank_Tornado  moro em Corroios, uma vila com gente simpática. Desde que nasci esta foi sempre a minha casa  

Gosto muito de fazer acompanhamentos de situações meteorológicas, e também de fazer foto-reportagens e ainda alguns filmes. Desde pequeno que tenho este gosto por meteorologia.

Gosto bastante deste fórum, primeiro porque o pessoal daqui é 5*, segundo porque existe sempre aqui o espírito de partilha (neste caso, de informações), e terceiro, porque é uma oportunidade que encontrei para me integrar mais nesta área.

Vale SEMPRE a pena observar o que a Natureza tem para nos mostrar.


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2008 às 09:38)

Ora então sê bem vindo Frank_Tornado!


----------



## raposo_744 (16 Out 2008 às 10:33)

Viva
Só agora dei com este tópico e aqui estou a apresentar-me.
Vivo em Lisboa, não entendo nada de meteorologia ,mas este assunto fascina-me.Já por aqui andava a coscuvilhar e acabei por me  registar. O que posso dizer sobre o FÓRUM? É muito útil ,com excelente informação e membros com  nível de conhecimento muito elevado.


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2008 às 11:00)

Sê bem vindo raposo_744!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2008 às 16:27)

*Frank_Tornado*, dou-te então agora as Boas-Vindas e desejo uma boa continuação neste Fórum

*raposo_744*, sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Bem-vindos *Frank_Tornado*, e *raposo_744*


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Sê bem vindo *raposo_744*


----------



## PDias (24 Out 2008 às 13:45)

Olá boa tarde a todos, sou o Paulo, tenho 36 anos e vivo numa aldeia chamada Casais Galêgos(168 mts) que fica no concelho de Alenquer e muito próxima da Serra de Montejunto (o meu avatar é a vista que tenho de minha casa para a Serra de Montejunto), sou um apaixonado pela natureza e tenho bastante interesse na área da meteoroologia e fenómenos a ela associados apesar de ter poucos conhecimentos. Já consulto este fórum à cerca de um ano, já aprendi aqui algumas coisas e hei-de aprender mais, já que aqui se encontra muita informação e users com bastante conhecimento, tenho a sensação (poderá ser um delirio) que este fórum futuramente poderá ter mais informação e utilidade que o próprio IM ( se não tiver já mais com a quantidade de estações amadoras que existem e nos transmitem os dados de todo o país).Espero por altura do Natal ter possibilidades de comprar a Oregon WMR 100 para poder transmitir os meus dados. Quando tiver mais tempo e aprender, irei postar umas fotos do meu ponto de observação.Gosto de todas as estações do ano, mas tenho um grande fascinio por neve e vento.Agora despeço-me com um grande abraço a todos os users deste grandioso fórum.


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2008 às 14:11)

Ora viva PDias e bem vindo a este fórum! Conheço mais ou menos essa zona porque já estive a viver por 9 meses em Dois Portos e acordava todos os dias com  Montejunto à vista (quando não havia nevoeiro)!

Contamos com a tua participação


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Muito bem-vindo PDias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2008 às 14:29)

Bem-vindo ao fórum, *PDias*. 
Contamos com a tua participação e os teus dados.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2008 às 14:47)

bem-vindo ao meteoPT *PDias*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 00:21)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT *PDias*!!


----------



## PDias (26 Out 2008 às 09:34)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

Boa noite a todos, queria dizer que acho este forúm espectacular, descobri o forúm em Janeiro deste ano e desde ai que o sigo, resolvi registar-me hoje depois de tanto tempo.
 Bem vou apresentar-me sou o JoãoPT e tenho 14 anos, vivo em Rio de Mouro, mas vivi maior parte da minha vida na Amadora.
 Comecei a seguir o tempo á 2 anos e desde ai que fiquei um aficcionado pela metereologia.
 Espero poder ser util porque há muita coisa que ainda não percebo tão bem na metereologia


----------



## *Dave* (4 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

Bem vindo 

Vais ver que vais aprender muitas coisas novas e muito depressa


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

Obrigado DAVE


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

JoãoPT disse:


> Boa noite a todos, queria dizer que acho este forúm espectacular, descobri o forúm em Janeiro deste ano e desde ai que o sigo, resolvi registar-me hoje depois de tanto tempo.
> Bem vou apresentar-me sou o JoãoPT e tenho 14 anos, vivo em Rio de Mouro, mas vivi maior parte da minha vida na Amadora.
> Comecei a seguir o tempo á 2 anos e desde ai que fiquei um aficcionado pela metereologia.
> Espero poder ser util porque há muita coisa que ainda não percebo tão bem na metereologia



Bem-vindo *JoãoPT*!
Não te preocupes por haver muita coisa na meteorologia que não percebes.
Afinal ninguém a percebe na sua totalidade.
O importante é que não te deixes inibir, participes, e vás aprendendo com o fórum!

Mais um membro da linha de Sintra.
Qualquer dia temos um membro a representar cada estação do comboio da CP.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 21:44)

AnDré disse:


> Bem-vindo *JoãoPT*!
> Não te preocupes por haver muita coisa na meteorologia que não percebes.
> Afinal ninguém a percebe na sua totalidade.
> O importante é que não te deixes inibir, participes, e vás aprendendo com o fórum!
> ...



 Obrigado a todos, e por acaso o comboio passa mesmo a frente da minha casa


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

Bem-vindo *JoãoPT*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

JoãoPT disse:


> Obrigado a todos, e por acaso o comboio passa mesmo a frente da minha casa



Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *JoãoPT*!! Mais um Membro com 14 anos (tal como eu)!

Já te deves ter apercebido que eu tenho um "fraquinho" por esse meio de transporte


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

Bem vindo JoãoPT!

Provavelmente serás dos mais jovens "meteoloucos" do Fórum!

"É de pequenino que se torce o pepino"

Força

P.S. - quanto ao GilMet, já fala como um veterano


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

Bem-vindo JoãoPT


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *JoãoPT*!! Mais um Membro com 14 anos (tal como eu)!
> 
> Já te deves ter apercebido que eu tenho um "fraquinho" por esse meio de transporte



Mais uma vez obrigado a todos e Gilmet eu também tenho um fraquinho por esse meio de transporte


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 10:26)

Muito bem vindo JoãoPT! Contamos com a tua participação! 


PS: Relembro aos membros que se iniciaram no MeteoPT agora, para passarem por este tópico quando começam a postar. Não é por "bisbilhotice" sobre as vossas vidas, nem queremos saber nada de muito particular vosso... Mas é sempre interessante saber quem são os nossos membros e como tomaram conhecimento aqui da "casa". Para sermos sempre uma melhor "casa"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

JoãoPT disse:


> Boa noite a todos, queria dizer que acho este forúm espectacular, descobri o forúm em Janeiro deste ano e desde ai que o sigo, resolvi registar-me hoje depois de tanto tempo.
> Bem vou apresentar-me sou o JoãoPT e tenho 14 anos, vivo em Rio de Mouro, mas vivi maior parte da minha vida na Amadora.
> Comecei a seguir o tempo á 2 anos e desde ai que fiquei um aficcionado pela metereologia.
> Espero poder ser util porque há muita coisa que ainda não percebo tão bem na metereologia



Muito bem-vindo sejas, *João*. 
É óptimo perceber que os mais jovens se interessam por estas coisas; cada vez mais se revelam por cá.

Não penses que a minha idade é muito por aí além, também sou dos mais novos por cá, apesar de já ser um pouco mais «antigo» nesta casa; tenho 16 anos e já cá ando há quase 2. 
Espero que desfrutes deste fórum e esperamos a tua participação e os teus dados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

Muito Bem Vindo JoãoPT, e a nossa comunidade lá vai crescendo


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Obrigado Chasing e Daniel


----------



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 16:10)

*Apresentação maar3amt.*

Olá a todos o meu nome é Márcio Rodrigues tenho 23 anos sou de Vila Meã (Amarante) sou o admin do site gforum.tv, os meus tempos livres dedico á programação e inovação web, sou um apaixonado por novas tecnologias e tudo o que elas englobam e pois claro tenho uma especial admiração e interesse por meteorologia e previsões meteorológicas. 


Um grande abraço 
Márcio Rodrigues


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

Bem-vindo sejas ao MeteoPT, *maar3amt*. 
Pelos vistos já estás familiarizado com fóruns, interessas-te pela informática e pelas novas tecnologias, o que é óptimo.
Vais adorar cá estar; aqui pratica-se muito essa relação entre a meteorologia e as novas tecnologias, transmissão de dados para a Internet e etc.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

Bem vindo *maar3amt* 

Vais gostar deste fórum


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 19:23)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *maar3amt*!!


Quem é que não gosta do MeteoPT??


----------



## trepkos (12 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

A área de meteo é dada com alguma profundidade no 10º ano em Geografia na Área de Humanidades, eu dei


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

Bem-Vindo maar3amt
Espero que gostes deste simpático forum


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2008 às 10:04)

Bem-Vindo *maar3amt*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

maar3amt bem-Vindo à família meteopt


----------



## Maglor (19 Nov 2008 às 16:53)

Olá a todos,

sou o Bruno!

A Meteo faz parte da minha vida! Sou Obs. Meteo., IM.

Abraço e bons fóruns!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

Maglor disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> sou o Bruno!
> 
> ...



Olá e bem-vindo, *Bruno* ! 
Vais adorar este fórum, acredita.


*LPFL* = Aeroporto/Aeródromo das Flores ???

Digo eu, já que conheço os códigos de vários aeroportos e este parece-me o das Flores, pela nomenclatura em si.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

Maglor disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> sou o Bruno!
> 
> ...




Sê bem vindo


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

Muito bem vindo *Maglor*


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2008 às 17:45)

Maglor disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> sou o Bruno!
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## Maglor (19 Nov 2008 às 18:21)

Sim, aeroporto das Flores, Açores 



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá e bem-vindo, *Bruno* !
> Vais adorar este fórum, acredita.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

Maglor disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> sou o Bruno!
> 
> ...




Muito Bem Vindo ao METEOPT, espero que gostes e participa


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 19:00)

Maglor disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> sou o Bruno!
> 
> ...



Haja alguém do grupo Ocidental dos Açores que goste de meteorologia!

Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Contamos com a tua participação!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *Maglor*!!


----------



## NGuedes (30 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

Bons dias a todos.

Sou o Nuno, tenho 22 anos e estou a morar na Amadora.
Apesar de ser leigo no assunto gosto de observar alguns fenomenos metereologicos.

Já andei a vasculhar o fórum e não é a primeira vez que me faz coçar aquele bixinho de ter uma pequena estação... Mas depois sei que não a vou conseguir montar em condições ideais pois não possuo espaço para tal fora de casa.

Finalizando, acho que o fórum está bem organizado e permite uma facil navegação no mesmo.

Continuem assim.
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## jonya4 (30 Nov 2008 às 13:17)

Olá a todos.

Chamo-me João Ribeiro e sou de Mem Martins junto de Sintra (mais um para representar uma estação da CP ). 
Tenho 29 anos e desde sempre me apaixonei por questões relacionadas com a Natureza (licenciado em Ciências da Natureza )
Infelizmente tenho que admitir que não percebo muito de questões relacionadas com a meteorologia, mas aprende-se até morrer 

Cumps


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 18:59)

Sejam ambos Muito Bem-Vindos ao MeteoPT!


----------



## Almeida (1 Dez 2008 às 19:16)

Boas , sou o Marco , tenho 17 e Vivo na zona de Leiria . Desde criança me fascino pela meteorologia .

Infelizmente não tenho um conhecimento fantástico sobre esta ciencia mas uma pessoa está sempre disposta a aprender 
aaah , posso dizer que sou um total adepto da neve e do frio 

Cumps *


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 20:46)

Ena! Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos *Almeida* e *robtor*!!


----------



## *Dave* (1 Dez 2008 às 20:47)

Sejam bem vindos


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

Bem-vindos ao meteoPT


----------



## houston (2 Dez 2008 às 02:33)

aproveitando para fazer a minha apresentação....Chamo me Nuno, tenho 18 anos e vivo na zona de fânzeres (que no passado domingo levou com uma granizada a maneira ) sempre tive um fascinio pelo clima (nomeadamente por fenomenos como tornados, e tempestades fortes, como por exemplo furacões, mas também me interesso pelos restantes fenomenos climatéricos) nao possuo muitos conhecimentos nestas áreas, mas estou aqui para aprender e partilhar experiencias. Desde já um olá a todos!


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 07:22)

Bem-vindos *Almeida*, *Robtor* e *houston*!!!

Contamos com os vossos relatos e registos meteorológicos


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 07:27)

Ora sê Bem-Vindo *houston*!!

E assim vai crescendo o MeteoPT, que já conta com 1451 membros


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 10:38)

Bem-vindos ao meteoPT


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 14:46)

Sejam Bem-Vindos ao MetePT


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2008 às 16:43)

Bem-Vindos todos os novos membros.

Aproveito o momento para felicitar e agradecer o civismo com que todos participaram neste evento. Que seja sempre assim mas cada vez com mais membros.

Obrigado a todos!!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 12:55)

É sempre bom recebermos novas pessoas no fórum.
Mesmo que não tenham estação meteorológica, nem percebam quase nada de meteorologia. 
Basta o fascínio por este ramo da ciência, que todo o resto virá por acréscimo.

Aguardamos a continuação dos relatos meteorológicos dos locais onde vivem!


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 13:14)

Sejam todos muito bem-vindos ao MeteoPT


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 19:36)

Com muita alegria dou as boas vindas aos novos membros !


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

Bem-vindos aos mais recentes membros do forum e venham daí esses relatos meteo


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Dez 2008 às 00:46)

O meu nome é Saul Monteiro (Twister) moro em Lisboa mais propriamente na zona das Olaias tenho 34 anos e trabalho no aeroporto, sou um aficionado da meteorologia desde pequeno e o que eu mais gosto é de filmar tempestades de preferência tornados e trovoadas, apesar de ja ter realizado um sonho de ter filmado o tornado de cabo Espichel espero poder filmar mais esses eventos e mostrar a todos. Tenho acompanhado este fórum a uns anos, ultimamente o meu amigo e companheiro das caçadas A.J.Rebelo que me deu a conhecer este fórum tem vindo a pressionar-me para eu participar no fórum. Agora tendo uma estação (wmr 928 nx) tenho muito gosto em fornecer os dados para o fórum e dar conhecer a todos vocês o que se passa nesta zona.

Muito obrigado a todos e que venham esses eventos


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2008 às 01:05)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> O meu nome é Saul Monteiro (Twister) moro em Lisboa mais propriamente na zona das Olaias tenho 34 anos e trabalho no aeroporto, sou um aficionado da meteorologia desde pequeno e o que eu mais gosto é de filmar tempestades de preferência tornados e trovoadas, apesar de ja ter realizado um sonho de ter filmado o tornado de cabo Espichel espero poder filmar mais esses eventos e mostrar a todos. Tenho acompanhado este fórum a uns anos, ultimamente o meu amigo e companheiro das caçadas A.J.Rebelo que me deu a conhecer este fórum tem vindo a pressionar-me para eu participar no fórum. Agora tendo uma estação (wmr 928 nx) tenho muito gosto em fornecer os dados para o fórum e dar conhecer a todos vocês o que se passa nesta zona.
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos e que venham esses eventos




Bem-vindo contamos com os teus registos e relatos de caçadas


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 07:23)

Sê Muito Bem-Vindo *Saul Monteiro*!!


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 09:33)

Dou as boas vindas a todos os novos membros!


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Dez 2008 às 18:19)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> O meu nome é Saul Monteiro (Twister) moro em Lisboa mais propriamente na zona das Olaias tenho 34 anos e trabalho no aeroporto, sou um aficionado da meteorologia desde pequeno e o que eu mais gosto é de filmar tempestades de preferência tornados e trovoadas, apesar de ja ter realizado um sonho de ter filmado o tornado de cabo Espichel espero poder filmar mais esses eventos e mostrar a todos. Tenho acompanhado este fórum a uns anos, ultimamente o meu amigo e companheiro das caçadas A.J.Rebelo que me deu a conhecer este fórum tem vindo a pressionar-me para eu participar no fórum. Agora tendo uma estação (wmr 928 nx) tenho muito gosto em fornecer os dados para o fórum e dar conhecer a todos vocês o que se passa nesta zona.
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos e que venham esses eventos



boas 

até que enfim  bem vindo, quero também dar um voto de boas vindas a todos os novos participantes deste fórum. 


abraços


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 18:34)

Bem vindo *Saul*


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> O meu nome é Saul Monteiro (Twister) moro em Lisboa mais propriamente na zona das Olaias tenho 34 anos e trabalho no aeroporto, sou um aficionado da meteorologia desde pequeno e o que eu mais gosto é de filmar tempestades de preferência tornados e trovoadas, apesar de ja ter realizado um sonho de ter filmado o tornado de cabo Espichel espero poder filmar mais esses eventos e mostrar a todos. Tenho acompanhado este fórum a uns anos, ultimamente o meu amigo e companheiro das caçadas A.J.Rebelo que me deu a conhecer este fórum tem vindo a pressionar-me para eu participar no fórum. Agora tendo uma estação (wmr 928 nx) tenho muito gosto em fornecer os dados para o fórum e dar conhecer a todos vocês o que se passa nesta zona.
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos e que venham esses eventos



E que venham então mais caçadas!
Bem-vindo Saul


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 18:46)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> O meu nome é Saul Monteiro (Twister) moro em Lisboa mais propriamente na zona das Olaias tenho 34 anos e trabalho no aeroporto, sou um aficionado da meteorologia desde pequeno e o que eu mais gosto é de filmar tempestades de preferência tornados e trovoadas, apesar de ja ter realizado um sonho de ter filmado o tornado de cabo Espichel espero poder filmar mais esses eventos e mostrar a todos. Tenho acompanhado este fórum a uns anos, ultimamente o meu amigo e companheiro das caçadas A.J.Rebelo que me deu a conhecer este fórum tem vindo a pressionar-me para eu participar no fórum. Agora tendo uma estação (wmr 928 nx) tenho muito gosto em fornecer os dados para o fórum e dar conhecer a todos vocês o que se passa nesta zona.
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos e que venham esses eventos



Bem-vindo ao fórum, *Saul*. 
Já tínhamos ouvido falar de ti.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Bem-vindo Saul Monteiro


----------



## vifra (6 Dez 2008 às 09:39)

Apresento-me à comunidade do meteopt, depois de inserir alguns post. Só agora é que reparei que havia uma secção de apresentações.
O meu nome é Vitor Francisco, natural de Lisboa e residente em Alverca. Tenho 48 anos e sou tec. de comunicações na área de fibra óptica. Como os meus pais são de uma aldeia chamada Gralheira, que por acaso é das mais altas senão a mais alta  de Portugal, segundo a wikipédia  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabugueiro_(Seia) adoptei-a como minha terra natal, onde os fenómenos atmosféricos são por vezes impressionantes.
Cumprimento a todos os foristas estando disponível para uma participação activa, embora seja muito preguiçoso a escrever .
Não tenho estação meteorológica, mas quando me reformar  vou para a minha terra e vou comprar uma.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

vifra disse:


> Apresento-me à comunidade do meteopt, depois de inserir alguns post. Só agora é que reparei que havia uma secção de apresentações.
> O meu nome é Vitor Francisco, natural de Lisboa e residente em Alverca. Tenho 48 anos e sou tec. de comunicações na área de fibra óptica. *Como os meus pais são de uma aldeia chamada Gralheira, que por acaso é das mais altas senão a mais alta*  de Portugal, segundo a wikipédia  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabugueiro_(Seia) *adoptei-a como minha terra natal, onde os fenómenos atmosféricos são por vezes impressionantes.*
> Cumprimento a todos os foristas estando disponível para uma participação activa, embora seja muito preguiçoso a escrever .
> Não tenho estação meteorológica, mas quando me reformar  vou para a minha terra e vou comprar uma.
> ...



Apesar de já lhe ter dado as boas vindas, não deixo de achar curioso o que destaquei na sua apresentação!
Também sou um lisboeta de gema que adoptei a terra dos meus pais (Várzea da Serra) como terra natal. E gostava mesmo de um dia instalar uma estação por lá. É como disse, são aldeias de serra, onde os fenómenos atmosféricos são por vezes impressionantes. E terras frias.
Como ainda me falta muito para a reforma, o meu plano é esperar que os meus pais se reformem e que vão viver para a casinha lá na aldeia. Depois monto uma estação lá numa leira, e deixo ao cuidado deles.

Continue a boa prestação que por aqui tem demonstrado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 11:21)

AnDré disse:


> Depois monto uma estação lá numa leira, e deixo ao cuidado deles.



Boa ideia, a minha Davis também deve ficar por aqui durante mais de 20 anos ao cuidado dos meus pais. 




AnDré disse:


> Continue a boa prestação que por aqui tem demonstrado!



Mais uma vez, bem-vindo, *vifra* ! 
Parabéns pelos relatos, fotos e vídeos que já apresentou, que continue a ser um membro activo por aqui.


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

Muito bem vindo vifra! Espero que se sinta sempre bem nesta comunidade


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2008 às 11:49)

Sê então, Muito Bem-Vindo *vifra*!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 12:20)

Bem vindo vifra  contamos com a tua participação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 13:02)

Muito Bem-Vindo Vifra a este mágnifico forum:


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

vifra disse:


> Como os meus pais são de uma aldeia chamada Gralheira, que por acaso é das mais altas senão a mais alta  de Portugal, segundo a wikipédia  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabugueiro_(Seia)



Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.

Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
1105m - Gralheira - Cinfães
1090m - Pitões das Júnias - Montalegre
1040m - Sabugueiro - Seia

Mas eis que me surgiu uma dúvida.
As Penhas da Saúde a 1500m de altitude, não é considerada uma aldeia? Há lá uma série de casas que têm aspecto de ser habitadas o ano todo.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 13:34)

Bem-vindo *vifra*!!

Contamos com os teus relatos meteorologicos


----------



## vifra (6 Dez 2008 às 17:56)

AnDré disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.
> 
> Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
> 1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
> ...



Então pergunto eu agora. Se na serra há Penhas da Saúde a 1500m, há S. Pedro a 1300m por será que Sabugueiro que está ali ao lado é considerada a mais alta de Portugal e não uma destas?
Poderá ser apenas considerada localidade, as terras que tenham vida própria, que sempre foram habitadas?
Não sei se Penhas da Saúde é somente um local turistico ou se outrora teve habitantes todo o ano. O que me parece é que a 1500m de altitude as condições de vida seriam muito severas, em termos de clima, agricultura...

Aqui no forúm há um utilizador de Loriga, talvez ele possa responder a estas dúvidas.

Um abraço


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

AnDré disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui ver ao google maps, a altitude das aldeias que estavam indicadas no wikipédia.
> 
> Sendo assim, eis a lista das possíveis 4 aldeias mais altas de Portugal:
> 1110m - Sendim - Montalegre
> ...



Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas: 

*Landedo, Serra da Coroa, Concelho de Vinhais (Bragança): 1125m*
Quadra, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1040m
Travanca, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1025m
Montesinho, 1015m, Serra de Montesinho, Bragança

Padroso, concelho de Montalegre, Serra do Larouco: 1025m
*Padornelos, concelho de Montalegre, Serra do Larouco: 1100m*
*Sendim, concelho de Montalegre, Serra do Larouco: 1120m*
Alturas do Barroso, concelho de Buticas: 1090m

As aldeias mais altas de Portugal acho que estão no P.N. Peneda-Geres:
* Seara 1145m
Curral do Gonçalo 1160m
Portos 1170m*

Não concluí a pesquisa, ainda pode haver outras mais altas...
Através de consulta do GoogleEarth


----------



## vifra (6 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

Zoelae disse:


> Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas:
> 
> *Landedo, Serra da Coroa, Concelho de Vinhais (Bragança): 1125m*
> Quadra, Serra da Coroa, Vinhais: 1040m
> ...



Correcto, e ainda deve haver mais. O que me referia é que o Sabugueiro, não sei como, detem o titulo de aldeia mais alta de Portugal. Basta ir ao site da Câmara Municipal de Seia, e não faltam exemplos de que essa conotação é errada. Dei como exemplo o que diz a wikipédia, mas como dizes, penso que  haverá localidades ainda mais altas. 
Agora falta esclarecer o caso de Penhas da Saúde, será considerado aldeia? Se é penso que será a mais alta

Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

Zoelae disse:


> Isto das aldeias mais altas de Portugal tem muito que se lhe diga. Parece que conheço aldeias mais altas que essas:



Agora fiquei ainda mais baralhado.
Será que a resposta está no termo "aldeia"? Qual é a diferença entre uma aldeia e uma localidade?

Bem, uma coisa é certa, Sabugueiro não está aos 1200m como diz a página do município de Seia.

"Esta aldeia detém o título da aldeia mais alta de Portugal, estando situada a 1200 metros de altitude." Fonte


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2008 às 19:57)

AnDré disse:


> Agora fiquei ainda mais baralhado.
> Será que a resposta está no termo "aldeia"? Qual é a diferença entre uma aldeia e uma localidade?
> 
> Bem, uma coisa é certa, Sabugueiro não está aos 1200m como diz a página do município de Seia.
> ...



Eu prefiro o termo localidade, pois abrange qualquer sítio onde habite gente. Dentro desta devemos valorizar aquelas onde habite alguém de forma permanente.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

vifra disse:


> Não sei se Penhas da Saúde é somente um local turistico ou se outrora teve habitantes todo o ano.



Eis que chega a altura de eu dar a minha opinião também .

O meu pai é natural da Covilhã, onde viveu até aos seus 23 anos.

Segundo ele as Penhas da Saúde era apenas um aglomerado de casas, mas agora está "maior", ou seja, há mais casas e mais habitantes também.



> _A localidade de Penhas da Saúde possui o Hotel Serra da Estrela, chalés de montanha e uma pousada da juventude, e está a cerca de 10 minutos da Estância de Esqui Vodafone. Pouco abaixo da localidade e mais próximo do centro da cidade, situa-se a estalagem Varanda dos Carqueijais._


 in: wikipédia



> _Penhas da Saúde e uma bonita aldeia de montanha situada bem no coração da imensa Serra da Estrela, pertencente ao município da Covilhã.
> (...)
> Anteriormente as Penhas da Saúde eram uma conhecida estância termal e, devido aos puros ares da montanha, um local ideal para curar doenças respiratórias, como ainda se pode observar no antigo edifício do Sanatório dos Caminhos de Ferro que, de acordo com um projecto em curso, será adaptado a Pousada Regional.
> (...)
> projecto camarário que visa dotar as Penhas da Saúde com cerca de 500 habitações e zonas de comércio_


 in: guiadacidade.pt


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

vifra disse:


> Aqui no forúm há um utilizador de Loriga, talvez ele possa responder a estas dúvidas.



Estás-te a referir ao Amarusp.

Ele quando vir o teu post deve de esclarecer-te essas dúvidas.


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 21:12)

vifra disse:


> Então pergunto eu agora. Se na serra há Penhas da Saúde a 1500m, ...
> 
> Aqui no forúm há um utilizador de Loriga, talvez ele possa responder a estas dúvidas.
> 
> Um abraço



Boa Noite
As Penhas da Saude é somente um conjunto de casas turísticas detidas pela Turistrela empresa esta que detém o mónopolio do turismo na Serra da Estrela.
Essa empresa apelida-a de aldeia, mas na relidade não o é.
Em relação ao Sabugueiro claramente que não é a aldeia mais alta de Portugal, talvez seja a freguesia mais alta.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2008 às 21:19)

O problema pode ser o de estar a chamar aldeia a lugares onde moram praí 10 pessoas. Se isso fosse aplicado nos montes do alentejo e das serras do algarve tinhamos aldeias que nunca mais acabavam...


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2008 às 21:22)

Sao muitas as polémicas em volta das Penhas da Saude porque o impacto ambiental é elevado, existe muita gente que defende a demolição das casas.
http://ocantarozangado.blogspot.com/2008/08/planos-e-compromissos.html


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Como este tema está a tornar-se interssante copiei os posts para um tópico para discussão da aldeia/localidade mais alta de Portugal.

Continuem a discussão neste post:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/localidade-mais-alta-de-portugal-2804.html

Obrigado


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 15:28)

Olá a todos! Aproveito assim este belo fim de semana chuvoso para me apresentar. Chamo-me Paulo e posso ser classificado com um meteomaluco , pelo que ja vi aqui em alguns posts. Sim, a curiosidade pelos fenómenos atmosféricos, o espreitar as trovoadas da janela quando nos diziam para vir para dentro, já vêm de longe. E a neve? Ai ai ..a neve. Felizmente quando fui estudar para Vila Real tive a oportunidade de me deliciar com belas paisagens nevadas. De visitas de estudo na escola ficam as recordações das serras de Montemuro e Montesinho. Vivo em Lisboa mas com família de origem nortenha, com histórias de longos Invernos onde nao se podia sair de casa para trabalhar, ou de ribeiras que galgavam as estradas da serra e das velhotas cuja primeira tarefa ao sair de casa era varrer a neve da entrada das casas...Resta-me ir acompanhando estes episódios de tempo instável à distância.Portanto eis-me aqui pronto a seguir com atenção esta nova depressão e ver os seus resultados.Cumprimentos a todos!! Ah, em relação ao post anterior e ensino dos termos altas e baixas pressões em Geografia, nao me lembro, mas na minha licenciatura havia 2 cadeiras com essa temática mto bem desenvolvida e mto mais. Simplesmente maravilhoso! lolol


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 15:33)

Sejas muito bem vindo *NorthWind*, a este maravilhoso fórum de meteorologia

Contamos com os teus relatos meteorologicos


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 15:36)

Sê muito bem vindo, *NorthWind*


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 15:45)

Eh eh! Obrigado, Gracias, Grazie! Sinto que estou em família! 

Contribuirei com os meus "conhecimentos" para este forum!


----------



## Falkor (13 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

Boa Tarde

O meu nome é Hernâni, tenho 26 anos e sou tecnico de informrmatica.

Encontrei o forum por acaso, achei interessante e vim dar uma espreitadela!


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 16:13)

Ola, *Falkor(Hernâni)* sejas bem vindo ao forum

Contamos com a tua participação

PS:Já agora, de que freguesia de Gaia, vives?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos ao MeteoPT, *NorthWind* e *Falkor*!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2008 às 19:12)

*NorthWind* e *Falkor* Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos ao MeteoPT


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 19:15)

MSantos disse:


> *NorthWind* e *Falkor* Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos ao MeteoPT



Obrigado Msantos e bemvindo Falkor!

Mto frio no nordeste?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

Bem-vindos a este belíssimo fórum, *NorthWind* e *Falkor* !


----------



## CT1ETE (28 Dez 2008 às 01:37)

Saudações a todos no fórum.

Passo a apresentar-me:

Paulo Pinto
Idade: 43
Localização: Mesão Frio, Guimarães
Profissão: Técnico de Software
Estudante em: Faculdade de Filosofia de Braga, Estudos Artísticos e Culturais

Hobbies: Radioamadorismo, Astronomia, Aviação SImulada (entre outros)

Páginas Web:
http://www.ct1ete.net
http://transponderclubedeportugal.blogspot.com

Interesso-me por tudo que tenha a ver com recolha e processamento de dados, transmissão de dados de localização geográfica via rádio (APRS), ciência e tecnologia. Amante de comunicações espaciais e via propagação ionosférica.

Projectos: Pertencer à rede CWOP (via Internet e via rádio - sistema APRS)

Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## joao_n (1 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

*Janeiro - neve em Portugal*

Boa noite.

Sou novato aqui. Penso que não haja tópico de apresentações.

Gostaria de saber sitios onde há neve actualmente em Portugal. 
E se é previsível,que volte a nevar, em sitios tipo Mesão frio, Vila Real e por aí.

Obrigado e Bom Ano Novo


----------



## DRC (1 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

*Re: Janeiro - neve em Portugal*

Existe um tópico no Fórum próprio para Apresentações.
Vai aqui:  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html
Com certeza que este tópico será eliminado pelos administradores, guia-te  pelos tópicos:

- Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009
- Seguimento - Janeiro 2009 
- Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009


----------



## joao_n (1 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Sou o Joao.. Tenho 20 anos, e moro no Porto..

Actualmente sou estudante..

E tenho interesse em meteorologia, começar a aprender coisas, visto que o que dei já foi a alguns anos


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

Sê muito bem vindo!!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 21:06)

Bem-vindo a esta grande comunidade, *Joao_N*!

Contamos com os teus registos ou comentários


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos ao MeteoPT, *CT1ETE* e *joao_n*!


----------



## joaodelai (3 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

*Olá *

Meu nome é João eu sou novo no fórum, vivo em Cascavel, uma cidade no interior do estado do Paraná-BR, me interesso muito por metereologia e espero que dentro de algumas semanas compre minha estação metereológica, Obrigado,  breve estarei postando no fórum, um abraço!


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

*Re: Olá *



joaodelai disse:


> Meu nome é João eu sou novo no fórum, vivo em Cascavel, uma cidade no interior do estado do Paraná-BR, me interesso muito por metereologia e espero que dentro de algumas semanas compre minha estação metereológica, Obrigado,  breve estarei postando no fórum, um abraço!



Bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Sê Bem-Vindo *joaodelai*!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

*Re: Olá *



joaodelai disse:


> Meu nome é João eu sou novo no fórum, vivo em Cascavel, uma cidade no interior do estado do Paraná-BR, me interesso muito por metereologia e espero que dentro de algumas semanas compre minha estação metereológica, Obrigado,  breve estarei postando no fórum, um abraço!



Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *joaodelai* !


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Sejas bem-vindo, *Joaodelai*!


----------



## Madragoa (10 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Ora boas a todos eu chamo me Paulo Freitas tenho 32 anos ,e vivo, colado ao bairro da madragoa  em lisboa, tendo uma segunda casa ,na localidade de almornos,conçelho de sintra(que aqui sim...que tem uns registos muito interessantes....) e sou louco por metereologia,e tenho vindo a acompanhar o forum desde o verao do ano passado ,e agora decidi registar me desde já muito obrigado a todos pelo belo forum de meteoloucos .....(como eu...) que aqui existe e que eu acompanho com muita frequençia


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 12:47)

Bem-vindo, *Madragoa*!

Contamos com os teus relatos/registos meteorologicos


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

Sejam todos muito bem vindos!


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 15:03)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT *Madragoa*!


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Desde já dou as boas vindas a todos os novos membros deste forum sempre em expansão!


Contamos com os vossos contributos!


----------



## mocha (12 Jan 2009 às 09:45)

A todos os novos membros, sejam bem vindos ao forum
Contamos com a vossa participação.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

Bem vindos sejam todos os novos membros


----------



## Xaps (13 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

olá a todos..

Venho por este apresentar-me e dar os parabens a toda a comunidade por este magnifico forum. Eu chamo-me Jorge Fernandes tenho 21 anos e sou natural da freguesia de Abadim (junto á serras da Cabreira) mais propriamente Cabeceiras de Basto. Actualmente durante a semana estou para os lados de coimbra a trabalhar mas ao fim de semana dirigo-me sempre para aquela terra maravilhosa onde este ano já vou com o 5º º Nevão .
Não sou grande entendedor de meteorologia (mas vou tentar aprender sempre um pouco) mas tenho vindo a acompanhar o forum e as previsões normamalmente batem certo.

Estou cá para ajudar no que for preciso.

Cumprimentos,

Hasta....


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

Xaps disse:


> olá a todos..
> 
> Venho por este apresentar-me e dar os parabens a toda a comunidade por este magnifico forum. Eu chamo-me Jorge Fernandes tenho 21 anos e sou natural da freguesia de Abadim (junto á serras da Cabreira) mais propriamente Cabeceiras de Basto. Actualmente durante a semana estou para os lados de coimbra a trabalhar mas ao fim de semana dirigo-me sempre para aquela terra maravilhosa onde este ano já vou com o 5º º Nevão .
> Não sou grande entendedor de meteorologia (mas vou tentar aprender sempre um pouco) mas tenho vindo a acompanhar o forum e as previsões normamalmente batem certo.
> ...



Muito bem vindo Xaps


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Xaps disse:


> olá a todos..
> 
> Venho por este apresentar-me e dar os parabens a toda a comunidade por este magnifico forum. Eu chamo-me Jorge Fernandes tenho 21 anos e sou natural da freguesia de Abadim (junto á serras da Cabreira) mais propriamente Cabeceiras de Basto. Actualmente durante a semana estou para os lados de coimbra a trabalhar mas ao fim de semana dirigo-me sempre para aquela terra maravilhosa onde este ano já vou com o 5º º Nevão .
> Não sou grande entendedor de meteorologia (mas vou tentar aprender sempre um pouco) mas tenho vindo a acompanhar o forum e as previsões normamalmente batem certo.
> ...




Bem-vindo

O Minho está cada vez melhor representado no MeteoPT


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Bem-vindo, *Xaps*!!

Contamos com os teus relatos e registos meteorologicos


----------



## Xaps (13 Jan 2009 às 13:51)

Podem contar comigo.

o problema é que nem em coimbra nem em Cabeceiras não tenho termometro ou aparelhos deste genero.

hasta


----------



## mocha (13 Jan 2009 às 14:55)

Xaps disse:


> Podem contar comigo.
> 
> o problema é que nem em coimbra nem em Cabeceiras não tenho termometro ou aparelhos deste genero.
> 
> hasta



Bem vindo ao forum, não é preciso seres grande entendedor, ha muita coisa que eu tambem não sei e todos os dias estou sempre a aprender, quem corre por gosto não cansa.
Em relação a estações, podes sempre começar por uma mais simples as do Lidl são muito em conta e optimas para quem é novo, ou mesmo um termometro de mercurio, o meu custou me 1 ou 2 € na Feira Nice,ups Nova.
Ficamos  a aguardar esses registos


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Xaps disse:


> Podem contar comigo.
> 
> o problema é que nem em coimbra nem em Cabeceiras não tenho termometro ou aparelhos deste genero.
> 
> hasta



nao te preocupes com isso; vai aprendendo e depois logo se vê....aproveita
eu tambem só tenho daqueles termometros digitais que medem só a temp e a humidade e teem memoria...nada de especial ( são bem baratos! e fazem mediçoes bastante fiaveis)


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos *Madragoa* e *Xaps*!!


----------



## JazCrazy (13 Jan 2009 às 16:04)

Ola a Todos,

Conheci este fórum na reportagem da sic e desde aí sou mais um a consulta-lo diariamente. Para alem da informação e troca de ideias e experiências o acho interessante é a trica de imagens de vários locais por este país fora.

Como fotógrafo amador, vou tirando umas fotos aqui e ali, especialmente de paisagens e ocorrências meteorológicas (Chuvadas, Granizo, gelo, neve, cinceno, nuvens, tempestades, etc...). 

Na empresa estão sempre a perguntar-me como vai estar o tempo amanha e no fim-de-semana, pois passo a vida a ver os sites dos vários institutos de meteorologia, satélites e de aviação.

Cumprimentos

Jazcrazy


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

JazCrazy disse:


> Ola a Todos,
> 
> Conheci este fórum na reportagem da sic e desde aí sou mais um a consulta-lo diariamente. Para alem da informação e troca de ideias e experiências o acho interessante é a trica de imagens de vários locais por este país fora.
> 
> ...



Desde já bem vindo! E claro contamos com as tuas fotos se e quando as quiseres partilhares! Faz desta casa a tua casa


----------



## mocha (13 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

JazCrazy disse:


> Ola a Todos,
> 
> Conheci este fórum na reportagem da sic e desde aí sou mais um a consulta-lo diariamente. Para alem da informação e troca de ideias e experiências o acho interessante é a trica de imagens de vários locais por este país fora.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao forum, venham la essa fotos e reportagens tambem


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2009 às 20:01)

Sê bem-vindo, *JazCrazy*!

Contamos com os teus relatos, fotos e registos meteorologicos


----------



## carlitinhos (13 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

boas a todos

moro no Fundão, sou um amante dos fenomenos atmosfericos, mas não tenho grandes conhecimentos, encontrei o forum atraves do google a procurar imagens sobre estes ultimos nevões .

cumps


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

barbarinu disse:


> boas a todos
> 
> moro no Fundão, sou um amante dos fenomenos atmosfericos, mas não tenho grandes conhecimentos, encontrei o forum atraves do google a procurar imagens sobre estes ultimos nevões .
> 
> cumps



Bem-vindo ao fórum, *Barbarinu*. 

Este fórum é um local onde podes aprender bastantes coisas, dentro de bastantes áreas. Contamos com a tua colaboração para a Comunidade. 

Cumpz
Lightning


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

boas

sejam bem vindos  

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

As boas vindas aos novos membros.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Bem vindos *Jazcrazy* e *Barbarinu*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2009 às 22:03)

Já somos 1627!! Sempre a subir! 

Sejam Bem-Vindos *JazCrazy* e *barbarinu*!


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

Sê bem-vindo, *barbarinu*!

Contamos contigo para os teus registos e relatos meteorologicos

Não te acanhes se não perceberes alguma coisa, a malta aqui ajuda no que poder, isto nao é só para o barbarinu e para todos os outros membros inscritos que por vergonha, ou medo das nossas reacções não "postam"..

E aos nossos visitantes, do que que vocês estão a espera para se registarem?
Não é preciso terem uma estação profissional, não precisam de fazer exames meteorologicos para entrarem no forum

Malta, basta carregar nalgum botão que diga "Registar" e _voilá_, e mais um membro nesta vasta família, que cresce dia-após-dia, não custa nada é gratuito 

PS: Não se acanhem! Ânimo, malta.. Toca fazer crescer está bela comunidade chamada MeteoPT


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

Sejam bem vindos os novos membros


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

Boas a todos

Tenho 39 anos e sou um "meteolouco" desde a infância e tomei conhecimento do fórum através da reportagem que passou na tv por estes dias.

Tenho a minha "base" na cidade da Guarda a 1010 m de altitude, pretendo adquirir uma estação metereológica baratuxa para poder enviar os meus próprios dados. A partir de meados de Fevereiro irei enviar também dados de cerca de 20 cidades do Centro/Sul de Espanha incluindo Madrid.

Já vi que o ambiente por aqui é caloroso e que todos temos em comum este gosto pelos fenómenos do clima... 

Estou aqui para aprender muito sobre a matéria, contem comigo para o que precisarem.

Um abraço a todos


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Sê Bem-vindo, *Ruiadam*! 

Contamos com os teus relatos e registos meteorologicos


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Muito bem-vindo, Ruiadam!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 18:55)

Dou as boas-vindas a todos os novos membros, e claro, que participem activamente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 19:43)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *ruiadam* !


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

Sejam todos os novos membros bem-vindos ao forum.. esperamos os vossos relatos meteo


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

É sempre um prazer ver esta comunidade crescer

Bem vindos sejam todos os novos membros!


----------



## Iceberg (15 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Sem dúvida que existia um forum antes da reportagem (já de si muito bom), e passa a existir outro depois. Com tantas visitas e registos, aquele trabalho televisivo representa um importante virar de página na nossa comunidade, rumo a uma maior divulgação e uma maior exigência a nível de qualidade de serviço.

Por isso, bem-vindos sejam todos os novos membros.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

Boas.

Vivo numa Freguesia (Santa Cristina de Longos) que divide os Concelhos de Guimarães e Braga e espero aprender com esta malta que aqui anda!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Bem-vindos sejam os novos membros.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

Bem-vindos a todos.


----------



## Silknet (19 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

Bom dia a todos!
É um prazer fazer parte deste fórum onde o mote comum é a nossa paixão pela Meteorologia!
Espero ser útil e aprender algo mais com quem já sabe!

Silknet!


----------



## jpmartins (19 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Bem-vindo Gabkoost e Silknet.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

Boas vindas a todos os novos membros! Boas participações


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2009 às 16:59)

Silknet disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> É um prazer fazer parte deste fórum onde o mote comum é a nossa paixão pela Meteorologia!
> Espero ser útil e aprender algo mais com quem já sabe!
> 
> Silknet!



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos ao MeteoPT, *ruiadam*, *GabKoost* e *Silknet*!!


----------



## pedro_cosmos (21 Jan 2009 às 15:06)

Ola,

Sou o Pedro. Estou ligado comercialmente à parte de instrumentação científica: seja astronomia, microscopia ou meteorologia.
Se precisarem de alguma coisa aqui é onde trabalho www.bs-astro.com

O meu background é Geologia, e estando todas as ciências naturais ligadas, tanto olho para uma rocha como para uma nuvem ou para as estrelas.
Tudo o que for ciência me entusiasma.
Possuo uma estação meteo WS2355 e já tive uma WS3600 que passei a um vizinho/amigo.

Espero poder vir a contribuir para o forum.

Cumprimentos,

Pedro Pereira.


----------



## NFO (22 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Chamo-me Nuno Oliveira e resido na Maia.
Comecei a frequentar este forum desde o inicio do ano.. e desde então tenho sido visitante frequente.
Gostei bastante deste forum.. deu-me mais pica para aprender coisas sobre meteorologia. Gostava de saber onde posso aprender as noções básicas para poder participar neste forum mais activamente...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2009 às 00:32)

Sejam muito bem-vindos, à esta grande comunidade MeteoPT

Se precisarem de alguma ajuda, avisem 

Contamos com os vossos relatos, registos meteorologicos


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 01:06)

Bem-vindo a todos os novos membros!

E se possuem estações meteorológicas, vão partilhando os vossos dados. 




NFO disse:


> Gostava de saber onde posso aprender as noções básicas para poder participar neste forum mais activamente...



Existem uma secção no fórum destinado a isso mesmo: Aprendizagem e Formação

De resto é ir aprendendo uns com os outros no dia a dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2009 às 09:41)

A todos os novos menbros que se registaram neste forum aqui vão os meus cumprimentos, espero que gostem desta humilde casa e participem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Bem-vindos ao MeteoPT, *Pedro* e *Nuno Oliveira*.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Bem vindos sejam todos os novos membros! Sobre as questões de aprendizagem não se preocupem muito! O vosso interesse e a leitura dos tópicos à medida que a meteorologia desempenha o papel principal faz o resto!


----------



## jmll (22 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

boas espero aprender muito no forum


----------



## thunderboy (22 Jan 2009 às 21:08)

Bem vindo *jmll*!


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2009 às 17:45)

Olá

Sou o João Ferreira vivo na Amadora (Reboleira) e registei-me à pouco no fórum!
Já era assíduo visitante pelo menos à 1 ano.
Adoro meteriologia, sendo que o que mais me fascina são as trovoadas, não esquecendo claro a neve.
Durante o Bóris fiquei muito contente ao ver fotografias da já linda terra dos meus avós cheia de neve que é Loriga.

Os dados que aquí irei por são de um termómetro digital que me ofereceram hoje e de um relógio que tem pressão atmosférica.

Bons fenómenos meteriológicos para todos!


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Bem-vindos ao MeteoPT *jmll* e *João Ferreira*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Bem-vindo, *João Ferreira*!

Contamos com os teus registos e relatos meteorológicos


----------



## carollinalmeida (23 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Olá! Sou a Carolina e vivo em Viseu  Tenho visitado este fórum desde há alguns meses e agora decidi registar-me (:


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

Sejas bem vinda *Carolina*!

Que bela entrada com aquelas fotos do nevao perto de Viseu


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

Tanta Gente Nova!

Sejam Muito Bem-Vindos, *pedro_cosmos*, *NFO*, *jmll*, *João Ferreira* e *carollinalmeida*!!


----------



## thunderboy (23 Jan 2009 às 19:14)

Bem-vindo a *todos*


----------



## *Dave* (23 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Sejam todos muito bem vindos


----------



## james_bond (23 Jan 2009 às 21:54)

Eu Chamo Sérgio Meneses , vivo na Freguesia de Santa Clara , na Cidade de Pobta Delgada , na Ilha de São Miguel- Açores, trabalho num escritório e gosto de fotografia


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Sê bem-vindo *James_Bond*!


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Sejam todos muito bem vindos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Bem-vindos ao MeteoPT, *jmll* e *Carolina* !


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

Sejam muito bem-vindos todos! 

Esperamos pelas vossas participações e pelas vossas reportagens!

Malta que tenha fotos de nevões antigos (saudosos anos 80 e não só), toca a tirar o pó das fotos e partilhem aqui com os doentes da neve  (como eu ).

Lá apareceu mais um alentejano, desta feita de Campo Maior! a terra do café e das grandes Festas do Povo!


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

james_bond disse:


> Eu Chamo Sérgio Meneses , vivo na Freguesia de Santa Clara , na Cidade de Pobta Delgada , na Ilha de São Miguel- Açores, trabalho num escritório e gosto de fotografia



mais um açoriano!é bom para irmos relatando o que se vai passando por cá!
isto devagarinho vai lá.

Ps: é pena é seres de são Miguel


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

boas

um olá a todos  

abraços


----------



## Sissi (24 Jan 2009 às 14:03)

olá a todos!!
apesar de já me ter registado há algum tempo, também não muito, não me tinha apercebido da existência deste tópico de apresentações...
por isso vim agora remediar esse pequeno "erro" cometido e apresentar-me 
sou alentejana, de portalegre e tal como todos vós partilho da paixão e do gosto por fenómenos metereológicos, pricipalmente de neve...mais uma para o grande números de "maluquinhos" pelo fenómeno branco!!
assim, desde já mando um abraço a todos os membros deste fórum fantástico!!


----------



## Sissi (24 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

finalmente descobri como se mete a foto no perfil!!!:


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Sissi disse:


> olá a todos!!
> apesar de já me ter registado há algum tempo, também não muito, não me tinha apercebido da existência deste tópico de apresentações...
> por isso vim agora remediar esse pequeno "erro" cometido e apresentar-me
> sou alentejana, de portalegre e tal como todos vós partilho da paixão e do gosto por fenómenos metereológicos, pricipalmente de neve...mais uma para o grande números de "maluquinhos" pelo fenómeno branco!!
> assim, desde já mando um abraço a todos os membros deste fórum fantástico!!



Sissi! Conterrânea 

Acho que começa a explosão alentejana e desta vez no feminino!!! 

Ontem um membro de Campo Maior, hoje tu de Portalegre! Assim é que é.

Não tens registos das últimas quedas de neve ai na tua zona? 
Se tiveres procura lá na secção das fotos e pendura lá as tuas fotos! 

Que sejas então muito bem-vinda aqui à casa. Cá esperamos as tuas observações e registos. Não te inibas que é tudo gente muito acolhedora, como uma verdadeira família!


----------



## nipnip (25 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

Bem eu chamo-me Daniel e sou da freguesia de Loureiro no concelho de Peso da Régua. Sou estudante e comecei agora a frequentar este fórum e até já aprendi alguma coisa por cá


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Sissi disse:


> finalmente descobri como se mete a foto no perfil!!!:



Não te sintas mal por isso, pois eu só passado um mês de estar inscrito no fórum é que descobri como meter assinatura...  

Bem-vinda à Comunidade


----------



## flunitrazepam (25 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

Olá 

sou o Marco e ando entre a zona de cascais e aveiro
embora já me tenha registado há uns dias (e já cá ande a espreitar há um ou 2 meses) só agora é que vi este tópico 

sou só um curioso da meteorologia hehe


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Bem vindo ao MeteoPT * flunitrazepam e nipnip*!


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Bem-vindos ao MeteoPT *flunitrazepam * e *nipnip*


----------



## pedrofreak (26 Jan 2009 às 09:21)

*boas a todos!*

Boas a todos!Registei me neste forum a proposito de saber a condições climatéricas,desde ja apresento me:
Chamo-me Pedro tenho 31 anos e vivo em gaia
estou mutos desapontado com este tempo!esta mto doido!
Nunca vi um tempo assim! Um inverno tão violento e chuvoso como este!
Ano passado foi o que foi,este ano vai ser igual ou pior! 
Estou cansado de mta chuva,e vento!E tem devastado tudo!
Eu bem vejo nas ruas e estradas,lixo,mta pedra e gravilha, e sobretudo destroços de arvores!Que estao constantemente a caír.devido ao vento exessivo!
Gostava que me informassem se  tempo vai melhorar,porque com este tempo nao se consegue viver,pelo menos sem luz,sem sol!


----------



## mocha (26 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

*Re: boas a todos!*

ola, Pedro bem vindo ao forum, podes passar aqui no topico das apresentações
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-84.html
Em relação a previsões, podes seguir este topico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...sao-do-tempo-modelos-janeiro-2009-a-2857.html


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2009 às 12:46)

*Re: boas a todos!*

Bem a única solução possivel que eu vejo para fugires a este tempo "ranhoso" na tua prespectiva é emigrar para Marrocos ou Argélia, porque muito calmo tem andado o clima português nos últimos anos, temos tido uma situação de seca constante/eminente isto porque desde 2004/2005 deixou de chover como chovia então desde daí, a não ser curtos periodos chuvosos como Outubro e Novembro de 2006, ou Maio de 2008 ficámos em situação de seca. 

Desde 2002 que não tinhamos um ano tão activo a nivel meteorológico, provavelmente o tempo só irá melhorar lá para fins de Maio, isto na minha opnião claro, isto não quer dizer que a chuva não se vá embora já em Fevereio e só volte em Outubro, isto é meramente uma opnião minha, isto porque o Inverno ainda tem mais 2 meses, e a Primavera é quase uma continuação do Inverno a não ser um pouco mais quente, e como este ano iniciamos o ano com um padrão "normal" a nivel atmosférico, o que se espera de mais prováveil é que a chuva se prolongue até lá (fins de Maio). 

Quanto aos destroços, vai em conta aquilo que eu disse atrás, por termos tido um tempo muito calmo durante os últimos anos, o pessoal deixou andar e deixou-se de prevenir para os Outonos e Invernos, logo, agora que temos um tempo um pouco mais instável tudo transbordou e caiu, tais ocorrências podem ser evitadas, basta conter-se um pouco de civismo, se cada um tratar do seu cantinho já se evita muita coisa.


----------



## Curiosa* (31 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

Olá!
Sou a Curiosa*, tenho 22 anos e vivo no Funchal - Madeira.
Gosto muito de fotografia e foi através disso que aqui xeguei. 

que friooooooooooooooo


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Bom-vindos sejam todos os novos membros: flunitrazepam, nipnip, pedrofreak e Curiosa*.

Esperamos as vossas participações assíduas e os vossos dados, caso tenham algum termómetros ou instrumentos de medição.

Ahhhh e se tiverem fotografia de eventos com neve,não hesitem e postem TUDO!!!

Um abraço alentejano!


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

actioman disse:


> Bom-vindos sejam todos os novos membros: flunitrazepam, nipnip, pedrofreak e Curiosa*.
> 
> Esperamos as vossas participações assíduas e os vossos dados, caso tenham algum termómetros ou instrumentos de medição.
> 
> ...



Neve, trovoada, mar agitado, nascer e pôr-do-sol, nuvens...
Um pouco de tudo.

Já repararam que gostar de meteorologia é também gostar de fotografia?

Sejam bem-vindos


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 17:19)

Esta comunidade cresce a uma velocidade impressionante!

Sejam Muitos Bem-Vindos, *james_bond*, *Sissi*, *nipnip*, *flunitrazepam*, *pedrofreak* e *Curiosa**!!


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

Os bem-vindos aos novos membros.
Isto é que é crescer.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

Sejam todos muito bem-vindos:

*Sissi*
*nipnip*
*flunitrazepam*
*pedrofreak*
*Curiosa**


Agradecemos os vossos contributos 
E sintam-se em casa, não tenham vergonha de nada.

Sê és visitante, e estás a ler isto e gostas de meteorologia, então inscreve-te neste fabuloso Forúm MeteoPT


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Bem-vindos sejam os novos membros !


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

Bem-vindos ao MeteoPT


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:46)

Muito bem vindos sejam todos!

Sempre um gosto receber novos membros nesta casa


----------



## jr-roberto (2 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

Olá! Agora que encontrei este tópico então vou me apresentar oficialmente!

Meu nome é Roberto, completei 23 anos recentemente e moro em Campo Grande, capital do Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul. Acabei de concluir o último ano do curso de Direito, mas desde o início da minha adolescência tenho fascínio pela meteorologia, gosto especialmente do frio, raro visitante da região onde vivo...

Espero contribuir e aprender com diversas informações sobre este nosso hobby.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

jr-roberto disse:


> Olá! Agora que encontrei este tópico então vou me apresentar oficialmente!
> 
> Meu nome é Roberto, completei 23 anos recentemente e moro em Campo Grande, capital do Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul. Acabei de concluir o último ano do curso de Direito, mas desde o início da minha adolescência tenho fascínio pela meteorologia, gosto especialmente do frio, raro visitante da região onde vivo...
> 
> Espero contribuir e aprender com diversas informações sobre este nosso hobby.




Bem-vindo *Roberto*


----------



## bezaranha (3 Fev 2009 às 01:02)

Olá, passei a noite e madrugada de sab/dom convosco e aprendi mto! Obrigada.
Sou de Sto André, Alentejo litoral, meteomaniacoignorante...
Não temos neve mas a lagoa enche a olhos vistos e o mar... já o vi pior, mto pior, mas está lindo!
http://bezaranha.blogspot.com

Cumps


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 01:33)

Bem-vindos jr-roberto e bezaranha! 
Aqui é participar para aprender e aprender participando!

bezaranha tens fotos muito bonitas no teu blog!


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 10:36)

Sejam do Brasil ou Portugal, da Rússia ou Canadá, da Austrália ou da África do Sul...

Sejam de que ponto do globo sejam...

Muito bem vindos sejam a esta casa


----------



## Tyna (3 Fev 2009 às 10:41)

Já postei uma mensagem, mas não me apresentei.

Sou a tyna, tenho 37 anos, perfeitamente leiga no que diz respeito a meteorologia, mas curiosa.


----------



## York (3 Fev 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia. Sou a York. Tenho 42 anos. Gosto imenso de metereologia. Sou visitante assídua do forum e tenho aprendido imenso convosco. 
Pouca experiencia. Trabalhei em aviação. Tenho alguns sensores de temperatura exteriores e interiores e estou a pensar adquirir a estação da Oregon Scientific WMR100N.
De Valadares - Vila Nova de Gaia


----------



## jr-roberto (3 Fev 2009 às 12:08)

Valeu pelas boas-vindas pessoal!


----------



## PauloJota (5 Fev 2009 às 14:31)

Viva!

Chamo-me Paulo e sou do Porto.

Como referi noutro post (mal colocado), sempre gostei de condições atmosféricas adversas. Tenho circulado um pouco por vários sitios na net, e, finalmente, resolvi inscrever-me neste fórum para aprender algumas coisas novas relacionadas com esta temática.

Cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 14:49)

Bem vindo PauloJota e restantes membros que entraram nos últimos dias!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Sejam todos Bem-Vindos!

*jr-roberto*, *bezaranha*, *Tyna*, *York* e *PauloJota*!!


----------



## Gor (5 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

Caros amigos!

O meu nome é Paulo Gordinho tenho 42 anos sou de Portimão (Algarve)

Como Astrónomo amador que sou, e visto que a Astronomia e a Meteorologia andam sempre de mãos dadas  resolvi a me registar este forum.

Obrigado a todos.

Gor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2009 às 20:01)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *Paulo*. 
Espero que desfrutes ao máximo deste fórum.


----------



## dj_teko (6 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

*Boas*

Boas malta mais um membro pa comunidade, meus gostos sao chuva,trevoadas,e vento e imagens bonitas que a natureza oferece, ate ja.....


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

*Re: Boas*



dj_teko disse:


> Boas malta mais um membro pa comunidade, meus gostos sao chuva,trevoadas,e vento e imagens bonitas que a natureza oferece, ate ja.....



Trovodas 

Olá, sejas bem-vindo a esta comunidade..

(Este tópico vai ser levado para as Apresentações)


----------



## Sissi (6 Fev 2009 às 17:16)

actioman disse:


> Sissi! Conterrânea
> 
> Acho que começa a explosão alentejana e desta vez no feminino!!!
> 
> ...



Olá!!
Obrigado (mt atrasado) pelas boas vindas conterrâneo!!
como sou estudante tenho estado em frequências e exames de fim de semestre e tenho andado desaparecida, além de um problema com a net também (é portátil)!!
tenho algumas fotos do nevão de dia 20, mas não têm muita qualidade são do tlm!!
Será q hoje ou amanhã ainda teremos algum brinde aqui pelas nossas terras alentejanas??


----------



## Sissi (6 Fev 2009 às 17:18)

*Re: Boas*



dj_teko disse:


> Boas malta mais um membro pa comunidade, meus gostos sao chuva,trevoadas,e vento e imagens bonitas que a natureza oferece, ate ja.....



bem vindo!
já agora também partilho além dos fenómenos meteorológicos, o gosto pelo Dj Tiesto contigo!!


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

*Re: Boas*

Bem, como o fórum cresce! 

Bem-vindos York, PauloJota, Gor e dj_teko.
Contamos com as vossas participações.  



Sissi disse:


> bem vindo!
> já agora também partilho além dos fenómenos meteorológicos, o gosto pelo Dj Tiesto contigo!!



Ora então já somos 3!

Tiesto - In The Dark


Época de exames é mesmo sinónimo de "In the Dark...". Nunca mais acabam...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

*Re: Boas*



dj_teko disse:


> Boas malta mais um membro pa comunidade, meus gostos sao chuva,trevoadas,e vento e imagens bonitas que a natureza oferece, ate ja.....



Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. 
Sim, aqui também se discutem gostos musicais, mais um motivo para estares sempre por cá.


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 19:39)

Sissi disse:


> Olá!!
> Obrigado (mt atrasado) pelas boas vindas conterrâneo!!
> como sou estudante tenho estado em frequências e exames de fim de semestre e tenho andado desaparecida, além de um problema com a net também (é portátil)!!
> tenho algumas fotos do nevão de dia 20, mas não têm muita qualidade são do tlm!!
> Será q hoje ou amanhã ainda teremos algum brinde aqui pelas nossas terras alentejanas??



Sissi foi mesmo um timing de resposta alentejano! 

Hoje haverá hipóteses claro que sim, assim haja precipitação, coisa que tem estado claramente em défice. Pode ser que algum aguaceiro meio perdido venha para aqui para estas bandas para o fim da noite, quando tiver-mos temperaturas a rondar os zero. Mas será sempre algo muito localizado e efémero . Vocês aí em Portalegre a cotas perto dos 600mts terão todas as condições para ver alguns flocos. Vamos esperar .

Bons exames! Primeiro os estudos e depois a meteorologia! 

Aproveito ainda para dar as minha boas-vindas ao colegas: *York*, *jr-roberto*, *PauloJota*, *Gor* (tens de nos dar uma dicas de fotografia na astronomia  ) e *dj_teko* .

Assim é que é, inscrever-se e participar , sem medo! Este fórum é super espectacular e aqui ninguém é mais que os outros. Uma característica que salta à vista é a humildade e amabilidade de cada membro, em especial os que realmente sabem disto! Esta é uma das coisas que mais me cativou a participar e a dar o tudo por tudo pelo MeteoPT! 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## sandro (9 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Olá a todos 

Sou o Sandro, tenho 25 anos e resido na Madeira. Sou finalista em Telecomunicações e Redes e partilho um gosto especial pela Astronomia, Fotografia e, claro, a Meteorologia.

Apesar de não seguir atentamente todas as variáveis ao longo do dia (leio com regularidade apenas as temperaturas e pressão), gostaria de aprender convosco como relacionar todas as medições com os modelos de previsão meteorológica.

Em termos de equipamento, possuo uma estação muito simples da Oregon scientific (BAR388HG) usada sobretudo nas sessões de Astronomia para registar o estado do tempo com algum rigor. Tenho em vista a aquisição de um sistema automático para publicação na Web, projecto esse a longo prazo.

De resto, foi "fanático" pelo tempo e intrumentos de medição do tempo, pelo que o meu projecto final de curso é a construção de um mini-transmissor com o mesmo sinal do MSF para sincronização de relógios/estações compatíveis com o Radio Time Signal. Obviamente que o sinal de Anthorn só se capta nos picos mais altos da Madeira, nas noites boas..!

Obrigado por me receberem e continuações de um óptimo trabalho


----------



## Gor (16 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

Bem vindo! 

Gor


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Olá a todos, peço desculpa por só agora me estar a apresentar, se bem que me tenha registado no início do mês.

 Chamo-me Mário, tenho 50 anos, mas espírito jovem para, depois de algum tempo a apreciar este Forum, decidir avançar.

 A minha formação é economia, ou seja, pouco ligada a estas artes, mas como já devem ter reparado, vou metendo a minha colherada.

 Vivo no Porto (Aviz), mas estou muito ligado a Trás-Os-Montes, principalmente a Bragança, por razões familiares.

  Para terminar, uma pergunta: para quando um encontro desta nossa família?


----------



## Airam (10 Mar 2009 às 01:50)

Olá a todos, 

O meu nome é Maria e já tenho por aqui andado à algum tempo e resolvi me inscrever agora...
Faço parte da minoria (por enquanto... ), que é o sexo feminino aqui no fórum.

Por ter um contacto regular com o campo foi intrínseco o interesse que certos fenómenos metereológicos despertaram, a sua formação, etc , que em cidade nem sempre se consegue ter a mesma percepção e impacto. E aliás alguns deles como é o caso das trovoadas, por aqui é bastante raro  
 Eu não tenho conhecimentos técnicos nesta àrea como vejo que muitos dos intervenientes regulares têm, mas sem dúvida que andando por cá vou aprender!  
Apesar de todas as alterações climáticas, ainda gosto de me guiar, embora nem sempre acerte, como as pessoas antigas faziam - pelo vento, o tipo de nuvens, ...

Além disso tb apesar de ser quase sacrilégio, não sou grande fã do verão (calor....), gosto realmente mais de um outono ou mesmo de um inverno.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2009 às 07:12)

Sê Bem-Vinda, Maria!


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 08:53)

Bem-vinda a este forum, Maria, e não tenhas receio de participar


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 09:15)

Airam disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> 
> Além disso tb apesar de ser quase sacrilégio, não sou grande fã do verão (calor....), gosto realmente mais de um outono ou mesmo de um inverno.



Olá, bem-vinda ao fórum...
Quanto a esta tua frase, não posso concordar mais contigo!!!


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2009 às 09:59)

Muito bem vinda Airam!


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 10:44)

Que sejas muito bem-vinda, *Maria*! 

Contamos com a tua participação neste fórum


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2009 às 19:19)

Bem-vinda Maria


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 20:52)

Airam disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> O meu nome é Maria e já tenho por aqui andado à algum tempo e resolvi me inscrever agora...
> Faço parte da minoria (por enquanto... ), que é o sexo feminino aqui no fórum.
> ...



Bem-vinda 

Já somos dois... Eu ADORO trovoadas


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Airam disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> O meu nome é Maria e já tenho por aqui andado à algum tempo e resolvi me inscrever agora...
> Faço parte da minoria (por enquanto... ), que é o sexo feminino aqui no fórum.
> ...



Bem vinda Maria  eu também não gosto muito do verão tirando os dias de praia e claro as belas das trovoadas 
bjinhos


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mar 2009 às 23:31)

Bem Vinda Maria  !!


----------



## Loureso (11 Mar 2009 às 04:20)

Airam disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> O meu nome é Maria e já tenho por aqui andado à algum tempo e resolvi me inscrever agora...
> Faço parte da minoria (por enquanto... ), que é o sexo feminino aqui no fórum.



Olá Airam 

Da minha parte sê bem-vinda
Lamento por ainda haver tão poucas participações femininas no fórum!
Isto não é coisa só de homens como algumas meninas pensam.
O sol quando nasce é para todos! 
Possivelmente muitos dos visitantes são do sexo feminino e preferem o anonimato.
Então, seria bom contrariar esta tendência, não acham?


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2009 às 14:43)

Bem-vinda Maria


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 09:57)

Bem-vinda, *Maria*. 

Realmente, o sexo feminino ainda está em absoluta minoria por estas paragens.


----------



## DMartins (13 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

Boas.
Apesar de já estar registado à algum tempo, penso que nunca me apresentei.

Chamo-me Domingos, tenho 35 anos e sou de Guimarães e apaixonado por meteorologia, especialmente por neve, mas aprecio também um bom Verão, com uma boa praia como pano de fundo...

Um abraço para todos, e continuem com este magnífico trabalho.


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 11:44)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Apesar de já estar registado à algum tempo, penso que nunca me apresentei.
> 
> Chamo-me Domingos, tenho 35 anos e sou de Guimarães e apaixonado por meteorologia, especialmente por neve, mas aprecio também um bom Verão, com uma boa praia como pano de fundo...
> ...



 Olá Domingos, bem-vindo, pertences ao litoral norte como eu, continua com o trabalho que tens vindo a desenvolver, não basta registar, é fundamental participar

  Um abraço


----------



## Ventomaniaco (13 Mar 2009 às 23:08)

Olá a todos!

(Já me tinha apresentado mas no sitio errado )

Chamo-me Guilherme e tenho 15 anos por isso muito leigo no assunto mas no entanto aprendo depressa e por iniciativa própria.
Aderi me a este forum por varios motivos para além de poder colocar algumas dúvidas vou poder partilhar um grande interesse meu pois o que custumo fazer está muito ligado ás condiçoes climáticas bodyboard, kytesurf e windsurf. 

Abraços A todos


----------



## Loureso (14 Mar 2009 às 03:39)

Ventomaniaco disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> (Já me tinha apresentado mas no sitio errado )
> 
> ...



Olá Guilherme 
Bem-vindo a este espaço.
Subscrevo esse teu gosto pelo vento bem como o de expandir conhecimentos sobre algo de que se gosta tanto.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

Ventomaniaco disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> (Já me tinha apresentado mas no sitio errado )
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT *Guilherme *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 12:46)

Ventomaniaco disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> (Já me tinha apresentado mas no sitio errado )
> 
> ...



Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *Guilherme* !


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

Bem vindo a esta grande comunidade *Gulherme*!


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

Sê muito bem vindo a esta grande comunidade *Guilherme!*


----------



## André Simões (19 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

Boas pessoal!

Mais um participante no fórum, desta vez do Feijó (Almada).

BTW, tenho 19 anos e sou estudante universitário.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

Sê bem vindo *André Simões*!


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

Sê muito bem vindo *André Simões!*, e esperemos que desfrutes desta grande comunidade


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 00:48)

Sejas muito bem-vindo, *André Simões*! 

Contamos com a tua participação neste magnifico forúm!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 07:24)

Sê Bem-Vindo *André Simões*!!


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia André Simões e bem-vindo a esta casa


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 09:54)

André Simões disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Mais um participante no fórum, desta vez do Feijó (Almada).
> 
> BTW, tenho 19 anos e sou estudante universitário.



Bem vindo! Estando tão perto da FCT diria que és estudante dessa bela casa onde me formei  (mero palpite, com tanta universidade neste país  )

Boas participações nesta nossa casa que é o meteoPT!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 12:03)

Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *André Simões* !


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

Bem-vindo  ao MeteoPT André Simões


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2009 às 16:28)

Bem-vindo André Simões


----------



## Loureso (20 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

Olá André Simões 

Não sou estudante universitário, apenas do secundário, mas acho que é sempre bom a partilha de conceitos e ideias de membros em estágios de conhecimento mais avançados. 
Certamente, o fórum será mais enriquecido! 

Sê muito bem-vindo


----------



## lm1960 (25 Mar 2009 às 22:05)

Boas,

Sou novo por aqui mas há cerca de um ano visito este forum.

Resido na zona de Loures e gosta da meteorologia em geral, tendo pena de já não ter o meu avô presente pois ele foi moleiro e era um autêntico sábio nas previsões, segundo pessoas ainda vivas que se relaccionavam com ele, não falhava em nada.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

Sê muito Bem-Vindo *Im1960*!



lm1960 disse:


> Sou novo por aqui mas há cerca de um ano visito este forum.



É caso para dizer: _Tarda, mas não falha!_


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

Sejas muito bem-vindo, *lm1960*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Sejam todos muito bem-vindos os novos membros que contribuiem para o crescimento desta já grande familia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *lm1960* !


----------



## Veterano (25 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

Bem-vindo *Im1960*. Se este for o teu ano de nascimento, és como eu veterano...


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2009 às 11:19)

Muito bem vindo *Im1960*


----------



## _MUSE_ (31 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Olá a todos 
Sou de Estoi a 10 km de Faro


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

_MUSE_ disse:


> Olá a todos
> Sou de Estoi a 10 km de Faro



 Olá colega, sê bem-vindo. Não achas que para uma apresentação não estás a ser demasiado lacónico?


----------



## _MUSE_ (31 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

Veterano disse:


> Olá colega, sê bem-vindo. Não achas que para uma apresentação não estás a ser demasiado lacónico?



Penso que sim, ma ja há uns meses que visito o forúm 

Posso acrescentar que fascino os fenomenos meteorologicos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

_MUSE_ disse:


> Olá a todos
> Sou de Estoi a 10 km de Faro



Muito bem-vindo


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2009 às 20:21)

Bem-vindos *Im1960* e *_MUSE_*


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 21:52)

Sejam todos bem-vindos a esta grande comunidade *Im1960* e *_MUSE_*!


----------



## Loureso (6 Abr 2009 às 21:27)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Resido na zona de Loures e gosta da meteorologia em geral, tendo pena de já não ter o meu avô presente pois ele foi moleiro e era um autêntico sábio nas previsões, segundo pessoas ainda vivas que se relaccionavam com ele, não falhava em nada.



Olá Im1960 
A sabedoria por via da experiência nesta matéria, dos mais velhos, no mínimo desperta a curiosidade dos mais Cépticos. Não que seja Céptico neste ponto, mas acima de tudo fico fascinado com tal capacidade de prever o tempo através da observação aparentemente simples e na ausência de meios que hoje consideramos essenciais.
Sê bem-vindo.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2009 às 15:57)

Hoje apercebi-me de uma coisa:
Sou membro desta casa desde finais de Setembro de 2008, estou à beira dos 1000 posts, participo regularmente no forum, e acho que nunca passei aqui no tópico das apresentações.
Cumpre suprir tal falha:
Tenho 31 anos, sou licenciado em Direito, sou funcionário público, adepto do Benfica e gosto de ténis...
Limito essencialmente as minhas participações ao seguimento por achar que não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para mandar bitaites nos tópicos mais tecnicos, embora os siga com muita atenção e muito tenha aprendido já. Tenciono continuar a participar, a aprender e a partilhar, contribuindo para tornar maior esta casa que é já de si bem grande.
Saudações!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Abr 2009 às 02:41)

Olá, eu sou o José Oliveira.
Desde algum tempo tenho vagueado por este fórum até onde me foi possível, uma vez que só hoje me registei. Só agora o fiz porque apenas agora me senti minimamente à vontade para tentar participar. Vamos ver…
A meteorologia tem-me fascinado desde há muito mas durante vários anos criei um certo afastamento por força das circunstâncias. Acho que é mais do que tempo de lhe dar a atenção que merece. Confesso que tenho um longo caminho a percorrer na aprendizagem desta grande ciência, mas quem corre por gosto não se cansa.  
Gosto de dias de sol mas fico completamente eufórico quando surgem condições do que muitos consideram de mau tempo como por ex as trovoadas, a chuva e vento fortes.
Estou ainda a tactear este espaço, no entanto penso contar com a vossa ajuda caso necessite de alguma orientação!


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2009 às 10:41)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá, eu sou o José Oliveira.
> Desde algum tempo tenho vagueado por este fórum até onde me foi possível, uma vez que só hoje me registei. Só agora o fiz porque apenas agora me senti minimamente à vontade para tentar participar. Vamos ver…
> A meteorologia tem-me fascinado desde há muito mas durante vários anos criei um certo afastamento por força das circunstâncias. Acho que é mais do que tempo de lhe dar a atenção que merece. Confesso que tenho um longo caminho a percorrer na aprendizagem desta grande ciência, mas quem corre por gosto não se cansa.
> Gosto de dias de sol mas fico completamente eufórico quando surgem condições do que muitos consideram de mau tempo como por ex as trovoadas, a chuva e vento fortes.
> Estou ainda a tactear este espaço, no entanto penso contar com a vossa ajuda caso necessite de alguma orientação!



Bem vindo  e bons posts


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 11:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá, eu sou o José Oliveira.
> Desde algum tempo tenho vagueado por este fórum até onde me foi possível, uma vez que só hoje me registei. Só agora o fiz porque apenas agora me senti minimamente à vontade para tentar participar. Vamos ver…
> A meteorologia tem-me fascinado desde há muito mas durante vários anos criei um certo afastamento por força das circunstâncias. Acho que é mais do que tempo de lhe dar a atenção que merece. Confesso que tenho um longo caminho a percorrer na aprendizagem desta grande ciência, mas quem corre por gosto não se cansa.
> Gosto de dias de sol mas fico completamente eufórico quando surgem condições do que muitos consideram de mau tempo como por ex as trovoadas, a chuva e vento fortes.
> Estou ainda a tactear este espaço, no entanto penso contar com a vossa ajuda caso necessite de alguma orientação!




Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *joseoliveira* ! 

Conta connosco para te ajudar; vais gostar da estadia por cá.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2009 às 12:11)

Sê muito Bem-Vindo *joseoliveira*!!


E boa continuação de estadia por cá, *mr. phillip*!


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 00:59)

Peço desculpa pela distracção! 
Obrigado a todos pelo acolhimento.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2009 às 20:14)

Bem-Vindo joseoliveira.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:28)

Só hoje reparei neste tópico... Enfim vou fazer uma apresentação rápida:
O meu nome é Nuno, vivo na Figueira da Foz, perto das Abadias. Sou estudante e tenho duas grandes paixões: o futebol (o Benfica mais concretamente) e a meteorologia.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2009 às 00:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Só hoje reparei neste tópico... Enfim vou fazer uma apresentação rápida:
> O meu nome é Nuno, vivo na Figueira da Foz, perto das Abadias. Sou estudante e tenho duas grandes paixões: o futebol (o Benfica mais concretamente) e a meteorologia.




Muito bem vindo Nuno

Eu também sofro pelo *Glorioso*


----------



## meteo (11 Set 2009 às 09:29)

MSantos disse:


> Muito bem vindo Nuno
> 
> Eu também sofro pelo *Glorioso*




Essa taça com 1 lugar até parece mal mostrar.Ah só se for deste ano!  

Bem-vindo Nuno ! O litoral Oeste(Centro) agora já está representado,com a tua presença.


----------



## JPNunes (29 Set 2009 às 15:56)

Boa tarde a todos.

Inscrevi-me hoje neste grande Forum, mas há já algum tempo que dava umas espreitadelas.

Sou o Pedro Nunes, tenho quaaaase 28 anos e com o 12ºano de Técnico de Informática. Um amante meteorológico, ainda que a área técnica não domine, mas sempre com vontade em aprender algo mais.

Esta paixão pela meteorologia vem de muito novinho, exemplo é de estar várias vezes a sentir o vento e a admirar as árvores a inclinar-se fortemente, num espectáculo que me seduzia...   e lá ficava eu no parapeito da janela tempos e tempos....

Um sonho meu: Ver um tornado (só ver ao longe claro ) e ver e sentir a força do vento de um Furacão. 

Bem... não me alongo mais!

Um bem haja a todos vós!

Até já


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2009 às 16:04)

JPNunes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Inscrevi-me hoje neste grande Forum, mas há já algum tempo que dava umas espreitadelas.
> 
> ...




Muito bem vindo *JPNunes*. Participa e desfruta desta bela nossa/tua casa


----------



## JPNunes (29 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Esqueci-me de um pormenor, quando falava em querer ver um tornado ao perto.

A 18 de Outubro de 2006, passou um Mini-Mini tornado perto de minha casa. Começou por ser Mini mas entretanto foi perdendo força, tendo causado mesmo assim alguns estragos tb na fase de dissipação. Pena que cheguei 5 minutos depois dele passar ainda que me tenha apercebido de algo quando estava ao volante e a caminho de casa! 

no mesmo dia houveram fenómenos idênticos, penso que em Santarém.

Algumas imagens encontram-se neste link http://www.loureironline.net/tornado/tornado.htm


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 17:51)

JPNunes disse:


> Esqueci-me de um pormenor, quando falava em querer ver um tornado ao perto.
> 
> A 18 de Outubro de 2006, passou um Mini-Mini tornado perto de minha casa. Começou por ser Mini mas entretanto foi perdendo força, tendo causado mesmo assim alguns estragos tb na fase de dissipação. Pena que cheguei 5 minutos depois dele passar ainda que me tenha apercebido de algo quando estava ao volante e a caminho de casa!
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao forum


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2009 às 18:22)

JPNunes disse:


> Esqueci-me de um pormenor, quando falava em querer ver um tornado ao perto.
> 
> A 18 de Outubro de 2006, passou um Mini-Mini tornado perto de minha casa. Começou por ser Mini mas entretanto foi perdendo força, tendo causado mesmo assim alguns estragos tb na fase de dissipação. Pena que cheguei 5 minutos depois dele passar ainda que me tenha apercebido de algo quando estava ao volante e a caminho de casa!
> 
> ...



Olá, bem vindo.
Sim, nesse dia houve dois tornados, foi um dia de enorme instabilidade. 
Já agora, não fales em "mini tornados", é uma palavra maldita no fórum 

Contamos com a tua presença regular por aqui


----------



## Kraliv (29 Set 2009 às 18:56)

JPNunes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Inscrevi-me hoje neste grande Forum, mas há já algum tempo que dava umas
> espreitadelas.
> ...






Bem-vindo JPNunes,

Goza bem a estadia por esta "casa"...e diverte-te também


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2009 às 19:00)

Bem vindo JPNunes e obrigado pela apresentação. És dos poucos a fazê-la, acho uma lacuna esta não ser obrigatória, por sucinta que seja, interagir com novos membros, dos quais normalmente não sabemos pelo menos o sexo, idade e formação de base, torna-se frustante.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2009 às 19:05)

Sê muito bem-vindo, *JPNunes*!

Parece que utlimamente este tópico deixou de ser utilizado. A quem ainda não o fez, que se apresente, para o conhecermos um pouco melhor!


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2009 às 20:02)

JPNunes disse:


> Esta paixão pela meteorologia vem de muito novinho, exemplo é de estar várias vezes a sentir o vento e a admirar as árvores a inclinar-se fortemente, num espectáculo que me seduzia...   e lá ficava eu no parapeito da janela tempos e tempos....
> 
> *Um sonho meu: Ver um tornado (só ver ao longe claro )e ver e sentir a força do vento de um Furacão.*



Bem-vindo antes de mais ao fórum.

És cá dos meus... Temos os sonhos iguais...


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Muito bem-vindo *JPNunes * Não hesites em participar


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 20:51)

Sê bem vindo JPNunes contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Set 2009 às 21:27)

JPNunes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Inscrevi-me hoje neste grande Forum, mas há já algum tempo que dava umas espreitadelas.
> 
> ...



Sê bem-vindo, *Pedro*. 

Vais, com certeza, adorar estar por aqui e certamente muito aprenderás e também partilharás connosco.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Set 2009 às 21:41)

Nunca somos demais!
Bem-vindo!!


----------



## stormiday (5 Out 2009 às 17:45)

Olá, o meu nome é Ricardo Inácio e sou de Aveiro.
Desde há muito que espreitava este site mas só agora é que decidi registar-me. Sou um louco por trovoadas mas nesta zona são raras enfim...
Bem haja a este fórum e a todos os membros.
Ricardo Inácio


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 17:48)

Bem-vindo Ricardo Inácio.

 Escolheste um "bom" dia para te registares.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2009 às 17:49)

Sê bem-vindo, *Ricardo*!


----------



## stormiday (5 Out 2009 às 17:58)

Obrigado a todos. Espero que seja um dia "bem regado"


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 19:15)

Bemvindo *stormiday*!


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 19:42)

*JPNunes* e Ricardo Inácio (*stormiday*), sejam muito bem vindos ao fantástico mundo dos  meteoloucos. 

Fiquem por aí porque vale a pena!


----------



## jodecape (6 Out 2009 às 17:26)

Boas! O meu nome é João  Pereira,sou de Pias Concelho de Serpa, margen esquerda do Guadiana.O meu interesse pela Meteorologia vem na sequência do meu gosto  por fotografia:especificamente paisagens, nuvens e relâmpagos são os meus temas preferidos.A minha participação aqui no Forum por enquanto será essencialmete registos fotograficos de eventos meteorológicos que estejam a ser acompanhadas e discutidas neste mesmo forum,e que surjam aqui, nesta zona do Alentejo.Um abraço para todos.


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Sê bem-vindo ao fórum, jodecape. 

Contamos então com os teus registos fotográficos, ainda por cima dessa bela zona que é o Alentejo.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2009 às 19:20)

Muito bem-vindo ao MeteoPT *Ricardo Inácio*

Não exites em participar


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Benvindo *jodecape*.
Estás numa boa altura para os teus gostos.


----------



## JPedroMR (13 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Boa Noite!

Sou o Pedro, tenho 18 anos e moro em Lisboa.

Desde puto que as tempestades me fascinam. Os meus pais fartam-se de contar histórias de quando iamos em viagem com mau tempo (para mim bom tempo! ) eu ficava todo contente e andava a saltar de um lado para o outro do carro a ver a chuva a cair. O que é certo é que essa minha pancada que tenho desde sempre, se manteve até aos dias de hoje. Ver aquelas brutas cargas de água a cair põe-me sempre um sorriso nos lábios e dá-me imensa alegria (pior é as consequências...).

Há dias descobri este forúm porque andava à procura de informações sobre os meses de Outubro de anos anteriores, isto porque estou a achar que este ano o mês de Outubro está a ser bastante quente. Uma coisa leva a outra e encontrei muita informação útil e fiquei cada vez mais curioso com isto tudo.

Já andei a ver estações e os preços e encontrei duas bastante interessantes. Uma delas é a Davis Wireless Weather Station 6152 Vantage Pro2 e a outra é a Oregon Scientific WMR200. O grande problema que tenho, para além dos €€€, é morar num apartamento. Devido a isso exclui logo a Davis, porque tem o sensor de temperatura e pluviometro juntos o que faz com que seja mais dificil encontrar o sitio ideal (pelo menos no meu caso).

Em relação à Oregon gostei muito dela, mas a questão agora é onde colocar todos os sensores. Cá no prédio não tenho hipóteses de colocar nada no telhado. Colocar tudo na varanda também não é uma opção, porque iria influenciar muito os valores principalmente da velocidade e direção do vento. O mesmo se passaria com o pluviometro. Resumindo e concluindo, tenho sitio ideal para o sensor de temperatura e humidade do ar. De resto, nada...

Peço desculpa pelo testamento. Espero que me possam ajudar. 

Cumps.

Ps: Amanha colocarei fotos das frentes da minha casa.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2009 às 09:35)

JPedroMR disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Sou o Pedro, tenho 18 anos e moro em Lisboa.
> 
> ...



Antes de mais bem vindo ao fórum! Disfruta ao máximo desta tua/nossa casa. Não sendo critério de aceitação para o fórum, porque todos os entusiastas são bem vindos, o facto de por ti próprio quereres uma estação meteorológica é de louvar e verifico desde já que tens já uma óptima noção das estações disponíveis e, mais importante ainda, dos critérios mínimos para algum rigor nas medições efectuadas. O último ponto é para mim muito importante. 
Existem algumas soluções ditas "engenhosas", para colocação de estações em locais mais complicados, mas sem dúvida que certos parâmetros não podem ser medidos com máximo rigor em condições de bloqueio, em prédios, varandas e outros espaços mais apertados. Uma possível solução que posso te dar enquanto não tens acessos a melhor condições é, por exemplo, a colocação de uma estação low cost (por exemplo LIDL) para aquisição de temperaturas e humidades, parâmetros que podem ser mais facilmente ajustados em condições de pouco espaço, desde que os sensores fiquem em locais representativos. Mais tarde poderias com outras condições efectuar outros registos. Dando um exemplo, de pouco servirá teres um ferrari para andares no meio de engarrafamentos numa cidade, para isso mais vale comprar um utilitário 

MAs acima de tudo espero que te divirtas e contribuas da melhor forma aqui no MeteoPT! Muito bem vindo!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2009 às 11:17)

JPedroMR disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Sou o Pedro, tenho 18 anos e moro em Lisboa.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao forum!
O problema que colocaste com a estação é exactamente o mesmo que o meu.
Optei por uma Oregon, para melhor dispersar os sensores...
O anemómetro é mesmo para esquecer, todas as minhas medições de vento são a olhómetro.
Quanto ao pluviómetro, um pouco de imaginação e bricolage e consegui expô-lo minimamente...
Mesmo com limitações, avança, senão o bichinho vai-te corroendo aos poucos...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 11:50)

Eu, por sorte, consegui por a minha estação no telhado!

---

Sê bem-vindo, *JPedroMR*!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 11:52)

JPedroMR disse:


> Desde puto que as tempestades me fascinam. Os meus pais fartam-se de contar histórias de quando iamos em viagem com mau tempo (para mim bom tempo! ) eu ficava todo contente e andava a saltar de um lado para o outro do carro a ver a chuva a cair. O que é certo é que essa minha pancada que tenho desde sempre, se manteve até aos dias de hoje. Ver aquelas brutas cargas de água a cair põe-me sempre um sorriso nos lábios e dá-me imensa alegria (pior é as consequências...).



Ena pá bela descrição do sentimento de qualquer meteolouco 

Muito bem-vindo ao nosso fórum contamos com a tua participação


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Muito bem-vindo*JPedroMR*


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Out 2009 às 13:28)

Sê muito bem-vindo *JPedroMR*


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 16:05)

JPedroMR disse:


> Em relação à Oregon gostei muito dela, mas a questão agora é onde colocar todos os sensores. Cá no prédio não tenho hipóteses de colocar nada no telhado. Colocar tudo na varanda também não é uma opção, porque iria influenciar muito os valores principalmente da velocidade e direção do vento. O mesmo se passaria com o pluviometro. Resumindo e concluindo, tenho sitio ideal para o sensor de temperatura e humidade do ar. De resto, nada...



  O meu problema é semelhante, também habito um apartamento, sem acesso ao telhado.

  Optei por um aparelho muito simples, com um sensor de temperatura exterior, dá-me a máxima e a mínima, pressão atmosférica e humidade relativa.

  Nestas condições, não se pode pensar em mais...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2009 às 20:02)

Bem-vindo JPedroMR, tens bons gostos pelos vistos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2009 às 22:54)

As boas vindas ao *JPedroMR*.

Mais um jovem nestas andanças. 

Saudações.


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 16:54)

Boa tarde. 
Chamo-me Carlos Ferreira e sou professor de Ciências Físico-Químicas na Escola EB 2,3 de Monchique.
O tema meteorologia faz parte do programa do 8º ano de escolaridade na disciplina de físico-química. Por isso elaborei um projecto para a instalação de uma estação meteorológica .
Essa estação já está a funcionar há cerca de 2 anos. 
Para quem quiser em tempo real as condições atmosféricas em Monchique deixo-vos aqui o link: 
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 17:21)

sielwolf disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Chamo-me Carlos Ferreira e sou professor de Ciências Físico-Químicas na Escola EB 2,3 de Monchique.
> O tema meteorologia faz parte do programa do 8º ano de escolaridade na disciplina de físico-química. Por isso elaborei um projecto para a instalação de uma estação meteorológica .
> Essa estação já está a funcionar há cerca de 2 anos.
> ...



Quem me dera que pudesse fazer eu o mesmo na minha esola...

Ma para além da minha pessoa, interessados não há mais.

Será que em pode disponibilizar o projecto?


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Pedro disse:


> Quem me dera que pudesse fazer eu o mesmo na minha esola...
> 
> Ma para além da minha pessoa, interessados não há mais.
> 
> Será que em pode disponibilizar o projecto?



Na minha escola também sou o único interessado. Mas lá consegui que a escola comprasse uma estação. 
Disponibilizar o projecto?


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 17:38)

sielwolf disse:


> Na minha escola também sou o único interessado. Mas lá consegui que a escola comprasse uma estação.
> Disponibilizar o projecto?



Sim, no fundo queria saber qual a estação que comprou a escola, e onde a colocou, paar além dos custos acarretados.

Esta escola chegou  a ter uma manual, mas avariou-se e mais ninguém senão eu se importou com a coitada!


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 17:51)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, no fundo queria saber qual a estação que comprou a escola, e onde a colocou, paar além dos custos acarretados.
> 
> Esta escola chegou  a ter uma manual, mas avariou-se e mais ninguém senão eu se importou com a coitada!




Ora a estação é uma Davis Vantage Pro2 ( por wireless) se não estou em erro.
O custo se não me falha a memória rondou os mil euros.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2009 às 19:08)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPt *sielwolf*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Sê bem-vindo, *sielwolf*!


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2009 às 19:46)

sielwolf disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Chamo-me Carlos Ferreira e sou professor de Ciências Físico-Químicas na Escola EB 2,3 de Monchique.
> O tema meteorologia faz parte do programa do 8º ano de escolaridade na disciplina de físico-química. Por isso elaborei um projecto para a instalação de uma estação meteorológica .
> Essa estação já está a funcionar há cerca de 2 anos.
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum *sielwolf*! 

É já há algum tempo que vamos seguindo os dados a estação meteorológica de Monchique (por exemplo). E é com muito prazer que agora recebemos o responsável pela estação aqui no fórum.
Monchique é uma zona de especial interesse meteorológico no Algarve, por ser um lugar com um clima completamente distinto do resto da região. Além da estação, é importante haver agora um membro que nos possa fazer o relato das condições lá de forma mais personalizada!


----------



## sielwolf (19 Out 2009 às 19:53)

AnDré disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum *sielwolf*!
> 
> É já há algum tempo que vamos seguindo os dados a estação meteorológica de Monchique (por exemplo). E é com muito prazer que agora recebemos o responsável pela estação aqui no fórum.
> Monchique é uma zona de especial interesse meteorológico no Algarve, por ser um lugar com um clima completamente distinto do resto da região. Além da estação, é importante haver agora um membro que nos possa fazer o relato das condições lá de forma mais personalizada!



Ora, muito obrigado pela calorosa recepção aqui no fórum.
É com todo o gosto que irei fazer , sempre que possível, o relato das  condições em Monchique (onde trabalho) e Portimão onde vivo.


----------



## Liliana15 (19 Out 2009 às 20:22)

*Olá pessoal.*
Eu sou a Liliana, sou de *Cabeceiras de Basto *no entanto estudo em *Bragança.* 

Vivo com MSantos e sempre que colocar no MeteoPt valores de temperaturas são referentes à estação dele


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 20:28)

Liliana15 disse:


> *Olá pessoal.*
> Eu sou a Liliana, sou de *Cabeceiras de Basto *no entanto estudo em *Bragança.*



  Sê bem-vinda Liliana15. A propósito, não sei o que de especial se passa com Bragança, mas em proporção à dimensão e população da cidade e do distrito, está muito bem representada de forma directa ou indirecta aqui no Fórum (eu incluído).


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2009 às 20:36)

Bem vinda ao fórum


----------



## Brigantia (19 Out 2009 às 21:14)

Liliana15 disse:


> *Olá pessoal.*
> Eu sou a Liliana, sou de *Cabeceiras de Basto *no entanto estudo em *Bragança.*
> 
> Vivo com MSantos e sempre que colocar no MeteoPt valores de temperaturas são referentes à estação dele



Bem vinda É sempre bom  ver o meteoPT crescer e ainda por cima com membros de Bragança

Boas vindas também para os restantes  novos membros


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Sê bem-vinda, *Liliana*!


----------



## a.pestana (19 Out 2009 às 21:24)

brigantia disse:


> bem vinda é sempre bom  ver o meteopt crescer e ainda por cima com membros de bragança
> 
> boas vindas também para os restantes  novos membros



sem duvida concordo


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Muito bem-vinda Liliana

Andei a angariar membros para o MeteoPT sem sair de casa

Já somos 3 *Liliana15* e o *a.pestana *e eu


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2009 às 23:14)

Liliana15 disse:


> *Olá pessoal.*
> Eu sou a Liliana, sou de *Cabeceiras de Basto *no entanto estudo em *Bragança.*
> 
> Vivo com MSantos e sempre que colocar no MeteoPt valores de temperaturas são referentes à estação dele



Bem-vinda Liliana. A cidade portuguesa com mais meteoloucos por metro quadrado.



sielwolf disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Chamo-me Carlos Ferreira e sou professor de Ciências Físico-Químicas na Escola EB 2,3 de Monchique.
> O tema meteorologia faz parte do programa do 8º ano de escolaridade na disciplina de físico-química. Por isso elaborei um projecto para a instalação de uma estação meteorológica .
> Essa estação já está a funcionar há cerca de 2 anos.
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum, e mais um algarvio como esta comunidade tem crescido nos últimos dois anos no Algarve. A tua estação é excelente para acompanhar o evoluir do estado do tempo em Monchique.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2009 às 23:20)

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros 

Contamos com a vossa participação


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 00:57)

MSantos disse:


> Andei a angariar membros para o MeteoPT sem sair de casa
> 
> Já somos 3 *Liliana15* e o *a.pestana *e eu





Bem-vindos ao fórum Liliana15 e o a.pestana! 
Contamos com os vossos relatos!

*MSantos*, a isto é que eu chamo de contágio meteorológico caseiro!
Será que a loucura meteorológica se pega? Quem me dera!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2009 às 13:21)

sielwolf disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Chamo-me Carlos Ferreira e sou professor de Ciências Físico-Químicas na Escola EB 2,3 de Monchique.
> O tema meteorologia faz parte do programa do 8º ano de escolaridade na disciplina de físico-química. Por isso elaborei um projecto para a instalação de uma estação meteorológica .
> Essa estação já está a funcionar há cerca de 2 anos.
> ...



As boas-vindas a todos os membros, em especial ao *sielwolf*. 

Isto porque é surpreendente termos por aqui alguém que motivou uma escola a dedicar-se a um projecto destes e sobretudo por se interessar por esta nossa paixão.

Parabéns pela iniciativa e votos de continuação do projecto.


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2009 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> Bem-vindos ao fórum Liliana15 e o a.pestana!
> Contamos com os vossos relatos!
> 
> *MSantos*, a isto é que eu chamo de contágio meteorológico caseiro!
> Será que a loucura meteorológica se pega? Quem me dera!



Aqui em casa parece que ocorreu contágio meteorológico, porque antes só  me faltou chamarem maluquinho do tempo mas começaram a ter alguma curiosidade nos valores da estação, principalmente das mínimas aqui de Bragança Não sei se foi por verem a minha participação diária aqui no MeteoPT,mas o que é certo é que foram-se interessando mais por estas tématicas até que se registáram como membros do MeteoPT:

São eles a *Liliana15 *e o *a.pestana *. 
O Pestena diz que só gosta de vir aqui quando está a nevar


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2009 às 20:54)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em casa parece que ocorreu contágio meteorológico, porque antes só  me faltou chamarem maluquinho do tempo mas começaram a ter alguma curiosidade nos valores da estação, principalmente das mínimas aqui de Bragança Não sei se foi por verem a minha participação diária aqui no MeteoPT,mas o que é certo é que foram-se interessando mais por estas tématicas até que se registáram como membros do MeteoPT:
> 
> São eles a *Liliana15 *e o *a.pestana *.
> O Pestena diz que só gosta de ver aqui quando está a nevar



Também consegui contagiar a Gripe ao meu irmão mais novo, e só tem 7anos e a 4 colegas meus...

Um deles é mesmo maluco!Só quer chuva! se vê sol fica todo lixado...Um despreza um pouco mais, e outros 2 estão na fase de contágio.

Sou mesmo o vírus, até consegui contagiar as minhas professoras de Espanhol, Inglês, Geografia e Físico-Química!

Gustava a tanto que  minha stôra de Geografia chegasse a estar mais de 10min a analisar connosco cartas sinópticas, e só então começasse a aula!Mas já faltou menos, porque de um mês para cá temos vindo a analisar as previsões, no início da  aula.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2009 às 01:32)

Para a *Liliana15* e o *a.pestana* votos sinceros de uma boa estadia no mundo virtual dos meteoloucos.
Bem vindos ao clube! 

ah!..., e participem.


----------



## Liliana15 (21 Out 2009 às 16:02)

*Ola pessoal...*

Obrigada pelas Boas Vindas... 

*Comprimentos*


----------



## eFePe (22 Out 2009 às 22:39)

Olá a todos,

Entrei para este forum desde 8 de Abril de 2008, mas só agora é que me vou apresentar:
Chamo-me Fernando, tenho 46 anos, sou técnico de informática, vivo na Buraca e sempre gostei de ver o boletim meteorológico na televisão...  É um bichinho. Consulto diariamente este forum. Confesso que já aprendi aqui muitos conceitos e fundamentos. Apesar de não saber muito, completamente perdido já não me sinto neste tema. E, como já referi, este sitio foi, e será, de grande importância. Parabéns a todos.
Em relação a instrumentos de meteorologia, a única coisa que disponho é uma estação pequenina que só tem 1 sensor externo de temperatura e o resto está dentro de casa. Meio baralhado, mas está a trabalhar.
Continuação de bom trabalho. 

Saudações a todos,
eFePe


----------



## bejacorreia (23 Out 2009 às 01:26)

Boas.

Sou Fernando, de Mangualde, licenciado em Multimédia.
Desde muito novo que sempre tive a maluqueira pela astrologia e meteorologia, não perdia um boletim meteorológico.
Tenho uma paixão louca pela neve, daí o meu real interesse por esta área.

Conheci este fórum e logo me registei, porque gosto muito de aprender e vejo que existem aqui utilizadores "expert" na matéria 

Quanto a aparelhos meteorológicos, para já não tenho, mas assumo que irei investigar e comprar um, para poder ajudar toda esta comunidade.

Parabéns a todos.

Cumprimentos,

Fernando Beja Correia


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2009 às 01:56)

eFePe disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Chamo-me Fernando, tenho 46 anos, sou técnico de informática,
> 
> eFePe






bejacorreia disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Sou Fernando, de Mangualde, licenciado em Multimédia.
> 
> Fernando Beja Correia




Sejam os 2 muito bem vindos... 

Duas áreas com pontos em comum e que certamente poderão vir a ser de grande utilidade e uma boa dose de complemento neste espaço!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 08:12)

Sejam ambos bem-vindos!


----------



## nuvem nacarada (23 Out 2009 às 08:38)

A minha formação académica é em Línguas e Literaturas Modernas.
Consultei a net para obter informações detalhadas sobre a formação de nuvens nacaradas e posteriormente descobri este sítio. Arrisquei o registo e envio do referido texto "Nuvem Divertida", que destoa do conteúdo aqui previsto. Porém, a recepção ao meu texto foi tão agradável que decidi continuar a pairar por cá. 
Gostaria que os meus textos despertassem um sorriso aos meus leitores virtuais por verem a versão literária dos conteúdos sérios aqui disponibilizados. Agradeço todas as correcções que forem necessárias, na eventualidade de haver deturpação da minha parte devido a uma interpretação incorrecta que eu possa fazer do referido assunto.
Independentemente disso, considero este sítio excelente em termos informativos e já o dei a conhecer a quem estando nesta área do conhecimento ainda não tinha tido o privilégio de ter acesso aos vossos conteúdos.


----------



## Liliana15 (23 Out 2009 às 18:03)

*Muito bem-vindos a todos os novos mebros...

Eu também sou nova por cá ...*


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Bem-vindos *nuvem nacarada*, *eFePe* e *bejacorreia*

Participem


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2009 às 19:24)

Bem vindos todos os novos membros...e participem


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2009 às 20:14)

Sê bem-vinda, *nuvem nacarada*!

Apreciei bastante todos os teus textos! Continua!


----------



## migueldefender (23 Out 2009 às 23:43)

Olá, boa noite.  

Bom, já andei a navegar pelo vosso Fórum, e de facto vejo que sou um total ignorante. he he he

Chamo-me Miguel Oliveira, resido em Alfragide e tenho 28 anos.  Bom, a minha paixão, confesso, não é a meteorologia, mas sim os automóveis... britânicos para ser mais exacto. Há coisa de um ano criei o primeiro Fórum da Jaguars de Portugal (www.jaguar-portugal.com), e foi "ele" que me fez vir aqui.

Para ser honesto, vim aqui ao Fórum para tentar saber a previsão do tempo para daqui a uns dias, pois estou a organizar um evento de Jags em Sintra e é muito importante que esteja bom tempo.  Ao que parece, vamos ter alguma sorte. 



Os meus melhores cumprimentos,
Miguel Oliveira


----------



## eFePe (23 Out 2009 às 23:45)

Olá a todos,

Obrigada pelas Boas Vindas...   

Comprimentos 
eFePe


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2009 às 09:05)

sejam muito bem-vindos os novos membros


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2009 às 11:42)

migueldefender disse:


> Olá, boa noite.
> 
> Bom, já andei a navegar pelo vosso Fórum, e de facto vejo que sou um total ignorante. he he he
> 
> ...



Muito bem-vindo Miguel

O MeteoPT tem muito mais coisas do que meteorologia podes criar um tópico sobre a tua paixão sem nenhum problema

Sempre que precisares de uma previsão meteorológica ou alguma duvida sobre estes assuntos não hesites estou certo que alguém te ajudara.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Sê bem-vindo, *Miguel*!

No meu caso, a paixão, para além da meteorologia, são os comboios. Se reparares, já existe um tópico com essa temática, onde partilhamos, eu e mais alguns aficcionados, fotos e documentos!

Porque não um tópico sobre _Jaguars_ ?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2009 às 13:02)

Boa tarde a todos!

Chamo-me Tiago e estou a tirar o Mestrado Integrado em Engenharia do Ambiente na Universidade Nova de Lisboa e gosto de meteorologia... actualmente tenho uma cadeira chamada climatologia  o que aumenta o fascinio...
Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Liliana15 (24 Out 2009 às 14:01)

Muito bem-vindos *sunnyrainy* e *Migueldefender*...

*Participem*..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2009 às 19:07)

Sejam bem-vindos todos os novos membros. 



migueldefender disse:


> Bom, a minha paixão, confesso, não é a meteorologia, mas sim os automóveis... britânicos para ser mais exacto. Há coisa de um ano criei o primeiro Fórum da Jaguars de Portugal (www.jaguar-portugal.com), e foi "ele" que me fez vir aqui.



Partilho contigo, certamente desde há muito tempo, também a paixão pela Jaguar. Apesar de muito valorizar outras marcas de que também gosto bastante, encaro esta sempre de forma mais mítica. 

Bem-vindo e cá esperamos um tópico sobre eles.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Bem-vindo *Sunnyrainy*


----------



## migueldefender (24 Out 2009 às 21:59)

Caros amigos,

muito obrigado pelas vossas boas vindas.  

Daniel, caso sejas de LX e queiras ver alguns, podes passar por Sintra, onde irá ser o "famoso" encontro de Jags.  

No final deste tópico tens a lista dos Jagys que por lá andarão. 
http://jaguar-portugal.com/index.php/topic,728.0.html


Um abraço a todos e um beijinho à menina,
Miguel


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Sê bem-vindo, *Sunnyrainy*!


----------



## vitamos (26 Out 2009 às 10:02)

Muito bem vindo a todos os novos membros deste fórum!

Já agora dois apartes relativamente a dois novos membros:

*Sunnyrainy*: Parabéns pela escolha do curso e, sobretudo, da universidade! Uma vez FCTense, FCTense sempre... Manda cumprimentos à dona Teresa (se não souberes quem é, é imperdoável  )

*nuvem nacarada*: Os teus textos são sempre bem vindos   Embora seja um homem "das ciências" sempre tive um gosto muito particular pela literatura, aliás criei há alguns anos com alguns colegas um projecto literário que resistiu aos tempos passando de revista a blog e cujo o link tá na minha assinatura. Se quiseres dá por lá um salto para ficares a conhecer o trabalho amador de alguns apaixonados pela escrita!

De novo volto a saudar todos e desejo boas participações neste nossa/vossa casa


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2009 às 14:10)

Bem vindos a todos os novos membros do Fórum, esperamos que gostem da nossa companhia e que participem bastante


----------



## beckernunes (27 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Olá.

Apesar de já participar do Fórum há uma semana, ainda não havia me 
apresentado. Sou André Becker Nunes, brasileiro, moro em Cachoeira Paulista-SP, 
graduado em meteorologia e pós-graduado em micrometeorologia.
Considero o MeteoPT o melhor fórum de meteorologia por causa da variedade
dos assuntos discutidos.

Organizo o blog "Papo de Meteoro - Blog sobre Meteorologia" (http://papodemeteoro.blogspot.com/).

Um abraço a todos!
André.


----------



## Liliana15 (27 Out 2009 às 23:37)

*Olá beckernunes sê bem-vindo.*


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2009 às 00:27)

Muito bem-vindo *beckernunes*

Participa


----------



## Mariana (28 Out 2009 às 19:00)

*ola* 
ora bem eu sou um membro novinho,aqui no forum!
o meu nome é Mariana,nascida e crescidinha em Canidelo( a terra mágica)

sou estudante e uma fascinada pela praia 

beijinhos


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 19:05)

Mariana disse:


> *ola*
> ora bem eu sou um membro novinho,aqui no forum!
> o meu nome é Mariana,nascida e crescidinha em Canidelo( a terra mágica)
> 
> ...



"Terra mágica"? 
Venham de lá esses registos e essas fotografias da magia!


Um desejo de boas vindas a todos os novos membros do meteoPT.com
Contamos com a vossa participação, para enriquecer ainda mais o fórum!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Olá *Mariana*!

Quem é que não gosta de praia? Ainda por cima, na _Terra Mágica_ !

Sê bem-vinda!

---

Sê bem-vindo também, *beckernunes*!


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Sejam bem-vindos todos os novos membros ao MeteoPT, contamos com a vossa participação!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2009 às 21:33)

Bem-vindo, beckernunes e Mariana ! 

Contamos com a vossa participação.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2009 às 00:57)

Bem-vinda *Mariana*

Participa


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 01:40)

Bem-vindos *becker**nunes* e *Mari**ana* (mais uma presença feminina que poderá contribuir para que não se pense que isto é coisa só de rapazes!)


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Bem vindos sejam todos os novos membros


----------



## Liliana15 (29 Out 2009 às 16:43)

*Ola Mariana

Muito bem-vinda...


Participa*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2009 às 22:02)

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Out 2009 às 00:56)

Olá, boa noite. Sou o Diogo Miguel, moro em Lisboa, apaixonado pela natureza, principalmente a nivel do mundo animal, mas actualmente a desenvolver um gosto e uma curiosidade maior pela meteorologia e tudo o que se relaciona com ela, graças há influência de algumas pessoas.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Out 2009 às 11:55)

Diogo Miguel disse:


> Olá, boa noite. Sou o Diogo Miguel, moro em Lisboa, apaixonado pela natureza, principalmente a nivel do mundo animal, mas actualmente a desenvolver um gosto e uma curiosidade maior pela meteorologia e tudo o que se relaciona com ela, graças há influência de algumas pessoas.



Olá Diogo

Para já temos duas coisas em comum!
Há que partilhá-las e aqui neste espaço já tão diversificado terás a oportunidade de o fazer, porque nada melhor que tentar compreender os "caprichos do tempo" para também tentar perceber sobre tudo o que nos rodeia.

Sê bem-vindo!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2009 às 12:44)

Bem-vindo sejas!


----------



## dUbeni (28 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Comunidade MeteoPT*

Acabei de chegar a este Forum, procurei por um lugar para me apresentar, e achei que este talvez seja o mais indicado.

Não sou meteorologista, nem nada que se pareça, sou arquitecto, mas de há algum tempo para cá interessei-me pela astronomia e como consequência pela meteorologia, não tanto a climatologia, embora como curioso que sou por estas coisas de vez em quando leio umas coisas.

Os sites que normalmente consulto são o clim@ua e o do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Mais recentemente, e porque os meus amigos aprenderam que previa com alguma fiabilidade o tempo aqui para a linha do Estoril, tipo "olhem que vai chover à hora de almoço" , resolvi dedicar-me um pouco mais e começar a aprender a interpretar melhor a meteorologia, facto é que já começo a conhecer as nuvens pelos seus nomes científicos, a interpretar de alguma forma as cartas com isobáricas, apresentadas no IM, percebendo melhor as influências dos núcleos de baixas pressões e do anti-ciclone dos Açores, etc.

Finalmente um dos meus amigos criou um grupo privado no Facebook (só para os amigos convidados), que dá pelo nome "The Weatherman", onde me colocou como administrador e posso colocar as previsões para os meninos da linha, coloco fotografias que tiro às nuvens, e explico de uma forma sucinta as suas características.

Enfim tenho dedicado algumas horas a esta disciplina e aqui estou para aprender mais.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 12:42)

dUbeni disse:


> Acabei de chegar a este Forum, procurei por um lugar para me apresentar, e achei que este talvez seja o mais indicado.



  Sê bem-vindo dUbeni, e que aproveites com o nosso convívio.


----------



## Liliana15 (28 Nov 2009 às 15:53)

Bem-vindo *dUbeni*... 

Participa . . .


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

Bem-vindo dUbeni

Não te esqueças de participar


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Sê bem-vindo, *dUbeni*!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 17:49)

Muito bem-vindo, *dUbeni*!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2009 às 01:11)

Olá a todos.
Sou a Cláudia, vivo em Viseu, não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas é um assunto que me fascina. Ah, e adoro neve, apesar de ela ser rara por estes lados. Deve ter sido uma paixão que se deve ao facto de ter nascido num país onde a neve nunca falta: Alemanha.
Parabéns a todos pelo fórum. Muitíssimo informativo!


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Dez 2009 às 01:28)

olá *ClaudiaRM*

O fascínio pela meteorologia é o bichinho que morde aos que por aqui deambulam. 
É o que leva a muitos de nós a considerar este espaço como uma 2ª casa.

Sê bem vinda!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

As boas vindas aos novos membros !


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2009 às 16:47)

Muito bem-vinda *ClaudiaRM*


----------



## Liliana15 (3 Dez 2009 às 11:54)

Bem-vinda *ClaudiaRM* . . .


----------



## lightning bolt (10 Dez 2009 às 08:41)

Boas
 Chamo-me Nuno e já sigo o forum á uns meses mas só agora me decidi registar.
Foi graças a este magnifico forum que o bichinho da meteorologia despertou em mim.
Abraço a todos e Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2009 às 09:31)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boas
> Chamo-me Nuno e já sigo o forum á uns meses mas só agora me decidi registar.
> Foi graças a este magnifico forum que o bichinho da meteorologia despertou em mim.
> Abraço a todos e Obrigado



Muito bem vindo Nuno!

Contamos com a tua participação!


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2009 às 09:53)

Boas vindas, *Nuno*!! 

Seia é uma cidade muito gira! Participa


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boas
> Chamo-me Nuno e já sigo o forum á uns meses mas só agora me decidi registar.
> Foi graças a este magnifico forum que o bichinho da meteorologia despertou em mim.
> Abraço a todos e Obrigado




Mais uma vez bem-vindo Nuno

Não te esqueças de participar aqui no MeteoPT


----------



## N_Fig (10 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boas
> Chamo-me Nuno e já sigo o forum á uns meses mas só agora me decidi registar.
> Foi graças a este magnifico forum que o bichinho da meteorologia despertou em mim.
> Abraço a todos e Obrigado



Benvindo lightning_bolt! Deves ser uma pessoa que vai contribuir bastante para o fórum pelo teu nome...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2009 às 18:52)

Sejam ambos bem-vindos, *Cláudia* e *Nuno*!


----------



## Jocru (11 Dez 2009 às 14:33)

Ok, aqui vai a minha apresentação

Chamo-me Jorge Cruz, tenho 37 anos e sou de Quarteira, mais precisamente das Pereiras de Cima a cerca de 3 KM DE Quarteira. Sou Assistente de Vendas numa agencia de Viagens em Vilamoura e.... Adoro meteorologia! Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês. Ando neste momento a reunir informação para adquirir uma estação (talvez a Oregon WMR 80 para começar)

Um grande abraço


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Jocru disse:


> Ok, aqui vai a minha apresentação
> 
> Chamo-me Jorge Cruz, tenho 37 anos e sou de Quarteira, mais precisamente das Pereiras de Cima a cerca de 3 KM DE Quarteira. Sou Assistente de Vendas numa agencia de Viagens em Vilamoura e.... Adoro meteorologia! Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês. Ando neste momento a reunir informação para adquirir uma estação (talvez a Oregon WMR 80 para começar)
> 
> Um grande abraço



Muito bem-vindo *Jorge*

O Algarve está cada vez melhor representado aqui no MeteoPT


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 21:34)

Jocru disse:


> Ok, aqui vai a minha apresentação
> 
> Chamo-me Jorge Cruz, tenho 37 anos e sou de Quarteira, mais precisamente das Pereiras de Cima a cerca de 3 KM DE Quarteira. Sou Assistente de Vendas numa agencia de Viagens em Vilamoura e.... Adoro meteorologia! Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês. Ando neste momento a reunir informação para adquirir uma estação (talvez a Oregon WMR 80 para começar)
> 
> Um grande abraço



As mais sinceras boas-vindas. 

A começar logo bem, com planos para uma estação.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Sê bem-vindo, *Jorge*!


----------



## sielwolf (12 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

Bem vindo Jorge.
Sempre bom ter mais um algarvio aqui no fórum


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2009 às 10:45)

Benvindo Jorge.

Como queres, que aprendas muito...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> As mais sinceras boas-vindas.
> 
> A começar logo bem, com planos para uma estação.



É verdade, logo de início em vias de ocupar uma posição cimeira em termos de registos! 

Bem-vindo *Jocru* e boas participações!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

Obrigada a todos pela simpatia!


----------



## Liliana15 (13 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Bem-vindo *Jorge*... 

Participa


----------



## FJC (14 Dez 2009 às 22:53)

Boa noite

Chamo-me Fernando e tenho 34 anos. Moro na Marinha Grande, onde, além de muita humidade, pouco mais se passa..., embora seja de uma terra perto do ac_cernax. Graças a ele posso saber como andam as coisas por "casa"...

Como todos aqui, adoro a natureza e esses seu fenómenos estranhos...

sigo este fórum à cerca de um ano, e hoje decidi dar a cara. Graças a vocês os meus conhecimentos sobre meteorologia têm evoluído

Não tenho estação, nem possibilidade de a ter a breve prazo pois moro numa apartamento e num 1º andar. Se mete-se a estação na varanda, penso que não iria transmitir os dado reais. Nem precipitação, nem vento, nem temperatura, pois ficaria um pouco abrigada.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Chamo-me Fernando e tenho 34 anos. Moro na Marinha Grande, onde, além de muita humidade, pouco mais se passa..., embora seja de uma terra perto do ac_cernax. Graças a ele posso saber como andam as coisas por "casa"...
> 
> ...



Bem vindo FJC!

As temperaturas podes sempre medir com um simples termómetro na varanda, desde que abrigado do sol!

E fotos! Tira fotos aos eventos que por aí presenciares...


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

Bem-vindo  Fernando

Participa


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

Bem-vindo sejas, *Fernando*!


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Dez 2009 às 01:36)

FJC disse:


> Não tenho estação, nem possibilidade de a ter a breve prazo pois moro numa apartamento e num 1º andar. Se mete-se a estação na varanda, penso que não iria transmitir os dado reais. Nem precipitação, nem vento, nem temperatura, pois ficaria um pouco abrigada.



Olá Fernando, sê bem-vindo! 

Deduzir à partida que terás más condições para obteres dados minimamente reais pelo facto de apenas teres a varanda como alternativa, a menos que relates concretamente quais são essas condições com vista a uma orientação, poderás estar a ser um pouco precipitado!

Fala-nos sobre isso para que possamos entender melhor e prestar-te a necessária ajuda se for o caso.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2009 às 08:46)

Seja muito benvindo, *Fernando*.


----------



## PTbig (21 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Olá chamo-me Ricardo Nunes, tenho 21 anos e moro na Tapada Das Merçês, isto é mais ou menos a 5 Km de Sintra. Espero aprender por aqui com todos vocês. Ontem comprei uma estação no Lidl mas hoje ja fui devolver porque nao tem alquance sufeciente  e que moro num 3º andar e o meu predio de 7º .
Os meus Hobbies são ciencia, Meteorologia, e Bombeiros 

Um grande abraço


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Muito bem-vindo *PTbig*

Participa


----------



## Fhoto (22 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Boas Noite.

Sou Paulo Silva, estou cá desde 67, moro em Rio Maior.

Tenho uma estação oregon 928n avariada com 4 anos.
Agora comprei uma do LIDL, uma AURIOL (passei de cavalo para abaixo de cão) estava avariada.
Vim aqui para ver o que se dizia desta estação, assim poderei saber se tem mas erros do que os que eu detectei.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

Fhoto disse:


> Boas Noite.
> 
> Sou Paulo Silva, estou cá desde 67, moro em Rio Maior.
> 
> ...



Muito bem-vindo Paulo


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

Sejam ambos bem-vindos, *PTbig* e *Fhoto*!


----------



## nogueirareis (26 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

Olá, sou novo aqui e estou a gostar bastante deste espaço (já devorei a maioria dos tópicos mais recentes).

Fiquei impressionado pela civilidade e cordialidade, assim como pelo espírito de entreajuda, devo dizer que não estou ligado a estas temáticas, mas tenho bastante curiosidade sobre.

E espero aprender bastante por cá.

Boas festas a todos.


----------



## snmds (28 Dez 2009 às 19:24)

Olá a todos!

O meu nome é Sérgio Silva e sou de Albufeira-Algarve.
Já tenho estação metereologica desde 2001. Comecei com uma Oregon Scientific WMR-928 e desde então, publico a minha info no Wunderground.com (na altura existiam apenas duas pws a publicar a sua info em Portugal).
Em 2006, adquiri uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus Wireless e é ainda hoje a minha WS preferida.
Uso o Weather Display como software de extração e publicação dos dados.

Cumprimentos,

Sérgio Silva

P.S. - Para quem possa ir ver os dados da minha estação, ela está offline desde hoje: começou a registar valores de pluviosidade muito fora do normal e até que consiga verificar se o pluviómetro pifou, não publico dados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

As boas vindas aos novos membros. 



snmds disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> O meu nome é Sérgio Silva e sou de Albufeira-Algarve.
> Já tenho estação metereologica desde 2001. Comecei com uma Oregon Scientific WMR-928 e desde então, publico a minha info no Wunderground.com (na altura existiam apenas duas pws a publicar a sua info em Portugal).
> ...



Parabéns pelo interesse pela meteorologia e por essa magnífica estação.

Mas, com uma Davis, preferes o Weather Display ao Weatherlink ? 

Talvez a segunda hipótese seja a melhor, uma vez que foi concebido exclusivamente para as Davis. Será que o erro na precipitação se deve a isso ?

Se puderes, coloca depois umas fotografias da instalação.


Bem-vindo a este espaço.


----------



## snmds (28 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> As boas vindas aos novos membros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Olá e obrigado!

Pois em relação ao Weatherlink, comprei qd comprei a estação, mas nunca cheguei a usar...
...e quanto ao erro na precipitação, além de nunca ter tido problemas com o software, os valores absurdos são lidos pela própria estação e o software só os reproduz: logo o erro vem do hardware e não do software.

Assim q tirar, coloco fotos

Sérgio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

snmds disse:


> Olá e obrigado!
> 
> Pois em relação ao Weatherlink, comprei qd comprei a estação, mas nunca cheguei a usar...
> ...e quanto ao erro na precipitação, além de nunca ter tido problemas com o software, os valores absurdos são lidos pela própria estação e o software só os reproduz: logo o erro vem do hardware e não do software.
> ...



Verifica o estado do módulo principal da estação no exterior, desmonta o pluviómetro e certifica-te que a concha está bem presa e que ele não oscila com o vento.


----------



## Pedarda (2 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

Olá a todos.

Em primeiro lugar os parabéns à comunidade pelo excelente forum. Já vos acompanho há algum tempo mas só agora fiz o registo.
Moro na cidade da Guarda mas ainda não adquiri qualquer estação meteorológica - o facto de viver num 1º andar dificulta um pouco as coisas (a solução deverá ter que passar pela colocação dos instrumentos de medição no telhado...). Tenho apenas um termómetro com indicação da temperatura interior/exterior.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

Benvindos *Pedarda*, *snmds* e *nogueirareis*


----------



## Puma (3 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

Boas....

Sou o Rui Correia e moro junto ao estádio nacional.

Antes do mais quero elogiar  todos os participantes e coordenadores deste fórum, pelo espirito construtivo, entre-ajuda e cordialidade que aqui se sente.

Já conhecia este fórum algum tempo, mas apenas na vertente de visitante, até que hoje decidi-me registar.

Tenho em casa, à pelo menos 3 anos, uma pequena " estação meteorológica " que comprei no LIDL, a qual me dá a temperatura interna e externa bem como a humidade interna.

No passado dia 17 de Dezembro, aproveitei uma promoção no LIDL e comprei a muito falada e porque não cobiçada , estação meteorológica  Auriol por € 49.00.

Desde o dia 20 de Dezembro que está montada no telhado do meu prédio, e até ao momento tem funcionado muito bem.

Espero continuar a aprender com todos Vós.

Abraço

Puma


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

As boas-vindas aos novos membros.


----------



## sandgrain (5 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

Boa noite a todos!

Chamo-me João e sou novo neste forúm!

Desde já os meus parabéns pela qualidade da informação disponível.

Sou um amante da natureza e dos fenómenos meteorológicos em particular.

Até breve


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

Sejam muito bem vindos todos os membros recém-chegados a esta comunidade.


----------



## aqpcb (5 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Olá o meu nome é Pedro sou de Palmela 

Estou a adorar este forum e espero aprender bastante com os mestres que por aqui andam

Não tenho conhecimentos da materia mas gostava de aprender algo como tal de inicio só vou ver e ler pois acho que devo ter pouco para dizer

Abraços e obrigado por este magnifico forum


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

aqpcb disse:


> Olá o meu nome é Pedro sou de Palmela
> 
> Estou a adorar este forum e espero aprender bastante com os mestres que por aqui andam
> 
> ...




Boas vindas aos novos membros. É bom ver esta comunidade crescer
*
aqpcb* participa sempre e sempre que precisares pergunta, se soubermos teremos todo gosto em reponder


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2010 às 22:22)

Sejam todos bem-vindos!

*nogueirareis*, *snmds*, *Pedarda*, *Puma*, *sandgrain* e *aqpcb*, desejo-vos uma óptima estadia nesta _casa_ !


----------



## Sanctos (6 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Boas

Chamo-me Bruno, tenho 23 anos, moro na Maia, distrito do Porto, a cerca de 10kms do mar e 80m de altitude.
O meu hobby é o BTT e registei-me neste fórum para melhor saber com o que contar durante as pedaladas. Esta persistência da chuva não está com nada…
Acabei cativado pelo estudo e previsões de fenómenos e agora todos os dias cá venho. Não tenho absolutamente conhecimento nenhum em meteorologia por isso limito-me a ler as discussões, e caso ache relevante, relatarei alguma observação.
Tenho um termo-higro dos chineses, com uma sonda fora de casa (térrea), apenas por curiosidade. Posso também medir a pressão atmosférica no barómetro de um gps Garmim.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

Sanctos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Chamo-me Bruno, tenho 23 anos, moro na Maia, distrito do Porto, a cerca de 10kms do mar e 80m de altitude.
> O meu hobby é o BTT e registei-me neste fórum para melhor saber com o que contar durante as pedaladas. Esta persistência da chuva não está com nada…
> ...




Muito Bem-vindo


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jan 2010 às 11:28)

Viva!
Já ando por aqui há algum tempo, mas só recentemente decidi fazer o registo e agora a apresentação.
Sou geógrafo, por isso algumas (poucas ) coisas de meteorologia e climatologia não são totalmente novidade.
O meu interesse principal neste momento é verificar a viabilidade de adquirir e instalar uma estação meteorológica para disponibilização e integração dos dados via net.
Cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Já ando por aqui há algum tempo, mas só recentemente decidi fazer o registo e agora a apresentação.
> Sou geógrafo, por isso algumas (poucas ) coisas de meteorologia e climatologia não são totalmente novidade.
> O meu interesse principal neste momento é verificar a viabilidade de adquirir e instalar uma estação meteorológica para disponibilização e integração dos dados via net.
> Cumps



Bem-vindo. 

E esperamos a colocação das tuas possíveis dúvidas no tópico dos instrumentos. Seria muito bem-vinda mais uma estação.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Bem-vindo *geoair.pt *


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

Muito Bem-vindo *geoair.pt *


----------



## zejorge (15 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite a todos

Sou o zejorge, tenho 64 anos e desde que me conheço, que sempre me interessei por tudo o que diz respeito à meteorologia.
Mesmo assim, sou um principiante e quero aprender muito com todos vós.
Dei recentemente um primeiro passo neste mundo ao adquirir uma "estaçãozinha" no Lidl, mas que como devem calcular me está a dar muito gozo.
Conto com os vossos aconselhamentos para poder evoluir


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite a todos
> 
> Sou o zejorge, tenho 64 anos e desde que me conheço, que sempre me interessei por tudo o que diz respeito à meteorologia.
> Mesmo assim, sou um principiante e quero aprender muito com todos vós.
> ...



Seja muito bem vindo.

Alguma coisa, diga, se é a última estação da LIDL, talvez nos possamos ajudar, tenho uma também...


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Seja muito bem-vindo zejorge!

Esperemos que goste de estar por cá e partilhe conosco o que vai na alma da sua estação. 
Boas participações...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2010 às 15:11)

Bem-vindos sejam, *Sanctos*, *geoair.pt* e *zejorge*!


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2010 às 17:17)

Bem-vindo  zejorge


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 19:50)

As boas-vindas aos novos membros.


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Olá a todos
Chamo-me António e tenho 54 anos, estou a dar os primeiros passos em meteorologia.
Vivo na Serra da Estrela a cerca de 570 M. altitude. 
Como hobby sou radioamador e agora iniciei-me aqui.
Comprei uma WS 2357 que deve chegar 2ª feira, e espero contar
com o apoio de todos para poder aprender algo sobre este magnifico tema.
Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá a todos
> Chamo-me António e tenho 54 anos, estou a dar os primeiros passos em meteorologia.
> Vivo na Serra da Estrela a cerca de 570 M. altitude.



E vive numa magnifica zona com o privilégio de fazer chegar até nós os seus dados os quais certamente serão bem-vindos!


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2010 às 02:03)

Bem-vindo*ct1gnd *

Contamos com os seus registos aí de Gouveia


----------



## mgarriapa (18 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

OLA A TODOS!!
SOU O MIGUEL GARRIAPA DE SANTAREM TENHO 28 ANOS!E ESTOU A DESCOBRIR AGORA ESTE MUNDO DA METEOROLOGIA!! 

 JÁ ME APRESENTEI NOUTRA ZONA DO FÓRUM PEÇO DESCULPA MAS SÓ AGORA VI QUE ESTE É O LOCAL INDICADO PARA AS APRESENTAÇÕES! POSSO NÃO PESCAR MUITO DE METEOROLOGIA POR ENQUANTO MAS SOU MUITO BOM A FAZER ENGENHOCAS SE HOUVER ALGUÉM DE SANTAREM QUE PRECISE DE AJUDA É SÓ DIZER, ESTOU AO DISPOR!!

ABRAÇO A TODOS, E ESPERO EM BREVE TER A MINHA PRÓPRIA ESTAÇÃO PARA ENVIAR DADOS DAQUI!!


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

mgarriapa disse:


> OLA A TODOS!!
> SOU O MIGUEL GARRIAPA DE SANTAREM TENHO 28 ANOS!E ESTOU A DESCOBRIR AGORA ESTE MUNDO DA METEOROLOGIA!!
> 
> JÁ ME APRESENTEI NOUTRA ZONA DO FÓRUM PEÇO DESCULPA MAS SÓ AGORA VI QUE ESTE É O LOCAL INDICADO PARA AS APRESENTAÇÕES! POSSO NÃO PESCAR MUITO DE METEOROLOGIA POR ENQUANTO MAS SOU MUITO BOM A FAZER ENGENHOCAS SE HOUVER ALGUÉM DE SANTAREM QUE PRECISE DE AJUDA É SÓ DIZER, ESTOU AO DISPOR!!
> ...



Bem-vindo *mgarriapa*!

Contamos com a tua participação e dedicação em torno dessa futura estação. 
Mas evita escrever em CAPS LOCK.


----------



## mgarriapa (18 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

AnDré disse:


> Bem-vindo *mgarriapa*!
> 
> Contamos com a tua participação e dedicação em torno dessa futura estação.
> Mas evita escrever em CAPS LOCK.



  Ok peço desculpa
 abraço


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

Bem-vindo *mgarriapa*

Participa


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 20:04)

Bem-vindo *mgarriapa*

Sê participativo.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (23 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite. Peço desculpa não me ter apresentado ao fórum aquando da minha primeira intervenção, não descobri logo este espaço.

Chamo-me Ana Paula e sou Licenciada em Relações Públicas, Bacharel em Relações Económicas. 

Completamente apaixonada pelas Ciencias da Terra e da Vida e pelo Espaço, desviei-me dessa área por questões mais práticas da vida, tais como a interioridade da época, trabalho, casamento e filhos. Mas nunca perdi a ciencia de vista. Os fenómenos naturais são os que mais me apaixonam, bem como as questões mais complicadas da ciencia. 

Descobri este fórum numa pesquisa casual dado o meu interesse pela meteorologia. Ando à anos a consultar o weather.com, pois como sabem a Guarda tem um clima particular. Temos muito frio quando ali na Covilhã ou em Viseu, já estão cerca de 12 ou 15 graus. Costumamos dizer que temos 8 meses de Inverno e 3 meses de Verão, não chegamos a ter própriamente uma Primavera, nem um Outono. Somos capazes de passar directamente da manga curta para o casaco mais quentinho e apanhar valentes constipações.

Aos 10 anos, no velhinho ciclo, em Leiria (mesmo junto ao Rio Diz) fechava o guarda chuva e corria (tonta de todo) e feliz à chuva torrencial que o céu descarregava, encharcada, sem protecção nenhuma (e depois levava uns tabefes da minha mãe, que me ia vigiado à noite para ver se não me tinha constipadado).

Desde os meus 14 anos, as matérias de Geografia que incluiram a meteorologia (não se ainda incluem) nunca mais me sairam da cabeça. As altas e baixas pressões, as superfícies frontais (quentes e frias), os seus movimentos, as descidas polares,... nunca mais deixei de as seguir. Gostava especialmente de sites que apresentavam as imagens de satélite em movimento que deixavam adivinhar se nos atingiam ou não. 

Nestes ultimos anos, o IM, tem aparições muito nervosas na televisão e pouco explicam ao público. Nada comparado com o Tempo, na Televisão Espanhola, cujo detalhe com que é apresentado nos delicia. Experimentem ver o programa às 21:00 (hora portuguesa) na TVE 1 e julguem por vós.

Encontrar o vosso forum foi maravilhoso. Dou por mim a entrar cá já de forma automática. É um dos meus favoritos. Muitos elementos exactos na análise que fazem dos modelos, muito ponderados, uma partilha por demais interessante e culta, e também muita juventude, muita animosidade e sobretudo o exercício da liberdade de opinião, onde existem regras que não são violadas por serem muitas vezes corrigidos e bem, pelos Administradores e Moderadores. A vossa disponibilidade para ajudar a melhorar o fórum, disponibilização de link's, inserção de imagens, etc. fazem que este seja riquissimo. Deviam candidatar-se a ganhar um prémio de Boas Práticas e difundi-lo às Autoridades da Protecção Civil.

Estes aspectos e a diversidade dos temas do fórum cativaram a minha atenção. Gosto de vos acompanhar e espero que este continue muitos anos.

Parabéns e obrigado por existirem.


----------



## Mago (25 Jan 2010 às 09:28)

Bem Vinda Ana

Contamos com as tuas participações para enriquecer ainda mais este espaço!


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

Muito bem-vinda *Ana*


----------



## StormFairy (28 Jan 2010 às 23:35)

aqpcb disse:


> Olá o meu nome é Pedro sou de Palmela
> 
> Estou a adorar este forum e espero aprender bastante com os mestres que por aqui andam
> 
> ...



Caro Pedro 
Muito gosto em vê-lo por aqui
Compre lá a sua estação que é para eu ir até aí dar uma ajudinha.
E meu caro vizinho estamos ambos na Quinta do Anjo, não em Palmela.... ai esta coisa entre Palmelões e Montanhões...  mas está desculpado porque Palmela muita gente conhece... Já Quinta do Anjo  fica tudo á nora.. 
Diverte-te ...


----------



## Cossaco (30 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Olá,

A semana passada, por necessidade laboral descobri este site. No fórum, o tópico do Seguimento Meteorológico ajudou-me bastante na execução do meu trabalho.
Depois em casa, já como lazer e conjuntamente com a minha esposa, entrámos novamente e ficámos "maravilhados" com este fórum. Embora não tenhamos conhecimentos técnicos na área, ficámos bastante surpreendidos com a profundidade e qualidade das temáticas expostas no fórum e bastante interessados em aprender. Este interesse não é de agora, visto eu adorar documentários sobre os fenómenos meteorológicos e ela não perder uma previsão do estado do tempo.

Tanto interesse, que já quero a comprar uma Estaçãozita cá para casa e já comecei a "devorar" o tópico dos Instrumentos Meteorológicos, mais concretamente o tópico "Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas". 
De futuro, vamos com certeza ser utilizadores frequentes deste site/fórum, assim a disponibilidade o permita.

Agora está na hora de colocar uma questão sobre a aquisição da "Minha pequena primeira estação meteorológica" no tópico apropriado, pois "estou em pulgas" para a comprar.

Um bem haja a todos.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

Cossaco disse:


> Olá,
> 
> A semana passada, por necessidade laboral descobri este site. No fórum, o tópico do Seguimento Meteorológico ajudou-me bastante na execução do meu trabalho.
> Depois em casa, já como lazer e conjuntamente com a minha esposa, entrámos novamente e ficámos "maravilhados" com este fórum. Embora não tenhamos conhecimentos técnicos na área, ficámos bastante surpreendidos com a profundidade e qualidade das temáticas expostas no fórum e bastante interessados em aprender. Este interesse não é de agora, visto eu adorar documentários sobre os fenómenos meteorológicos e ela não perder uma previsão do estado do tempo.
> ...



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT

Participa


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Cossaco disse:


> Olá,
> 
> A semana passada, por necessidade laboral descobri este site. No fórum, o tópico do Seguimento Meteorológico ajudou-me bastante na execução do meu trabalho.
> Depois em casa, já como lazer e conjuntamente com a minha esposa, entrámos novamente e ficámos "maravilhados" com este fórum. Embora não tenhamos conhecimentos técnicos na área, ficámos bastante surpreendidos com a profundidade e qualidade das temáticas expostas no fórum e bastante interessados em aprender. Este interesse não é de agora, visto eu adorar documentários sobre os fenómenos meteorológicos e ela não perder uma previsão do estado do tempo.
> ...



Muito benvindo(s).


----------



## torque (6 Fev 2010 às 09:56)

Sempre gostei de ver os "tipos e tipas do tempo" na TV e ficava a olhar para aquelas cartas e A e Bs, etc.
Descobri este site, por acaso. Espero aprender muito aqui. 

torque


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

As boas vindas a todos os novos membros!

*ct1gnd*, *mgarriapa*, *EGIT-ANA*, *Cossaco* e *torque*, desejo-vos uma óptima estadia nesta casa!


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2010 às 14:00)

Muito bem-vindo *torque*


----------



## MrMossas (27 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Boas pessoal.

Chamo-me Robert, sou Técnico de PDR e moro no Algarve.

Desde já parabéns a este fórum pelo excelente conteúdo e simplicidade de utilização. 

Tive conhecimento desta comunidade já a mais de um ano e deves em quando cá passava para me actualizar dos acontecimentos actuais a nível nacional e regional pois tenho muito interesse no que diz respeito a granizo e gostaria de me aprofundar e recolher informação pois necessito de estar totalmente informado e actualizado a este respeito.

Apesar de ter estado ausentado do pais durante os últimos 3 anos e após ter regressado a Portugal definitivamente no ano passado eu voltei de ferias a Paris em fins de Dezembro onde se registou o tempo mais frio nos últimos 26 anos na região parisiense, onde eu estava numa das noites fez -16 graus centígrados e no subúrbio ao lado fez -20 e durante uma semana havia neve em toda a região parisiense com altura em media de 30 centímetros de neve, foi agradável de ver a paisagem toda branca mas fazia cá um frio de arrachar

Espero poder contribuir com o que poder futuramente para esta comunidade.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

Sejam bem-vindos todos os novos membros do Fórum MeteoPT


----------



## Phevos (19 Mar 2010 às 08:52)

Olá a todos,

Sou de Egito, gosto do Portugal e da meteorologia

mais o meu portugues ainda nao e muito bom....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mar 2010 às 11:17)

Phevos disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Sou de Egito, gosto do Portugal e da meteorologia
> 
> mais o meu portugues ainda nao e muito bom....



Bem vindo PHEVOS...

Agora é depositar no forum as maravilhosas temperaturas e fotos das magnificas trovoadas Egipcias que por ai há


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2010 às 16:34)

Bem-vindo *Phevos*

Participa


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2010 às 18:55)

Phevos disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Sou de Egito, gosto do Portugal e da meteorologia
> 
> mais o meu portugues ainda nao e muito bom....



Bem-Vindo Phevos, espero que faças muitos reportes...
Estás por Portugal ou no Egipto?


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2010 às 19:34)

Sê bem-vindo, *Phevos*!


----------



## meteoportugal (15 Abr 2010 às 12:20)

Boas,

O meu nome é Alexandre estou a iniciar-me na Meteorologia, parabéns pelo fórum


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Abr 2010 às 15:20)

hello, chamo-me Tiago, vivo em Mirandela e sou viciado em meteorologia.
sou um seguidor atento no fórum e, em dias de neve ou de temperaturas extremas, não tiro mesmo os olhos de tudo quanto é site de meteorologia.
espero poder contribuir com relatos sobre o estado do tempo aqui em mirandela.
abraço


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 15:21)

Só agora vi o tópico, sou a Pixie, curiosa de astronomia e fenómenos atmosféricos... 
No entanto, espero aprender mais coisas por aqui...


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2010 às 22:01)

Bem-vindos,*Pixie*, *tiaguh7* (mais um transmontano) e também ao *meteoportugal*

Participem


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2010 às 22:14)

tiaguh7 disse:


> hello, chamo-me Tiago, vivo em Mirandela e sou viciado em meteorologia.
> sou um seguidor atento no fórum e, em dias de neve ou de temperaturas extremas, não tiro mesmo os olhos de tudo quanto é site de meteorologia.
> espero poder contribuir com relatos sobre o estado do tempo aqui em mirandela.
> abraço



Bem-vindos ao novatos por aqui


Tens estação? Era muito bom termos registos de Mirandela.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 22:32)

Pixie disse:


> Só agora vi o tópico, sou a Pixie, curiosa de astronomia e fenómenos atmosféricos...
> No entanto, espero aprender mais coisas por aqui...





meteoportugal disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O meu nome é Alexandre estou a iniciar-me na Meteorologia, parabéns pelo fórum





tiaguh7 disse:


> hello, chamo-me Tiago, vivo em Mirandela e sou viciado em meteorologia.
> sou um seguidor atento no fórum e, em dias de neve ou de temperaturas extremas, não tiro mesmo os olhos de tudo quanto é site de meteorologia.
> espero poder contribuir com relatos sobre o estado do tempo aqui em Mirandela.
> abraço



Um desejo de boas-vindas, a este segundo lar aconchegante de mais de 2000 portugueses...


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Abr 2010 às 14:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem-vindos ao novatos por aqui
> 
> 
> Tens estação? Era muito bom termos registos de Mirandela.



pois, de facto seria óptimo mas tenho andado a adiar e ainda não adquiri uma.
para mal dos meus pecados, ou não, vivo na cidade onde se verificam, possivelmente, as maiores amplitudes térmicas do país e de facto seria muito interessante poder regista-las.
ainda assim espero poder contribuir para o enriquecimento deste fórum.
cumps.


----------



## Spike 82 (25 Mai 2010 às 23:53)

Boa Noite.

Mais um curioso acabado de se registar. Já conheço o Meteopt há bastante tempo. Descobriu-o após deixar de acreditar nas previsões meteorológicas e nas catástrofes anunciadas das televisões nacionais. 

Já aprendi bastante sobre as áreas de Meteorologia e Climatologia graças ao fórum, por exemplo tipos de nuvens, análise daquelas bonitas imagens de satélite, etc.

Para mim a meteorologia é uma área bastante fascinante, muito diferente da minha área de formação (Medicina). O que mais me fascina nela é o facto de ser tão intrigante e tão pouco previsível. 

Com os conhecimentos que adquiri aqui não posso ficar indiferente quando alguém junto de mim afirma coisas do género _"na próxima semana "dão" chuva torrencial!"_. Costumo perguntar: "_Isso é uma certeza ou uma previsão?"_


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2010 às 00:25)

Spike 82 disse:


> Boa Noite.
> 
> Mais um curioso acabado de se registar. Já conheço o Meteopt há bastante tempo. Descobriu-o após deixar de acreditar nas previsões meteorológicas e nas catástrofes anunciadas das televisões nacionais.
> 
> ...



Bem-Vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## viton (8 Jun 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite, chamo me vitor vicente sou de montemor, registei me hoje aqui no meteopt. Antes de mais queria felicitar os administradores pelo excelente trabalho que teem vindo a fazer, pois tenho acompanhado o forum e estao de parabens. Nao sou muito entendido em meteorologia, mas sei algumas coisas. um abraço a todos


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2010 às 21:31)

Bem-vindo viton .


----------



## trepkos (8 Jun 2010 às 21:43)

viton disse:


> Boa noite, chamo me vitor vicente sou de montemor, registei me hoje aqui no meteopt. Antes de mais queria felicitar os administradores pelo excelente trabalho que teem vindo a fazer, pois tenho acompanhado o forum e estao de parabens. Nao sou muito entendido em meteorologia, mas sei algumas coisas. um abraço a todos



Muito bem vindo à nossa humilde casa vitinho!


----------



## João Moutinho (7 Jul 2010 às 01:52)

Olá, chamo-me João e tenho 23 anos. Sou natural de Portimão mas neste momento vivo no Porto. Desde pequeno sou um apaixonado por estes temas, espero aprender muito por aqui 

Abraço a todos.


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 02:38)

João Moutinho disse:


> Olá, chamo-me João e tenho 23 anos. Sou natural de Portimão mas neste momento vivo no Porto. Desde pequeno sou um apaixonado por estes temas, espero aprender muito por aqui
> 
> Abraço a todos.



hahaha, temos aqui um brincalhão


----------



## mraposo (21 Jul 2010 às 12:04)

Bom dia a todos.

Chamo-me Miguel Raposo.

Já acompanho este fórum a muito tempo, sempre tive este "hobby" como algo ao qual me queria dedicar a serio.

Finalmente surgio a oportunidade com a compra de uma casa que já possibilita a montagem de uma estão meteorológica.

Em breve vou colocar o projecto na respectiva área do forum.

Para finalizar este primeiro post, agradecer ajuda do amigo Luís Salvador, graças a ele estou a avançar com o projecto.

Até já.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Jul 2010 às 12:12)

Ola.

Espero que não me levem a mal mas eu tinha-me esquecido deste passo importante no forum...

Chamo-me Gonçalo Gil e sou estudante de Geografia na Universidade de Évora.

Adoro meteorologia mas ainda mais a sismologia e geomorfologias...

E estou cá para particiapr em tudo que seja nessecario.

Abraços


----------



## rcjla (26 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

Boa tarde !

Sou o rcjla e interesso-me pela meteorologia desde Dezembro passado. Descobri o fórum e nunca mais o largei!

Já aprendi muito aqui! Infelizmente não tenho estação meteorológica...
Sigo-me pelas estações do Gillemos e do Mário Barros...Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 18:40)

rcjla disse:


> Boa tarde !
> 
> Sou o rcjla e interesso-me pela meteorologia desde Dezembro passado. Descobri o fórum e nunca mais o largei!
> 
> ...



Não ter a estação não é motivo para não participar, mas um simplesmente termómetro é barato para iniciar a prática de medições, para além de que o pessoal está sempre pronto a ajudar


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

rcjla disse:


> Boa tarde !
> 
> Sou o rcjla e interesso-me pela meteorologia desde Dezembro passado. Descobri o fórum e nunca mais o largei!
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Jul 2010 às 00:41)

Bem vindos aos novos menbros. Eu também estou cá há pouco tempo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 01:57)

Boa noite!

Chamo-me João Pereira, vivo em Maceda (concelho de Ovar), tenho 18 anos e espero ingressar este ano em Engenharia Informática e Computação na FEUP.

Sigo com atenção este fórum já há algum tempo pois interesso-me pela meteorologia, não tendo conhecimentos avultados mas tenho gosto pela área 

Decidi hoje registar-me para poder participar mais activamente e porque vou de férias esta semana e vocês podem dar-me umas dicas da meteorologia, se puderem é claro 


Não tenho estação meteorológica (mas gostava muito) mas tenho um daqueles termómetros baratos (que deve estar a avariar, ), eheh.

Espero aprender muito mais por aqui e, quem sabe um dia também ensinar alguém 


Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 02:05)

Muito bem-vindo


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2010 às 03:34)

Bem-vindo Scan_Ferr

Participa


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 09:02)

AS minhas boas vindas ao nosso novo companheiro...

Seja muito bem vindo a esta segunda casa, João.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 13:19)

Muito obrigado!!


----------



## LAMP (5 Set 2010 às 15:28)

AHah!

Afinal era aqui que se faziam as apresentações, andei à procura e só agora encontrei, desculpem... mais vale tarde que nunca.

Chamo-me Bruno, trabalho em meteorologia, sou de Lisboa mas encontro-me a trabalhar em Maceda/Ovar.

Abraços e obrigado pela recepção.


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2010 às 17:01)

Boas Vindas a todos os membros registados recentemente!


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2010 às 19:48)

DeiXo aqui as minhas boas-vindas a todos os novos membros do MeteoPT


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Set 2010 às 02:09)

Boa noite a todos 

O meu nome é Sandro,tenho 23 anos e desde os 6 anos que sou apaixonado por este mundo fascinante, que é a meteorologia. 

Descobri este Forum no inicio do ano e desde entao nao passo um dia sem ca vir,mas apenas como leitor assiduo hoje tb decidi comecar a contribuir activamente para o forum 

Sou natural das Caldas da Rainha, mas actualmente estou fora do pais,em Geneve-Suiça.

Um abraço a todos os membros que contribuiram para o crescimento deste super forum


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2010 às 03:00)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT *Meteo Caldas*

Não te inibas de participar


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2010 às 12:02)

Muito bem-vindo Meteo Caldas


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2010 às 12:40)

Dou as boas-vindas a todos os novos membros!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Set 2010 às 16:45)

Muito Obrigado

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Set 2010 às 01:47)

Sejam bem vindos novos membros!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2010 às 02:07)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Sou natural das Caldas da Rainha, mas actualmente estou fora do pais,em Geneve-Suiça.



Olá *Sandro*!

É mesmo um grande privilégio estar numa das grandes plateias do velho continente virada para uma das suas jóias naturais e daí poder observar e testemunhar por aqui o dinamismo que essa região da Europa já deu a conhecer.

Mais uma vez sê bem-vindo.


----------



## meko60 (30 Set 2010 às 18:10)

Viva a todos os internautas da meteorologia.Tomei conhecimento deste fórum há mais ou menos 3 anos,por intermédio de um familiar (bem) próximo.Sempre me interessei por meteorologia e os seus fen´menos associados e a sua imprevisibilidade,ainda sou um leigo na matéria,mas já aprendi algumas coisas aqui convosco.Decidi agora registar-me,para poder interagir mais convosco,tirar dúvidas e quem sabe dar alguns "bitaites".
Cumprimentos a todos.

Meko60


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Set 2010 às 19:34)

Bem-vindo a esta casa *meko60*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 19:49)

Sê muito bem-vindo, *meko*!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Set 2010 às 20:11)

Muito bem vindo Meko60!!!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Set 2010 às 20:48)

Bem vindo meko60


----------



## meko60 (2 Out 2010 às 01:13)

Obrigado pelos vossos votos de boas vindas.Nunca seremos demais,para tornar este fórum mais visivel à comunidade.
Saudações meteorológicas a todos.


----------



## artur (14 Out 2010 às 17:35)

*Apresentação*

Olá a todos.
Já ha alguns meses que ando a coscuvilhar por este forum, mas ainda não tinha intervido, até ontem. 
E como sou pouco dado a estas andanças não me tinha apercebido das formalidades destes grupos. 
Então cá vai a minha apresentação: O meu nome é mesmo Artur (sem pseudónimos) e vivo e trabalho em Castro Verde. Actualmente estou a trabalhar numa ONGA, num projecto de desenvolvimento agrícola, e trabalho com dados meteorológicos. 
Sempre tive apreço pela natureza e pelas suas manifestações meteorológicas.
Espero em breve poder ter boas notícias para apresentar ao forum.
Obrigado pelos vossos contributos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2010 às 18:25)

*Re: Apresentação*



artur disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Já ha alguns meses que ando a coscuvilhar por este forum, mas ainda não tinha intervido, até ontem.
> E como sou pouco dado a estas andanças não me tinha apercebido das formalidades destes grupos.
> Então cá vai a minha apresentação: O meu nome é mesmo Artur (sem pseudónimos) e vivo e trabalho em Castro Verde. Actualmente estou a trabalhar numa ONGA, num projecto de desenvolvimento agrícola, e trabalho com dados meteorológicos.
> ...



Bem-vindo Artur


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Out 2010 às 11:38)

Bem vindo ao Meteopt.com Artur 

Participa


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2010 às 12:01)

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Out 2010 às 13:53)

Bem vindo Artur!!! Abraço


----------



## CJ'43 (18 Out 2010 às 03:34)

Olá. Sou o Carlos, tenho 17 anos e vivo em Lordelo, Paredes.
Sou estudante, a frequentar o 12º ano e tenho interesse por _geografias, ciências e meteorologias_ desde que frequento a primária (quando ainda dava as montanhas e os rios em Estudo do Meio ).
Já conhecia o fórum há uns bons anos mas só hoje me decidi registar, quando procurara umas coisas sobre as Ilhas Faroé. 
Bem-hajas a todos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Out 2010 às 07:10)

Bem Vindo, Carlos


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 07:13)

Bem-vindo a esta humilde casa, *CJ'43*!


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2010 às 12:00)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT Carlos


----------



## Liliana15 (18 Out 2010 às 17:55)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT _*Carlos*_.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2010 às 19:46)

Sejam bem-vindos, *Artur* e *Carlos*!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Bem-vindo CJ'43 

Contamos com a tua participação.


----------



## DMiguel (27 Out 2010 às 18:49)

Olá a todos. 

Sou o Miguel e sou de Alcobaça.
Tenho 17 anos, estou no 12º Ano, na área de Línguas & Humanidades, e gosto muito de acompanhar variados temas dentro da temática do clima.

Acho fascinante situações diferentes de clima, como a que se prevê agora para este fim-de-semana ou épocas mais frias.

Gosto muito dos meses de Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro, são sempre muito agradáveis.

Já há algum tempo (à volta de 1 mês) que seguia este site e devo dizer que, sinceramente, isto devia de ser o site oficial da meteorologia em Portugal, porque em comparação ao meteo.pt, o do IM é uma desgraça.

Espero passar bons tempos para aqui e dar-vos-ei dados daqui de Alcobaça! 

Fiquem bem!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 19:16)

DMiguel disse:


> Acho fascinante situações diferentes de clima, como a que se prevê agora para este fim-de-semana ou épocas mais frias.



Só um pormenor, aquilo a que tu te referes de clima, é na verdade fenómeno meteorológico. Clima é algo mais vasto, e tem em conta um espaço de tempo muito maior. Para denominar os fenómenos do dia-a-dia utilizamos o termo estado de tempo, que é a ocorrência de vários fenómenos meteorológicos num espaço de 24h enquanto que no clima é cerca de 30 anos.

De resto muito bem vindo, contamos contigo


----------



## DMiguel (27 Out 2010 às 19:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só um pormenor, aquilo a que tu te referes de clima, é na verdade fenómeno meteorológico. Clima é algo mais vasto, e tem em conta um espaço de tempo muito maior. Para denominar os fenómenos do dia-a-dia utilizamos o termo estado de tempo, que é a ocorrência de vários fenómenos meteorológicos num espaço de 24h enquanto que no clima é cerca de 30 anos.
> 
> De resto muito bem vindo, contamos contigo



Ok, primeiro erro meu hehe!
Muito obrigado pela explicação, assim tentarei usar os termos correctamente


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Bem-vindo *DMiguel*

Eu também me chamo Miguel


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Out 2010 às 01:10)

Bem Vindo Miguel 

és de Alcobaça?,ainda somos vizinhos  ficarei à espera dos teus dados para me localizar um pouco,pois desde que fui-me embora das Caldas nao tenho forma de acesso a dados.e afinal Alcobaça e Caldas so distam 25km de distancia 

Participa,abraco


----------



## DMiguel (28 Out 2010 às 14:45)

Muito obrigado a todos pelas agradáveis boas-vindas! 

Com muito gosto vou dar os dados de Alcobaça e sim, Caldas da Rainha é bem perto! 

Vamos ver como corre este fim-de-semana!


----------



## Hugo (29 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Boas Pessoal!!!
Eu sou o Hugo Miguel, sou de Lisboa / São Domingos de Benfica / Sete Rios.
Sempre tive um interesse especial por metereologia, fenómenos da natureza etc... Sou tb um apaixonado por fotografia!! Venho a este forum especialmente para aprender, já vi que existe bastante informação que até me sinto baralhado 
Vou gastar umas horitas a devorar uma aprendizagem 
Grande Abraço!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2010 às 11:09)

Bem vindo Hugo!!! A entrar num belo dia de chuva!!!! hehehehe


----------



## hmapc (29 Out 2010 às 12:34)

Olá a todos.

Mais um curioso pela Meteorologia.  
Chamo-me Hugo, sou de Loures e já há algum tempo que acompanho o vosso forum como espectador.
Espero continuar a aprender como forum.

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Bem-vindos a todos os novos membros! 
Sintam-se em vossas casas.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Out 2010 às 13:05)

Boas vindas aos novos membros 

Participem e divulguem o site a amigos


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 13:06)

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros 

Contamos com a vossa participação.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2010 às 13:09)

Bem vindos os 2!! ja tinha felicitado um de voces!! participem e divulgam!!


----------



## FRibeiro (3 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

Boa Noite!
Este é o meu 1ºpost neste forum. 

Visualizo regularmente este forum, pois tem mais pontos de observação espalhados pelo território português eheh.
Para quem ainda não me conhece xD Sou o Fábio e sou de Castelo Branco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2010 às 21:14)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boa Noite!
> Este é o meu 1ºpost neste forum.
> 
> Visualizo regularmente este forum, pois tem mais pontos de observação espalhados pelo território português eheh.
> Para quem ainda não me conhece xD Sou o Fábio e sou de Castelo Branco.



Bem-vindo!
E boas postagens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boa Noite!
> Este é o meu 1ºpost neste forum.
> 
> Visualizo regularmente este forum, pois tem mais pontos de observação espalhados pelo território português eheh.
> Para quem ainda não me conhece xD Sou o Fábio e sou de Castelo Branco.



Bem vindo ao fórum conterrâneo albicastrense ,assim já somos quatro .


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

Bem-vindo *FRibeiro*

Participa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Nov 2010 às 17:10)

Bem vindo FRibeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Bem-vindo FRibeiro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Boas vindas FRibeiro!!!


----------



## Microburst (20 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

Boa noite

Mais um tópico em que esbarro por acidente ou não vá ser este o meu 44º post no fórum. 

Bom, o meu nome é Carlos Jorge Gomes, moro em Almada mais concretamente na minha querida freguesia de Cacilhas à beira-Tejo, e tenho 34 anos. Apesar de ser um leigo e mero curioso na matéria, desde pequeno que me interesso pelos fenómenos meteorológicos (e aviação militar, que é o meu nicho de eleição). 

Por morar muito alto frente aos antigos estaleiros da Lisnave, num último andar, não tenho vizinhos, apenas o céu; olho em frente tenho céu, olho para os lados céu tenho, olho para cima céu e estrelas... e outras vezes nuvens de onde saem raios, granizo, etc, etc. Devido à altura, e ao facto de não ter qualquer obstáculo à frente ou atrás, o sítio onde vivo sempre esteve, e estará, muito exposto aos elementos; já tive vidros partidos por objectos trazidos por rajadas ciclónicas, a instalação eléctrica da casa quase completamente queimada por um raio que desceu pela chaminé da cozinha (e porque o condomínio retirou os pára-raios do cimo do prédio fiando-se que toda e qualquer descarga seria atraída pelas gruas da Lisnave... ), inundações várias, calor tão severo como o do Verão de 2003 em que a temperatura dentro de casa às 2 da manhã era de 33ºC e em que nem os quadros se aguentavam nas paredes, enfim, um sem número de histórias que não vale estar a pena estar agora para aqui a trazer para não maçar, mas que atesta esta quase constante batalha com os fenómenos meteorológicos à qual sempre estive habituado. 

Por isso mesmo, gosto de meteorologia, de saber, de ler todas aqueles posts onde se mencionam hectopascais, oscilações, circulações, NAOs, pese embora perceba muito pouco do mesmo. E, claro, para me manter informado, coisa que muito prezo. 

Um grande abraço a todos e, mesmo não sabendo muito das especificidades da matéria em questão, de qual a diferença entre NAO+ e NAO- e outras coisas assim, eu e a minha LaCrosse andaremos por aqui. 

Carlos Jorge Gomes


----------



## jam (12 Dez 2010 às 03:21)

*Apresentação*

Como novo membro, estou aqui para ver e colaborar. Espero que minha presença e colaboração seja útil para todos.
Cump.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Dez 2010 às 10:06)

Bem-vindo *jam*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

*Re: Apresentação*



jam disse:


> Como novo membro, estou aqui para ver e colaborar. Espero que minha presença e colaboração seja útil para todos.
> Cump.



Bem vindo ao Forum!!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 22:04)

*Re: Apresentação*



jam disse:


> Como novo membro, estou aqui para ver e colaborar. Espero que minha presença e colaboração seja útil para todos.
> Cump.



Apresento as boas vindas e o desejo de boa estadia aqui na segunda casa e por vezes verdadeiro lar de mais de 3000 pessoas. Que participe muito e activamente.


----------



## Cristian (22 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

Olá Boa noite a todos,

Eu moro em Cotia, na região metropolitana do estado de São Paulo no Brasil, desde criança eu gosto muito de assuntos ligados ao meio ambiente, e quando eu conheci a meteorologia que inclusive foi uma história bem divertida, gosto cada vez mais, e pretendo seguir carreira.
Não sou nenhum especialista no assunto, ou seja, não tenho nenhuma formação academica, mas gosto de pesquisar muito sobre o assunto independentemente. 
Embora morar aqui no Brasil, sempre gostei também do clima em Portugal (principalmente durante as épocas de Inverno ) e pretendo contribuir bastante principalmente na parte de "seguimento brasil".

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Seja bem-vindo, *Cristian*!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Bem vindo Cristian!!
É bom mais alguem que possa reportar dados Sul Americanos!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

Bem-vindo *CRISTIAN*

Participa e divulga o Forum


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Dou as boas vindas aos mais recentes membros! 

Contamos com os vossos relatos.


----------



## fhff (22 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noite a todos,

Peço desculpa por só agora me apresentar, apesar de já ter feito 2 posts, mas só agora descobri este tópico.

Sou o Francisco, vivo na zona de Merceana, Alenquer. Trabalho nessa zona e também na área de Colares,Sintra, onde tenho instalada uma estação meteorológica velhinha (clone de Lacrosse). Apesar de pouco "praticante" e pouco sistemático na recolha dos dados, tenho algumas noções de meteorologia, aprendidas em cadeiras de agrometeorologia e hidrologia. A meteorologia (previsões, temperatura, precipitação), tem grande preponderância na minha acividade profissional, relacionada com as ciências agrárias.
Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Bem vindo Francisco!!! Participa e passa a mensagem!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Dou as boas vindas aos mais recentes membros!
> 
> Contamos com os vossos relatos.



Faço das tuas as minhas palavras


----------



## unknown (10 Jan 2011 às 09:31)

Bom dia a todos,
sou o Miguel e embora já acompanhe o fórum há algum tempo, só hoje me registei. Tenho uma auriol e um receptor apt activos em Estarreja (Aveiro).

Espero contribuir para esta casa e com certeza vou aprender muito convosco.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2011 às 10:34)

Sê bem vindo "desconhecido". hehe 

Particita e divilga o forum que tem cooperação com o IM!!!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

unknown disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> sou o Miguel e embora já acompanhe o fórum há algum tempo, só hoje me registei. Tenho uma auriol e um receptor apt activos em Estarreja (Aveiro).
> 
> Espero contribuir para esta casa e com certeza vou aprender muito convosco.
> ...



Muito bem vindo Miguel, e que sejas uma mais valia a este fórum, decerto o serás!

bem vindo!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

Bem-vindo *Unknown*


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2011 às 18:55)

Bem vindo Miguel, eu também sou Miguel


----------



## Happy (23 Jan 2011 às 15:34)

Bom dia,

Chamo-me Pedro, vivo em Portimão e trabalho em Monchique, tenho grande curiosidade em meteorologia mas os meus conhecimentos são bastante básicos.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Jan 2011 às 18:51)

Bem-vindo Pedro *(Happy)*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Desejo as boas vindas aos novos membros!!!


----------



## fcechini (20 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

Bom Dia , meu nome é Felipe Cecchinni ( sim , ascendencia Italiana  ) , Sou Brasileiro e moro no Estado de Mato Grosso , dentro da area da Amazonia Brasileira.
Tenho 17 anos e conheci o forum atraves do site de busca Google.
Moro em um municipio enorme , com area de  15 959,328 km²
Médias da cidade onde moro









Possui dos tipos de clima , Equatorial quente úmido ao norte , e tropical com estação seca ao sul , Precipitação anual de 2.250mm, com intensidade máxima em janeiro, fevereiro e março. Temperatura média anual de 24ºC. Sendo que a maior temperatura registrada oficialmente é de 40ºC e menor mínima oficial 0ºC. Devido a atuação de massa polar atlântica que entra através da cordilheira dos andes, a temperatura sofre quedas bruscas durante os meses de Abril á setembro , chegando á valores próximos ou abaixo de 10ºC durante pelo menos 7 vezes ao ano . ( fenomeno de friagem ) . No dia 18 de julho de 1975 ,durante a forte massa de ar polar as minimas alcançaram 0ºC , e houve geada. Nos ultimos anos , as temperaturas minimas recordes tem ficado na casa dos 9ºC

Ps : Ja choveu 300mm des de quinta feira ^^ 

Obrigado pela oportunidade de participar do fórum


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Bem-vindo Felipe, *(fcechini)* ao Meteopt


Participa e divulga o Forum 

Estas numa das zonas mais chuvosas do Mundo,incrivel esses registos de Precipitaçao.


----------



## Bonança (5 Mar 2011 às 12:44)

Olá sou o Neves, tenho 21 anos e sou de V.N.Gaia. Desde sempre me interessei pelo tema do clima e gosto de observar o tempo e as suas mudanças. Mas o que mais me fascina são as trovoadas pelo poder e respetio que mostram. Espero aprender mais um pouco com esta comunidade e se possivel também partilhar fotos ou videos que vá fazendo, embora não tenha lá muita técnica.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 13:32)

Dou as boas vindas aos mais recentes membros. fcechini e Bonança!!

Participem e divulguem!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 14:38)

Bem-vindo Bonança, contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Dou-lhe as boas vindas, na esperança de vir a ser participativo...


----------



## Alturalg (13 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

Olá a todos, sou o Sérgio, sou da zona de Altura (Algarve).
Venho acompanhando já o vosso site a algum tempo e achei interessante registar-me para assim participar com a divulgação do belo tempo que por aqui tem passado nestes belos dias hehe

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 15:23)

Vê bem vindo Sérgio!!

Até que enfim!! Mais um algarvio cá! 

Participa e divulga.


----------



## Yuri Saratov (18 Mar 2011 às 21:37)

*Apresentação...OLA...!!!!!*

Ola a Todos
Acho melhor me apresentar....Sou professor de Química e Biologia e apaixonado por climatologia, física e astronomia e tudo  o que me faz pensar...OK....Grato a todos
Abraço
Obs: Moro na cidade de Santos/SP/Brasil


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2011 às 02:02)

Bem-vindos *Yuri Saratov* e *Alturalg*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 10:59)

Boas vindas aos novos membros 

Participem e divulguem o Forum.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boas vindas aos novos membros
> 
> Participem e divulguem o Forum.



Faço das tuas minhas palavras


----------



## DevilmasterPT (20 Mar 2011 às 23:03)

Ola comunidade!
Venho apresentar me... sou o tiago tenho 23anos quase 24, vivo em beja.
ha alguns dias q ca ando a ver este forum e axo o muito interessante.
Pois os vossos temas desde a propria meteorologia, astronomia e fenomenos naturais entre outros desde muito novo me despertou interesse pelo desconhecido.
Espero vir a ser util a comunidade, e tambem possa aprender mais.

Cumps devilmasterpt


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

Bem vindo!  É sempre bem vindo mais um alentejano por estas bandas. E bem vindo a todos os outros que claro também são bem vindos!


----------



## DevilmasterPT (20 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem vindo!  É sempre bem vindo mais um alentejano por estas bandas. E bem vindo a todos os outros que claro também são bem vindos!



obgd plas boas vindas. caro compadre


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

Sê bem vindo ao Forum devilmasterpt!!!
Divulga e participa!!


----------



## A.Luís (3 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

*Apresentação*

Boa Noite!

Acabei de me registar neste fórum.
Sou um professor, continental (de Coimbra) a viver há quase dois anos na Madeira.
Sou apaixonado por aviação e meteorologia e, felizmente, da minha varanda virada  ao Atlântico e às Ilhas Desertas da Madeira, assisto à passagem das nuvens. E fotografo-as.
Poderão seguir as captações no meu blog pessoal: http://semeador-de-ventos.blogspot.com
onde as publico.

Espero, também, poder contribuir para o "debate" sobre o clima na Madeira e da dificuldade em prever o tempo nesta terra, ou simplesmente, partilhar experiências e observações.

Cumprimentos. 
A. Luís


----------



## actioman (3 Mai 2011 às 00:54)

*Re: Apresentação*

Bem-vindo A. Luís aqui à casa Luís! Mais um observador na Madeira! 

Adorei a primeira imagem no blog, Um belo Cumulonimbus com direito a arco-íris na sua base!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Mai 2011 às 01:14)

Sê bem vindo A.Luís!!! 
Participa e divulga!! Mais um madeirense!! É sempre bom


----------



## A.Luís (3 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

Não sou madeirense, como explico na apresentação...
Vivo e trabalho cá, presentemente.

Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas e pelas visitas ao meu blog!

A. Luís


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Mai 2011 às 12:22)

A.Luís disse:


> Não sou madeirense, como explico na apresentação...
> Vivo e trabalho cá, presentemente.
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas e pelas visitas ao meu blog!
> ...



Peço desculpa!! 
hehehehe
Eu de facto vi isso na apresentação mas mesmo assim referi!!


----------



## Bravo (18 Mai 2011 às 02:02)

Boas a todos. 

Sou o Bravo, sou de Leiria (centro) e tenho 29 anos.

Vim aqui parar pelo google, já há algum tempo que costumo vir cá espreitar mas hoje decidi registar-me. Não percebo praticamente nada dos pormenores técnicos, mas adoro fenómenos naturais, e sempre vou aprendendo qualquer coisa com o que vou lendo !

Cumprimentos !


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2011 às 02:11)

Bravo disse:


> Boas a todos.
> 
> Sou o Bravo, sou de Leiria (centro) e tenho 29 anos.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo Bravo

Participa e se tiveres duvidas pergunta que alguém te há-de de esclarecer


----------



## wize (18 Mai 2011 às 17:13)

Olá, sou o Miguel, tenho 15 anos e moro nos Cavalinhos(Maceira(Leiria)), nunca tive nenhum especial interesse pela meteorologia. 
À cerca de dois dias, houve por esta zona trovoada e quis saber de que direcção é que ela veio e para onde é que ela iria, e descobri que afinal até gosto bastante de meteorologia. 
Dei com este fórum após alguma pesquisa, e aqui estou eu pronto para aprender sempre mais.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel


----------



## anti-trovoadas (18 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Olá chamo-me Bruno tenho 32 anos e moro na Moita, Setúbal.
Adoro meteorologia e ando a seguir este fórum á cerca de 6 meses e tenho andado a aprender um pouco de tudo e hoje decidi registar-me.
Tenho uma alergia a trovoadas desde pequeno que não consigo explicar bem mas os relâmpagos e os trovões (barulho) metem-me nervoso e se puder evita-las melhor e tenho usado muito este fórum para saber onde andam ehehehe.
O meu objectivo é aprender com voçês e se possível aprender a perder este "pavor".
Continuação de bom trabalho este fórum é espectacular.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Bem-vindo wize 

Bem-vindo também anti-trovoadas, quanto ao não gostares de trovoada, ou alergia como tu dizes, há muita gente assim, acho que será mais uma questão de habituação do que propriamente "medo", normalmente quando se percebe bem o fenómeno e sabe como se desenvolve e que perigos revela mais se "descansado" fica. Digo eu claro


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

wize disse:


> Olá, sou o Miguel, tenho 15 anos e moro nos Cavalinhos(Maceira(Leiria)), nunca tive nenhum especial interesse pela meteorologia.
> À cerca de dois dias, houve por esta zona trovoada e quis saber de que direcção é que ela veio e para onde é que ela iria, e descobri que afinal até gosto bastante de meteorologia.
> Dei com este fórum após alguma pesquisa, e aqui estou eu pronto para aprender sempre mais.
> 
> ...



Em todos nós, existe algo na Meteorologia que nos fascina. É algo que faz parte das nossas vidas do qual não nos podemos alhear. Estás no sitio certo para aprender algo mais e não te vais arrepender.



anti-trovoadas disse:


> Olá chamo-me Bruno tenho 32 anos e moro na Moita, Setúbal.
> Adoro meteorologia e ando a seguir este fórum á cerca de 6 meses e tenho andado a aprender um pouco de tudo e hoje decidi registar-me.
> Tenho uma alergia a trovoadas desde pequeno que não consigo explicar bem mas os relâmpagos e os trovões (barulho) metem-me nervoso e se puder evita-las melhor e tenho usado muito este fórum para saber onde andam ehehehe.
> O meu objectivo é aprender com voçês e se possível aprender a perder este "pavor".
> Continuação de bom trabalho este fórum é espectacular.



Olá vizinho. Não és o único que tem pavor a trovoadas, muitos outros também têm (eu adoro ). Boa estadia pelo fórum e boas "esquivas" à trovoada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Mai 2011 às 00:15)

Boas as minhas boas vindas aos novos membros trazidos por este tempo convectivo!!
Participem! 
Eu pessoalmente dedico-me mais a tudo o que esta da camada de solo para baixo!! Mas também gosto muito de meteorologia!! Principalmente trovoadas! hehe


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mai 2011 às 14:06)

As boas vindas aos novos membros *Bravo*,*wize* e *anti-trovoadas*.

Participem e divulguem o Forum a amigos ou conhecidos.


----------



## PacificMoon (23 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

Olá a todos!
Mais uma curiosa pela Meteorologia e fenómenos naturais.
Chamo-me Cristina, sou de Sintra e registei-me recentemente, embora já há algum tempo que acompanho o vosso forum como espectadora muito assídua e interessada. 
Espero continuar a aprender convosco e participar como uma simples "amadora", claro!

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2011 às 00:33)

Se bem vinda PacificMoon


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mai 2011 às 00:50)

Muito bem vinda ao Forum PacificMoon!!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 01:12)

Bem vinda Cristina Participa


----------



## FranciscoAlex (31 Mai 2011 às 00:00)

Olá a todos!!
Chamo-me Francisco Oliveira, tenho 15 anos e sou de Torres Vedras. Desde pequeno sempre gostei de meteorologia ao ponto de passar horas a ler um livro que ainda o tenho chamado "O Tempo"  , adorava ler aquele livro e as páginas que mais me impressionavam eram aquelas com fotos de grandes trovoadas e raios a preencher uma página inteira  
Sou fascinado especialmente por trovoadas mas adoro tudo o que tenha a haver com meteorologia.
Ainda não possuo estação meteorológica e o facto de viver num prédio dificulta a colocação da estação mas tenciono adquirir uma em breve. Se alguém me quiser indicar o melhor equipamento agradecia.
Obrigado e bons registos meteorológicos


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2011 às 00:25)

Muito bem-vindo Francisco


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2011 às 00:33)

Bem-vindo *Francisco*

Participa


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 15:57)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Olá chamo-me Bruno tenho 32 anos e moro na Moita, Setúbal.
> Adoro meteorologia e ando a seguir este fórum á cerca de 6 meses e tenho andado a aprender um pouco de tudo e hoje decidi registar-me.
> Tenho uma alergia a trovoadas desde pequeno que não consigo explicar bem mas os relâmpagos e os trovões (barulho) metem-me nervoso e se puder evita-las melhor e tenho usado muito este fórum para saber onde andam ehehehe.
> O meu objectivo é aprender com voçês e se possível aprender a perder este "pavor".
> Continuação de bom trabalho este fórum é espectacular.



Sê bem vindo
Pois...deve ser trauma de infancia...hehe..
As trovoadas proporcionam imagens lindas da força da natureza e da sua inesgotavel beleza....há que tomar cuidados quando são mais agressivas, mas geralmente são fenomenos benignos, muito importantes no nosso contexto climatico para proporcionar agua nos periodos de seca.

A sul do Tejo, as cut-off´s ( depressões em altura que geram trovoadas), representam até 50% da precipitação em anos de seca..portanto..são muito importantes.
Tambem a floresta Mediterranea beneficia com os incendios NATURAIS gerados por elas, já que as cinzas fertilizam o solo e as sementes são adaptadas a beneficiar do fogo...mas infelizmente estes fogos naturais são uns 10% dos que acontecem no território


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 15:58)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Olá a todos!!
> Chamo-me Francisco Oliveira, tenho 15 anos e sou de Torres Vedras. Desde pequeno sempre gostei de meteorologia ao ponto de passar horas a ler um livro que ainda o tenho chamado "O Tempo"  , adorava ler aquele livro e as páginas que mais me impressionavam eram aquelas com fotos de grandes trovoadas e raios a preencher uma página inteira
> Sou fascinado especialmente por trovoadas mas adoro tudo o que tenha a haver com meteorologia.
> Ainda não possuo estação meteorológica e o facto de viver num prédio dificulta a colocação da estação mas tenciono adquirir uma em breve. Se alguém me quiser indicar o melhor equipamento agradecia.
> Obrigado e bons registos meteorológicos



Sê bem vindo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2011 às 19:41)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Olá a todos!!
> Chamo-me Francisco Oliveira, tenho 15 anos e sou de Torres Vedras. Desde pequeno sempre gostei de meteorologia ao ponto de passar horas a ler um livro que ainda o tenho chamado "O Tempo"  , adorava ler aquele livro e as páginas que mais me impressionavam eram aquelas com fotos de grandes trovoadas e raios a preencher uma página inteira
> Sou fascinado especialmente por trovoadas mas adoro tudo o que tenha a haver com meteorologia.
> Ainda não possuo estação meteorológica e o facto de viver num prédio dificulta a colocação da estação mas tenciono adquirir uma em breve. Se alguém me quiser indicar o melhor equipamento agradecia.
> Obrigado e bons registos meteorológicos



Bem-vindo, Francisco e a todos os que não dei ainda as boas-vindas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jun 2011 às 19:45)

Muito bem vindo ao forum Francisco!!!


----------



## Omega_Apex (30 Jul 2011 às 22:29)

Boas noites! 

Tenho vindo a assistir aos posts deste fórum através dum amigo meu há já algum tempo, até que hoje decidi registar-me. 
Nasci e fui criado em Aveiro, e como era de esperar entrei para a Universidade de Aveiro há já alguns anos. Inicialmente, havia entrado em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica, no entanto não era esse o curso que procurava. Tendo no final desse ano letivo mudado para outro curso, que me encontro neste momento a terminar; Biologia.
No entanto não gosto de me restringir a uma só área do conhecimento e já tenho planos certos para o mestrado aqui na UA  

Abraços


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2011 às 14:56)

Bem-vindo, Omega_APex! 

Contamos com a tua participação!


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2011 às 01:09)

Bem-vindo *Omega_Apex *


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 17:04)

Boa Tarde!!
No forum chamo-me ViseuWeather e sou de Viseu!!


----------



## Aero (28 Set 2011 às 17:00)

Boa tarde

acompanho este forum ha mais de dois anos, no entanto nunca achei que tivesse algo pertinente para acrescentar.

Como actualmente vivo no Faial, Açores, e como reparei que havia poucos membros a comentar os assuntos relacionados com aquela zona, decidi participar.

Sou natural da Nazaré, e como sugere o meu nick, tenho um trabalho relacionado com a aviação. Em função, a meteorologia e a sua interacção com a aviação fazem parte do meu dia-a-dia, mas quero sempre aprender mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2011 às 21:34)

Aero disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> acompanho este forum ha mais de dois anos, no entanto nunca achei que tivesse algo pertinente para acrescentar.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo

Qual a sua profissão? Também gosto bastante de aviação (e de meteorologia)


----------



## Snowy (29 Set 2011 às 19:05)

Boa tarde!

Encontrei esse forum por acaso, tenho um grande interesse (amador, claro) pela meteorologia desde sempre e, desde que vivo nos Açores, pela vulcanologia e sismologia pois acredito que a melhor forma de não nos assustarmos com certos fenomenos da mãe natureza (por quem tenho um imenso respeito e não desafio...) é tentarmos perceber esses fenomenos e lidarmos com eles da forma que nos é possível e humana.


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2011 às 23:36)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Encontrei esse forum por acaso, tenho um grande interesse (amador, claro) pela meteorologia desde sempre e, desde que vivo nos Açores, pela vulcanologia e sismologia pois acredito que a melhor forma de não nos assustarmos com certos fenomenos da mãe natureza (por quem tenho um imenso respeito e não desafio...) é tentarmos perceber esses fenomenos e lidarmos com eles da forma que nos é possível e humana.



Sê bem vinda a esta "nova" casa e se tens intresse por estas áreas garanto-lhe que vai aprender muito neste fórum, eu também já aprendi muito.
para além disso é mais uma pessoa dos Açores, pois ainda somos poucos por aqui...


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 00:34)

Olá boa noite a todos,


Já sou membro deste forum desde 2009, mas comecei a interessar me mais e a acompanhar o mesmo desde o dia 20 Fevereiro. Vivenciei esse dia e após alguns dias de reflexão, achei que a unica maneira de ultrapassar este "receio" é tentar entender estes fenomenos da natureza. Ainda estou no inicio desta longa caminhada

O meu nome é Filipa, sou do Funchal. Hazores já estive na ilha de Sao Miguel 8x e confesso que adoro os Açores...magnifico!

Sê bem vinda Snowy


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2011 às 00:46)

icewoman disse:


> Olá boa noite a todos,
> 
> o meu nome é Filipa, sou do Funchal. *Hazores já estive na ilha de Sao Miguel 8x e confesso que adoro os Açores...magnifico!*
> Sê bem vinda Snowy



Oh icewoman, mas eu sou é da ilha Terceira....mas também gosto muito de S.Miguel


----------



## Snowy (2 Out 2011 às 16:09)

Consegui finalmente "reencontrar" o tópico das apresentações 

Obrigada pelas boas vindas


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Dou as boas vindas aos novos membros


----------



## NDG (20 Out 2011 às 12:36)

Olá a Todos! 

Venho-me apresentar, chamo-me Nelson sou da zona de Tomar/Santarém e espero aprender muito aqui bem como expor todo o que sei...  

Cumprimentos NG


----------



## Mix (20 Out 2011 às 22:24)

NDG disse:


> Olá a Todos!
> 
> Venho-me apresentar, chamo-me Nelson sou da zona de Tomar/Santarém e espero aprender muito aqui bem como expor todo o que sei...
> 
> Cumprimentos NG



Bem vindo vizinho..  Fico contente por haver mais pessoal aqui d zona  

Fazem falta..


----------



## dve (1 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Boas a todos!

Sou do Barreiro e descobri este forum ontem.
Tanto a meteorologia como os outros assuntos que aqui se tratam (astronomia, atmosfera, sismologia e vulcanismo) me interessam bastante. 

Despertei o interesse pela meteorologia, já lá vão muitos anos, uma vez que li um artigo na revista Super Interessante sobre a formação das nuvens e o seu significado meteorológico. 

Sei algumas coisas referente a estes as assuntos mas não (nem nunca) o suficiente, portanto espero aprender mais alguma coisa por aqui. 
Gostava de entender melhor como funcionam as previsões, que variáveis entram e que variáveis saiam e até queria experimentar programar algo relacionado com o assunto.

Por agora é tudo, cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 08:31)

Bom dia. chamo-me Manuel Lopes, sou de Coja que é concelho de Arganil, distrito de Coimbra. Gosto de meteorologia, já sou visitante desta casa à muito e só agora decidi entrar nesta grande casa.
Obrigado


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2011 às 10:41)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia. chamo-me Manuel Lopes, sou de Coja que é concelho de Arganil, distrito de Coimbra. Gosto de meteorologia, já sou visitante desta casa à muito e só agora decidi entrar nesta grande casa.
> Obrigado



Bem-vindo ao fórum 

É muito interessante essa região da bacia do Alva, já por lá andei algumas vezes.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 12:22)

Obrigado, temos aqui a serra do Açor com diversas aldeias inclusive Piódão, muitos vales, aqui temos um vale com uma ribeira que nasce nesta serra em que se une ao rio Alva aqui na localidade.


----------



## netfalcon (15 Jan 2012 às 16:03)

Boas tardes 
Faz já muito tempo que me apresentei mas como raramente participo no forum não se devem lembrar de mim portanto irei re-apresentar-me. 
Sou o João (aka Netfalcon), sou e moro em Évora e desde sempre que sou um aficionado pela meteorologia e fenómenos naturais. 
Sou leigo no assunto mas graças ao forum que ando a aprender muito. 
Como muitos de vós utilizo mais o forum de inverno, durante o verão hiberno 

um abraço a todos


----------



## CT1EMJ (7 Fev 2012 às 00:56)

*Apresentação*

Boas Companheiros
Sou mais um fã da Meteorologia e de estações para o mesmo fim.
Radio-Amador de hobbie e 48 floridas Primaveras, estou por cá para
aprender e dar uma ajuda a quem precisar de ajuda a nivel da electronica.
Tenho uma Auriol H13726 comprada no "Ilidio" e que avariou na parte da 
recepção, mas que a vou arranjar.
Cumprimentos
Joao


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2012 às 11:24)

*Re: Apresentação*



CT1EMJ disse:


> Boas Companheiros
> Sou mais um fã da Meteorologia e de estações para o mesmo fim.
> Radio-Amador de hobbie e 48 floridas Primaveras, estou por cá para
> aprender e dar uma ajuda a quem precisar de ajuda a nivel da electronica.
> ...




Bem-vindo


----------



## Sheisak (1 Mar 2012 às 11:39)

Bom dia a todos....

Acabo de me registrar, sou portugues que viviu en Suissa e agora vivo en Espanha, en galicia, tenho uma estaçao de meteorologica en casa e estou aqui para aprender muito de voçes e ajudar no que faça falta...

un abraço a todos e felecidades pelo foro...


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2012 às 06:58)

Sheisak disse:


> Bom dia a todos....
> 
> Acabo de me registrar, sou portugues que viviu en Suissa e agora vivo en Espanha, en galicia, tenho uma estaçao de meteorologica en casa e estou aqui para aprender muito de voçes e ajudar no que faça falta...
> 
> un abraço a todos e felecidades pelo foro...



Seja bem vindo a esta casa


----------



## Illicitus (15 Mar 2012 às 14:55)

Boa tarde a todos,

Estou aqui como mero curioso, para aprender algumas coisas e para ganhar uma maior consciência sobre estas questões da meteorologia.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2012 às 18:52)

Illicitus disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Estou aqui como mero curioso, para aprender algumas coisas e para ganhar uma maior consciência sobre estas questões da meteorologia.



Bem-vindo


----------



## RickStorm (1 Abr 2012 às 16:48)

Boa tarde

O meu nome é Ricardo, tenho 20 anos e moro na zona de Oeiras (distrito: Lisboa). Sou um mero curioso em relação ao tema da meteorologia (percebo muito pouco do assunto, mas gosto de acompanhar o estado do tempo). Já frequentava este fórum à algum tempo como visitante.  Parabéns a todos os que tornam este fórum possivel.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 19:40)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O meu nome é Ricardo, tenho 20 anos e moro na zona de Oeiras (distrito: Lisboa). Sou um mero curioso em relação ao tema da meteorologia (percebo muito pouco do assunto, mas gosto de acompanhar o estado do tempo). Já frequentava este fórum à algum tempo como visitante.  Parabéns a todos os que tornam este fórum possivel.



Seja bem vindo a esta casa


----------



## RickStorm (1 Abr 2012 às 20:16)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Seja bem vindo a esta casa



Obrigado


----------



## ThaDevilGirl (19 Ago 2012 às 03:25)

É tao estranho ler sobre a meteorologia em Português! 

Eu me chamo Georgina e tenho 23 anos mas vivo em Montreal, Canada. Desculpa a falta de acentos, alguns sao mais dificeís à fazer, e também o meu Português escrito já nao é o que era há uns anos atrás. Fiz a maior parte da minha educaçao em Francês, e fiz o meu curso de meteorologia em Inglês na universidade. Neste momento sou meteorologista para um canal de televisao de meteorologia 24/7 mas a partir de Setembro vou ser formada como "forecaster" pelo a divisao de meteorologia do governo canadiano.

É raro eu seguir a meteorologia em Portugal simplesmente porque o meu trabalho é mais concentrado na meteo do Canada e dos Estados Unidos. Espero fazer algumas visitas de tempo em tempo, talvez para praticar o meu vocabulário e aprender sobre o tempo em Portugal.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2012 às 03:36)

ThaDevilGirl disse:


> É tao estranho ler sobre a meteorologia em Português!
> 
> Eu me chamo Georgina e tenho 23 anos mas vivo em Montreal, Canada. Desculpa a falta de acentos, alguns sao mais dificeís à fazer, e também o meu Português escrito já nao é o que era há uns anos atrás. Fiz a maior parte da minha educaçao em Francês, e fiz o meu curso de meteorologia em Inglês na universidade. Neste momento sou meteorologista para um canal de televisao de meteorologia 24/7 mas a partir de Setembro vou ser formada como "forecaster" pelo a divisao de meteorologia do governo canadiano.
> 
> É raro eu seguir a meteorologia em Portugal simplesmente porque o meu trabalho é mais concentrado na meteo do Canada e dos Estados Unidos. Espero fazer algumas visitas de tempo em tempo, talvez para praticar o meu vocabulário e aprender sobre o tempo em Portugal.



Sejas bem vinda!
O tempo no Canadá e nos states é fascinante...


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 03:40)

Bem vinda


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2012 às 03:43)

Sê bem-vinda, ThaDevilGirl!


----------



## ThaDevilGirl (19 Ago 2012 às 03:53)

Muito obrigado!

Se vocês gostam de neve, são bem vindos! Especialmente em Janeiro, pois.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (19 Ago 2012 às 18:45)

Boa tarde! Estou registado desde Abril mas só agora reparei que existia um tópico dedicado a apresentações...

O meu nome é Ricardo, sou músico licenciado, mas já quis ser meteorologista. Sou do Algarve, mas ultimamente tenho estado a fazer Mestrado em Évora e vou proximamente dar aulas num Conservatório da região Centro, de modo que tenho passado a maior parte do tempo fora do meu Algarve. Mas mesmo assim estou cá (no Algarve) com frequência e regularidade. 

Sou um apaixonado, desde há muito, pela meteorologia e pela climatologia. Não possuo concerteza os conhecimentos científicos que muitos de vocês possuem, mas tenho feito observações e análises empíricas, sou observador, focado e atento, o que muito me tem ajudado a compreender as questões climáticas/meteorológicas e acho por isso, apesar de tudo, que poderei contribuir de forma positiva (ou por vezes polémica, porque não ), embora esteja aqui essencialmente para aprender. 

Sou um absoluto fã do Algarve e do seu clima. Um clima marcadamente mediterrânico, que eu adoro. Um clima cheio de nuances e surpresas estimulantes. Desde os muitos (quase todos) dias de um céu azulíssimo, como não há outro em Portugal - nem imaginam a sorte que é uma pessoa levantar-se, puxar a persiana e ver este azul intenso e brilhante quase todos os dias - até às chuvas e trovoadas torrenciais do Outono, aos fortes aguaceiros que, por vezes, vêm em Abril, antes da "estação seca", às temperaturas interessantes de Verão, dado a surpresas provocadas, por exemplo, pelas mudanças de direcção do vento (brisas) - no dia 10 de Agosto estavam, em Olhão, 34ºC às 22h!!!, quando durante o dia não tinha passado, suponho, dos 32ºC - às estimulantes diferenças que existem entre barlavento, sotavento, serra, mar (passando pelo barrocal, que também tem um clima próprio), vale Guadiana, Nordeste algarvio, Costa Oeste (Sagres), etc., etc... no entanto, curiosamente estas diferenças conjugam-se de uma forma que não faz perder uma sensação de unidade regional, que forma um pedaço de terra completamente original com características muito próprias, a nível de Portugal. 
Desde há quase 10 anos que venho estudando com afinco (à minha maneira...) o clima algarvio, e posso talvez contribuir com os meus conhecimentos/observações, embora não tenha assim muito tempo para participar.

Fico muito contente por ter descoberto este fantástico local internético e por fazer parte dos seus membros. Saudações!


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 03:22)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Boa tarde! Estou registado desde Abril mas só agora reparei que existia um tópico dedicado a apresentações
> 
> 
> Bem vindo Ricardo


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2012 às 02:14)

Desejo boas vindas aos novos membros ThaDevilGirl e CalidumInfluunt, participem


----------



## Marisitah (21 Ago 2012 às 05:10)

Boa noite/bom dia (nem sei bem), sou a Marisa e tenho 18 anos. Vivo nos Açores, mais propriamente na Ilha Terceira na bela cidade Angra do Heroísmo. Acabei este ano o secundário e ainda estou a pensar o que irei seguir.
Não percebo assim muito de metereologia, mas até gosto de saber algumas coisas. Interessei-me bastante por este forum devido a que ontem me mantivesse informada sobre o caso do "nosso amigo" Gordon.
Espero que me ajudem, caso tenha algumas duvidas sobre metereologia. e acho que é so isso que tenho para dizer.


----------



## budah (30 Ago 2012 às 19:51)

Olá a todos os meteo aficcionados e restantes membros. 

Chamo-me Ricardo Antunes, tenho 29 anos e sou da Póvoa de Varzim.

Tenho bastante interesse em meteorologia, ainda que não possua qualquer formação na área.
Aos poucos vou tentando infiltrar-me no assunto, e até já adquiri uma estação meteorológica(auriol H13726)...espero assim, poder participar no fórum com notícias aqui da costa verde.

Parabéns pela exelente estrutura que o MeteoPT.com apresenta e um bem haja a todos!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2012 às 19:53)

Bem vindo, não só a ti como todos os outros membros recentes


----------



## Joni (27 Set 2012 às 22:54)

João Pinto .. venho de uma pacata aldeia chamada de " Ribeira da Mata, Soure".

Ora boas, decide hoje fazer o registo apesar de já seguir o forum á algum tempo. Talvez agora apte por fazer uns investimentos 

Bem haja a todos


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2012 às 17:58)

Bem-vindos *Joni* e *budah*, participem.


----------



## eFePe (17 Out 2012 às 13:51)

Boas vindas a todos os membros recentes ...



Cumprimentos,
efepe


----------



## CapitaoChuva (30 Nov 2012 às 02:09)

Olá.

Tenho 26 anos e sou engenheiro de telecomunicações.

Não tenho absolutamente nenhuma formação na área da meteorologia. Nada.

Inscrevo-me neste fórum para aprender, aprender e aprender, pois nem sei por onde começar. Também para partilhar o que puder.


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 11:07)

Bem-vindo *jotenko*

Não te preocupes de não ter formação na área da meteorologia, eu também não tenho e a grande maioria dos restantes membros do MeteoPT também não.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Bem-vindo jotenko 

Já que tens na localização Amadora podes seguir as coisas pela minha estação que tá ao lado em Queluz.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1


----------



## CapitaoChuva (30 Nov 2012 às 14:19)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo *jotenko*
> 
> Não te preocupes de não ter formação na área da meteorologia, eu também não tenho e a grande maioria dos restantes membros do MeteoPT também não.



Obrigado, mas gostaria de pelo menos saber ver as imagens de radar ou alguma coisa do género. 



Mário Barros disse:


> Bem-vindo jotenko
> 
> Já que tens na localização Amadora podes seguir as coisas pela minha estação que tá ao lado em Queluz.
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IQUELUZ1



Obrigado!! Vivo mais propriamente na Venda Nova. A monitorizar a partir de Queluz? Excelente!!! 

Neste momento estou em Alcobaça.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Dez 2012 às 21:37)

Boa , noite sou de Arganil e o meu interesse em meteorologia começou em 95 em grande parte por causa do meu trabalho pois tenho sempre que saber como vai ser o dia seguinte em termos de meteo ,na altura comprava um jornal que trazia as cartas de superficie pois na época nem tinha pc , hoje é tudo mais fácil.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa , noite sou de Arganil e o meu interesse em meteorologia começou em 95 em grande parte por causa do meu trabalho pois tenho sempre que saber como vai ser o dia seguinte em termos de meteo ,na altura comprava um jornal que trazia as cartas de superficie pois na época nem tinha pc , hoje é tudo mais fácil.



Bem-vindo ao meteopt.com.
É de uma zona que apenas conheci este ano e que adorei. Terei de voltar a essa zona um dia para a explorar melhor.


----------



## Scuderia (3 Dez 2012 às 20:23)

Olá a todos,

Mais um para o forum, gosto imenso de ver os vossos comentários actualizados sobre a meteo. p

Como gosto de imenso de ir para Neve , aqui no forum fico sempre actualizado dos locais com boa neve  

Cumpts a todos


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Dez 2012 às 21:26)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem-vindo ao meteopt.com.
> É de uma zona que apenas conheci este ano e que adorei. Terei de voltar a essa zona um dia para a explorar melhor.


Obrigado , de facto esta zona é bastente bonita , temos o Piódão , a fraga da pena e a mata da margaraça, e bastantes praias fluviais(isto no Verão) se algum dia voltar não exite em contactar , são sitios que os conheço como a palma da minha  mão ,  a sua zona Bragança também é muito bonita.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

> (...) moro perto dum cruzamento com a rua que vai ter á Decathlon (ou seja na Rua Outeiro do Pomar, freguesia de Marrazes, a pouco mais de 100 metros de altitude).



Estão aqui algumas fotos da minha zona, das minhas vistas e da minha rua

Vista Norte






Vista Noroeste





Vista Nordeste





Vista Sudoeste





Vista Sudeste





Vista Sul (um pouco desfocada, para focar o castelo)






_*O Meu Sensor de Temperatura:*_











- THGN800 (OREGON SCIENTIFIC WMR88)
- Nenhum RS (Coberto por "pavilhão" de jardim, para proteger da chuva)
- 1,5m sobre o solo
- Sombra todo o dia (vertente norte)
- Local o mais arejado possível - 3 metros da parede mais próxima

_*O Meu Pluviómetro:*_










- Oregon Scientific WMR88
- 2,5m sobre o solo´
- 6m da parede mais próxima 
- Livre de obstáculos (telhados, telheiros, candeeiros de rua, etc...)
- Nivelado

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estado do Tempo Atual nos Marrazes, Leiria (Apenas o céu, a temperatura, a pressão atm. e a precipitação são dados reais) ou Página mais bonita, mas menos completa, funciona apenas no Google Chrome  (Apenas a temperatura e o céu são dados reais)


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2013 às 23:41)

Olá a todos. 
Sou o António. Interesso-me bastante por climatologia geral, climatologia urbana  e meteorologia e acompanho o MeteoPT.com desde à 2 anos.
Sou geógrafo, especialidade de Geografia Fisica e Sistemas de Informação Geográfica 
Vou adquirir uma estação meteorológica para começar a contribuir para este Forum.

saudações a todos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Geopower disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Sou o António. Interesso-me bastante por climatologia geral, climatologia urbana  e meteorologia e acompanho o MeteoPT.com desde à 2 anos.
> Sou geógrafo, especialidade de Geografia Fisica e Sistemas de Informação Geográfica
> Vou adquirir uma estação meteorológica para começar a contribuir para este Forum.
> ...



Muito bem vindo ao fórum!!! É bom ver colegas exactamente da mesma área que eu por aqui!! hehe


----------



## cris88 (15 Jun 2013 às 19:13)

Boa tarde a todos os membros deste forum.

Já ha muito que sigo este fórum como outsider, mas agora decidi-me registar para vos dar a conhecer um novo projecto que estou a começar, nomeadamente na vertente mobile. A minha paixão e curiosidade pela meteorologia, bem como pela tecnologia tornaram inevitável que começasse um novo projecto que tem como nome "Real Time Weather", para plataformas móveis, neste caso WindowsPhone. Terei de falar com administradores do fórum para saber se tenho permissões para vos dar a conhecer este projecto, bem como receber a vossa ajuda que de certo me será essencial.

Um abraço


----------



## Vespa (19 Jun 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia, decidi começar a participar no forum.
Sou apenas um interessado pelo clima.

Espero aprender e encontrar novas perspectivas de discussão.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2013 às 12:05)

*Re: Salvé*

Então o ideal é começar a "navegar" pelo forum .


----------



## Ruben Fonseca (9 Ago 2013 às 14:19)

Boa tarde, o meu nome é Ruben e sou mais um interessado pelo clima, pelos fenómenos da Natureza, entre outros. Decidi registar-me para debatê-los com outros interessados e também para aprender novas coisas sobre a meteorologia em geral, etc...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2013 às 18:12)

Bem Vindo Rúben. Participa  !


----------



## Piqueno (9 Ago 2013 às 22:13)

Olá sou o piqueno 

Tenho 14 anos e sou muito interessado pela metereologia sobretudo a de portugal  
já vi que teem aqui muitas coisas interessantes no forum , mas é pena eu não ter nenhuma maquineta  
Sou fan de  e  ^_^


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2013 às 09:01)

Piqueno disse:


> Olá sou o piqueno
> 
> Tenho 14 anos e sou muito interessado pela metereologia sobretudo a de portugal
> já vi que teem aqui muitas coisas interessantes no forum , mas é pena eu não ter nenhuma maquineta
> Sou fan de  e  ^_^



Bem vindo Piqueno, não tenhas vergonha de participar .


----------



## JOAO TUR BRASIL (13 Set 2013 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2013*

Bom dia, amigos!
Sou de Porto Alegre, Brasil!
Tenho uma grande simpatia por Portugal e pelo povo português, que me acolheu muito bem, quando lá estive em outubro de 2012 (ano passado).
Sou agente de viagens, mas gosto demais de assuntos relacionados ao clima e tempo. Gostaria de pedir permissão para participar dos debates neste fórum.

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2013 às 14:47)

Bem-vindo ao forum e não se abstenha de participar em todos os debates que entender.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2013 às 15:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2013*



JOAO TUR BRASIL disse:


> Bom dia, amigos!
> Sou de Porto Alegre, Brasil!
> Tenho uma grande simpatia por Portugal e pelo povo português, que me acolheu muito bem, quando lá estive em outubro de 2012 (ano passado).
> Sou agente de viagens, mas gosto demais de assuntos relacionados ao clima e tempo. Gostaria de pedir permissão para participar dos debates neste fórum.
> ...



Bem-vindo!! 

Já temos alguns brasileiros por aqui e são sempre bem vindos.


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Set 2013 às 20:24)

Antes de mais, boa tarde.

O meu nome é André e sempre me interessei por este assunto, sobre a meteorologia e ao participar nesta comunidade quero aprender mais sobre os termos utilizados e claro contribuir com informações sobre o tempo do melhor lugar do país, de onde sou (ILHA TERCEIRA).

Será no tópico 'Seguimento Açores e Madeira' que mais vou pronunciar-me.

Saudações,
AzoresPower


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2013 às 23:22)

Ena, estamos a crescer de forma sustentada...

Bem vindos os novos membros e que se sintam em casa!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Set 2013 às 20:33)

Olá e boa noite a todos!
Chamo-me Guilherme Silva, tenho 15 anos e vivo em Real,Braga.Já a bastante tempo que gosto de meteorologia, principalmente da chuva e 
trovoada.Quero ficar a conhecer mais sobre meteorologia e contribuir com informações, fotos e vídeos do que observo.
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2013 às 23:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Olá e boa noite a todos!
> Chamo-me Guilherme Silva, tenho 15 anos e vivo em Real,Braga.Já a bastante tempo que gosto de meteorologia, principalmente da chuva e
> trovoada.Quero ficar a conhecer mais sobre meteorologia e contribuir com informações, fotos e vídeos do que observo.
> Cumprimentos a todos.



Bem-vindo Guilherme, participa.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (29 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Olá a todos/as

Antes demais, peço desculpa por me ter semi-apresentado em outro tópico.

Chamo-me Carla e sou do Infantado ( Loures), sempre gostei de meteorologia ( adoro uma boa trovoada) e sempre que quero ter uma previsão do estado do tempo, consulto e navego no vosso fórum até que decidi registar-me.



Como referi moro no Infantado mas também, de vez em quando, ando por Mafra!

Abraço


----------



## Fernandinho (5 Out 2013 às 22:48)

Olá a todos!

Sou o Fernando, já vos acompanho "do lado de fora" há vários anos, e hoje decidi registar-me! 

O pouco que vou percebendo é o que aqui vou lendo, não vou ser grande ajuda para já, mas vou tentar interagir da melhor forma com todos 

Continuem o bom trabalho! 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2013 às 23:47)

Fernandinho disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou o Fernando, já vos acompanho "do lado de fora" há vários anos, e hoje decidi registar-me!
> 
> ...



Vais ver que estar do lado "de dentro" é muito melhor, sê bem-vindo e participa.


----------



## Fernandinho (6 Out 2013 às 09:09)

Obrigado :-)


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 18:19)

Boa tarde.  
Chamo-me Afonso, tenho 22 anos e estou a tirar o curso de piloto comercial.  
Apaixonei-me pela meteorologia quando tive de a marrar, adorei. 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2013 às 19:18)

ACampos disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Chamo-me Afonso, tenho 22 anos e estou a tirar o curso de piloto comercial.
> Apaixonei-me pela meteorologia quando tive de a marrar, adorei.
> 
> Um abraço a todos!



Bem-vindo à nossa casa da meteo! Participa.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2013 às 03:28)

Já andei a participar, mas fica aqui a minha apresentação, tenho de nome Carlos tenho 15 (faço 16 em Fevereiro), moro na cidade da Guarda, e interessei-me pela meteorologia devido á neve e devido a gostar de ciências..


----------



## Garcia (5 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

Boa tarde a todos,
chamo-me Marcelo Garcia, tenho 29 anos e vivo nos arredores da Lourinhã.. (capital dos dinos..) há por aqui malta destes lados?
resolvi inscrever-me neste fórum, pois desde miúdo que tenho algum fascínio pela meteorologia...(bom verdade seja dita, o que eu gostava mesmo de ver era uns bons temporais.. se bem que quando caia uns trovões mesmo à séria começava a encolher-me um bocadinho..)
agora já me interesso mais por saber a velocidade do vento, quantidade de precipitação, etc.. 
claro que gosto de ver a brutal força da Natureza, como o mar naqueles dias que mete respeito, mas sempre até ao ponto de não causar danos materiais principalmente a pessoas "particulares"..

depois de algumas pesquisas para saber como iria estar o tempo, comecei a dar muitas vezes com este fórum e fui explorando até me aperceber que realmente, existe muita gente assim como eu..

espero ainda vir a aprender muita coisa desta área convosco..

bem hajam..


----------



## Agreste (5 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> Já andei a participar, mas fica aqui a minha apresentação, tenho de nome Carlos tenho 15 (faço 16 em Fevereiro), moro na cidade da Guarda, e interessei-me pela meteorologia devido á neve e devido a gostar de ciências..



Ciencias... todos gostamos de fazer perguntas e tentar encontrar as respostas.


----------



## Avalanche (12 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Boa noite, estava a pesquisar pela net sobre a Meteorologia e encontrei este Fórum o qual me despertou muita curiosidade porque gosto de todos os temas que tenham a ver com esta área da ciência. Apesar de ser um pouco leiga na matéria, espero poder ajudar e aprender com todos os membros.
Muito obrigada e até á próxima intempérie  .


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2014 às 19:50)

Bem-vindos à nossa casa da meteorologia *Avalanche*, *Garcia* e *Carlitos_5*.


----------



## GCCordeiro (14 Jan 2014 às 15:15)

Olá!!!
Sou o Gonçalo, e não sou um grande aficionado de Meteorologia, no entanto, sou curioso.

Ora, o que me trás cá basicamente é saber onde encontrar registos de monitorização de temperatura e registos de pluviosidade.

Obrigado!!! (=


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2014 às 23:41)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Olá!!!
> Sou o Gonçalo, e não sou um grande aficionado de Meteorologia, no entanto, sou curioso.
> 
> Ora, o que me trás cá basicamente é saber onde encontrar registos de monitorização de temperatura e registos de pluviosidade.
> ...



Olá,

Tens aqui boa informação e oficial, do IPMA:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=tx&selAna=an&selAno=2013


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Jan 2014 às 15:12)

Boas tardes, chamo-me Vitor tenho já 46 anitos e moro nos Pedrenais - Odivelas, tenho ( ou melhor tinha  ) como cenário de fundo a urbanização da Arroja, mais a fundo Lisboa e ainda mais além a bela serra da Arrábida, mas ainda fiquei com uma pequena parte das vistas onde via magnificas exibições electricas, 
sou um grande entusiata da meteorologia a par do todo-terreno, desde quase miudo tendo acompanhado quase todos os eventos severos, alguns registados ( não muitos ) em fotos e videos, coisa que quando posso lá pego no xaruTTo e vou registar, ( ultimamente tem sido mais o mar ) ( como vou agora fazer ), também quando ando de bike ( marginal ) lá vou registando umas imagens do mar com o télélé, quanto a estação meteorologica tenho uma modesta Oregon BAR928 que já a adquiri á algum tempo e claro gostaria de ter uma mais elaborada, mas a seu tempo hehe, tenho este livrinho que me foi oferecido há muitos anos, talvez +- 30 anos, onde aprendi o basico da meteorologia na altura, 



 (clicar para ver maior )

espero contribuir com eventuais imagens e relatos.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2014 às 15:39)

Bem vindo Vitor... a ver se neste inverno o charuTTo é experimentado a sério. 

Se calhar só em Sintra.


----------



## Rajujas (31 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

Olá, chamo-me Frederico, tenho 17 anos, vivo em Lisboa e sempre me interessei pelos fenómenos meteorológicos. Desde muito pequeno que todo o tipo de fenómenos me despertaram a curiosidade.

Andava a pesquisar na net sobre o curso de Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica e foi com agrado que descobri este fórum. Permitiu-me esclarecer umas quantas dúvidas sobre o curso (que espero ingressar para o ano quando entrar na faculdade). Já vi que vou ter de estudar muito Matemática para compensar a falta de bases do 10º e 11º anos. 

Creio que me registei neste fórum para ficar. Já vi bastantes tópicos interessantes e espero, no futuro, contribuir também.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2014 às 20:35)

a matemática é muito mais interessante do que aquilo que dizem. Melhor do que as discussões dos velhos filósofos.


----------



## BIEIRINHAS (10 Fev 2014 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde
Chamo me Hugo tenho 38 anos e vivo em Vieira do Minho
Desde mt novo os meus interesses viram-se para a Geografia e em particular para a Meteo.
Já estava inscrito noutro forum no entanto o mesmo tem vindo a esmorecer.
Espero dar algum contributo para este ponto de encontro de aficionados de Meteo


----------



## keipha (10 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

Olá a todos. Chamo-me Pedro, 32 anos e moro na zona de Tondela. Cruzei-me já há muito tempo com este forum, mas só agora me registei, pois tenho andado a aguçar o apetite prla área que sempre me fascinou mais: a meteorologia. Espero contribuur com grandes observações ;-)


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

Viva! Sou o VimDePantufas e vivo na Venda das Pulgas.
Estou aqui para aprender, fazer amigos e dar o contributo possível (dentro das minhas muitisisimas limitações) no que concerne a metereologia.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2014 às 17:20)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Viva! Sou o VimDePantufas e vivo na Venda das Pulgas.
> Estou aqui para aprender, fazer amigos e dar o contributo possível (dentro das minhas muitisisimas limitações) no que concerne a metereologia.



Bem-vindo. 

Só uma pequena curiosidade, onde fica essa terra com um nome tão curioso?.

Eu também já vivi numa Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo.
> 
> Só uma pequena curiosidade, onde fica essa terra com um nome tão curioso?.
> 
> Eu também já vivi numa Linda-a-Velha.



Penso que seja ali para os lados do Sobral de Mte Agraço 

Bem-vindo ao fórum!


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que seja ali para os lados do Sobral de Mte Agraço
> 
> Bem-vindo ao fórum!



Obrigado MSantos e Duarte Sousa 
Fica no concelho de Mafra mais propriamente na zona fronteiriça com TorresVedras/Sobral Monte Agraço/ Mafra (quase terra de ninguém - zona franca )


----------



## vmax69 (27 Mar 2014 às 22:46)

Parece que não me apresentei.
Sou o Julio, moro no lugar dos Moleanos, no concelho de Alcobaça.
Tenho 44 anos e sempre gostei de geografia, mais ns sua variante de meteorologia.
Estou aqui para aprender.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2014 às 22:48)

vmax69 disse:


> Parece que não me apresentei.
> Sou o Julio, moro no lugar dos Moleanos, no concelho de Alcobaça.
> Tenho 44 anos e sempre gostei de geografia, mais ns sua variante de meteorologia. Estou aqui para aprender.



Sejas bem - vindo ao Fórum METEOPT


----------



## Rog (28 Mar 2014 às 10:22)

vmax69 disse:


> Parece que não me apresentei.
> Sou o Julio, moro no lugar dos Moleanos, no concelho de Alcobaça.
> Tenho 44 anos e sempre gostei de geografia, mais ns sua variante de meteorologia.
> Estou aqui para aprender.



Bem-vindo!
Estamos cá todos para aprendermos um pouco uns com os outros. 
Como dizem: “Ninguém é tão sábio que não tenha algo pra aprender e nem tão tolo que não tenha algo pra ensinar.”


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2014 às 10:32)

vmax69 disse:


> Parece que não me apresentei.
> Sou o Julio, moro no lugar dos Moleanos, no concelho de Alcobaça.
> Tenho 44 anos e sempre gostei de geografia, mais ns sua variante de meteorologia.
> Estou aqui para aprender.



Bem-vindo!


----------



## joao nunes (7 Set 2014 às 15:32)

boas chamo me joão nunes tenho 21 anos sou de corroios seixal.sou um eterno apixonado por meteorologia e nada melhor para satisfazer a minha curiosidade que me registar neste site para trocar ideias e dar informações da meteorologia


----------



## parvonia (17 Set 2014 às 03:39)

Olá a todos sou o Pedro tenho 32 anos e sou da Moita, divido o meu tempo entre Moita e Sines, o que me levou a registar aqui foi a curiosidade e admiração que tenho por fenómenos da Natureza, o que mais gosto é ver o radar do IPMA com bastante vermelho pintado. Tenho bastante tempo para acompanhar pois sou segurança e isso obriga-me a estar noites inteiras acordado e muitas das vezes o forum é a minha única companhia. Espero vir aqui a aprender muito com todos vocês.


----------



## AF10 (19 Set 2014 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Saudações para todos os membros da comunidade e, em particular, para os "carolas" que mantêm este site funcional!
Sou professor do ensino secundário, fotógrafo amador e um apaixonado por as questões ligadas à meteorologia. Neste momento estou a tentar recolocar em funcionamento uma estação meteorológica Campbell PC200W 3.3 (que se encontrava inoperacional na escola!) a fim de disponibilizar online os respectivos dados. Dinamizei um projecto de construção e instalação de estações de detecção de descargas eléctricas, financiado pela Ciência Viva, nas escolas de Alcochete, Loulé e Póvoa de Varzim. 
Espero partilhar conhecimentos e receber muitos mais em troca!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2014 às 11:37)

AF10 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Saudações para todos os membros da comunidade e, em particular, para os "carolas" que mantêm este site funcional!
> Sou professor do ensino secundário, fotógrafo amador e um apaixonado por as questões ligadas à meteorologia. Neste momento estou a tentar recolocar em funcionamento uma estação meteorológica Campbell PC200W 3.3 (que se encontrava inoperacional na escola!) a fim de disponibilizar online os respectivos dados. Dinamizei um projecto de construção e instalação de estações de detecção de descargas eléctricas, financiado pela Ciência Viva, nas escolas de Alcochete, Loulé e Póvoa de Varzim.
> Espero partilhar conhecimentos e receber muitos mais em troca!



Bem-vindo ao fórum *AF10* 

Espero que o fórum lhe seja útil, que lhe possa transmitir novas ideias e conhecimentos e espero também que o fórum recebe as suas ideias/conhecimentos, na verdade é para isso que um fórum serve.

Cumprimentos


----------



## StormyAlentejo (19 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Olá pessoal!
Sou um jovem alentejano, mais propriamente de Pias, e desde que me lembro que sou aficionado por questões relacionadas à meteorologia! Claro está, o gosto especial pelas trovoadas! 

Espero aprender com esta comunidade!


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2014 às 18:01)

jotajota disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Sou um jovem alentejano, mais propriamente de Pias, e desde que me lembro que sou aficionado por questões relacionadas à meteorologia! Claro está, o gosto especial pelas trovoadas!
> 
> Espero aprender com esta comunidade!



Bem-vindo! Se gostas de trovoadas estás no sitio certo!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Set 2014 às 18:53)

Bem vindo!


----------



## Toby (20 Set 2014 às 18:58)

Bom dia à todos,

Desculpar o meu mau português, é belga vivo à Alcobaca desde 08/2010…
Sou inscrita aqui por muito tempo, apresento-me por último.
Tenho 53 anos, tenho uma esposa, temos três crianças e dois netos, e 2 cães um belga e uma portuguesa.
Sou um grande amador de foto, de aviação e astronáutica e astronomia Fiz-me membro do APAA. (Associação Portuguesa de Astrónomos Amadores)
A aviação e a astronomia são ligadas à metereologia… em 2011 instalei nmim uma estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 6162. 
Tentei de participado ao programa metereologia global (http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/estacoes-meteorologicas/alcobaca-lagoa-do-cao) mas com a lentidão da conexão Internet tenho retirá-lo do todo.
Tenho agora NOS rápida mim vou recomeçar à zero
Perdoa o meu mau português.

Bom fim semana à todos


----------



## Tormenta (21 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Boa tarde a todos,


E que tarde para fazer a minha apresentação 

Sou um jovem natural de Mouriscas (Abrantes) e é daqui que faço, maioritariamente, o seguimento meteorológico.

Como todos os elementos deste forum, partilho a paixão pela meteorologia, em geral, mas pela instabilidade, em particular.

A partir de hoje, podem contar com o meu contributo. 


Cumprimentos a todos. Bons seguimentos.


----------



## FlavioAreias (21 Set 2014 às 20:25)

Ola a todos
O meu nome é Flavio Areias, sou de Abrantes tenho 30 anos.
Sou leigo em relaçao a Meteorologia, no entanto tenho muito interesse em fenomenos meteorologicos.
Adoro Chuva, trovoada e vento..  detesto sol!

Espero aqui encontrar amigos, e aprender muito com a malta.

Abraço


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2014 às 00:30)

boa noite a todos.
Sou uma moçoila que gosta de seguir eventos meteorológicos. Não percebo muito do assunto mas tenho curiosidade.
Tenho em casa uma estação meteo pobrezinha, da decathlon que me dá a temperatura ext. e int., a tendência do tempo, a pressão atmosférica e as horas. Um dia hei-de ter uma com pluviómetro e anenómetro , mas para já é o que há.

Vivo em Vila do Conde e tenho feito o seguimento fotográfico desta semana tão estranha, vou publicar as fotos no devido tópico.

Já sigo o forum como visitante há coisa de um ano e finalmente registei-me (com ajuda porque não estava fácil!). Espero aprender muito com o pessoal daqui.

Obrigada.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 01:08)

cookie disse:


> boa noite a todos.
> Sou uma moçoila que gosta de seguir eventos meteorológicos. Não percebo muito do assunto mas tenho curiosidade.
> Tenho em casa uma estação meteo pobrezinha, da decathlon que me dá a temperatura ext. e int., a tendência do tempo, a pressão atmosférica e as horas. Um dia hei-de ter uma com pluviómetro e anenómetro , mas para já é o que há.
> 
> ...



Muito bem-vinda! 

E já agora dou as boas-vindas a todos os novos membros, nada como um bom evento meteo para termos mais membros a aderir à nossa casa da meteorologia!


----------



## j0TTa_bE (23 Set 2014 às 00:50)

Saudações diluvianas!
Chamo-me José Braga, sou de Gaia e tenho 44 primaveras repletas de afeto e curiosidade extrema por meteorologia e fenômenos afins. Desde tempos imemoriais que o estudo e análise do tempo me fascinam. Há muito que faço o seguimento deste fantástico fórum, embora na sombra. No passado dia 16 lá decidi dela sair e registar-me no dito cujo.
Adoro uma boa chuvada, se possível acompanhada duma bela trovoada e vento, muito mesmo!
Como o saber não ocupa lugar, além das minhas possíveis e esperadas contribuições, espero também aprender com a malta.
1 abraço a todos e muitos parabéns pelo trabalho aqui desenvolvido!
Fiquem bem!
JB


----------



## FMike (24 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Cumprimentos aos membros do Forum
Apesar de já registado há algum tempo, cá vai a minha apresentação.
Chamo-me Fernando Micaelo, conhecido por FMike, e tenho 45 anos. Sou de Castelo Branco, e desde os tempos de estudante de Geografia, mantive o interesse e seguimento de tudo o que é relacionado com a Meteorologia.
Como bom albicastrense, são os fenómenos mais adversos que me mobilizam para aqui vir espreitar... chuva, neve e trovoada! :-)

Mantenham as boas informações e formações que nos proporcionam. Abraço


----------



## Vidal (4 Dez 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Chamo-me Ricardo, sou de Lagos e costumo estar mais atento ao Seguimento Sul. Não tenho instrumentos meteorológicos, por isso, resta-me comentar o que vejo ou colocar de vez em quando alguma foto que possa ter interesse. Também já estava registado há algum tempo, mas só hoje me vim apresentar. 

Cumprimentos a toda a comunidade!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2014 às 09:57)

Vidal disse:


> Bom dia,
> Chamo-me Ricardo, sou de Lagos e costumo estar mais atento ao Seguimento Sul. Não tenho instrumentos meteorológicos, por isso, resta-me comentar o que vejo ou colocar de vez em quando alguma foto que possa ter interesse. Também já estava registado há algum tempo, mas só hoje me vim apresentar.
> 
> Cumprimentos a toda a comunidade!



Olá bem vindo e espero que que participe bastante neste Forum de agora em diante, e vem preencher uma lacuna que existia neste Forum, que era não haver ninguém dessa zona a reportar.

Já agora que praia é essa de Lagos? Praia do Camilo ?
Estive bastante em Lagos o Verão passado mas frequentei outros tipos de praias ....


----------



## Vidal (4 Dez 2014 às 10:08)

Por acaso apercebi-me que recentemente apareceu a "Magia" a dar umas informações de Lagos.
Sim é a praia do Camilo, agora com escadaria de madeira. Antes eram cerca de 200 degraus em cimentos, agora são mais uns quantos em madeira!
Outro dos meu interesses é a fotografia, por isso, se conseguir vou juntar imagens aos comentários!


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

olá a todos chamo-me Marco, esta paixão pela meteorologia já vem de longe, gosto sobretudo dos eventos invernosos , integro um projecto aqui em Celorico da Beira que é a MeteoCeloricodabeira, com planos para instalação de uma estação meteo e webcam para futura visualização em página web.Actualmente já fazemos as previsões para este concelho da Beira alta na nossa página do facebook, por aqui aprende-se muito, e sobretudo estamos sempre a acompanhar os eventos, a verdade é que apareço quase sempre mais no inverno/Outono mas sempre que possível vou tentar participar o mais possível, bom acompanhamento a todos ;-)


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2014 às 21:18)

Be


Meteolouco disse:


> olá a todos chamo-me Marco, esta paixão pela meteorologia já vem de longe, gosto sobretudo dos eventos invernosos , integro um projecto aqui em Celorico da Beira que é a MeteoCeloricodabeira, com planos para instalação de uma estação meteo e webcam para futura visualização em página web.Actualmente já fazemos as previsões para este concelho da Beira alta na nossa página do facebook, por aqui aprende-se muito, e sobretudo estamos sempre a acompanhar os eventos, a verdade é que apareço quase sempre mais no inverno/Outono mas sempre que possível vou tentar participar o mais possível, bom acompanhamento a todos ;-)



Bem-vindo *MeteoLouco*!
Adoro essa zona de Celorico da beira até Fornos de Algodres.
Bem-vindos a todos os outros que se registaram nos ultimos tempos!
O pessoal do fórum aguarda as vossas participações!


----------



## DianaSF (10 Jul 2015 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

O meu nome é Diana e o meu propósito aqui é pedir a vossa ajuda.
Então, estou neste momento a terminar o meu mestrado e o meu problema é que um dos revisores queixou-se do facto de eu não ter dados meteorológicos da minha área de estudo em concreto, nomeadamente a Portela do Homem no Gerês. Apesar de ter encontrado no SNIRH dados relativos à precipitação na estação da Portela do Homem, estes contêm um gap exactamente nos anos que mais me interessam (1999-2014). Também necessito da temperatura, mas o ponto mais próximo para o qual há dados é Ponte de Barca, contudo, igualmente com imensos gaps que impossibilitam o seu uso. 
Algum dos membros tem conhecimento da existência destes dados? Ou, quiçá, tê-los e que me possa disponibilizar? Na pior das hipóteses para mim, será usar dados de Braga ou Ourense já em Espanha.

Desde já agradeço e fico a aguardar resposta.

Cumprimentos,
Diana


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2015 às 11:37)

DianaSF disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O meu nome é Diana e o meu propósito aqui é pedir a vossa ajuda.
> Então, estou neste momento a terminar o meu mestrado e o meu problema é que um dos revisores queixou-se do facto de eu não ter dados meteorológicos da minha área de estudo em concreto, nomeadamente a Portela do Homem no Gerês. Apesar de ter encontrado no SNIRH dados relativos à precipitação na estação da Portela do Homem, estes contêm um gap exactamente nos anos que mais me interessam (1999-2014). Também necessito da temperatura, mas o ponto mais próximo para o qual há dados é Ponte de Barca, contudo, igualmente com imensos gaps que impossibilitam o seu uso.
> ...


Bom dia Diana,

Desculpa o delay na resposta.
Infelizmente desde o ano de 2000-2001 que o SNIRH abandonou centenas de estações meteorológicas/Odometros, que estavam espalhadas pelo país.
Por isso, desde essa altura, que deixaram de haver registos. A mais próxima será talvez Portelinha que esteve em funcionamento até 2010.
Ou Cabril e Lamas de Mouro (do IPMA) que continuam em funcionamento.
Mas de qualquer forma, nenhuma dessas estações chega nem de perto à média anual da Portela do Homem. 
Nem essas, nem as que indicaste.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (23 Ago 2015 às 16:19)

Olá a todos, já me registei à algum tempo, à mais tempo ainda que acompanho o fórum se bem que nunca tive assim uma paixão grande pela meteorologia.. Sou um curioso e apenas comecei a acompanhar mais o estado do tempo desde que me meti na agricultura, mais concretamente com estufas, e desde aí que acompanho vários sites de meteorologia para estar prevenido sobre possíveis tempestades que possam provocar estragos, desde aí que tenho tido curiosidade em acompanhar mais os eventos meteorológicos e de perceber mais alguma coisa sobre isto!

Sou da zona de Cantanhede, mais propriamente Febres, onde existe até uma estação que se encontra online (não sei de quem), mas que a mim tem sido curioso acompanhar os dados dela. Tenho na estufa também vários sensores, se bem que são mais os interiores, exteriores só tenho anemómetro e um detector de chuva sem medição de quantidades. Curioso que em relação ao vento o meu sensor detecta velocidades superiores ao tal de Febres, a estufa encontra-se a 2Km do que está online. Ainda não consigo ter os registos no computador porque falta ligar a internet na estufa para ter esses valores online, mas em breve vão estar!


Já agora, uma pequena questão que me tem despertado a curiosidade, é impressão minha ou este ano tem sido um ano algo ventoso? Nada de grandes temporais nem nada disso, mas parece-me (de quem não acompanhava estes eventos) que este ano tem sido um ano com vários dias com ventos nos 40/50km/h, ou isto é normal e eu antes é que não reparava?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> Já agora, uma pequena questão que me tem despertado a curiosidade, é impressão minha ou este ano tem sido um ano algo ventoso? Nada de grandes temporais nem nada disso, mas parece-me (de quem não acompanhava estes eventos) que este ano tem sido um ano com vários dias com ventos nos 40/50km/h, ou isto é normal e eu antes é que não reparava?



Provavelmente só reparaste este ano porque estas mais atento. O tempo em Portugal é muito ventoso essencialmente a região do litoral no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> Olá a todos, já me registei à algum tempo, à mais tempo ainda que acompanho o fórum se bem que nunca tive assim uma paixão grande pela meteorologia.. Sou um curioso e apenas comecei a acompanhar mais o estado do tempo desde que me meti na agricultura, mais concretamente com estufas, e desde aí que acompanho vários sites de meteorologia para estar prevenido sobre possíveis tempestades que possam provocar estragos, desde aí que tenho tido curiosidade em acompanhar mais os eventos meteorológicos e de perceber mais alguma coisa sobre isto!
> 
> Sou da zona de Cantanhede, mais propriamente Febres, onde existe até uma estação que se encontra online (não sei de quem), mas que a mim tem sido curioso acompanhar os dados dela. Tenho na estufa também vários sensores, se bem que são mais os interiores, exteriores só tenho anemómetro e um detector de chuva sem medição de quantidades. Curioso que em relação ao vento o meu sensor detecta velocidades superiores ao tal de Febres, a estufa encontra-se a 2Km do que está online. Ainda não consigo ter os registos no computador porque falta ligar a internet na estufa para ter esses valores online, mas em breve vão estar!
> 
> ...



Sim,  este verão tem havido muito mais nortada comparativamente a anos anteriores,mas de longe.

PS: falo com conhecimento de causa dado que resido na zona mais ventosa do país.


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2015 às 16:20)

Olá a todos!

Apenas me registei aqui hoje mas já há uns 7 anos que sigo fóruns de meteorologia, incluindo este, embora nunca me tenha registado. quem costume frequentar outros fóruns com certeza me reconhecerá de outras andanças.
Sou do Peso da Régua, embora viva nos últimos anos em Godim que é praticamente dentro da Régua para quem conhece, a 1/2km.

O meu interesse por meteorologia já tem como disse alguns anos, e veio mais devido às cheias que todos os anos praticamente aqui existem, já que antes de viver em Godim, vivia exatamente na zona ribeirinha à beira rio e era afetado pelas mesmas quando o rio chegava à avenida. Muitas noites passei em claro quando era mais novo.
Sempre fui "fascinado" pelas cheias já que de certeza que aqui será o local onde um rio subirá mais numa cheia, porque para chegar à tal avenida tem que subir uns 12/14 metros.
Como tal, as cheias fazem com que o meu interesse de meteolouco esteja mais ligado ao inverno com as chuvas e temporais que normalmente ocorrem, mas não só já que sigo, claro, durante  todo o ano 

Espero daqui em diante participar mais no vosso fórum! Cumprimentos


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2015 às 16:30)

huguh disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> 
> Espero daqui em diante participar mais no vosso fórum! Cumprimentos



Bem-vindo @huguh


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2015 às 17:35)

huguh disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Apenas me registei aqui hoje mas já há uns 7 anos que sigo fóruns de meteorologia, incluindo este, embora nunca me tenha registado. quem costume frequentar outros fóruns com certeza me reconhecerá de outras andanças.
> Sou do Peso da Régua, embora viva nos últimos anos em Godim que é praticamente dentro da Régua para quem conhece, a 1/2km.
> ...


Bem vindo!!


----------



## Rui Alex (8 Out 2015 às 12:00)

Olá a todos, inscrevi-me ontem (ao perceber que isto está pejado de gente que, como eu, talvez preferissem chamar bom tempo ao mau-tempo!).

Sou licenciado em ensino da biologia e geologia e os meus conhecimentos de meteorologia são básicos, são o que aprendi ao tirar licença de piloto privado.

Tenho uma velhinha estação meteorológica (*EDIT* WM-918) instalada na varanda (voltada para sudoeste e sem construções a bloquear o céu ou o vento de SW) - inútil para qualquer medição rigorosa mas perfeita para "sentir" as tempestades de inverno que geralmente chegam vindas dessa direção. Nessas alturas gosto de ligá-la ao meu portátil para ir vendo as condições mudarem.

Espero ir aprendendo coisas novas aqui!


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2015 às 13:45)

Rui Alex disse:


> Olá a todos, inscrevi-me ontem (ao perceber que isto está pejado de gente que, como eu, talvez preferissem chamar bom tempo ao mau-tempo!).
> 
> Sou licenciado em ensino da biologia e geologia e os meus conhecimentos de meteorologia são básicos, são o que aprendi ao tirar licença de piloto privado.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo!


----------



## Rui Alex (8 Out 2015 às 17:02)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo!



Obrigado!


----------



## Dax (23 Fev 2016 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Desde acerca de um ano atrás que sou um diário visitante (no inverno, confesso) deste fantástico fórum.

Muito se aprende por estas bandas!

O meu nome é Rui, tenho 38 e... adoro "mau" tempo!

Abraço a todos!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2016 às 13:49)

Dax disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Desde acerca de um ano atrás que sou um diário visitante (no inverno, confesso) deste fantástico fórum.
> 
> ...


Bem vindo!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Fev 2016 às 15:19)

Bem vindo!


----------



## MeteoFan™ (28 Fev 2016 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Chamo-me Hugo, vivo na Arrentela, no Seixal e gosto imenso de Metereologia e dos fenómenos Meteorológicos e por Climatologia, embora não tenha conhecimentos científicos e teóricos na matéria.

Não entendo muito, embora tenha tido umas bases(básicas mesmo) em Geografia, no 10° Ano e já lá vão uns bons anos.

Mas era o básico dos básicos.

Sou apenas um "simpatizante da causa".

Interesso-me em particular por neve em regiões montanhosas.Gosto do Frio.Pelo que para mim, esta altura do ano, é um mimo; em fotos, imagens TV, etc : )

Um bem-haja a todos.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Chamo-me Hugo, vivo na Arrentela, no Seixal e gosto imenso de Metereologia e dos fenómenos Meteorológicos, embora não tenha conhecimentos científicos e teóricos na matéria.
> 
> ...


Bem vindo!!! 
Se vieres muitas vezes ao fórum, vais aprender muita coisa. Foi assim comigo... 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## james (28 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Chamo-me Hugo, vivo na Arrentela, no Seixal e gosto imenso de Metereologia e dos fenómenos Meteorológicos, embora não tenha conhecimentos científicos e teóricos na matéria.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo!


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Bem-vindos! A esta casa da meteorologia!


----------



## MeteoFan™ (28 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

Obrigado 

Assim espero, aprender algo mais.Afinal estamos sempre a aprender.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2016 às 23:55)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Chamo-me Hugo, vivo na Arrentela, no Seixal e gosto imenso de Metereologia e dos fenómenos Meteorológicos, embora não tenha conhecimentos científicos e teóricos na matéria.
> 
> ...


Bem vindo  Eu também me registei a pouco tempo, e já aprendi muita coisa! Andar só no terreno é bom mas saber ler previsões correctamente, analisar meteogramas, entre muitas  outras coisas mais ajuda muito!


----------



## MeteoFan™ (28 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

Sem dúvida.

Eu cinjo-me por ver aplicações da temática no Android, e a apreciar a paisagem ao longo do ano, principalmente nesta altura, a minha preferida por causa da Neve e do Frio


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Chamo-me Hugo, vivo na Arrentela, no Seixal e gosto imenso de Metereologia e dos fenómenos Meteorológicos e por Climatologia, embora não tenha conhecimentos científicos e teóricos na matéria.
> 
> ...


Bem vindo!!


----------



## MeteoFan™ (29 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

Obrigado


----------



## criz0r (29 Fev 2016 às 00:35)

Bem vindos ao nosso Fórum, não se inibam de perguntar o que quer que seja se tiverem dúvidas, eu próprio já ando nesta casa há uns anos e continuo a aprender com todos os colegas.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (29 Fev 2016 às 03:08)

Obrigado crizOr


----------



## jonas (29 Fev 2016 às 07:50)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Sem dúvida.
> 
> Eu cinjo-me por ver aplicações da temática no Android, e a apreciar a paisagem ao longo do ano, principalmente nesta altura, a minha preferida por causa da Neve e do Frio


Bem vindo, esquecendo o inverno no verao tambem existem coisas interssantes
Entradas muito quentes...


----------



## MeteoFan™ (29 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

Obrigado.

Sem dúvida, embora o Inverno me fascine mais, o verão tem fenómenos muito interessantes.


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 23:38)

Bem vindos aos novos companheiros aqui da casa MeteoPT!
Acreditem, aqui há uma camaradagem impecável! E eu que já tive o privilégio de privar com alguns dos membros reafirmo-o, por trás de meros nicks existem pessoas com grande valor humano e cientifico!


----------



## AMFF (1 Mar 2016 às 10:20)

Bom dia a todos.

Finalmente tirei uns minutos para me inscrever e juntar à "família", e dentro do possível ir contribuindo com algo mais que não seja só ler o fórum.

Saudações a todos,


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

Boas malta, sejam bem vindos aqui ao forum, e por favor não se acanhem, participem!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mar 2016 às 18:12)

AMFF disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Finalmente tirei uns minutos para me inscrever e juntar à "família", e dentro do possível ir contribuindo com algo mais que não seja só ler o fórum.
> 
> Saudações a todos,



Bem-vindo!


----------



## MeteoFan™ (1 Mar 2016 às 20:24)




----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2016 às 22:00)

Boas! Acho que nunca me cheguei a apresentar ao pessoal aqui do fórum, apesar de já me ter registado há quase 9 meses e de ser um membro ativo, mas enfim...
Sou o Tiago, tenho 17 anos (talvez seja o membro mais novo deste fórum ) e moro em Carnaxide, Oeiras. Sou estudante e estou no curso de Ciências e Tecnologias na ES Camilo Castelo Branco. 
Gosto imenso de fotografia e sempre fui um fascinado por meteorologia e principalmente por relâmpagos. 
Sou uma espécie de escuteiro não oficial. Costumo fazer escalada, rappel e caminhadas nas zonas de Sintra e serra da Arrábida. Acho que não há nada melhor do que estarmos em contacto com a natureza durante horas. 
E pronto é só isto. Penso que vou continuar a ser um membro ativo durante uns bons anos.


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 16:20)

Olá a todos os membros do Meteopt. Após alguns anos a ziguezaguear por aqui (seguimentos, previsões, conversas diversas...), acabei de comprar uma PWS (a mais simples, uma Netatmo) e decidi que era tempo de me registar no fórum.

Sou professora universitária (ramo: história e arqueologia), mas gosto dos assuntos da meteorologia, em especial o historial dos fenómenos mais extremos.

Ainda vai demorar um pouco para colocar qualquer informação (i.e. dados meteo locais) na minha assinatura, mas lá chegarei.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2016 às 16:35)

Tempestas disse:


> Olá a todos os membros do Meteopt. Após alguns anos a ziguezaguear por aqui (seguimentos, previsões, conversas diversas...), acabei de comprar uma PWS (a mais simples, uma Netatmo) e decidi que era tempo de me registar no fórum.
> 
> Sou professora universitária (ramo: história e arqueologia), mas gosto dos assuntos da meteorologia, em especial o historial dos fenómenos mais extremos.
> 
> Ainda vai demorar um pouco para colocar qualquer informação (i.e. dados meteo locais) na minha assinatura, mas lá chegarei.



Bem-vinda a este grupo


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 16:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bem-vinda a este grupo



Olá Dias Miguel — de todas as vezes que postas qq coisa no Seguimento Sul fico sem vontade de visitar Portalegre. Em especial no verão. Caloraça!


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 17:03)

Tempestas disse:


> Olá a todos os membros do Meteopt. Após alguns anos a ziguezaguear por aqui (seguimentos, previsões, conversas diversas...), acabei de comprar uma PWS (a mais simples, uma Netatmo) e decidi que era tempo de me registar no fórum.
> 
> Sou professora universitária (ramo: história e arqueologia), mas gosto dos assuntos da meteorologia, em especial o historial dos fenómenos mais extremos.
> 
> Ainda vai demorar um pouco para colocar qualquer informação (i.e. dados meteo locais) na minha assinatura, mas lá chegarei.


Muito bem vinda!


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2016 às 19:21)

Tempestas disse:


> Olá Dias Miguel — de todas as vezes que postas qq coisa no Seguimento Sul fico sem vontade de visitar Portalegre. Em especial no verão. Caloraça!


Olá bem-vinda. Em relação ao calor aqui pela zona de  Portalegre realmente é quente no verão, mas há sítios bem mais quentes. Hoje por exemplo ás 7 da manhã estava nevoeiro e 13ºc. Esta zona é muito linda nomeadamente a serra de São Mamede!, se tiveres oportunidade não deixes de visitar.


----------



## james (27 Jul 2016 às 19:47)

Tempestas disse:


> Olá a todos os membros do Meteopt. Após alguns anos a ziguezaguear por aqui (seguimentos, previsões, conversas diversas...), acabei de comprar uma PWS (a mais simples, uma Netatmo) e decidi que era tempo de me registar no fórum.
> 
> Sou professora universitária (ramo: história e arqueologia), mas gosto dos assuntos da meteorologia, em especial o historial dos fenómenos mais extremos.
> 
> Ainda vai demorar um pouco para colocar qualquer informação (i.e. dados meteo locais) na minha assinatura, mas lá chegarei.




Bem vinda!


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 20:45)

Obrigada a todos pelas boas vindas. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Olá bem-vinda. Em relação ao calor aqui pela zona de  Portalegre realmente é quente no verão, mas há sítios bem mais quentes. Hoje por exemplo ás 7 da manhã estava nevoeiro e 13ºc. Esta zona é muito linda nomeadamente a serra de São Mamede!, se tiveres oportunidade não deixes de visitar.



É um facto que conheço mal a área de São Mamede. Ando mais por Mértola ou então lá mais para norte, por Monsaraz. Tenho que ver ser preencho essa lacuna — mas não no Verão (quando tenho é vontade de ir aos Picos da Europa).


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2016 às 11:35)

a primeira vez que fui a Monsaraz em turismo de caminho para outro local estavam só 44ºC marcados no carro... no verão de 2004. 
Tudo por causa do jogo do Alquerque.


----------



## Tempestas (28 Jul 2016 às 14:56)

Agreste disse:


> a primeira vez que fui a Monsaraz em turismo de caminho para outro local estavam só 44ºC marcados no carro... no verão de 2004.
> Tudo por causa do jogo do Alquerque.



Oy! Esse ano foi terrível. Lembro-me que em Loulé "chuvia" cinza dos incêndios locais e que a água do mar parecia sopa (i.e. morna). Safei-me razoavelmente porque estava em escavações junto ao Cabo de São Vicente — muito abençoada neblina matinal (que muitas vezes durava até perto das 11:30).

Monsaraz é particularmente agradável em Abril/Maio. Varias vezes tirei por lá férias e recomendo. Mais tarde que isso já começa a esquentar.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 16:26)

olá  eu sou novo por aqui embora não tenha estação meteorológica, sei interpretar modelos e adoro a meteorologia acabei hoje de abrir conta. 
Um grande abraço para todos vocês.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Desculpem ter posto a milha apresentação no seguimento meteorológico até duas semanas, mês de Outubro é que ainda sou novo por aqui e não sei como isto funciona.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2016 às 20:06)

António josé Sales disse:


> olá  eu sou novo por aqui embora não tenha estação meteorológica, sei interpretar modelos e adoro a meteorologia acabei hoje de abrir conta.
> Um grande abraço para todos vocês.


Bem vindo, António! Fizeste bem em inscreveres-te, não te vais arrepender.


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Muito bem vindo!


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 20:20)

Obrigado Tiagolco é uma coisa que já ando para fazer há um tempo e agora que já cá estou quero aproveitar ao máximo o que este fórum tem para oferecer e aprender mais sobre a meteorologia uma ciência que adoro.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 20:21)

Muito obrigado Jonas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2016 às 20:51)

Bem-vindo @António josé Sales


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 21:02)

obrigado a todos


----------



## WMeteo (18 Nov 2016 às 21:00)

Boa noite,

Após alguns anos a acompanhar este fórum, no qual tomei conhecimento de diversas situações relacionadas com a meteorologia e a climatologia, decidi inscrever-me. Espero continuar a aprender, e sempre que possível, dar o meu contributo.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2016 às 21:28)

Muito bem vindo, se és entusiasta pela meteorologia não te vais arrepender de te teres inscrito pelo contrário vais adorar este fórum, espero ajudar-te no que precisares.


----------



## srr (18 Nov 2016 às 21:37)

Bem Vindo! MeteoW


----------



## WMeteo (19 Nov 2016 às 17:24)

António josé Sales disse:


> Muito bem vindo, se és entusiasta pela meteorologia não te vais arrepender de te teres inscrito pelo contrário vais adorar este fórum, espero ajudar-te no que precisares.





srr disse:


> Bem Vindo! MeteoW



Obrigado.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Boas!
E a brincar a brincar, já passaram 10 anos desde a minha inscrição neste magnífico fórum (19DEZ2006)! 10 anos em que se devem contar pelos dedos de uma mão os dias em que não vim fazer uma visita, ler as várias mensagens, espreitar os comentários dos mais entendidos! 10 anos... uma década! 3653 dias!
Não sou muito assíduo a publicar mensagens, mas sempre que há algo mais interessante para partilhar, lá o faço.
E agora, o que desejar?
Que venham os próximos 10 anos, de preferência com muita animação meteorológica!
Longa vida ao Fórum e parabéns aos administradores que mantêm esta casa a funcionar!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Bem, apesar de já estar inscrito à mais de 1 ano, nunca me cheguei a apresentar Vou aproveitar e falar algumas coisas sobre mim. 
Sou o Jorge, tenho 16 anos (talvez o membro mais novo do fórum), como já praticamente todos sabem, vivo em Arronches, Portalegre. Sou fascinado pela meteorologia, antes de me inscrever no fórum já era um grande visitante e já à bastante tempo, entretanto chegou o dia em que tinha mesmo de me inscrever e não me arrependo. Tenho aprendido bastante e sou um membro bastante assíduo, é rara a vez que não público nada até por muito monotono que seja o tempo e espero continuar a se-lo durante muitos anos.
Obrigado!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Bem eu também já estou registado no fórum á 2 anos e meio e nunca me apresentei.
Sou o David, tenho 22 anos e resido no Reguengo,que fica a uns 8 kms de Portalegre.
Os meus conhecimentos desta área são básicos, foram adquiridos no secundário mas tento sempre a aprender mais quer em pesquisas quer aqui no fórum. 
Comecei a gostar da meteorologia em 2010, depois de um inverno bastante chuvoso e desde então tenho esta paixão.
No geral gosto de todos os fenómenos meteorológicos quer sol ou chuva, o que não gosto mesmo é do calor.
Considero-me um membro assíduo, embora participe mais quando chove, mas leio o fórum todos os dias.
Espero continuar a dar o meu contributo a esta casa.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2017 às 19:45)

joralentejano  parabéns não é muito comum pessoas tão jovens se interessarem por meteorologia mas acho que cada vez há mais pessoas com interesse nesta área e é bom começarmos desde novos eu também ganhei o gosto  por volta dessa idade tendo em conta que tenho 19 sou fã de meteorologia há relativamente pouco tempo aliás inscrevi-me no fórum recentemente e não me arrependo nada adoro este espaço, participo praticamente todos os dias especialmente quando  o tempo está instável que é quando gosto mais de participar.
A todos os membros quero agradecer o contributo que me tem dado para a minha cultura meteorológica!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

António josé Sales disse:


> joralentejano  parabéns não é muito comum pessoas tão jovens se interessarem por meteorologia mas acho que cada vez há mais pessoas com interesse nesta área e é bom começarmos desde novos eu também ganhei o gosto  por volta dessa idade tendo em conta que tenho 19 sou fã de meteorologia há relativamente pouco tempo aliás inscrevi-me no fórum recentemente e não me arrependo nada adoro este espaço, participo praticamente todos os dias especialmente quando  o tempo está instável que é quando gosto mais de participar.
> A todos os membros quero agradecer o contributo que me tem dado para a minha cultura meteorológica!!!!!!!!!


Exatamente, são poucas as pessoas desta idade que gostam de meteorologia mas pronto, para alguns até é chato mas para mim é o contrário.  Comecei a gostar até mesmo antes dos 10 anos (pode parecer estranho mas é verdade), entretanto ao longo do tempo fui-me interessando cada vez mais e encontrei este fórum, onde, como já disse tenho aprendido bastante, tal como o @Davidmpb não sei tão aprofundado como alguns, apenas o básico que aprendi em geografia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Malta tão jovem! Que bom. É engraçado porque uma pessoa lê as contribuições dos membros do fórum e cria uma imagem. Nas minhas 'imagens' não constavam teens.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2017 às 20:12)

joralentejano eu também não sou especialista mas gosto de aprender e graças ao fórum tenho aprendido muito  o que é importante é participarmos mesmo não sabendo muito, o que eu não gosto é da pasmaceira  (tempo anti ciclónico) ainda para mais fora de época mas faz parte, a minha estação preferida é a primavera porque normalmente tem um pouco de tudo chuva temperaturas agradáveis e é uma estação bastante instável.
 O que me preocupa muito é o clima estar muitíssimo alterado e isso nota-se de ano para ano por isso mesmo devia-se apoiar as pessoas interessadas nesta área.


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2017 às 20:13)

Podem achar estranho, mas eu so tenho 12 anos.
Comecei a admirar a meteorologia a partir dos 9 anos.
E depois cheguei a conclusao que me devia inscrever para poder aprender cada vez mais. 
Tambem sou amante do inverno e do frio, nao desta pasmaceira.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 20:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> joralentejano eu também não sou especialista mas gosto de aprender e graças ao fórum tenho aprendido muito  o que é importante é participarmos mesmo não sabendo muito, o que eu não gosto é da pasmaceira  (tempo anti ciclónico) ainda para mais fora de época mas faz parte, a minha estação preferida é a primavera porque normalmente tem um pouco de tudo chuva temperaturas agradáveis e é uma estação bastante instável.
> O que me preocupa muito é o clima estar muitíssimo alterado e isso nota-se de ano para ano por isso mesmo devia-se apoiar as pessoas interessadas nesta área.


Off-Topic:
Infelizmente, é verdade, já não sou do tempo em que os invernos eram muito chuvosos e raramente aparecia um seco, mas entretanto ainda presenciei alguns muito rigorosos, agora de ano para ano vão sendo mais raros portanto não haja dúvidas que está tudo mudado, aquilo que ouvimos das pessoas mais velhas e o que vemos agora é completamente diferente. Não haja dúvidas disso. 


jonas disse:


> Podem achar estranho, mas eu so tenho 12 anos.
> Comecei a admirar a meteorologia a partir dos 9 anos.
> E depois cheguei a conclusao que me devia inscrever para poder aprender cada vez mais.


Já não sou o membro mais novo então!


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

jonas disse:


> Podem achar estranho, mas eu so tenho 12 anos.
> Comecei a admirar a meteorologia a partir dos 9 anos.





joralentejano disse:


> Sou o Jorge, tenho 16 anos (talvez o membro mais novo do fórum),





António josé Sales disse:


> eu também ganhei o gosto por volta dessa idade tendo em conta que tenho 19 sou fã de meteorologia



Competição feroz


----------



## james (5 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Eu tenho 40 anos e sou doido por meteorologia desde que me conheço. Lembro - me de ter 7 ou 8 anos e de já ser doido por meteorologia. Nessa altura já esperava impaciente pelo boletim meteorológico da noite. 
Cresci a habituar - me que me chamassem de maluco pois adorava trovoadas, grandes temporais, frio, neve desde muito pequeno, tudo o que quase ninguém gostava. 
Tenho assim um longo historial de 30 e tal anos de meteolouco. 

Adoro falar sobre meteorologia seja com pessoas de 70 seja com pessoas de 12 anos. 

Resido na região de Viana do Castelo e tenho também casa na região de Guimarães, que é o meu segundo seguimento. 

Sou minhoto de gema mas tenho um carinho especial por outra região na qual passo férias há 30 anos, o Algarve.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2017 às 20:25)

Ainda vou descobrir que há cá algum membro que frequenta o primeiro ciclo! Damn, I'm feeling old!


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ainda vou descobrir que há cá algum membro que frequenta o primeiro ciclo! Damn, I'm feeling old!


I am feeling too young.
Comecei a frequentar o forum no verao do primeiro para o segundo ciclo
Estava quase la...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

jonas disse:


> Podem achar estranho, mas eu so tenho 12 anos.
> Comecei a admirar a meteorologia a partir dos 9 anos.
> E depois cheguei a conclusao que me devia inscrever para poder aprender cada vez mais.
> Tambem sou amante do inverno e do frio, nao desta pasmaceira.


Juro que nunca pensei que tivesses 12 anos! 
Já agora, eu tenho 17. Competição renhida.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

jonas  12 anos por esta não esperava era preciso era haver mais como tu tão jovens e apaixonados pela meteorologia parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2017 às 20:37)

joralentejano afinal perdeste a competição fica para a próxima, ao menos ficaste em segundo lugar.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2017 às 20:47)

É muito raro encontrar pessoas que gostem de meteorologia com menos de 20 anos. É fantástico saber que há mais pessoas da minha idade que conseguem perceber-me. 
Top 4 do fórum:
@jonas *12 anos* 
@joralentejano *16 anos*
@Tiagolco *17 anos*
@António josé Sales *19 anos*
Merecemos prémios!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 20:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito raro encontrar pessoas que gostem de meteorologia com menos de 20 anos. É fantástico saber que há mais pessoas da minha idade que conseguem perceber-me.
> Top 4 do fórum:
> @jonas *12 anos*
> @joralentejano *16 anos*
> ...


Nem tinha sequer noção que havia assim tanta gente no fórum com a minha idade. Fantástico!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

jonas disse:


> I am feeling too young.
> Comecei a frequentar o forum no verao do primeiro para o segundo ciclo
> Estava quase la...



Jesus! Stop it!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2017 às 20:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem tinha sequer noção que havia assim tanta gente no fórum com a minha idade. Fantástico!


Sinceramente nunca pensei que fosses tão novo, que tem vê escrever no forum( pelo menos falo por mim) pensa que deves ter uns 30 anos... acho bastante bom esta rapaziada nova onde eu me incluo gostar tanto desta área.
Gosto bastante do que escreves( também escrevemos no mesmo tópico) , sem desprezar os outros claro, o contributo de todos é importante


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sinceramente nunca pensei que fosses tão novo, que tem vê escrever no forum( pelo menos falo por mim) pensa que deves ter uns 30 anos... acho bastante bom esta rapaziada nova onde eu me incluo gostar tanto desta área.
> Gosto bastante do que escreves( já que escrevemos no mesmo tópico) e, sem desprezar os outros claro, o contributo de todos é importante


Muito obrigado!  Nesta altura de tempo monótono grande parte dos posts no tópico do sul, sou só eu e acho que se torna chato Infelizmente, já houve mais membros do Alentejo e Algarve e os poucos que ainda vão escrevendo alguma coisa também não têm grande vontade porque o tempo não ajuda visto já ser sempre a mesma coisa.


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> jonas  12 anos por esta não esperava era preciso era haver mais como tu tão jovens e apaixonados pela meteorologia parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!


Muito obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2017 às 21:39)

Bem, já agora chamo-me Luis e tenho 41 anos. Moro no concelho da Batalha e sempre me interessei pelas geociências. Em relação à metereologia tenho conhecimentos muito básicos, mas vou aprendendo com todos vós. Já agora como hoby cultivo frutos e vegetais exóticos, de regime temperado e sub-tropical com elevado valor nutricional. Os chamados super-frutos e super-vegetais. Vou tirando partido do aquecimento global de forma positiva... LOL


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2017 às 22:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, já agora chamo-me Luis e tenho 41 anos. Moro no concelho da Batalha e sempre me interessei pelas geociências. Em relação à metereologia tenho conhecimentos muito básicos, mas vou aprendendo com todos vós. Já agora como hoby cultivo frutos e vegetais exóticos, de regime temperado e sub-tropical com elevado valor nutricional. Os chamados super-frutos e super-vegetais. Vou tirando partido do aquecimento global de forma positiva... LOL



Aleluia, alguém com uma idade 'decente'!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Já agora, eu tenho 37 (e meio), adoro o chamado mau tempo, percebo muito pouco da ciência meteorológica mas tenho aprendido umas coisinhas. A minha paixão é a neve e desde pequena que (não, não havia Internet quando eu era miúda) me fascina. De tal modo que, quando era miúda, no Inverno, ligava dia sim dia não para o agora IPMA a perguntar se se previa neve para as minhas bandas. Agora, crescida, imagino o que aquela malta se devia rir à minha custa!


----------



## jotasetubal (5 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aleluia, alguém com uma idade 'decente'!



Digo o mesmo! Com os meus 38, já estava a sentir-me... sozinho.... hehehe
Agora a sério, parabéns a todos os jovens membros deste fórum.
Que não percam o vosso entusiasmo pela meteorologia, vocês são o futuro. Contamos convosco!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Boas!
> E a brincar a brincar, já passaram 10 anos desde a minha inscrição neste magnífico fórum (19DEZ2006)! 10 anos em que se devem contar pelos dedos de uma mão os dias em que não vim fazer uma visita, ler as várias mensagens, espreitar os comentários dos mais entendidos! 10 anos... uma década! 3653 dias!
> Não sou muito assíduo a publicar mensagens, mas sempre que há algo mais interessante para partilhar, lá o faço.
> E agora, o que desejar?
> ...



Parabéns pelos teus 10 anos de "casa"! 
Eu também já vou com 9 anos 3 meses!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

jonas disse:


> I am feeling too young.
> Comecei a frequentar o forum no verao do primeiro para o segundo ciclo
> Estava quase la...



Tens 12 anos!?  És então um jovem com muita margem de progressão, como se diz em liguagem futebolística. 
Acho que ganhas o prémio do membro regular mais novo (pelo menos que se saiba).

Eu tenho 28, tinha 19 anos quando me inscrevi no MeteoPT!


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

Bom vou aproveitar para tirar o @Tiagolco do pódio 

Também tenho 16 anos e registei-me com 14, e já há alguns anos gosto de meteorologia, às vezes escrevo mais do que outras mas venho dar sempre cá uma espreitadela todos os dias Tenho os conhecimentos básicos sobre meteorologia e também já aprendi muito com vocês.

Gosto mais do verão e do tempo seco e quente do que do Inverno (Espero que o @james não veja isto ), provavelmente ao contrário da maioria dos membros do fórum.
No entanto também gosto de relatar um dia de temporal ou de chuva, sou um bocado fã dos extremos, como bom meteolouco, mas sem excessos.
Gosto muito daqueles dias de verão com corrente de leste, que trazem dias de praia muito bons (já que moro no litoral) e das noites com temperaturas elevadas, ao contrário da maioria de vocês  E também desta "pasmaceira", como lhe chamam, que estamos a ter neste Inverno  mas também gosto de chuva e sou um espetador assíduo do fórum, não interessa como esteja o tempo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jan 2017 às 22:50)

De facto estou surpreendido com a idade de alguns membros! Criamos imagens mentais que estão a anos-luz das pessoas reais! Parabéns a estes membros tão jovens... continuem assim com este entusiasmo, invistam fortemente na vossa formação e... voem alto e longe!

Já agora, no que à minha pessoa diz respeito, tenho 39 anos (e onze meses... ... ainda não estou nos _entas_, vá!), sou professor de biologia e geologia em Moura e a minha paixão pela meteorologia começou em criança, nos idos de 80 do século passado. Eu conto: costumava passar férias de verão nas Penhas Douradas e conheci muito bem um dos observadores meteorológicos do Observatório Meteorológico das Penhas Douradas, o Sr. Moura (ironias do destino...). Nessa altura tive a incrível sorte (na altura nem me apercebia disso) de poder visitar o Observatório quase todos os dias (ia até lá em passeios pela Serra). Cheguei a acompanhar o Sr. Moura na leitura dos vários instrumentos de observação (eram feitas várias leitura por dia e os valores eram então comunicados para Lisboa por fax). Não havia ainda estações automáticas! Lembro-me dos vários termómetros, do pluviómetro (que tinha uma lâmpada para gerar calor e derreter a neve...), do anemómetro, do barógrafo e... da paciência e simpatia do Sr. Moura em me aturar! Era um gaiato com 7 ou 8 anos!
A casa anexa ao observatório, tudo construções em granito, era enorme e lá vivia o Sr. Moura com a sua mulher, a D.ª Júlia. Tinham um pequeno _mini_ amarelo, que tinha problemas de aquecimento do motor quando subiam de Manteigas para cima! E recordo também, com nostalgia, a fantástica paisagem que se vislubra(va) do observatório.
Depois, questões várias fizeram com que deixasse de ir tão frequentemente para as Penhas Douradas (já nos anos 90), embora continuasse a ir para Manteigas. Como sabemos, com a automatização das estações, o observatório deixou de ter em permanência observadores e ficou ao abandono... Infelizmente também não sei o que aconteceu ao Sr. Moura e à D.ª Júlia... Mas o bichinho da meteorologia cá ficou, até hoje, mais de 30 anos volvidos!


----------



## Iago (12 Jan 2017 às 14:28)

Boa tarde.

Apresento-me, sou o Iago. Moro na Galiza, na provincia de Lugo. Baixo podem ver:

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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






Registro-me neste fórum para partilhar com vocês momentos que possam interessar no que resta do inverno.

Aguardo desculparem inmensamente meu nível de português. Ainda estou aprendendo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 14:30)

Iago disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Apresento-me, sou o Iago. Moro na Galiza, na provincia de Lugo.
> 
> ...



Muito bem-vindo Iago!


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2017 às 14:51)

Iago disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Apresento-me, sou o Iago. Moro na Galiza, na provincia de Lugo. Baixo podem ver:
> 
> ...





Muito bem vindo Lago


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2017 às 01:06)

Iago disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Apresento-me, sou o Iago. Moro na Galiza, na provincia de Lugo. Baixo podem ver:
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo! 

Também podes escrever em galego ou castelhano, todos vamos entender!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

Interessante como temos muitos espanhóis por aqui, também existe um "forum espanhol" tipo o nosso?


----------



## nettle (14 Jan 2017 às 09:04)

De vez em quando gosto de vir consultar este forum, especialmente no inverno 
Finalmente resolvi registar-me. Moro em Maceira, concelho de Leiria.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

Estive aqui a ler algumas das idades do pessoal aqui do fórum e vemos de facto alguns membros jovens, é bom ver pessoal jovem apaixonado pela meteorologia.
Eu próprio quando me registei tinha 15 anos, agora já fiz 20, mas sou apaixonado pelo tempo desde que me lembro. (Tinha 5 anos e passava dias a olhar para o céu quando estava frio para ver se via cair neve)


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2017 às 12:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Interessante como temos muitos espanhóis por aqui, também existe um "forum espanhol" tipo o nosso?



Existe! 

http://foro.tiempo.com/


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jan 2017 às 23:48)

Boa noite, bom dia a todos..

Só pra registar que faz hoje 10 anos o meu início aqui no MeteoPT.

saudações


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Kraliv disse:


> Boa noite, bom dia a todos..
> 
> Só pra registar que faz hoje 10 anos o meu início aqui no MeteoPT.
> 
> saudações



10 anos?!!!!!!!!!! Fantástico devias receber um prémio por causa disso, 10 anos é muita fruta é bom sinal quer dizer que a paixão pela meteorologia já te acompanha á muito tempo e pelos vistos vai continuar,parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2017 às 00:09)

Kraliv disse:


> Boa noite, bom dia a todos..
> 
> Só pra registar que faz hoje 10 anos o meu início aqui no MeteoPT.
> 
> saudações


Parabéns Kraliv, venham mais 10. 
Os meus Dez foram comemorados em Novembro passado. Eheh.
Ainda restam alguns do início do fórum 
Cumprimentos a todos. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2017 às 00:22)

Kraliv disse:


> Boa noite, bom dia a todos..
> 
> Só pra registar que faz hoje 10 anos o meu início aqui no MeteoPT.
> 
> saudações



Parabéns Kraliv! Agora menos activo que noutros tempos, mas sempre presente! 

Faltam uns meses para concluir os meus 10 anos de "casa"


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jan 2017 às 00:27)

Kraliv disse:


> Boa noite, bom dia a todos..
> 
> Só pra registar que faz hoje 10 anos o meu início aqui no MeteoPT.
> 
> saudações


Parabéns! Deve ser muito interessante acompanhar o crescimento deste fórum. 
Sinceramente, acho muito estranho que a maioria dos membros que "nasceram" com este fórum tenha desistido de fazer parte desta comunidade...é pena...


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 01:44)

Eu já faço parte desta comunidade há quase 5 anos e meio ( embora já acompanhe   o fórum há quase 8).

É importante e enriquecedor este intercâmbio entre membros mais antigos e os novos membros, que vão revitalizando o fórum.

Se bem que acho um pouco estranho alguns membros, por vezes até bastante ativos  " desaparecerem " de um momento para o outro.


----------



## Fpinto (24 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

Boas
Já sigo este fórum há alguns anos, mas ainda não me tinha apresentado.
Sou o FPinto, e sou da Pampilhosa da Serra.
Saudações para todos os acompanhantes deste fórum.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

Fpinto disse:


> Boas
> Já sigo este fórum há alguns anos, mas ainda não me tinha apresentado.
> Sou o FPinto, e sou da Pampilhosa da Serra.
> Saudações para todos os acompanhantes deste fórum.



Bem-vindo!

Participa, não tenhas vergonha!


----------



## SnowMarta (3 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

Olá Boa noite ! Chamo-me  Marta sou de Coruche . Sempre tive curiosidade acerca da meteorologia, e agora que achei interessante aqui estou para ir aprendendo aos poucos.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2017 às 12:38)

SnowMarta disse:


> Olá Boa noite ! Chamo-me  Marta sou de Coruche . Sempre tive curiosidade acerca da meteorologia, e agora que achei interessante aqui estou para ir aprendendo aos poucos.



Bem vinda "vizinha"!   eu durante a semana estou em Setúbal, mas aos fim de semanas e férias estou na Fajarda que deves conhecer bem  tenho a estação na Fajarda


----------



## Jpm88 (11 Fev 2017 às 09:10)

Boas!!
Já sigo este fórum há alguns anos, mas ainda não me tinha registado.
Sou da Covilhã e como um verdadeiro serrano adoro neve e tempo frio!

Abraço a todos!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Fev 2017 às 09:18)

Jpm88 disse:


> Boas!!
> Já sigo este fórum há alguns anos, mas ainda não me tinha registado.
> Sou da Covilhã e como um verdadeiro serrano adoro neve e tempo frio!
> 
> Abraço a todos!


Bem vindo Jpm88


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 09:47)

Jpm88 disse:


> Boas!!
> Já sigo este fórum há alguns anos, mas ainda não me tinha registado.
> Sou da Covilhã e como um verdadeiro serrano adoro neve e tempo frio!
> 
> Abraço a todos!


Muito bem-vindo espero que aprendas muito com este fórum eu tenho aprendido, vais ver que não te vais arrepender de te teres inscrito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2017 às 09:48)

Jpm88 disse:


> Boas!!
> Já sigo este fórum há alguns anos, mas ainda não me tinha registado.
> Sou da Covilhã e como um verdadeiro serrano adoro neve e tempo frio!
> 
> Abraço a todos!


Muito bem vindo!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Fev 2017 às 09:56)

SnowMarta disse:


> Olá Boa noite ! Chamo-me  Marta sou de Coruche . Sempre tive curiosidade acerca da meteorologia, e agora que achei interessante aqui estou para ir aprendendo aos poucos.



Bom dia e bem vinda ao fórum SnowMarta.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 10:01)

SnowMarta disse:


> Olá Boa noite ! Chamo-me Marta sou de Coruche . Sempre tive curiosidade acerca da meteorologia, e agora que achei interessante aqui estou para ir aprendendo aos poucos.



Muito bem-vinda!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 15:52)

Rui R. disse:


> Obrigado.
> Castanheira de Pera é muito dada a extremos.
> Espero contribuir para o panorama meteorológico do país.



Bem-vindo! Contamos com os teus registos!


----------



## Guilherme (26 Mar 2017 às 18:51)

Olá. Sou novo aqui chamo-me Guilherme, interesso-me por meteorologia e vou tentar aprender mais alguma coisa com este forum.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:53)

Guilherme disse:


> Olá. Sou novo aqui chamo-me Guilherme, interesso-me por meteorologia e vou tentar aprender mais alguma coisa com este forum.


Mais um Guilherme, bem-vindo!


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mar 2017 às 00:47)

Bem-vindo Guilherme. 
Diverte-te por cá.. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2017 às 01:21)

Guilherme disse:


> Olá. Sou novo aqui chamo-me Guilherme, interesso-me por meteorologia e vou tentar aprender mais alguma coisa com este forum.



Bem-vindo Guilherme, tenho família aí bem perto de ti em Ribamar!


----------



## Rafa111 (6 Jul 2017 às 17:31)

Boas pessoal.
Chamo-me Rafael, já estou registado desde 2011, e só agora depois destes anos em inactividade, decidi apresentar-me aqui.
Sempre tive um interesse sobre meteorologia, e espero aprender aqui algumas novas.
Cumps.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2017 às 09:23)

Rafa111 disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Chamo-me Rafael, já estou registado desde 2011, e só agora depois destes anos em inactividade, decidi apresentar-me aqui.
> Sempre tive um interesse sobre meteorologia, e espero aprender aqui algumas novas.
> Cumps.



Participa *Rafa111*! Só ler posts não vale!! 

Estava a brincar, é claro que vale só ler! Mas faço-te desde já o convite para falares das condições meteo da tua região!


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (18 Set 2017 às 12:28)

Boa tarde,

Sou o Nuno, tenho 34 anos, resido em Braga.
Tornei-me um curioso nesta área devido à histeria nas redes sociais e comunicação social sobre o IRMA 

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2017 às 12:55)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou o Nuno, tenho 34 anos, resido em Braga.
> Tornei-me um curioso nesta área devido à histeria nas redes sociais e comunicação social sobre o IRMA
> ...



Bem-vindo ao Forúm. 
Bom, após ter visto um nick Nuno Gomes e sabendo que o Nuno Gomes saiu das funções que tinha no SLB, foi inevitável pensar: querem ver que o Meteopt arranjou um reforço de qualidade para o ataque...   (era inevitável a piada)
Boa participação e espero que a curiosidade seja correspondida. Abraço


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (18 Set 2017 às 13:07)

Na verdade sou eu mesmo, o corrido do Seixal 

Saudações leoninas


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2017 às 13:39)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Na verdade sou eu mesmo, o corrido do Seixal
> 
> Saudações leoninas



Bem-vindo! Participa!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2017 às 14:17)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou o Nuno, tenho 34 anos, resido em Braga.
> Tornei-me um curioso nesta área devido à histeria nas redes sociais e comunicação social sobre o IRMA
> ...


Muito Bem-vindo!


----------



## PO@Loulé (24 Set 2017 às 20:29)

Olá a todos, sou o Pedro 47 anos e sigo este maravilhoso forum já  à alguns anos sem no entanto participar. Estou a morar em Loulé. Fascina me todos os episodios que demonstram as forças da natureza no seu melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2017 às 20:40)

PO@Loulé disse:


> Olá a todos, sou o Pedro 47 anos e sigo este maravilhoso forum já  à alguns anos sem no entanto participar. Estou a morar em Loulé. Fascina me todos os episodios que demonstram as forças da natureza no seu melhor.


Muito bem-vindo e participa!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 21:16)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou o Nuno, tenho 34 anos, resido em Braga.
> Tornei-me um curioso nesta área devido à histeria nas redes sociais e comunicação social sobre o IRMA
> ...



Muito bem - vindo !! Participa !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 21:18)

PO@Loulé disse:


> Olá a todos, sou o Pedro 47 anos e sigo este maravilhoso forum já  à alguns anos sem no entanto participar. Estou a morar em Loulé. Fascina me todos os episodios que demonstram as forças da natureza no seu melhor.



A mim também me fascina quando era pequeno tinha grandes recordações de trovoadas incríveis , muito bem-vindo !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 21:24)

Participem sem medos ! Não tenham vergonha !


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Set 2017 às 22:56)

PO@Loulé disse:


> Olá a todos, sou o Pedro 47 anos e sigo este maravilhoso forum já  à alguns anos sem no entanto participar. Estou a morar em Loulé. Fascina me todos os episodios que demonstram as forças da natureza no seu melhor.



Muito bem vindo se precisares de alguma coisa  diz.
Participa no fórum todas as contribuições são importantes.


----------



## marcoguarda (11 Dez 2017 às 15:54)

Olá pessoal!

Sou o Marco, sou de Leiria e tenho um pequeno fascínio pela meteorologia. Normalmente as pessoas mais chegadas a mim gostam de brincar comigo quando eu começo a explicar alguns dos fenómenos que se vão passando no nosso território, muitas delas aprendidas aqui! Já sigo o fórum há uns 2 anitos mas só agora resolvi criar conta.

Não tenho qualquer estação amadora, mas prometo contribuir com o posso visualmente, a partir do centro de Leiria (local onde vivo) e a partir da pequena localidade da Burinhosa, Pataias, Alcobaça (local onde trabalho).

Por trabalhar perto do mar (a escassos 6km) esperto contribuir um pouco mais para esta zona do distrito de Leiria com as minhas observações


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2017 às 16:18)

marcoguarda disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Sou o Marco, sou de Leiria e tenho um pequeno fascínio pela meteorologia. Normalmente as pessoas mais chegadas a mim gostam de brincar comigo quando eu começo a explicar alguns dos fenómenos que se vão passando no nosso território, muitas delas aprendidas aqui! Já sigo o fórum há uns 2 anitos mas só agora resolvi criar conta.
> 
> ...



Olá vizinho! 

Eu também não tenho estação e vou participando na mesma!

Que sejas bem-vindo!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

marcoguarda disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Sou o Marco, sou de Leiria e tenho um pequeno fascínio pela meteorologia. Normalmente as pessoas mais chegadas a mim gostam de brincar comigo quando eu começo a explicar alguns dos fenómenos que se vão passando no nosso território, muitas delas aprendidas aqui! Já sigo o fórum há uns 2 anitos mas só agora resolvi criar conta.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo conterrâneo


----------



## pnunes (22 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

Boas noites,
o meu nome é Paulo sou da zona de Felgueiras.
Ultimamente tenho estado mais atento a este fórum porque estou a pensar em adquirir uma estação meteorológica a sério  e naturalmente a vossa ajuda será importante 
Alem do interesse em saber o tempo online da minha zona (nem sempre estou por perto) também pretendia incorporar o meu próprio API nos sites de seguimento das minhas produções de energias renováveis (solar e hídrica)  através do PVoutput  e Emoncms e Flukso.
Tenho utilizado API de estações próximas que estão incorporadas no WU por exemplo.
Ate agora as estações que tive são muito básicas (WS3500) é a actual.

Estou a pensar numa Oregon ou Davis, talvez a que mais fácil seja de incorporar em sites de meteorologia facilmente.
Finalizando estarei ao vosso dispor sempre que me seja possível para ajudar no que considero a minha praia, renováveis (solar ligada a rede ou auto-consumo stand-alone  e hídrica, e  ainda veículos eléctricos)
desde já obrigado a todos.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Dez 2017 às 21:43)

pnunes disse:


> Boas noites,
> o meu nome é Paulo sou da zona de Felgueiras.
> Ultimamente tenho estado mais atento a este fórum porque estou a pensar em adquirir uma estação meteorológica a sério  e naturalmente a vossa ajuda será importante
> Alem do interesse em saber o tempo online da minha zona (nem sempre estou por perto) também pretendia incorporar o meu próprio API nos sites de seguimento das minhas produções de energias renováveis (solar e hídrica)  através do PVoutput  e Emoncms e Flukso.
> ...



Bem vindo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

pnunes disse:


> Boas noites,
> o meu nome é Paulo sou da zona de Felgueiras.
> Ultimamente tenho estado mais atento a este fórum porque estou a pensar em adquirir uma estação meteorológica a sério  e naturalmente a vossa ajuda será importante
> Alem do interesse em saber o tempo online da minha zona (nem sempre estou por perto) também pretendia incorporar o meu próprio API nos sites de seguimento das minhas produções de energias renováveis (solar e hídrica)  através do PVoutput  e Emoncms e Flukso.
> ...



Bem-vindo ! Participe sem medos ! 
O fórum quanto mais pessoal tiver melhor !


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Fev 2018 às 15:52)

jonas disse:


> Podem achar estranho, mas eu so tenho 12 anos.
> Comecei a admirar a meteorologia a partir dos 9 anos.
> E depois cheguei a conclusao que me devia inscrever para poder aprender cada vez mais.
> Tambem sou amante do inverno e do frio, nao desta pasmaceira.



Que engraçado. Eu também me comecei a apaixonar pela meteorologia e geografia na infância aquando do Furacão Katrina. Começou no vício dos telefonemas ao antigo número da meteorologia "12150" para me certificar que tal desgraça não aconteceria em Portugal, não sei porquê, tal número deixou de existir. Ganhei tal medo e horror (ao nível do choro) às primeiras chuvadas desse outono (do furacão Vince), que depois acabou em excitação total. Muito devo aos meus avós pelo posterior investimento em atlas geográficos para cobrir a minha curiosidade, e claro na primeira estação meteo. em 2011 já membro do fórum.
Há muito espanto, mesmo aqui no tópico por tal gosto vir tão cedo, eu acho que não quer dizer nada de mais, apenas difere o timing das circunstâncias. Se eu não visse tanta televisão ou não estivesse a ver no momento certo, não tinha dado com as imagens da fúria do Katrina e provavelmente o bicho da meteorologia não seria despertado com a ajuda do medo (o pior inimigo ou o melhor amigo do homem? os dois?), ou só seria muito mais tarde.
Agora com 18 anos sou apenas um jovem tal como qualquer outro, com as suas peculiaridades, problemas, receios, anseios, etc, como toda a gente tem, umas mais do que outras pelas circunstâncias da vida.
Acho que o importante é que todas as pessoas, sejam crianças, adultos, idosos, tenham a oportunidade de aceder a todo o tipo de conhecimento e de desenvolver ao máximo o potencial que têm. Muitos interesses surgem ao acaso, ás vezes a meio da vida das pessoas e não deve haver mal nenhum nisso. Não há idades nem deveria haver obstáculos para adquirir conhecimentos, mas sim apoio. Nunca é tarde para aprender.



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Bem-vindo ! Participe sem medos !
> O fórum quanto mais pessoal tiver melhor !



Onda anda o @Trovoada extreme weather?


----------



## drsf (28 Fev 2018 às 15:08)

Boa tarde,
O meu nome é Duarte e sou da Madeira. Inscrevi-me aqui no fórum porque já o consulto desde o famoso 20 de Fevereiro e, por muitas vezes é o site que recorro para ter uma melhor percepção das previsões anunciadas. Não posso dizer que seja amante de meteorologia até porque não percebo grande coisa do assunto, apenas tenho curiosidade pelos fenómenos que ocorrem e gosto de aprofundar um pouco melhor o conhecimento no que aconteceu e no que poderá acontecer. Da minha parte, visto não ter conhecimentos técnicos apenas posso partilhar informação daquilo que vejo e vivencio.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2018 às 23:00)

drsf disse:


> Boa tarde,
> O meu nome é Duarte e sou da Madeira. Inscrevi-me aqui no fórum porque já o consulto desde o famoso 20 de Fevereiro e, por muitas vezes é o site que recorro para ter uma melhor percepção das previsões anunciadas. Não posso dizer que seja amante de meteorologia até porque não percebo grande coisa do assunto, apenas tenho curiosidade pelos fenómenos que ocorrem e gosto de aprofundar um pouco melhor o conhecimento no que aconteceu e no que poderá acontecer. Da minha parte, visto não ter conhecimentos técnicos apenas posso partilhar informação daquilo que vejo e vivencio.



Bem.vindo


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite, sou o Vitor Louçã (Manuel Amador, para não me perguntarem sempre se sou do Bloco de Esquerda), e inscrevi-me no fórum porque efetivamente já o consulto há bastante tempo e não só por motivos profissionais, mas principalmente porque gosto de meteorologia e dos seus fenómenos.
Não sendo um especialista, longe disso gosto de ver as "coisas" acontecerem e de registar as mesmas, era o miúdo que gostava de estar ao vento e de ouvir os trovões e ver os relâmpagos.
Tudo o que poder irei partilhar no fórum.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2018 às 00:10)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Boa noite, sou o Vitor Louçã (Manuel Amador, para não me perguntarem sempre se sou do Bloco de Esquerda), e inscrevi-me no fórum porque efetivamente já o consulto há bastante tempo e não só por motivos profissionais, mas principalmente porque gosto de meteorologia e dos seus fenómenos.
> Não sendo um especialista, longe disso gosto de ver as "coisas" acontecerem e de registar as mesmas, era o miúdo que gostava de estar ao vento e de ouvir os trovões e ver os relâmpagos.
> Tudo o que poder irei partilhar no fórum.



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Boa noite, sou o Vitor Louçã (Manuel Amador, para não me perguntarem sempre se sou do Bloco de Esquerda), e inscrevi-me no fórum porque efetivamente já o consulto há bastante tempo e não só por motivos profissionais, mas principalmente porque gosto de meteorologia e dos seus fenómenos.
> Não sendo um especialista, longe disso gosto de ver as "coisas" acontecerem e de registar as mesmas, era o miúdo que gostava de estar ao vento e de ouvir os trovões e ver os relâmpagos.
> Tudo o que poder irei partilhar no fórum.



Que bom! Bem-vindo


----------



## miguelcardal (9 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

Olá o meu nome é Miguel e sou de pombal. Sigo o fórum a bastante tempo e sou um aficionado pelos fenómenos da natureza. Espero aprender mais com todos vós e partilhar experiências. Forte abraço a todos  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Mar 2018 às 13:19)

miguelcardal disse:


> Olá o meu nome é Miguel e sou de pombal. Sigo o fórum a bastante tempo e sou um aficionado pelos fenómenos da natureza. Espero aprender mais com todos vós e partilhar experiências. Forte abraço a todos
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Bem vindo


----------



## DFilipe (12 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Bom dia, 

Chamo-me Diogo, tenho 27 anos e sou de Palmela. Sou um curioso da meteorologia desde sempre, e acompanho o fórum há algum tempo (apesar de nunca ter participado). Vir ao fórum são sempre uns minutos bem empregues, seja para matar a curiosidade e ir aprendendo qualquer coisa, seja pela vertente profissional em que obtenho aqui ajuda para perceber melhor alguns eventos.
Esta mudança na participação deve-se ao facto de na madrugada do último domingo, ter ouvido o maior trovão da minha vida. Adoro trovoada, nunca me tinha assustado, e esta última que ouvi... bem descrito só se utilizasse uns valentes palavrões, mas as regras são para cumprir.

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2018 às 21:58)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Mar 2018 às 22:20)

DFilipe disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Chamo-me Diogo, tenho 27 anos e sou de Palmela. Sou um curioso da meteorologia desde sempre, e acompanho o fórum há algum tempo (apesar de nunca ter participado). Vir ao fórum são sempre uns minutos bem empregues, seja para matar a curiosidade e ir aprendendo qualquer coisa, seja pela vertente profissional em que obtenho aqui ajuda para perceber melhor alguns eventos.
> Esta mudança na participação deve-se ao facto de na madrugada do último domingo, ter ouvido o maior trovão da minha vida. Adoro trovoada, nunca me tinha assustado, e esta última que ouvi... bem descrito só se utilizasse uns valentes palavrões, mas as regras são para cumprir.
> ...



Acho que acordei com um desses  
Bem-vindo!


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Boa tarde,

Chamo-me Francisco. Gosto de meteorologia desde pequeno, e acompanho o fórum já há algum tempo apesar de nunca ter participado, gostarei de estar muito convosco.
Sou de alcochete.


Cumprimentos a todos,


----------



## rokleon (27 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Chamo-me Francisco. Gosto de meteorologia desde pequeno, e acompanho o fórum já há algum tempo apesar de nunca ter participado, gostarei de estar muito convosco.
> Sou de alcochete.
> ...


Bem-vindo!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Chamo-me Francisco. Gosto de meteorologia desde pequeno, e acompanho o fórum já há algum tempo apesar de nunca ter participado, gostarei de estar muito convosco.
> Sou de alcochete.
> ...



Bem-vindo Francisco


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Chamo-me Francisco. Gosto de meteorologia desde pequeno, e acompanho o fórum já há algum tempo apesar de nunca ter participado, gostarei de estar muito convosco.
> Sou de alcochete.
> ...



Bem-vinda à "casa" da meteorologia amadora em Portugal!


----------



## hjalves (30 Mai 2018 às 02:54)

Olá a todos!

Chamo-me Humberto e já acompanho este fórum há muitos anos, apesar de não ser participante.
Geralmente interesso-me por eventos meteorológicos extremos, como por exemplo, furacões - que sigo ao minuto.
Também tenho interesse em eventos relacionados com climatologia (como por exemplo a área com gelo no ártico).
Sou informático / programador e pretendo fazer alguns projetos nesta área.

Espero conseguir constribuir com algo neste forum o/
Abraço!


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2018 às 09:48)

hjalves disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Humberto e já acompanho este fórum há muitos anos, apesar de não ser participante.
> Geralmente interesso-me por eventos meteorológicos extremos, como por exemplo, furacões - que sigo ao minuto.
> ...


Bem-vindo Humberto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2018 às 09:57)

hjalves disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Humberto e já acompanho este fórum há muitos anos, apesar de não ser participante.
> Geralmente interesso-me por eventos meteorológicos extremos, como por exemplo, furacões - que sigo ao minuto.
> ...



Bem-vindo, Humberto! Qualquer dúvida estamos cá para ajudar


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2018 às 11:45)

hjalves disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Chamo-me Humberto e já acompanho este fórum há muitos anos, apesar de não ser participante.
> Geralmente interesso-me por eventos meteorológicos extremos, como por exemplo, furacões - que sigo ao minuto.
> ...



Muito bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, a nossa "casa" da meteorologia! 

Participa!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2018 às 00:17)

Alguém sabe do paradeiro destes dois:












Tão depressa começaram a participar no Fórum como "desapareceram" ... já me fazem lembrar aquele membro que, já la vão alguns anitos, se descuidou porque num tópico escreveu que estava de férias no Algarve e noutro tópico dizia que tinha acabado de vir do Brasil ; depois quis apagar a borrada mas já foi tarde demais porque descobri-lhe a careca... Isto há cada um ...

É só um desabafo acerca das criaturas que por aí circulam. Que ninguém leve a mal mas é só para lembrar que estou atento ao modo de actuação deste tipo de criaturas; não foram os primeiros nem serão os últimos a surgir por aí


----------



## vitamos (26 Jul 2018 às 07:02)

Sinceramente acho dispensável a publicidade. Denunciar junto da moderação problemas acho que sim, publicitar quem vem armar-se em engraçado depois das coisas estarem resolvidas é dar atenção a quem penso não a merecer. Não é levar a mal, mas nem vale a pena falar destas coisas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2019 às 16:21)

Depois de alguma polémica em certos tópicos, acho que está na altura de me apresentar... 

O meu primeiro nome é de origem judaica e o último nome de origem germânica. Tenho 22 anos e estou a acabar um curso de engenharia de território aqui perto da Charneca da Caparica, onde vivo atualmente. Vivi em Corroios, desde que nasci até há uns anos. 

Tenho uma conta num outro fórum de engenharia, o SkyscraperCity (não sei se alguém conhece), mas sempre tive algum interesse em fenómenos meteorológicos, pelo menos desde há 10 anos. Criei uma página do Facebook (a MeteoCharneca), mas eliminei-a há 5 anos devido ao facto de não a poder manter, por causa dos estudos. 
Entretanto, a meio do ano passado, descobri este fórum e decidi juntar-me a vós. 

PS: Já devem ter reparado em certos tópicos do _Offtopic_ que eu tenho uma opinião sobre a economia talvez algo diferente dos outros. Isso acontece porque conheci alguns vereadores de muitos municípios, tanto portugueses como espanhóis, franceses e holandeses, e os últimos, na minha opinião, parecem-me que têm ideias melhores. As minhas opiniões não são ideias revolucionárias (como o @Orion dizia), mas sim opiniões bem estruturadas, baseadas no que vi nestes últimos anos.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

Boa noite,

sou o Mammatus, tenho 31 anos e resido no Barreiro. A escolha do meu username não tem grande mistério, reflecte apenas a preferência pessoal por este tipo de nuvens, um dos mais bonitos que existe, a par das nuvens lenticulares.

Desde criança que a Meteorologia, “O Tempo” (como eu e muita gente a trata), me fascina, eu corria para a janela para observar a chuva cair, ver as nuvens ocultarem o sol, contemplar as estações do ano e as conseguintes alterações criadas por elas na paisagem, somente a trovoada travava este meu impulso, nas noites tempestuosas em que ela fazia a sua aparição eu nem chegava perto da janela.

Mal ouvia a música anunciando o início da transmissão do tempo na TV, parava imediatamente o que estava a fazer, corria para o sofá e durante 5-10 minutos mantinha-me imperturbável defronte da televisão, sem ligar a mais ninguém. Perante este comportamento os meus pais, perplexos, interrogavam-se a si próprios, tentavam perceber como uma criança de 5 anos poderia gostar de assistir o boletim meteorológico se não percebia nada do que era dito. 

Um dia, estava eu e a minha mãe na sala de espera do centro de saúde, onde, além de mim, estavam outras crianças aguardando consulta.
Normalmente as crianças tendem a aproximar-se umas das outras, portanto não foi preciso esperar muito para eu “meter conversa” com um puto que lá estava, inventar uma brincadeira para assim ficarmos entretidos enquanto esperávamos a consulta. 
Eis que, do nada, virei-me para o puto e disse-lhe: “Hoje está nublado!”. Ele ficou a olhar para mim durante uns segundos com um ar de que não tinha percebido nada do que eu tinha dito... A minha mãe ficou de boca aberta perante o sucedido, uma frase deveras inusitada dita de forma espontânea por uma criança de tão tenra idade, que ainda nem andava na escola, mas que realmente espelhava o estado do tempo que fazia naquele dia.

Muitos anos depois a minha mãe contou-me esta história. Inicialmente nem acreditei, pensei que estivesse a gozar, pois é tudo tão... inusitado! Não me lembro de nada disto, uma pena que as memórias de infância desapareçam com o avançar do tempo.


Dado todo este historial parecia mais do que certo de que estaria ali um futuro meteorologista, mas tal não veio a acontecer.
Na adolescência gritava aos quatro ventos que queria ser meteorologista em resposta à pergunta cliché “o que queres ser quando fores grande?”. A esta distância acabo de crer que eu era muito naïf, apenas conhecia o lado romântico e glamoroso da Meteorologia, ou seja, aquele que nós vemos quando olhamos o céu, aquele que nos é apresentado todos os dias na televisão sob a forma de boletim meteorológico para nos orientar quando saímos de casa. Por detrás disto existe toda uma ciência complexa e eu não tinha a mínima noção. Foi então que quando me apercebi o que era verdadeiramente a Meteorologia e pesquisei o plano de estudos do curso, no qual constava cadeiras de Cálculo, Física, Mecânica, Modelação, etc., pensei “epah isto não é para mim, logo eu que detesto Física e tenho uma relação meio que "conturbada" com Cálculo!”

Decidi enveredar por outro caminho, e abracei a Biologia!
Fui para FCUL, fiz a licenciatura em Biologia, mestrado em Microbiologia Aplicada, mas a Meteorologia foi, é, e sempre será a minha grande paixão.


Ainda que não tenha formação superior nesta área, não posso afirmar que sou totalmente leigo e isso devo sobretudo ao Meteopt, fórum que acompanho há muito tempo, não sei precisar, mas provavelmente há mais de 5 anos, tempos idos em que o fórum ainda estava hospedado no vBulletin.

Algumas vezes havia pensado em registar-me, mas depois acabava por não concretizar essa intenção. Não sendo detentor de nenhuma estação meteorológica em casa para fazer o acompanhamento não tinha forma de contribuir para os threads relativos aos seguimentos diários (o fórum vive muito deles) e, além disso, também não achava que tivesse conhecimento suficiente para conseguir acompanhar as vossas conversas nos threads das previsões, posto isto não valia a pena fazer parte desta comunidade, não queria que a minha participação se pautasse por comentários estéreis e desinteressantes, e assim conservei (até hoje) o estatuto de visitante (assíduo) do fórum.

Recentemente descobri que existe uma estação meteorológica amadora perto da minha residência e que está registada na rede de estações do WeatherUnderground. Como já vi users acompanharem e partilharem nos threads de seguimento dados de estações que não são suas, deduzo que não existe nenhum inconveniente em eu fazer o mesmo, a não ser que o dono da estação esteja registado no fórum. 

Espero contribuir de forma positiva para o Meteopt, e assim poder lidar mais de perto com a Meteorologia, sem ser nos bancos da faculdade (isso já não é possível) e igualmente interagir com pessoal que realmente percebe da coisa.


Votos de Feliz Ano Novo!

Cumps 

P.S.: desculpem o testamento


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Dez 2019 às 09:56)

Bem vindo @Mammatus , já te devias ter "saído do armário " à mais tempo   Joking , claro  Para estar neste fórum nunca foi preciso ter nenhuma estação meteorológica, basta ter aquilo que tu tens, paixão pela meteorologia, e vontade de participar    Bom ano, e bons eventos


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2019 às 10:56)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> sou o Mammatus, tenho 31 anos e resido no Barreiro. A escolha do meu username não tem grande mistério, reflecte apenas a preferência pessoal por este tipo de nuvens, um dos mais bonitos que existe, a par das nuvens lenticulares.
> 
> ...



Sejas muito bem-vindo à "casa" da meteorologia amadora de Portugal, agora como membro registado!

Ter estação não é pré-requisito para se poder participar, por isso ficamos a aguardar os teus registos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2019 às 11:25)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> sou o Mammatus, tenho 31 anos e resido no Barreiro. A escolha do meu username não tem grande mistério, reflecte apenas a preferência pessoal por este tipo de nuvens, um dos mais bonitos que existe, a par das nuvens lenticulares.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum _Mammatus_! 

Como já foi dito, ter uma estação meteorológica nã é pré-requisito para participar no fórum, e eu que o diga  Aiás, diria que a maior parte dos utilizadores ativos do fórum não possuem estação meteorológica. No meu caso, apenas tenho um sensor de temperatura da Auriol comprado no LIDL há uns tempos por 3 ou 4€.

Também já antes de entrar no ensino superior tinha este gosto pelo "tempo", mas além das áreas de estudo não me agradarem muito (matemáticas, geofísicas, etc.), não há grande saída. Acabei por também ir parar à FCUL, onde tirei a licenciatura em TI e estou neste momento a terminar o mestrado.

Há muito para além de partilhar dados de estações: previsão e análise de modelos, acompanhamento do tempo através de fotografias e/ou vídeos, discussão sobre eventos meteoroógicos históricos, etc. etc.. Tens também vários tópicos de off-topic onde podes participar, mas chamo a atenção de que este é um fórum de *meteorologia e climatologia*. Muitas pessoas participam muito mais em off-topic do que em tópicos realmente dedicados ao tema principal deste fórum. Claro que quando o tempo está calmo não há muito para comentar, mas acho que já percebeste a ideia 

Qualquer dúvida podes contar connosco


----------



## fernandinand (8 Fev 2021 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

Penso que apesar da falta de actividade desta secção, será aqui o lugar de apresentações...

Fernando Ribeiro, 42 anos, pai e geógrafo 'não practicante', residente há ~4 anos em Alvorge - Ansião.
Desde os tempos de faculdade e após, onde estudei climatologia, a metereologia fez parte do meu percurso académico e profissional. Ainda trabalhei uns anitos para a antiga DRAOT-C, onde ainda desmantelei algumas estações e pluviómetros antigos da rede no INAG e onde conheci algumas senhoras fantásticas que a troco de uns tostões faziam a recolha da informação das estações em papel.
Depois decidi seguir uma área mais IT, tornando-me desenvolvedor na área dos sistemas de informaçao geográfica, tendo perdido algum contacto com a temática, mas nunca deixei de acompanhar com regularidade plaformas que me permitiam ver meteogramas de 10 dias, animações de modelos, etc...

No passado Natal, para fugir um pouco ao manicómio deste circo, decidi oferecer-me uma estação meteo para realizar mais um projecto IoT caseiro.
Penso que é uma estação chinesa, 'rebranded' para o mercado Alemão e após as primeiras semanas de calibração, penso que neste momento está a dar informação minimamente fiável. No entanto, o meu principal foco foi a aprendizagem de mais alguns componentes de integração de sistemas, daí não ter sequer colocado a estação em outras plataformas 'comunitárias'.

Se tiverem curiosidade em ver o dashboard que desenvolvi a partir dos dados da estação, podem seguir o link abaixo:
http://bit.ly/meteoalvorge

Sucintamente a estação está à cota dos ~300m, no Verão irá ficar na sua posição e altura ao solo definitivas. Em termos de clima a área sofre a influência da Serra das Degracias, uma das primeiras barreiras de ~500m à entrada das massas de ar do Atlântico.

Known-issues da estação/TODOs:
- O anemómetro é muito pequeno e já percebi que tem dificuldades em apanhar rajadas >15m/s. Durante o final de Janeiro apercebi-me disso e tenho de tentar arranjar um anemómetro credível para calcular uma boa curva.
- O pluviómetro só marca incrementos de 0.3mm (~0.23mm após calibração) o que deixa de fora aqueles momentos de burrifos ou chuva miudinha (mas que molha)
- O cálculo da temperatura sentida é mais complicada do que pensei de fazer no lado da bd. Tenho de fazer um microserviço só para isso...Só está a funcionar o cálculo do 'Wind Chill' (<11º e >4m/s)

Penso que para é tudo para já!

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 03:53)

fernandinand disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Penso que apesar da falta de actividade desta secção, será aqui o lugar de apresentações...
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao Fórum!

Boa contribuição a estação, e gostei do dashboard, com informação detalhada e escalonada em valores e médias horárias que permitem a comparação com as informações das EMA's do IPMA.
Irei seguir a estação.

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2021 às 09:52)

fernandinand disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Penso que apesar da falta de actividade desta secção, será aqui o lugar de apresentações...
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo à nossa casa da meteorologia!


----------



## Renato Fernandes (10 Fev 2021 às 16:55)

Olá a todos, sou o Renato tenho 38 anos e sou um curioso por meteorologia, aqui espero vir a aprender muitas coisas e partilhar algumas
Abraços


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 05:16)

Renato Fernandes disse:


> Olá a todos, sou o Renato tenho 38 anos e sou um curioso por meteorologia, aqui espero vir a aprender muitas coisas e partilhar algumas
> Abraços



Bem vindo ao Fórum!  Boas contribuições!


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2022 às 19:58)

entrei em 2007, chegou a altura de sair.

até sempre.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2022 às 21:11)

Agreste disse:


> entrei em 2007, chegou a altura de sair.
> 
> até sempre.


----------

